# Show your Rare/Unusual SureFires - Part 2



## jh333233

Extra-valued 6P, like when serial codes on bank notes gone wrong, they attract collectors:nana:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

[Continuation from *Part 1*]

I've been wondering how many strange and unusual Surefires are out there floating around that need to be brought to the light...

If you have any Surefires that have Laser Etching/Engravings or Lack there of, or Strange Colors, Darpa models, PROTOTYPES, Old and forgotten models, Flaws that slipped through Quality Control, or any SF light that you think should be posted that meets a like description. That includes Porcupines, Low serial numbers(even though they don't go in any particular order) and Anything Else UNUSUAL

Please post em.....

I have collected a few interesting SF items. I buy and sell parts all the time and occasionally I end up with some cool things. I still need a Black head/Tailcap for my Black L1 body, and some DARPA Heads would fit nicely on those bodies as well....

Heres my list.

1. NASA SPACE CREW Tailcap:naughty:
2. DELTA FORCE ONE Tailcap:thinking:
3. 9P-PH Sure-Fire LASER PRODUCTS DEUTSCHLAND Tailcap
4. 6Z Tailcap with other 3P laser markings
5. Sure-Fire 3P-PH LASER PRODUCTS DEUTSCHLAND
6. Black L1 Body
7. E-Series Head with SF LOGO Engraved
8. KL4 with Nice tool-drag mark
9. 6P Bezel HA III United States Marine Corps LOGO
10. 6P beze BLK "Safari Club International"
11. NA HAIII 6P Complete Light-First Gen-*MINT* 
12. NRA Saten Grey 6P-tailcap
13. Scoutlight Body with No engraving
14. 3 X DARPA Bodies:thumbsup:
15. MH60 Millenium Series Weaponlight Bodies with "CIA-DEA Serial #":thinking::duck::sweat:
16. Unengraved/Laser Etched 6P/9P/E1e/L2/A2 Bodies
17. "Skinny" LU10 Adaptor
18. Surefire "PORSCHE" Flashlight

Pics coming soon....


















Yes, thats is a 6P with SN# 000006














*SO..... LETS SEE WHAT YA GOT!!!*


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

In case anyone wondered where these have landed.........
I also figured Tempest's C2 was getting lonely and might like a little company.


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

WOW!


Awsome display and beutiful C2 and E2E.
I absolutely love them.


Congratulations.
Benny


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> In case anyone wondered where these have landed.........
> I also figured Tempest's C2 was getting lonely and might like a little company.


That's very impressive - having both! :bow:


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks guys, really appreciate your support.:wave:


----------



## DM51

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Those really are two beautifully matching lights - and that is a really strikingly vivid flame orange. The other items in your display case look quite enticing too!


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well, thank you Sir.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

damn. Kudos to you and your orange lights.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Part 1 got to >800 posts without us noticing! 

This is Part 2, kicked off with willrx's magnificent orange duo moved across into this new thread.


----------



## Cosmo7809

Orange C2 and E2E=


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DM51 said:


> Part 1 got to >800 posts without us noticing!


 
LOL.

None of the Moderators or Admins noticed the 800 pound gorilla in the room... even when he held up a Surefire Beast. 

Those orange Surefires are pure win! :huh:


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Reading the entirety of the first thread, I'm a little confused regarding my retro E1.


Size15's said:


> The clip's lanyard attachment point was added shortly after the E-Series was introduced so if your one doesn't have it, it is an early example...










So no lanyard attachment point = early example, but a S/N of A04849, which doesn't seem early to me? (I do know that the pictured tailcap is the somewhat later LO twistie, I have the original non-LO tailcap as well)


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Kestrel said:


> Reading the entirety of the first thread, I'm a little confused regarding my retro E1.
> 
> So no lanyard attachment point = early example, but a S/N of A04849, which doesn't seem early to me? (I do know that the pictured tailcap is the somewhat later LO twistie, I have the original tailcap as well)


I don't have data on when the change was made however;
1) Serial numbers are not a reliable means of determining fine-detail in terms of production date or production sequence.
2) I consider a sub-5000 serial number to be a pretty early example, certainly within the context of the clip change.
3) I have pre-production samples of SureFires with serial numbers both in the high-hundreds, and in the low thousands that I was sent for field-testing months before the products were released.

Serial numbers can only reliably differentiate one from the next. They are a very poor indication of date of birth (manufacture/assembly/shipping etc)

Al


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Serial numbers can only reliably differentiate one from the next. They are a very poor indication of date of birth (manufacture/assembly/shipping etc)


Reading CPF, I have gotten that impression in only a general sense. Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> 3) I have pre-production samples of SureFires with serial numbers both in the high-hundreds, and in the low thousands that I was sent for field-testing months before the products were released.
> 
> Serial numbers can only reliably differentiate one from the next. They are a very poor indication of date of birth (manufacture/assembly/shipping etc)




You've mentioned this before but I frequently forget this fact and try to logically line things up at times based on the SN. It's very interesting to me that SF would produce pre-production samples with serial numbers in the low thousands but I suppose they have their reasons. 




*Kestrel*, I really like your early e-series with numbered head and cross-hairs. I too would agree that it's a very early light even though it's a nearly 5K serial. I remember buying that exact same model on my lunch hour back when it was first introduced. I see yours has the distinction of being Milky-fied.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Patriot said:


> You've mentioned this before but I frequently forget this fact and try to logically line things up at times based on the SN. It's very interesting to me that SF would produce pre-production samples with serial numbers in the low thousands but I suppose they have their reasons.


Its something I've wondered about. For example: Does this mean there are xxxx other samples out there in the hands for various field-testing groups?
In fact its more likely that production is sufficiently down the production path that batches certain components such as bodies and bezel housings have already been manufactured even though other components and electronics etc are still being finalised.
Also, if one was to run a batch of a few hundred or whatever bodies or bezels through the laser etching process starting with A00001 and working up, and placing the etched components in trays and stacking the trays - those with higher numbers will be on the top of the stack of trays and so grabbed first by the proto-type team for use in samples etc.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Patriot said:


> Kestrel, I really like your early e-series with numbered head and cross-hairs. I too would agree that it's a very early light even though it's a nearly 5K serial. I remember buying that exact same model on my lunch hour back when it was first introduced. I see yours has the distinction of being Milky-fied.


Yes, the emitter isn't exactly stock.




The newer tailcap has the McE2s for a ~10 lumen low level, which is also nice. I am proud of this light, but I didn't know that it was such an early example (I didn't know about the lanyard attachment point aspect) before getting the head permanently modded.

I guess the thing is, though, that it would be just sitting around unused if kept in its original form, this way it's an EDC that's getting daily use. Unlike a lot of other SF's I'm seeing in this thread.:nana:
(That's just to make me feel better after seeing that gorgeous pair of matching orange SF's)
 
Edit: I see that there is a comparable vintage E1 (no lanyard attachment point) in the Marketplace, but the S/N is A23557. Crazy.


----------



## FredericoFreire

I found those pictures over the internet, at an asian forums. None of them are mine. Seems that there are some serious Surefire collectors over there. Take a look at the rare red 3P, and what about the ultra rare blue 3P :naughty:; There are some PK's signed L6 Porcupines.


----------



## schiesz

I have one of those red 3P's, but I really wish I had a green and blue one too...


----------



## loszabo

schiesz said:


> I have one of those red 3P's, but I really wish I had a green and blue one too...



Wish I had a 3P at all...


----------



## schiesz

I've got a few. They aren't easy to come by, but I really do like them.


----------



## willrx

*In Honor of Memorial Day*


----------



## willrx




----------



## Monocrom

willrx said:


>


 
I heard about those. Heard they were given out to those who attended. And at no charge. Always wondered how many of the attendees used theirs' after the symposium was over. I'm guessing most of the folks who attended worked for various State and Federal agencies.

That is one nice score! :twothumbs


----------



## rockz4532

Im not sure if its rare or unusual, but its not on the Surefire website...


----------



## SilentK

rockz4532 said:


> Im not sure if its rare or unusual, but its not on the Surefire website...



Not rare, but still a good light.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, you can get the real-tree camo G2 models from Cabela's or Bass Pro. Sometimes at a discount.


----------



## willrx

This one is interesting in that there is clearly an E2*e* packed in an E2*d* box.:thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

willrx said:


>


 
Nice find!


----------



## willrx

Thanks. Does anyone have any additional information regarding these?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

willrx, Very nice collection!!:twothumbs:bow:


----------



## willrx

It's all your fault for starting this thread. (Thanks for doing it though.)


----------



## Size15's

willrx said:


> Thanks. Does anyone have any additional information regarding these?


I suggest that the aim was to prepare a certain number of E2d's with the special etching in this case "Anti Terrorism Symposium 2006" and they ran out of E2d's and substituted E2e-BK's to make up the short-fall.
SureFire have produced a number of these commemorative specially etched lights for a variety of occasions but I suspect that paying dealer orders take priority, or perhaps they were on a limited time-frame to get them ready, or they simply searched their inventory for a batch of lights that came close to matching the number they wanted to donate.


----------



## willrx

Thank you Sir. Hat's off to you once again.:thumbsup:


----------



## willrx




----------



## Monocrom

Where are you getting those sweet Surefires from?


----------



## H2Orower

Monocrom said:


> Where are you getting those sweet Surefires from?


 
Yeah, good question. And how come you missed the 2007 Symposium? Had prior engagements that year?


----------



## FredericoFreire

Very nice E1B


----------



## willrx

I actually haven't attended any of the meetings. Just right place, right timing-got lucky, basically. Not sure if the symposiums are held every year or when they began. I'm guessing shortly after 9/11/01. I would like to know more about the events if possible. Hopefully one of our friends here can "shed some light" on the topic. Thanks again for commenting.


----------



## firefighter1241

How about this one.


----------



## Size15's

firefighter1241 said:


> How about this one.


It looks like a Ballistic ShieldLight - 6SL
But, the flashlight itself appears not to have the shock isolated bezel, nor the 25" remote, nor the constant-on flag switch


----------



## firefighter1241

Size15's said:


> It looks like a Ballistic ShieldLight - 6SL
> But, the flashlight itself appears not to have the shock isolated bezel, nor the 25" remote, nor the constant-on flag switch


 
Per this old add the Ballistic Shield Light didn't use a shock isolated bezel. It did use a early 6P body and bezel. 
http://home.comcast.net/~rdh10/http/Surefire/Surefire-1996-Ill.pdf
Pic from Surefire add 





More of my light with the working 25" remote with the broken constant-on flag switch.


----------



## Size15's

Thanks for the clarification and photos - it's rare to get photos of these!

I've never been particularly good at judging remote cable lengths... :green:

I suppose having a breakable constant-on switch could have been one of the reasons why SureFire updated the ShieldLight to their U25T


----------



## firefighter1241

How rare is this light. I got it about a year ago with the idea of mounting it on a ballistic shield for home defense. I travel a lot for work and wanted some peace of mind for the girlfriend when I’m away for work. I have yet to find a shield but have no problem with the shooting ability of the girlfriend.


----------



## Size15's

The ShieldLights, like BatonLights are specific illumination tools for highly specialised applications performed by highly specialised teams of specialist Law Enforcement & Military specialists.
I don't expect the numbers issued to be that high. Furthermore, due to the nature of the organisations these tools were made for, I don't expect very many to be in circulation in the general population.

The chances of being able to find a ShieldLight today that hasn't seen action are even more remote than the chances of being able to find a used one.

With the exception of that early model featuring the ancillary 'large' constant-on flag switch, what makes the ShieldLight special is the mounting system - no doubt chunky and adaptable to a variety of ballistic shields. Of course the 25" long remote switch is a pretty rare component - expensive due to it being hand-made for each light being made to order.
For example, the U25T is listed at almost $260 a few years ago.


----------



## dano

The Shieldlights are rare, as not many police departments even use a shield. I think it was mainly an East Coast LEO trend. I've never seen them in Cali.

I have a batonlite, and it's a lot thicker than a standard 6P. But everything else about is is the same as a 6P with the older shock isolated bezel.


----------



## Size15's

dano said:


> I have a batonlite, and it's a lot thicker than a standard 6P. But everything else about is is the same as a 6P with the older shock isolated bezel.


Dano,
The BatonLights I've seen have a shock isolated bezel with thicker than Z32 walls - I've only ever seen this bezel on BatonLights.

I think the increased wall thickness of the BatonLight body and side switch assembly are more so it blends in better with the baton rather than because of needed extra beefiness. What's your impression?


----------



## Patriot

Very cool shield light! I saw one of those many years ago at an airshow. The Scottsdale SWAT team had a table there doing some public relations work. I spent quite while chewing the fat with the guys and actually held the shield with the light on it. We were discussing personal armor at the time and the light was almost secondary to me. I wish I could go back and play with the light now. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## firefighter1241

dano said:


> The Shieldlights are rare, as not many police departments even use a shield. I think it was mainly an East Coast LEO trend. I've never seen them in Cali.
> 
> I have a batonlite, and it's a lot thicker than a standard 6P. But everything else about is is the same as a 6P with the older shock isolated bezel.


 
So for only paying a $150 for the light I got a deal?


----------



## Size15's

firefighter1241 said:


> So for only paying a $150 for the light I got a deal?


It is what it is. 
I guess it all depends on why you purchased it... but $150 seems pretty fair.


----------



## JohnIs

Just came across this site this week, some great stuff here and I'm still looking through everything. But I was surprised to not see more of these in collections - I got this one new years ago to use in fireworks shows figuring it might be easy to see and grab in the dark off a console or table. Then I decided it was too nice to bang around so just put it away and kept a 3P in my pocket. 

But I'm confused - this was labelled as Dark Blue on the box it came in. I've seen another here that was definitely dark blue, more like a navy blue. If they called this color dark blue, what was the other variation called?


----------



## Tempest UK

JohnIs said:


> Just came across this site this week, some great stuff here and I'm still looking through everything. But I was surprised to not see more of these in collections - I got this one new years ago to use in fireworks shows figuring it might be easy to see and grab in the dark off a console or table.



I wish I saw one in my collection :mecry:

If you want to sell it, please let me know 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

How about my C2 Taurus Porcupine? Does it count if I made this? haha


----------



## peite

*Re: Collection SF - All Black! HA-BK that is...*


----------



## 1wrx7

*Re: Collection SF - All Black! HA-BK that is...*



peite said:


>


 

What the hell are those? Why haven't I seen them before? Why are you teasing us? Please tell me more...


----------



## Nathan

*Re: Collection SF - All Black! HA-BK that is...*

Indeed!
At first glance they look like old 3P's and a 6P that have been modded, but looking closer these don't have any SF parts that I recognize.


----------



## Size15's

They are BatonLights with SureFire lapel pins (as far as I can tell)

SureFire BatonLight models numbering is specific to the baton they are intended for:

xBL = ASP
xBL1 = CASCO
xBL2 = PPCT

Where x = 3 (one SF123A) or 6 (two SF123A)


----------



## 1wrx7

Size15's said:


> They are BatonLights with SureFire lapel pins (as far as I can tell)
> 
> SureFire BatonLight models numbering is specific to the baton they are intended for:
> 
> xBL = ASP
> xBL1 = CASCO
> xBL2 = PPCT
> 
> Where x = 3 (one SF123A) or 6 (two SF123A)


 
Thanks Al,

My first thought was batonlights, but I didn't know there was more than one style. The thicker walled "Z32" style head looks good:naughty: Not to mention... Happy B-day


----------



## Size15's

1wrx7 said:


> Thanks Al,
> 
> My first thought was batonlights, but I didn't know there was more than one style. The thicker walled "Z32" style head looks good:naughty: Not to mention... Happy B-day


Thanks!
I'm not certain which style came first - the smooth or the knurled but a lot of Classic SureFire [such a Classic WeaponLights etc] from way back when changed from one style to the other.
I would guess that the knurling was added rather than taken away... (why would SureFire ever remove their famous knurling :devil: )


----------



## McGizmo

Hi guys,
I happened to peek into this thread and saw the baton lights. That reminded me of a light I forget I have but one that I am reasonably certain is a one of a kind in its present composition.

It presently lives next to the front door on the wall on a swivel wall mount:







A number of years back, PK gave me one of the Baton lights and I ended up using the tail cap portion for my own idea of a SF Baton light:






The black KL5 head is on a black C2 battery tube. I formed the pocket clip into a lanyard bail and put a split ring on it. I also installed the brass tab for storing on the wall or handy carry on a swivel belt clip. I think the coolest modification though was integrating a McE2S switch module in the tail cap switch. You have side activated two level momentary output or two level twisty constant on or constant on low with side momentary blasting to high. After a number of years of just hanging there, it still works flawlessly as advertised. I just tried it when I took it down moments ago to photograph it.

A combo like this seems to make good sense and I suppose that is why these aren't being offered? I guess when LAPD opted to look into knurf flashlights that was a sign of changing times.... :tinfoil:


----------



## willrx

Super post! Thanks for sharing. I'm certain that minds like yours are more creative than most. Thank goodness.:thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Collection SF - All Black! HA-BK that is...*



peite said:


>




Wow. I would like to know how I can make my baton light look like that. It seems there is a screw cap with the lapel pin set on the cap.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Collection SF - All Black! HA-BK that is...*



Solscud007 said:


> Wow. I would like to know how I can make my baton light look like that. It seems there is a screw cap with the lapel pin set on the cap.


I don't know how it is being done but more simpler explanation could that the lapel pins just happen to be exactly the diameter required to 'plug' the hole...


----------



## Snow

Well it's nothing too special or rare, but here is my M6. It is an earlier 'M6 Magnumlight' model with the crosshairs logo and a 'Sure-Fire Laser Products' tailcap. It also has the lowest SN I've seen yet, A000423. I have been very happy with it.






And with some friends:


----------



## angelofwar

Well, I'll have to get some pic's posted after my son gets here (down to hours now), but I have one of the first KX1's (Ser. No 00450), the single stage 45 lumen model, and just got my M3 body the other day...I'd like to find out if it's the first "batch" (i.e. Gen 1) of the body? "Millenium Series" is written in itallics, and it has the "laser products" on the other side of the body below the older surefire corsshairs logo. Serial No. A00308.


----------



## Size15's

angelofwar said:


> Well, I'll have to get some pic's posted after my son gets here (down to hours now), but I have one of the first KX1's (Ser. No 00450), the single stage 45 lumen model, and just got my M3 body the other day...I'd like to find out if it's the first "batch" (i.e. Gen 1) of the body? "Millenium Series" is written in itallics, and it has the "laser products" on the other side of the body below the older surefire corsshairs logo. Serial No. A00308.


Are you sure about the spelling of "Millenium" because such a spelling mistake would make it very rare indeed!


----------



## angelofwar

Size15's said:


> Are you sure about the spelling of "Millenium" because such a spelling mistake would make it very rare indeed!


 
Two "N"'s...my bad ...I'll get a pic up though ,Al...maybe you can tell me me if it's one of the first M3 bodies, based on the design and the "kinda low" ser. no.? Thanks!


----------



## Size15's

Below 500 is pretty early. I'm not sure we've seen many earlier than that on CPF over the years...


----------



## angelofwar

Here ya go, Al...

I bought the body single, so it has a newer version head, but, I'm just curious for my own flashaholic tendencies, if this was indeed the first "batch" of M3's made (past the test/protype models)? I've done some research through the older catalogs, and haven't been able to come up with any "older version" of the M3...




And the other side...





And, my Serial No. 00450 KX1 for ships and giggles...






Thanks in advance, for any light you may be able to shed on this...


----------



## cenz

There are rare 12ZM and 12PM together, this is my latest and biggest event to my surefire collection! 

Both of them have been the history of this decade.










I'm a original owner of this 12PM light and for 10+ years. Recently, 12ZM is just found from a cpf member, thanks him!


----------



## willrx

Love those!!


----------



## Zeruel

Well, I'm sure this is rare.....






Thanks to DeFAB...


----------



## Meganoggin

Zeruel said:


> Well, I'm sure this is rare.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to DeFAB...



Very funny


----------



## Monocrom

Meganoggin said:


> Very funny


 
Yo! I want one of those, Son. It be phat! :twothumbs


----------



## Zeruel

Monocrom said:


> Yo! I want one of those, Son. It be phat! :twothumbs



Flip got the light, so bid away! 
Source.


----------



## Monocrom

Zeruel said:


> Flip got the light, so bid away!
> Source.


 
LOL

I saw that already.


----------



## DimeRazorback

:twothumbs


----------



## willrx




----------



## Optik49

*Surefire 3P Central Police Supply* 































This was a custom run by SureFire of 100 lights. It was done for Central Police Supply in Houston, TX. The bezel is engraved with the company name and logo.
 
Instant collector’s item Rare Surefire 3P Central Police Supply


----------



## Size15's

Optik49 said:


> Surefire 3P Central Police Supply


That certainly is rare - thanks for sharing!


----------



## angelofwar

angelofwar said:


> Here ya go, Al...
> 
> I bought the body single, so it has a newer version head, but, I'm just curious for my own flashaholic tendencies, if this was indeed the first "batch" of M3's made (past the test/protype models)? I've done some research through the older catalogs, and haven't been able to come up with any "older version" of the M3...
> 
> Thanks in advance, for any light you may be able to shed on this...


 
Al, I got those pic's posted posted for ya in post #69...any chance you may be able to shed some light on it???

Thanks!


----------



## cenz

willrx said:


>



Is it plastic lens vers. of M4?

HAIII "Laser Products" tailcap is quite attractive to me ^^

Thanks your sharing!


----------



## willrx

Yes, lexan lens on this one.


----------



## 1wrx7

willrx said:


>


 
Nice... considering the writing on the box, the crosshairs logo is very apporpriate:devil:


----------



## willrx

Yep, nothing PC about this package.


----------



## Optik49

WOW, you definitely have some rare stuff.


----------



## Solscud007

cenz said:


> Is it plastic lens vers. of M4?
> 
> HAIII "Laser Products" tailcap is quite attractive to me ^^
> 
> Thanks your sharing!




If you look for an older model C2/M2 they have the "Laser-Products" HAIII tailcap.

Here is my old post of my first gen C2

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2732630&postcount=485


if you are a variant nut, look closely at willrx's M4 tailcap. there is a ring of knurling in the middle of the tailcap. the knurling has a ring on either side of indentation. Mine does not have the indentations. It is just smooth tailcap and knurling.


----------



## cenz

Solscud007 said:


> If you look for an older model C2/M2 they have the "Laser-Products" HAIII tailcap.
> 
> Here is my old post of my first gen C2
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2732630&postcount=485
> 
> 
> if you are a variant nut, look closely at willrx's M4 tailcap. there is a ring of knurling in the middle of the tailcap. the knurling has a ring on either side of indentation. Mine does not have the indentations. It is just smooth tailcap and knurling.



Yes, I got it.

In the HAII black tailcap product line, "2 indentations" version is slightly later than smooth, so is it the same case to HAIII?


----------



## Solscud007

I just ordered a L4 BK-HA from Viking tactics. only 150 or 170 with the viking tactics offset mount. comes with scoutlight tailcap. will post pics when I get it.

http://www.vikingtactics.com/prod_vtac_lightmount.html#


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> I just ordered a L4 BK-HA from Viking tactics. only 150 or 170 with the viking tactics offset mount. comes with scoutlight tailcap. will post pics when I get it.
> 
> http://www.vikingtactics.com/prod_vtac_lightmount.html#


The model "VTAC-L4" (full model number "VTAC-L4-BK") is not really an L4 since it does not have a KL4(A) bezel. The VTAC-L4 comes with the KX2C bezel.
Hopefully you realise this and you're not expecting a KL4 bezel...?


----------



## Monocrom

Size15's said:


> The model "VTAC-L4" (full model number "VTAC-L4-BK") is not really an L4 since it does not have a KL4(A) bezel. The VTAC-L4 comes with the KX2C bezel.
> Hopefully you realise this and you're not expecting a KL4 bezel...?


 
Their VTAC-L4-BK looks similar to my main EDC which I legoed together from a black E2E body, an E2D tailcap, and a black TLS Q5 LED head. Paid over $149 for my legoed light. (Oh well, the TLS head has far more sidespill than the KX2C).

Still, it's nice to know someone else had the same general idea.


----------



## Solscud007

No I wasnt expecting a KL4. Since the description mentions that it has a KX2C. I look at it as a handheld Scoutlight. 

are the L4/E2E/E2DL bodies the same?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Solscud007 said:


> No I wasnt expecting a KL4. Since the description mentions that it has a KX2C. I look at it as a handheld Scoutlight.
> 
> are the L4/E2E/E2DL bodies the same?


 

Yes, just different engravings, clips, and colors..


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> No I wasnt expecting a KL4. Since the description mentions that it has a KX2C. I look at it as a handheld Scoutlight.


Exactly  



Solscud007 said:


> are the L4/E2E/E2DL bodies the same?


Yep - the E2e, E2o, E2d, E2L, L4, E2DL, VTAC-L4 bodies are the same.


----------



## Solscud007

Ok I got confirmation from Viking Tactics. The VTAC-L4-BK is HAIII. the guy had to call Surefire cause he wasn't sure himself haha.


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> Ok I got confirmation from Viking Tactics. The VTAC-L4-BK is HAIII. the guy had to call Surefire cause he wasn't sure himself haha.


You said it yourself - HAHA
Writing HAIII is a tautological expression. A symptom of RAS syndrome.
Type III _is_ Hard Anodised. Hard Anodised _is_ Type III.
So you may as well have written "HAHA" :thumbsup:

Of course if you had asked here on CPF we would have been able to confirm without hesitation that the VTAC-L4 is Black HA 

Whilst I'm on the theme of HA; cenz in his post above writes "HAII" which translates to Type III Type II anodised. It is either HA or it is type II - it can not be both! HAII is "It is Hard Anodised _*it isn't*_ Hard Anodised" :green:


----------



## 1wrx7

Solscud007 said:


> No I wasnt expecting a KL4. Since the description mentions that it has a KX2C. I look at it as a handheld Scoutlight.
> 
> are the L4/E2E/E2DL bodies the same?


 

I looked at the sight you linked... nice looking light. I wonder what's printed on the opposite side? Make sure you post a couple of different photo's.


----------



## Solscud007

Size15's said:


> You said it yourself - HAHA
> Writing HAIII is a tautological expression. A symptom of RAS syndrome.
> Type III _is_ Hard Anodised. Hard Anodised _is_ Type III.
> So you may as well have written "HAHA" :thumbsup:
> 
> Of course if you had asked here on CPF we would have been able to confirm without hesitation that the VTAC-L4 is Black HA
> 
> Whilst I'm on the theme of HA; cenz in his post above writes "HAII" which translates to Type III Type II anodised. It is either HA or it is type II - it can not be both! HAII is "It is Hard Anodised _*it isn't*_ Hard Anodised" :green:




ah yes I keep forgetting that simple disctinction. typeIII = HA. TypeII is NOT HA.



1wrx7 said:


> I looked at the sight you linked... nice looking light. I wonder what's printed on the opposite side? Make sure you post a couple of different photo's.



Yes Im curious as well. I assume it will say Surefire and L4 somewhere.


----------



## Monocrom

Whoa! That light is Type III?

Might have to get one for myself! :huh:


----------



## Size15's

Monocrom said:


> Whoa! That light is Type III?
> 
> Might have to get one for myself! :huh:


Yes - the VTAC-L4 is a handheld 'version' of the M600C so yes.


----------



## Solscud007

Size15's said:


> Yes - the VTAC-L4 is a handheld 'version' of the M600C so yes.




also it is a whole lot cheaper haha. 

VTAC-L4-BK = $170 w/ offset mount
SF M600C = $425


even if you bought the UE07 for $101 that gives you a "scoutlight" for only $271. much cheaper than a SF M600C. 

granted the SF M600C has options for the body. You can quick release the body. the VTAC light mount doesnt seem to have a quick release function.


----------



## Solscud007

I dunno if this is rare. just old. But a working P61 with teardrop bulb and "Laser Products"


----------



## Size15's

Don't all P61's have tear-drop bulb tips? All the ones I have have...
This is what sets them apart from the P60.

Also, I have a variety of Lamp Assemblies with Laser Products labels including one P61.
I admit that it took search through at least half a dozen P61's to find one with Laser Products on it though. I wasn't aware this was necessarily a rarity!


----------



## Solscud007

Yeah you are correct. I pulled out another P61 that I have and it is teardropped. but it is "Surefire" not Laser Products. 

Not necessarily rare. just not common.


----------



## Chrontius

http://gallery.me.com/chrontius/100290/HPIM0953

The inscription reads "CREW AIR FORCE 1" - photographing that stud without either glare or shadows is a royal pain, and I hope the resolution is sufficient for your amusement. Bought with a Z57, wearing a used Z52 and powering an MN02 now as (one of) my bedside lights. I'm interested in a thing I read somewhere, an apparent military PDF, about the E2 being an excellent, compact choice that fulfills the role of 'mandatory aircrew light'. Anyone know which air crews they're talking about?

Below it is the "pocket M3" that will (pending Lighthound's shipment) host an IMR-E2, and which will hopefully not get hot enough to burn me (fins and extra mass). I still want a monster LED in there, but that can wait.


----------



## willrx

:twothumbs


----------



## firefighter1241

I found this for $30

So I put it on my Milwaukee PD Glock 22 .40 cal













Then I used my Glock 24 .40 cal just for a nice long look.


----------



## Solscud007

very cool. now find me one for $30 haha.


----------



## DimeRazorback

My new PK Kroma


----------



## Search

I'm not sure how many are in peoples hands but I have one. I'm not sure if he wants to be mentioned, but I bought it from a dealer. I know they were recalled but I'm not sure how many were actually bought from the dealer(s) who decided to sell them.

Either way, it's got to be hard to come by as it was sheer luck that I've got one and I've never seen them in the Market Place.

I present you, a single-stage SureFire E2DL..


----------



## Monocrom

Search said:


> I'm not sure how many are in peoples hands but I have one. I'm not sure if he wants to be mentioned, but I bought it from a dealer. I know they were recalled but I'm not sure how many were actually bought from the dealer(s) who decided to sell them.
> 
> Either way, it's got to be hard to come by as it was sheer luck that I've got one and I've never seen them in the Market Place.
> 
> I present you, a single-stage SureFire E2DL...


 
The only time I've ever regretted not getting a Surefire light when it was initially introduced. I believe RiceBall has one of those "error" E2DL models as well. I still have my inca. E2D due to Surefire putting two modes on the E2DL. With the L-series two stage U.I., two modes works great. With an E-series forward clickie, not so much. :shakehead


----------



## Search

Monocrom said:


> The only time I've ever regretted not getting a Surefire light when it was initially introduced. I believe RiceBall has one of those "error" E2DL models as well. I still have my inca. E2D due to Surefire putting two modes on the E2DL. With the L-series two stage U.I., two modes works great. With an E-series forward clickie, not so much. :shakehead



I made a very big mistake using this light so much. It shows signs of use because it's my duty light and has seen some rough training.

I swapped the tailcaps of my E1B and the E2DL so the tailcap is pretty abused. The E1B tailcap that now sits on the E2DL is in fairly decent shape for some reason.

A single-stage E2DL with an E1B tailcap is a really nice tactical light. Soon a bored C2 will take it's place and it can sit. Once it dies it's it and I don't want that to happen.


----------



## willrx

*9NT*


----------



## Solscud007

Very nice. Im not a fan of these turbos but nice looking.


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## Solscud007

what is that? is it SF made? other than the KL4 of course. looks like a LEGO to me.


----------



## toby_pra

I guess i posted in the wrong forum...ist just a Lego!


----------



## Chrontius

Looks like a Ganp Griffin.

Also Firefighter, that thing is crying out for a Malkoff MC-E module. Brightest handgun light you'll ever own.


----------



## toby_pra

Chrontius said:


> Looks like a Ganp Griffin.
> 
> Also Firefighter, that thing is crying out for a Malkoff MC-E module. Brightest handgun light you'll ever own.



+1 :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

That 9NT sure looks like a sweet light


----------



## toby_pra

[email protected] said:


> That 9NT sure looks like a sweet light



+1 :wave:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## DimeRazorback

You had me for about 0.005 of a second there.





:laughing:


----------



## Tempest UK

Uber rare, even the pocket clip is purple 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## [email protected]

You wanna trade your slightly less rare A2 for mine?


----------



## Tempest UK

I'm not sure it would be a fair trade. Some chap has scrawled his graffiti logo on the bezel. Quite unsightly.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## [email protected]

It'll be fair if you throw in something orange


----------



## Tempest UK

I'm afraid that the same fellow has defaced that one, too.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## [email protected]

The fellow is quite the light vandal. Just tell him he owes you lights.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Hey I like that graffiti!
I will *gladly* take them off your hands :naughty:


----------



## Mikellen

I just purchased this C2 from DaFABRICATA (haven't received it yet though). I've been searching on the internet for information about Omega Force Teamster USA and haven't gotten much. The only information that came up was in reference to an elite special forces in the country of Georgia whos leading officers were trained in the U.S.A. 
The only other reference I found was to "Bodybuilding" but I doubt that could be what this Surefire is representing.

Does anyone know or have any clue what Omega Force Teamster USA stands for? 



Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Mikellen said:


> I just purchased this C2 from DaFABRICATA (haven't received it yet though). I've been searching on the internet for information about Omega Force Teamster USA and haven't gotten much. The only information that came up was in reference to an elite special forces in the country of Georgia whos leading officers were trained in the U.S.A.
> The only other reference I found was to "Bodybuilding" but I doubt that could be what this Surefire is representing.
> 
> Does anyone know or have any clue what Omega Force Teamster USA stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.omegaforce.net/


----------



## Mikellen

Thanks for the link.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Mike,

Those are some sexy lights!!

It was good speaking with you the other night and I'm really glad you like them so much! :twothumbs
Good luck on more great finds!:wave:


----------



## DimeRazorback

I got my new Surefire Defender yesterday.

Here is a pic 

Came brand new


----------



## Solscud007

Damn that is sexy. Love the crosshairs logo.


----------



## willrx

:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback

The crosshair logo is sexy as!


----------



## Solscud007

Here is my latest rare accessory. 

I have "porcupined" my K2 Kroma. Yes that is a real U2 porcupine bezel ring on a K2 Kroma bezel


----------



## toby_pra

uhhh thats a beast....


----------



## Monocrom

toby_pra said:


> uhhh thats a beast....


Imagine if they made that type of bezel for the SF Beast. 

A flashlight and a multi-prong spear! :huh:


----------



## Solscud007

Monocrom said:


> Imagine if they made that type of bezel for the SF Beast.
> 
> A flashlight and a multi-prong spear! :huh:





Better than that, it could spear your prey and the intense Incan can cook the food as you kill it!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> Better than that, it could spear your prey and the intense Incan can cook the food as you kill it!!!


 
Nice! ... I bet PK has one of those in his lab.


----------



## ElectronGuru




----------



## csshih

eeeeyy that's cheatin'!


----------



## Cosmo7809

[email protected] said:


>


I drooled.... seriously


----------



## gswitter

Nice dye jobs on the G2's!


----------



## JNewell

gswitter said:


> Nice dye jobs on the G2's!


 
No kidding. Getting some of those colors on a yellow base is seriously good use of the dyes.:thumbsup:


----------



## whitedoom34

Man I thought I had something special with my KL5 #A00271 (Lux V version). You guys have some incredible lights!


----------



## Geordie

willrx said:


> *In Honor of Memorial Day*


 Those camo surefires are mint are they still available anywere or were they a limited run or custom.


----------



## Tempest UK

Geordie said:


> Those camo surefires are mint are they still available anywere or were they a limited run or custom.



Limited run from years ago. Your best bet would be the CPF Marketplace, unless you happen to find a dealer with some old stock.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

Yeah they pop up in the MP every so often. I just sold my C2 and a guy sold his E2E like last week.

Im one of the few people to actually buy the C2-CJ at a retail store very recently. I googled it and found a place in California that still had one. it was a long shot since it is rather old. early 2001 or so I think.


----------



## Tempest UK

whitedoom34 said:


> Man I thought I had something special with my KL5 #A00271 (Lux V version). You guys have some incredible lights!



There's nothing wrong with collecting low serial numbers 











Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

I only have a T1A Titan with A00271 and my SF Strider M2 SF0072


----------



## Tempest UK

Solscud007 said:


> SF Strider M2 SF0072



Cool, does it have the matching knife? 

I was hoping that I would get incredibly lucky and have by T1A match my T1-TI (0379). Alas, it ended up being A00975. I suppose I'm now in the market for Titan 0975 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

Yeah of course matching knife. But my Emerson set is a high 895


----------



## Solscud007

Im back in HK for the holidays. I went back to SupremeCo to get an Icon Modus1. While paying for it I was looking at the display that was behind the counter. I saw a U2 Porky for $4500 HKD but more importantly a 6BL standing next to a 3BL! 

I wasnt sure but I asked to see it and then asked for the price. Since the U2 had a price on it maybe the 3BL would be similarly for sale. The cashier didnt know the model of the light, so she can look it up in her inventory system. After I told her it is a "3BL" she said it was $860 HKD which comes out to about $108 USD. She had another employee go to their back store room and find a new one for me. They had 2 left including the one I bought.

I of course bought it. Now I have both the 6BL and a mint 3BL!!!

It was still sealed in the box.


----------



## willrx

Good job! Thanks for bringing a great camera this time.


----------



## Solscud007

willrx said:


> Good job! Thanks for bringing a great camera this time.


 

haha. Actually I used the same camera. The problem is that the pictures I took in Supremeco, last time, were hard to take. I was rushed as I didnt want to upset the store employees. The lighting was harsh and I had to shoot thru surefire display case glass.

Also my uncle, here, let me borrow his laptop for this trip. So Im able to upload pics while here in HK. Last time, I only had my iphone to go online. my options for forum interaction is rather limited with an iphone.


----------



## ElectronGuru

csshih said:


> eeeeyy that's cheatin'!



Very well. How about this?:


----------



## DimeRazorback

Noice!

More Tan lights from Surefire would be *awesome!*


----------



## Solscud007

That is what I told SF. They should make the E2D in Tan.


----------



## DimeRazorback

If the E2D came out in tan today. 

I would buy one!


:twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

DimeRazorback said:


> If the E2D came out in tan today.
> 
> I would buy one!
> 
> 
> :twothumbs


 



*+1 to that!!!:twothumbs*



Heres a new one I got a few days ago.:naughty:
Won it on eBay. It had a SG head and SG tailcap on it.
I prefer the black with it.
No laser engraving on the sides either.oo:


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres a new one I got a few days ago.:naughty:
> Won it on eBay.



Is that a Desert Sand Brown finish on an E1e body, same as on the M952V/Scout Light/etc? Factory finish? 

I never see the cool stuff on eBay 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Or is it more a Golden finish like my E1e-SIZE15 ?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> Is that a Desert Sand Brown finish on an E1e body, same as on the M952V/Scout Light/etc? Factory finish?
> 
> I never see the cool stuff on eBay
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 

*It is a golden color just like Size15's Custom E1e...*:twothumbs





Size15's said:


> Or is it more a Golden finish like my E1e-SIZE15 ?


----------



## Tempest UK

Well that's quite something. Can you post some more pictures of it, please? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Tempest UK said:


> Well that's quite something. Can you post some more pictures of it, please?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 


Gladly:thumbsup:

Trying to decide if I want to have it laser engraved with something on the sides or leave it blank..


----------



## Tempest UK

Certainly looks gold to me. Don't worry about the engraving - you need the matching head and tailcap first!

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

It's strange it didn't have it's bezel and TailCap...


----------



## Tempest UK

I find it strange that it exists at all...and especially that it made it into the hands of a CPF member.

Al - do you know if any other golden E1e lights were produced and given out, other than your one?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

I suppose a small number were made... it was a long time ago... I seem to recall there being at least a few others, perhaps they were given away.
But it is strange for just a body to turn up.

I'm sure I have a photo that would help with this but I've just been checking. Found a different golden-anodised SureFire, one that has never been seen by CPF, but not the Golden E1e's I was looking for


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> Found a different golden-anodised SureFire, one that has never been seen by CPF, but not the Golden E1e's I was looking for



Is it one that can be shown to CPF? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

I'll see what I can do :nana:


----------



## Tempest UK

It looks like it from the photo, but is the clip of your E1e-SIZE15 silver instead of black?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Yep. It sure is...


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> I'll see what I can do :nana:



Anything to share with the rest of the class? 



Regards,
Tempest


----------



## berry580

This is a Surefire, Jetbeam and Solarforce hybrid. Obviously the body is a C2, a 18650 bored C2 body; head is a Solarforce SS head and the tail is from a Jetbeam TC-R3.

All fits nicely together! =D


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Got a black HA M111D in the mail today!
Seems to be either a very early version or a prototype.
Has the old M3 head and the bulbs base was anodized gold and not labeled.
I have never seen or heard of the M111's being available in black.
It also has a removable pressure switch that screws onto a gold plated terminal, Very Cool!!
The logo looks just like the one on my Black HA M6 body, old "crosshair logo" with the letters spread out and a different font style. 
The thumb release is also bigger and beefier and seem to come off easier than the other ones I've had.


*Prototype?* BLACK HAIII M111C with prototype "screw on" removable pressure switch!

*The logo actually appears to be the same as the one on my Black M6 body.oo:*


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Here's a T11 Turbohead made for the 6P.

I've never seen this model before..oo:
It is not the SRTH (short rim turbohead), but instead has a deeper internaly threaded bezel. 
I am assuming there was a filter kit available for it that was to be screwed into the end....maybe Al can shed some light on this T11..
It came with a blue anodized 6V bulb. I put an N1 in there so nothing bad happens to the "Rare Blue Bulb"

_Available for sale_ over in the marketplace on a very cool D2 Defender with a rather "racey" tailcap..:thinking:...I'll let the pics do the talking.
I'm sure it means the power of white light.


----------



## Size15's

That is interesting...
It does make sense that they'd want a more compact alternative to the T1.

The TRTH (Threaded Rim TurboHead) was designed for the 12ZM/PM so that a never formally released [as a designated product] screw-in IR BeamFilter. I have seen one once long ago.
The TRTH+N62 (possibly without the adapter collar) is called "T-62" (rare occasion where SureFire use a "-"). This is a replacement TurboHead for the 12PM/12ZM but perhaps more importantly for the L120M Lamp Module (which doesn't need the adapter collar) used by the early Leopard Lights.

It makes sense that this would be the T1*1* since that is a modifier of a standard product number (T1 in this case). Another is "A01" but that's more usually used for WeaponLights where they have additional modifications such as longer remote switch cables.


----------



## Size15's

That blue Lamp Assembly is an N1. Did you swap it out for a black-anodised and laser-etched N1 then?
I wasn't aware the blue N1 was rare - I have several kicking about from my TurboHead obsession days


----------



## Monocrom

DaFABRICATA said:


>


 
LOL ! Good thing PK isn't White. He'd have some splanin to do.


----------



## Tempest UK

In my opinion, the best-looking SureFires ever made:






And some other good'uns:






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

If anyone is interested. Strider combo with SW02 tailcap MISP SN# 237

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=175487959


----------



## DimeRazorback

I would so get it if customs would allow it! :laughing:


----------



## Solscud007

DimeRazorback said:


> I would so get it if customs would allow it! :laughing:




Cant you claim it as a "kitchen utensil"?


----------



## DimeRazorback

No way.


----------



## jp2515




----------



## Solscud007

Can some one help me? I'm trying to recall all variants of Porcupines

L2
A2?
U2
L6

Do I have that right?

Also weren't there two types of porcupines for some of the models? I recall there might have been an early U2PK with aluminum bezel then it switched to a SS bezel.


----------



## Solscud007

Whoops double post


----------



## Meganoggin

You are right, I have seen 2 versions of the U2 Porky - one with an anodized black semi pointy bezel and of course the one with the stainless pointy bezel we all have seen and love!


----------



## Size15's

SureFire Porcupines (-PP) are models that would not normally feature SureFire's crenelated "Strike Bezel".

The latest Porcupines have featured stainless steel Strike bezels.

The L6 Porcupine is special because it additionally has a unique patented body design.

So far SureFire have released the following Porcupines:

U2-PP
U2-PP (Stainless steel)
A2-PP
L2-PP
L2-PP (Stainless steel)
L6-PP

(not listed in any release-date order)


----------



## Meganoggin

Any idea of the numbers released Al? The L2's seem really scarce...


----------



## jp2515




----------



## Solscud007

I am jealous and liking the acrylic displays


----------



## DimeRazorback

I had my display's that are the same as those for sale for a while with absolutely no interest!

I then decided to keep them.

Maybe it's because I am Australian, people must be scared of me or something :laughing:


----------



## KevinL

Wow, you guys sure have a lot of NICE stuff. 

The bright orange anodized 6P and E2e were really striking. 

The threaded T11 is interesting: my first thought was "Ahh, so that is the Long Rim Turbohead"  :nana: (vs the Short Rim which I have)

I finally found out where one of the other exotics went - the electroless-nickel plated E2e. It's in McGizmo's hands 

But man where are you guys getting all the goodies?!??! I thought I over-collected, looks like I ain't even started yet....

Teardrop E2e in 2-color finish. The head appears to be a much lighter shade of SG, matching my E1e-SG/KL1-SG. The body appears darker. Camera ain't lying to you  btw, it's not a lego. It was delivered to me this way and I wondered "hmm, what went wrong?"





The nickel E2e:





SRTH mounted on D3 Defender:





I sold the original D3 bezel but it looks just like any ordinary Z44 Type II black available today, including the hex head and "hot surface" warning so nothing to see here. 

I have a P91 with Laser Products logo - need to get a pic of that. Oh, and my 3rd-gen KL1s


----------



## KevinL

BTW, as a fan of the nickel ones, I am aware that a nickel M6 was released 'into the wild' at a CPF benefit event, provided by PK. I wonder where that one went. It was very pretty indeed. There was some talk about whether the nickel would improve electrical conductivity.....heheh.. just some trivia. 

My E2e-nickel was separated from its sibling, an E1e-nickel. I arrived too late to scoop both up. I wonder where the E1e went.

Great to see pics of the hurricane lamp. That was a real laugh  (yes I know the back story of why it came about but it's still a laugh!)


----------



## KevinL

One more....

Body is a true E1e, including pocket clip exactly like its E1e-HA sibling in my collection (and the E1W Winelight) but the light is engraved E1 Executive and has a teardrop bezel. Not legoed, purchased this way.


----------



## willrx

M500B's are common but this color may qualify as unusual:


----------



## Size15's

Just one of the first runs... before they swapped to HA. Nice to see such an old example in such pristine condition.


----------



## willrx

Thanks. A nod from you is always a welcome sign.


----------



## csshih

heheh.. got my hands on a NIB e2w winelight II.. considering opening the box and putting a mcclicky in (as shown in the pic) but then it wouldn't be NIB.. :thinking:





I very much like the original manual look.






ACC6 sticker on the head -- is that some sort of QC code?


----------



## Solscud007

Dunno if this qualifies, but here is an old G2 tailcap. It is shorter than current run G2 tailcaps. Tailcap guts fall out like a laser products 3P tailcap.


----------



## Size15's

Hundreds of thousands of those pre-LOTC G2 flashlights.
SureFire updating the G2 to LOTC was long overdue and IMHO should've been standard from the start...


----------



## JTElectric

Tempest, care to share your serial number? Be interesting to find out where these 1800 sets went...Amazing lights in this thread! lovecpf


----------



## DimeRazorback

I've got a brand new, old styled "cross-hair" M6 on it's way to me 

Pictures will be produced once I receive it


----------



## Tempest UK

JTElectric said:


> Tempest, care to share your serial number? Be interesting to find out where these 1800 sets went...Amazing lights in this thread! lovecpf



GS0553 here 

Bring on those photos, DimeRazorback  I love old-school M6s.


----------



## Meganoggin

I thought I had better start to re-post some pictures...


----------



## Monocrom

An excellent idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel

Meganoggin said:


> I thought I had better start to re-post some pictures...


My thoughts as well.

Regarding rare/unusual, here is a long-discontinued 'new-to-me' SF 7Z in near-pristine condition:














And next to a 9Z (in the background) for scale:


----------



## Meganoggin

Not sure if these qualify, but they are my oldest ones...


----------



## MorpheusT1

Got this beuty today,

Used to belong to Shelby Chan and sports a Proto/ Unanodized L6 Porcupine body with M6 head and SW02 Tailcap.






















Enjoy,
B


----------



## Tempest UK

Good to see it arrived with you safely 

Now if only you could get a bare SW02 and Porcupine head for it...


----------



## MorpheusT1

That would be cool,

But i really apriciate the way it looks now, and the thought that it was handed down from Paul Kim to Shelby and has been untouched in the hands of Ralph K who i got it from since then.
Makes me apriciate it even more.

It looks the way it was ment to be, and i love that.


B


----------



## Meganoggin

It's beautiful the way i is - you are right Morpheus, you are a custodian.

Great light and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Steve in SoCal

Here are some pics of my M6 Magnumlight (serial number A000289) which were previously posted but got lost in the crash.


----------



## jwyj

My just acquired (used) M1 with XM-L emitter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Z-Tab

Here's my Z21 Closed End Tailcap with Lanyard Ring. To me the really interesting part is that the manual says that it makes the light waterproof and for use under water. 

I'm assuming that these are pretty rare and worth putting a few pics up here. The tailcap came without any switch inside, just a rubber boot lining the housing. Separately, I found an old Non-LOTC to put inside. The manual shows that you were expected to pop the switch out of your current light and use it inside of this one.


----------



## houtex

you are right


----------



## Size15's

This thread is really about stock (unmodified) rare and unusual SureFire given that we have plenty of threads for modifying them


----------



## lyklyk616

Great collection , I got usually the standards !


----------



## Solscud007

Z-Tab: It is pretty old. But I picked one up like $30 in HK at an Airsoft store. Brand new. Same with mine. It did not have a switch. I used my 3P tailcap guts for it. I dont know if it really makes it water proof. You may need to use a second o-ring on the tailcap.


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> Z-Tab: It is pretty old. But I picked one up like $30 in HK at an Airsoft store. Brand new. Same with mine. It did not have a switch. I used my 3P tailcap guts for it. I dont know if it really makes it water proof. You may need to use a second o-ring on the tailcap.


 
Well the Z21 is a closed-end TailCap so it's down to the integrity of the o-ring seals. Doubling up on the body is probably a good idea. As it making sure the o-ring of the switch contact assembly is in good order and appropriately lubricated.


----------



## Tempest UK

Any excuse to break out the camo 6P, Al...


----------



## Meganoggin




----------



## geisto

A nice oldie...D3 Guardian.


----------



## angelofwar

geisto said:


> A nice oldie...D3 Guardian.
> ]


 
Nice!!! And a low S/N to boot! That could fetch some duckits on the mp!!!


----------



## Kestrel

Very much agree, that is one beautiful 'crosshairs' D3 - fantastic condition for when it must have been made.
I'm proud of my later-version D3 Defender (posted in this thread), but I like yours a lot more. Thanks for posting it. 



Kestrel said:


>


----------



## geisto

Thanks for the comments. The light is mint (sat in a surefire nylon holster most of the time) except for the slight blemish of the plastic lens from overusing the P91 bulb.


----------



## Kestrel

geisto said:


> ... except for the slight blemish of the plastic lens from overusing the P91 bulb.


You've come to the right place - here at CPF, there is no such thing as 'overusing' a high-output configuration.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Im not sure if i have posted this before.

The Black Surefire L1 is pretty hard to come by.


----------



## Meganoggin

Morpheus - I always look forward to seeing your posts - great pics and as always, nice lights - thanks!


----------



## MorpheusT1

Thank you


----------



## ghoster808

Sat in my "Man Cave" for years




Early round body 9P


----------



## angelofwar

MorpheusT1 said:


> Im not sure if i have posted this before.
> 
> The Black Surefire L1 is pretty hard to come by.


 
I think any gen. 1 L1 is hard to come by! Nice lights morph!


----------



## angelofwar

Just arrived in man cave...

New M3 thanks to Z-Tab...(Far left)






Arrived essentially ANIB, S/N 180, not a single scratch or blemish...not even dust...the box was even "like new"!...at home with his cousin (like new L6)...

These two will go into hiberation however on the shelf or Peli. Now I can use my other old-school M3 with-out fear! I just don't want to mess the new KL2 up...sigh...it's a disease, I tell you!!!

Even came with a Laser Products product line-up leaflet, showcasing the12PM, 6Z, 9Z, 7Z, 3P, etc.. (really need to get my scanner up an running again).

Another really neat thing is the bulbs...the MN10 and MN11 have solid copper bases/towers, and these are factory, as seen by the MN11 in the packaging. When/if one of the bulbs blow, i'm pretty sure I'll send it to DaFab or someone to have a P7 or something thrown on top of it.

I'll try to get a pic of all my oldies here in the next few dyas. Some of them may not be rare, per-se, except the condition of mine make them pretty rare. Not alot of mint 6Z/9Z combo's out there...


----------



## MorpheusT1

Nice snag AOW,


----------



## DaFABRICATA

SO MANY NICE LIGHTS HERE!!!oo::naughty:

Been a while since I've posted here...

Here's a VERY EARLY OLD SCHOOL CROSSHAIRS LOGO M3 Body that I just posted for sale over at the marketplace.:sigh:
The person who sold it to me said it was a prototype. 
Thier husband works or used to work for SF.
Notice how the logo overflows the original "Flat" where the logo is usually contained....
Hopefully it will go to a collector.


----------



## angelofwar

ghoster808 said:


> Sat in my "Man Cave" for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early round body 9P


 
VERY Nice!!! A classic for sure...and pretty rare in that condition.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

This one's headed out to Donn tomorrow....oo:


----------



## angelofwar

Hey, some-one found Spidey's light! LOL!


----------



## seattlite

Top: L6-PP(L6 Porky)
Left to Right: 6P-USA(Hex Head), PKEF3A – 5K, G2-Realtree, A2-BK, 6P-USA
Note: PKEF-5K has the V2-Vampire tailcap. The 2-stage-clicky PKEF-5K tailcap works really well on the V2-Vampire.


----------



## john-paul

There are some Awesome lights in this thread! Curious, where/how do you guys find the rare and unusual Surefires? All I ever seem to see are the same ones over and over again. I'm fairly new to the collecting aspect of flashlights, even though I've rarely been without one for many years now.


----------



## Tempest UK

Keeping an eye on the CPF Marketplace is a good place to start 

Developing a few contacts in the know doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## angelofwar

MorpheusT1 said:


> Nice snag AOW,


 
Thanks Morpheus. I think this is my nicest "oldest" SF...this thing seriously looks like it just came off the assembly line!


----------



## LE6920

Kestrel said:


> My thoughts as well.
> 
> Regarding rare/unusual, here is a long-discontinued 'new-to-me' SF 7Z in near-pristine condition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next to a 9Z (in the background) for scale:



WOW, what a beautiful 7Z!


----------



## angelofwar

The 9Z can easily be converted to a 7Z by removing two of the rubber spacers and adding an A20 (if you can find one).


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Not all that rare I suppose but it's the only one I've seen and it is a favorite. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

6P-SG???


----------



## angelofwar

"The Guardians"






"Old School"






"Got Mil...Ennium?"


----------



## It01Firefox

I don't really know how rare these 6P gift sets are, but at least they're NIP.
I purchased them last week and then carried them halfway around the earth, so the clamshell packaging got a little bent.


----------



## Solscud007

The are defintely not common. I used to see them at a local Surplus store. That is actually where I got my first gift set. I then hunted down the OD colored case too.


----------



## It01Firefox

Solscud007 said:


> The are defintely not common. I used to see them at a local Surplus store. That is actually where I got my first gift set. I then hunted down the OD colored case too.



I got them from a surplus store as well.

Of course you had to remind me of the OD colored version! Thanks a lot, now I need to keep an eye open for one of those too!


----------



## toby_pra

Does that count too?


----------



## Monocrom

Not until you fill it up.


----------



## toby_pra

Still very very hard to come by...but i just received it.

Time to fill it up the next days...:wave:


----------



## Monocrom

Be sure to post pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meganoggin

Finally got my mitts on a mint 3P


----------



## angelofwar

Nice Meganoggin! Don't think I'll ever have one of those unless I run across one in a pawn shop or a Policce store with old stock...then, I's have to find an M30 if I ever decided to use it. Very nice!


----------



## dieselducy

dont know how rare this is but here is my 6P usa, can anybody tell me anything about this??
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/5810726600/


----------



## john-paul

dieselducy your version came out in 2006. They are hard to find for sale, but they do show up on the Bay and here in the marketplace occasionally. Do a search on here I know there a few older threads on them.


----------



## dieselducy

Id like to get hold of the early one without the anti roll. Still is this a good collectors item?


----------



## Solscud007

You should ask yourself that question. It doesnt matter what other people think of it. If you like it then keep it. If not, ditch it.


----------



## Solscud007

It is so rare that there are only 5 of them. haha. One of the parking spaces infront of Surefire Customer Service in Fountain Valley.


----------



## LE6920

C2 Power of Light model, not sure how rare, but unusual I think. It is a dull finish, not sure of HA II or III?


----------



## angelofwar

Nice LE! pretty sure it's HA-III (ala the Emerson/Remington models). Never seen a dull type-II SF. I have seen "shinier" type-III though. Nice though! I'm still trying to find the pic of that "white power" C2-HA-BK Bezel, (referring to the white light, of course). I think DaFab had it???


----------



## Solscud007

My black KL3 (looks like the current KL5), according to some people is type II. However it is flat/dull HA so it makes me think it is BK-HA.


----------



## Meganoggin




----------



## angelofwar

Solscud007 said:


> My black KL3 (looks like the current KL5), according to some people is type II. However it is flat/dull HA so it makes me think it is BK-HA.


 
Mine has a dull finish as well, and I swear it's type-3. Does yours have the fresnel lens as well?


----------



## DimeRazorback

The infamous *MAGNUMTLIGHT!*

One is now mine! :devil:

Brand new!


----------



## angelofwar

Meganoggin said:


>


 
Wow Meganoggin...I've always liked the L2T...I have a left "almond" around here somewhere if you're dow nwith a trade...LOL! How's the beams on that? Output? Is it 19 lumens like the old KL3's?


----------



## Steve in SoCal

Very nice. Congrats on the very cool new light!!! You have me beat by 50 on the s/n...



DimeRazorback said:


> The infamous *MAGNUMTLIGHT!*
> 
> One is now mine! :devil:
> 
> Brand new!


----------



## angelofwar

Nice DRB! So there is more than one! Nice Serial No. too!


----------



## margret green

IT IS A FEAST FOR MY EYES.


----------



## DM51

DimeRazorback said:


> The infamous *MAGNUMTLIGHT!*
> 
> One is now mine! :devil:
> 
> Brand new!


 
That is *BEAUTIFUL!* To have one in brand new unused condition must be very unusual.

The patina of the HA looks almost like wood-grain - fabulous!


----------



## ebow86

I was thinking the finish looked more like some type of stone.


----------



## Tempest UK

Very nice Magnumtlight


----------



## TIME1200

unknown model


----------



## Size15's

TIME1200 said:


> unknown model


How did you get that?
Looks strikingly like a prototype Nitrolon C2... Has it been spray painted?
If it is Nitrolon then it is a prototype so careful; the clip attachment point wasn't strong enough if I recall (hence why we didn't see Nitrolon models with PocketClips)

If it's "simply" a prototype aluminium C2 then it's still rare.


----------



## ebow86

Size15's said:


> How did you get that?
> Looks strikingly like a prototype Nitrolon C2... Has it been spray painted?
> If it is Nitrolon then it is a prototype so careful; the clip attachment point wasn't strong enough if I recall (hence why we didn't see Nitrolon models with PocketClips)
> 
> If it's "simply" a prototype aluminium C2 then it's still rare.


 
Can't say for sure but upon close examination it looks very much like spray painted aluminum. The finish doesn't seem consistent with nitrolon. Anxious to hear what the OP has to say.


----------



## Size15's

Nitrolon usually has the mould lines on the TailCap and bezel... I don't remember the clearly what the prototypes I saw many years ago looked like.


----------



## angelofwar

It sure looks alot like my powder coated KX4-OD...


----------



## ebow86

The light look's like it's metallic to me, and also look at the clip and combat ring, the clip is painted the same color as the light, from what I understand surefire doesn't paint or color their clips, and it almost looks like the combat ring has paint splatter on it as well.


----------



## TIME1200

Size15's said:


> How did you get that?
> Looks strikingly like a prototype Nitrolon C2... Has it been spray painted?
> If it is Nitrolon then it is a prototype so careful; the clip attachment point wasn't strong enough if I recall (hence why we didn't see Nitrolon models with PocketClips)
> 
> If it's "simply" a prototype aluminium C2 then it's still rare.


yes Nitrolon C2


----------



## TIME1200

Kroma Tubro head

..

..

..

..

..

..


----------



## Meganoggin

angelofwar said:


> Wow Meganoggin...I've always liked the L2T...I have a left "almond" around here somewhere if you're dow nwith a trade...LOL! How's the beams on that? Output? Is it 19 lumens like the old KL3's?



Sorry to ignore you AOW, just spotted your question. The beam is great, very concentrated, on low at close range you can see the die projected, but it smoothes out at distance and on high. Output is the same as a normal L2 I would guess ~100 lumens, but of course better focused.


----------



## Size15's

TIME1200 said:


> Kroma Tubro head



Looks like a two-stage clickie right?
I don't get on with it. What do you think?

Regarding the coloured LEDs: Disco! Disco! Disco!


----------



## ebow86

What's the diameter of the Kroma's turbohead, 2.5 or 3 inch? It looks massive. I know it's just a prototype but that thing is ridiculously impractical. Guess there isn't much use for that pocket clip now is there?


----------



## Size15's

ebow86 said:


> I know it's just a prototype but that thing is ridiculously impractical.


Disco! Disco! Disco! 

:nana:


----------



## ebow86

Size15's said:


> Disco! Disco! Disco!
> 
> :nana:



Or imitating a police car's flashing lights to an unsuspecting victim


----------



## varuscelli

Here's a kind of rare one. Or perhaps a just a rare version of a common SureFire. G2 CPF 50 Special.


----------



## ebow86

varuscelli said:


> Here's a kind of rare one. Or perhaps a just a rare version of a common SureFire. G2 CPF 50 Special.



Yeah, I've seen those before, not sure how rare they are. What's the story behind those?


----------



## varuscelli

ebow86 said:


> Yeah, I've seen those before, not sure how rare they are. What's the story behind those?


 
This G2 CPF 50 Special one of 50 donated and sold to help raise funds for the CPF in the old days of the forum. There would be more meaning related to these for long-time CPF members...but they're definitely rare given the limited number produced and the tie-in to CPF history. I don't know the entire story, though. Perhaps someone else can help fill in the blanks, but I believe these were produced back in 2001 or 2002.


----------



## varuscelli

The L6 Porcupine on the left was mine for a while. The Milky Mod M6 on the right still is.


----------



## Monocrom

varuscelli said:


> This G2 CPF 50 Special one of 50 donated and sold to help raise funds for the CPF in the old days of the forum. There would be more meaning related to these for long-time CPF members...but they're definitely rare given the limited number produced and the tie-in to CPF history. I don't know the entire story, though. Perhaps someone else can help fill in the blanks, but I believe these were produced back in 2001 or 2002.



Al would know.

What time is it in England? We might have to wait a few hours.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

@ jp2515,

What a magnificent E2e :green:


----------



## DM51

Sparky's Magic said:


> @ jp2515,
> 
> What a magnificent E2e :green:


 
:thinking: Explain, please... :ironic:


----------



## Rat

varuscelli said:


> The L6 Porcupine on the left was mine for a while. The Milky Mod M6 on the right still is.


 
Whats the history behind a L6 Porcupine ? How long ago did surefire release them ? How much did you sell it for ? if its ok to ask ?

cheers


----------



## varuscelli

Rat said:


> Whats the history behind a L6 Porcupine ? How long ago did surefire release them ? How much did you sell it for ? if its ok to ask ?
> 
> cheers


 
Well, I don't know too much about the original history of the L6 Porcupine in general, but I had been curious about them for a while and wanted the chance to handle one in person. At the time (about three years ago) they seemed to be selling in the $700-800 range (USD). 

I got this one for $750. I bought it second hand (no box or paperwork) but in excellent condition from a non-CPF seller. I figured I could easily sell it on down the line and get my money back if I decided not to keep it. In the mean time, I was able to get a closer look, get some detailed photos, etc. 

But having no real practical use for it other than as a collector's item, and with it realistically being too pricey an item just for me to keep just to look at once in a while, I decided to sell it about six months later. I asked $1150 USD for it and it sold within 15 minutes on the CPF Marketplace. At the time I sold it, sellers were already asking around $1200 for them on eBay if I recall correctly (they were going up quickly in price/value), but I wanted a fellow CPF member to get it if possible so I offered it up on CPF. They've just kept creeping up in cost from that time. My original $750 made it a bargain three years ago.


----------



## Size15's

varuscelli said:


> This G2 CPF 50 Special one of 50 donated and sold to help raise funds for the CPF in the old days of the forum. There would be more meaning related to these for long-time CPF members...but they're definitely rare given the limited number produced and the tie-in to CPF history. I don't know the entire story, though. Perhaps someone else can help fill in the blanks, but I believe these were produced back in 2001 or 2002.


That's right - I've always read the "50" as "SO" :shrug:
Late 2002 I believe.


----------



## varuscelli

Size15's said:


> That's right - I've always read the "50" as "SO" :shrug:
> Late 2002 I believe.


 
Yeah, the difference in the "5" and the "S" is barely visible without magnifying it, and even then the difference between the number and the letter is pretty difficult to see.


----------



## jh333233

CPF G2, factory finish or custom engraving?


----------



## varuscelli

jh333233 said:


> CPF G2, factory finish or custom engraving?


 
This is another question where someone else with more CPF history than I have probably knows more than I do, but here's what I think from what I've read. 

I read that the G2 50 CPF Specials were donated by PK to DavidW/CPF. PK = Paul Kim. Paul Kim = (I think) SureFire direct employee. 

So my guess is custom engraving at the factory. But I could be wrong in how I'm interpreting what I've read and whether the factory actually did the engraving.


----------



## Rat

varuscelli said:


> Well, I don't know too much about the original history of the L6 Porcupine in general, but I had been curious about them for a while and wanted the chance to handle one in person. At the time (about three years ago) they seemed to be selling in the $700-800 range (USD).
> 
> I got this one for $750. I bought it second hand (no box or paperwork) but in excellent condition from a non-CPF seller. I figured I could easily sell it on down the line and get my money back if I decided not to keep it. In the mean time, I was able to get a closer look, get some detailed photos, etc.
> 
> But having no real practical use for it other than as a collector's item, and with it realistically being too pricey an item just for me to keep just to look at once in a while, I decided to sell it about six months later. I asked $1150 USD for it and it sold within 15 minutes on the CPF Marketplace. At the time I sold it, sellers were already asking around $1200 for them on eBay if I recall correctly (they were going up quickly in price/value), but I wanted a fellow CPF member to get it if possible so I offered it up on CPF. They've just kept creeping up in cost from that time. My original $750 made it a bargain three years ago.



Thanks for that. 
There is one now on ebay I think it was $1600 or $1800 not sure but it has a very miss match HA.

cheers


----------



## Size15's

varuscelli said:


> This is another question where someone else with more CPF history than I have probably knows more than I do, but here's what I think from what I've read.
> 
> I read that the G2 50 CPF Specials were donated by PK to DavidW/CPF. PK = Paul Kim. Paul Kim = (I think) SureFire direct employee.
> 
> So my guess is custom engraving at the factory. But I could be wrong in how I'm interpreting what I've read and whether the factory actually did the engraving.


PK is SureFire's VP of Consumer Products. At the time of the CPF 5O Special G2 he was VP of Engineering or similar.

The fifty G2's were given by PK to support CPF. I'm not sure if SureFire had the capability to do the screen printing (it's not etched) in house - or they sub-contracted it out. Either way CPF received them labelled up.


----------



## Monocrom

Rat said:


> There is one now on ebay I think it was $1600 or $1800 not sure but it has a very miss match HA.
> 
> cheers



Mismatched HA is not unusual on SureFire lights.


----------



## ebow86

Monocrom said:


> Mismatched HA is not unusual on SureFire lights.


 
More common than not to be honest


----------



## jh333233

Support
Surefire does make mismatch "anodizing", not only HA
my satin gray e2e has a different colour bezel
and 2 different color of tailcap, both of em named "satin gray"


----------



## Toohotruk

I don't know if this qualifies as rare or unusual, but I got this a couple of weeks ago, and finally got around to taking a couple of pics...Click image for full size.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

Toohotruk said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as rare or unusual, but I got this a couple of weeks ago, and finally got around to taking a couple of pics...


 
That's awesome. I can imagine Surefire sending a bunch of these to the FDNY and NYPD :twothumbs:


----------



## teach9213

My SUREFIRE L6 PORCUPINE.


----------



## Rat

teach9213 said:


> My SUREFIRE L6 PORCUPINE.



Nice light is the holster made just for this light ? Looks like a perfect fit but I have never seen this holster before.

cheers


----------



## teach9213

Rat said:


> Nice light is the holster made just for this light ? Looks like a perfect fit but I have never seen this holster before.
> 
> cheers


 

The bag is for SureFire firearms sound suppressors that made by EAGLE.
So, the bag is not for the L6 porcupine, but that's really perfect fit for L6.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

Ok here are my only two rare SF's
First up is the C2 three flats only recently purchased on MP I cannot log onto MP to check who it was but you know who you are so thank you. I also was very lucky and scored another three flats C2 the other day very happy about that s oI now have two. *EDIT: It was angelofwar thank you.*

Second is my old school M3 crosshairs my only crosshair SF love it Thanks to Dafab for selling it to me. You can read more about it back in thread #241

If anybody has any Crosshair SF I would love to have another one in my collection. Or any rare SF that is (dreaming)
Also looking for a better matching Z41 tail cap for the C2-3flats



C2 Centurion "3 Flats"
Also looking for a better matching head & Z41 tail cap for this C2 3 flats anybody ?






SF M3 old school with unusually big logo 
Also looking for dark Z41 tail cap for this M3 anybody ?





cheers


----------



## Kestrel

Those 3-flats C2's & C3's are classic. Nice pics too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

wow that suppressor pouch is awesome!!! I need one for my porky!!!

I got the Fire 6PX too. I got lucky and got a low Serial number. I got this about 2 weeks ago. they seem to be on sale now for $80!!! That is how much I got mine for. Cheaper than Surefire MSRP and it is special edition. What's not to get? haha


----------



## Tempest UK

I still need one of those 6PX models! Really beautiful light.


----------



## Rat

Tempest UK said:


> I still need one of those 6PX models! Really beautiful light.



They do look good.
I wonder who has the number 911/1000 ?

cheers


----------



## Toohotruk

I don't know, but it was sold on Ebay.


----------



## Meganoggin

Can I play


----------



## Tempest UK

Very nice  Good to see them making their way around the world


----------



## Toohotruk

The one with serial number #0911 went for $414.11 on ebay. I forgot I had that page bookmarked so I could see what it went for.


----------



## FORCETEN

Here is my small collection of lights and factory accessories.


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice lights forceten. Tell me more about the toolbox type thing, what was its original purpose?


----------



## jh333233

I wonder what can u do with those hex wrench, screws, hook n probe


----------



## FORCETEN

the case, tools,and parts are from the mu repair kit. this was a factory kit to maintain m95x and m96x series weapon lights. the case is wheeled and is made by toolbox inc. the box weighs in at 38 pounds empty, which is pretty stout due to the pull out steel handle.


----------



## Meganoggin

Cool. I have not seen one before. Thanks for the information!

The hook / probe is for removing O rings.


----------



## Toohotruk

Really cool box!


----------



## Solscud007

A pic I took of my Strider M2s.


----------



## lunchen

My L2 Porcupine(HA)


----------



## Bogie

I don't think any of my stuff is especial rare just early 4 flats stuff (L1 Red, L2, E2e) but the A2-PP Bezel is a bit rare I wish I had the complete light. And I don't see many colored L1's


----------



## lunchen

Wow Sir,You have a L2P too, and it is with black strike head, so great


----------



## Solscud007

lunchen said:


> Wow Sir,You have a L2P too, and it is with black strike head, so great



I think that is an L2 with a E2D bezel on it.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Here are a few of my less common ones.

E1E-SG. E2E









3x 3P, 6P smooth top, 9P smooth top.


----------



## Bogie

Solscud007 said:


> I think that is an L2 with a E2D bezel on it.



Correct it is a Homebuilt using a E2D Bezel I also did a original Blk-Kl4 for a buddys E2D


----------



## Size15's

Porcupines are "-PP" as in L2-PP and A2-PP


----------



## Bogie

I should have know that Al, Thanks


----------



## lunchen

jamesmtl514 said:


> Here are a few of my less common ones.
> 
> E1E-SG. E2E
> 
> 3x 3P, 6P smooth top, 9P smooth top.



Vintage 3/6/9P ,they are so beautiful , how could you get them? I always hope to have 3P either .


----------



## Size15's

jamesmtl514 said:


> E1E-SG. E2E



The riveted clip on the bezel is characteristic of the non-Elite E1/E2, although the tear-drop bezel and LOTC indicate they are transitional... Not "full" E1e/E2e.
Interesting and this thread is the right place for them!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks Size15.
The one without the riveted clip has markings calling it the EXECUTIVE ELITE E1e. The SN is A10638
The box calls is the E1E-SG.


----------



## Toohotruk

I've never seen the clips riveted, definitely some cool lights.


----------



## teach9213

My SUREFIRE M2-STRIDERs.


----------



## teach9213

My SUREFIRE C2-EMERSON COMBO.


----------



## angelofwar

Nice set there, teach! Very nice ;0)


----------



## jh333233

Any history about the strider lights?


----------



## LightJaguar

That's a very nice collection you have there Teach! The Surefire Strider is one gaping hole in my Surefire collection. Probably among my favorite flashlight even though I don't have one lol. 
On an interesting note I was looking for a Surefire M2 Strider for sale on google when I came across an Asian forum with teach on it showing off his collection. It was fun to use google translate to translate the thread. It was an entertaining read and I'm glad that Surefire gets love from places around the world.


----------



## Solscud007

One of those Strider lights was mine. I sold him my spare. The Strider Combo and Emerson combo came out around 2003 IIRC. Both came with matching serial numbers for the light and knife. Interestingly Teech9213, perhaps it is the angle of the picture but is your strider knife missing the stamping?

One side should have either SF or Surefire stamped into the knife and on the other side it should have the Strider logo stamped. Both right above the cord wrapping.

If you go up to my picture you can see mine says SUREFIRE 0072. I found out, from other collectors. their knives with higher Serial Numbers abbreviated SUREFIRE to just SF and the parentheses above and below the SF stamp.


----------



## Rat

Love this thread great SF lights guys. 
I would love a Strider for my collection :naughty:
But they seem to always come up for sale with the knife and because that knife has a double sided blade it is not allowed into the country 

So my hunt for a single strider continues

I purchased an older M2 the other day because I liked the older version of the millennium Series logo the one with the laser line between the millennium Series and the M2 Centurion. When it turned up I noticed it was a three flats version.
How rare are the three flat version M2’s ? 
I have two C2 three flats and I know they are hard to get so I was wondering if the M2 is the same?



cheers


----------



## teach9213

Solscud007 said:


> One of those Strider lights was mine. I sold him my spare. The Strider Combo and Emerson combo came out around 2003 IIRC. Both came with matching serial numbers for the light and knife. Interestingly Teech9213, perhaps it is the angle of the picture but is your strider knife missing the stamping?
> 
> One side should have either SF or Surefire stamped into the knife and on the other side it should have the Strider logo stamped. Both right above the cord wrapping.
> 
> If you go up to my picture you can see mine says SUREFIRE 0072. I found out, from other collectors. their knives with higher Serial Numbers abbreviated SUREFIRE to just SF and the parentheses above and below the SF stamp.


----------



## teach9213

My SureFire PKEF Kroma-Turbo 5K.


----------



## Size15's

teach9213, that's a two-stage clickie right?


----------



## teach9213

Size15's said:


> teach9213, that's a two-stage clickie right?



Yes, the tailcap switch is 2 stage + constant click.


----------



## paintballdad

My President's Selection Gift Set.


----------



## Rat

paintballdad said:


> My President's Selection Gift Set



Very nice I have just added them to my wish list.

cheers


----------



## willrx

Awesome! I didn't know the collection was made with any other logos-besides SF.:thumbsup:


----------



## paintballdad

I did not know that either until i received the lights. The seller did not mention that it had the Taurus Firearms logo :thumbsup:.


----------



## Rat

paintballdad said:


> I did not know that either until i received the lights. The seller did not mention that it had the Taurus Firearms logo :thumbsup:.




What a surprise that would of been. Good score.
Keep me in mind if you are ever looking at selling these :naughty:

cheers


----------



## Monocrom

willrx said:


> Awesome! I didn't know the collection was made with any other logos-besides SF.:thumbsup:



You'd be amazed at the sheer number of different logos SureFire has placed on the bezels of some of their lights.


----------



## Rat

Hi gang
Just scored a cool Surefire for my collection. I think it qualifies as rare  I know I have never seen one for sale before.


It is one of the early Hellfighters know as the Hellfire. It is in mint condition which is great for a light of this age. I was told it would have been turned on less than an 1hr from new. The serial number is #H00882

I have been after one of these for a long time hard to get down here to Australia. 

What do you guys think ?


















cheers


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice score Rat. Did you get the batteries, cables and peli case with it?


----------



## angelofwar

Whoa! Awesome Rat! Yeah, that was one of the few times SF actually goofed, as there was already a flashlight called the "Hellfire", so, yeah, there's not too many of these Hellfires in civvies hands. The flames are a major plus!


----------



## Size15's

Think about the military context for the real reason SureFire switched names.


----------



## Toohotruk

Interesting...I can see why they changed the name. I like the look of those flames on the Hellfire, but I think both names are pretty cool though. :naughty:


----------



## angelofwar

Size15's said:


> Think about the military context for the real reason SureFire switched names.



Makes sense...but I coulda sworn I read about that on CPF a few years ago??? Probably had too much Guiness that night...???


----------



## Size15's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-114_Hellfire


----------



## angelofwar

Size15's said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-114_Hellfire



Ha-Ha! I built my share of those in Iraq! I was thinking the Hell-Fire might be considered insensitive, given the semi-religious context of it.


----------



## Rat

I should have had this thread marked for email notification I forgot all about it 



Meganoggin said:


> Nice score Rat. Did you get the batteries, cables and peli case with it?



It came with the Hellfire and Hellfire peli case that is also marked Hellfire. No Cable No batteries.




angelofwar said:


> Whoa! Awesome Rat! Yeah, that was one of the few times SF actually goofed, as there was already a flashlight called the "Hellfire", so, yeah, there's not too many of these Hellfires in civvies hands. The flames are a major plus!



Not too many around you say that's good to know. When I first realised it was the Hellfire version I was a little bit disappointed it was not the current version. But then I had time to think about it I am now so happy it is the first version before the name change.




angelofwar said:


> Makes sense...but I coulda sworn I read about that on CPF a few years ago??? Probably had too much Guiness that night...???




I also read that the other day in an old post about another Flashlight with the same name Hellfire. I suppose either reason would be more than enough. So it was not the Guiness.


cheers


----------



## ficklampa




----------



## Tempest UK

Very nice


----------



## angelofwar

ficklampa said:


>



Nice ficklampa! Ya able to get a pic of it with a baton on it??? I think these were made specifically for the ASP batons, IIRC???


----------



## ficklampa

angelofwar said:


> Nice ficklampa! Ya able to get a pic of it with a baton on it??? I think these were made specifically for the ASP batons, IIRC???



But of course I can, sir. Yes, they are made for ASP batons, I guess they will work with other brands too if they use the same thread size though.


----------



## Helmut.G

FredericoFreire said:


> I found those pictures over the internet, at an asian forums. None of them are mine. Seems that there are some serious Surefire collectors over there. Take a look at the rare red 3P, and what about the ultra rare blue 3P :naughty:; There are some PK's signed L6 Porcupines.


That is not a 3P body. What is it?


----------



## jh333233

> That is not a 3P body. What is it?


It is a 3P indeed.


----------



## Helmut.G

jh333233 said:


> It is a 3P indeed.


It is much longer than any 3P body I've ever seen and it's knurled.


----------



## jh333233

Helmut.G said:


> It is much longer than any 3P body I've ever seen and it's knurled.


Let me guess...... 3R?


----------



## Helmut.G

This is not rare at all, it's one of the most common lights on CPF and it's not even discontinued.
But it is a bit unusual, as the laser engraving is totally off-center:


----------



## ficklampa

Helmut.G said:


> It is much longer than any 3P body I've ever seen and it's knurled.



You mean like this? http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?220141-Surefire-3P-parts-with-Malkoff-P7/page2

It is not a original 3P body, that is after market from FiveMega. Angelfire also has one. I only found original 3P without knurling when I searched on google...


----------



## angelofwar

ficklampa said:


> But of course I can, sir. Yes, they are made for ASP batons, I guess they will work with other brands too if they use the same thread size though.



Sweet Get-up! I'm looking to get a 3BL in a trade, but, man, that looks sweet! Just enough light for searching in the "ready strike" position!

Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## angelofwar

Helmut.G said:


> This is not rare at all, it's one of the most common lights on CPF and it's not even discontinued.
> But it is a bit unusual, as the laser engraving is totally off-center:



Looks like SF's machinists have been hitting the bottle again! LOL! Not as bad as my D3, but, man, that's pretty bad!


----------



## ficklampa

angelofwar said:


> Sweet Get-up! I'm looking to get a 3BL in a trade, but, man, that looks sweet! Just enough light for searching in the "ready strike" position!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pic!



Sweet! If you want more light than the R30 incan will give you can always get the D26-LED drop in from lumens factory. I just got mine and it is bright! Could be used also for blinding if needed. I will get probably a 6P-ish head, or maybe use my 6PLD head depending on prices and stuff. Will probably EDC it as a 3P LED just for fun. the 6PLD is a bit big sometimes. I'll see what I will do. Will probably not have it on the baton since it's pretty big with it attached, if I'm not leaving it for self defense at home though.


----------



## brucejiang

its not rare at all, but you guys do not have one.:naughty:


----------



## Solscud007

Goes to show how infrequent I come here. Nice score Rat!!! I am jealous of the Hellfire. Now you need to get one of Macs handles. or if he ever sells the battery pack.


----------



## tobrien

so what's the story behind the Winelights? Was it just a borderline gimmicky promo? I think they look cool, I'm not dissing them. 

I mean, they're standard models painted purple right?


----------



## Rat

Solscud007 said:


> Goes to show how infrequent I come here. Nice score Rat!!! I am jealous of the Hellfire. Now you need to get one of Macs handles. or if he ever sells the battery pack.



The Hellfire ended up coming with the Surefire cable which I was not expecting. It was as new as the light and plugs into my trucks cig/lighter plug.
I do not plan on using this light much so I think the cable will do me for now.
But I sure do like the Macs handles but I do not think I will get the use out of it.

cheers


----------



## Ethen

My E1DL
Handmade sand color,Flame ignition processing.Fire after the BK into the sand color.


----------



## eg1977

Just bought this light, but don't know the part number.


----------



## Size15's

eg1977 said:


> Just bought this light, but don't know the part number.


It's unusual for the L6x to be mounted on an A15 as this separates the batteries so this isn't a stock SureFire Classic WeaponLight as they were designed around the SFx23AC Shock Isolated Battery Sticks such as the three-DL123A containing SF323AC.

The components are:

- L6x Lamp Module. If it's a three-SF123A light it'll have the P90 Lamp Assembly making it the L69 Lamp Module. Note that I don't believe this is stock item.
- A15 Offset Adapter with M26 mount for the front strut of the front sight casting of M16/AR15 variants
- A21 Universal Housing Body [which forms part of the:]
- UxxT switch assembly. Note that xx is the length of the tape pressure switch cable in whole inches. "T" indicates the flag switch is for Constant-on/off. (BTW, if the flag switch is for disabling the tape pressure switch then it'd be UxxS)

I suppose it is closest to the model 676 which features the L36, A15 & M26, U05.

On that basis I would hazard that a model number could be 976T.
However, if you asked me what that was, I'd say:
L39, A15 & M26, A12, U05T


----------



## LE6920

eg1977 said:


> Just bought this light, but don't know the part number.



How many batteries do you have in there? And which lamp?

Like Al said, usually battery capacity was increased by extending the light body behind the A15 adapter, not by adding to the front. 

It would seem with a L60 on the front that 2 batteries would be too long to fit and 1 would not make proper contact.


----------



## Size15's

I have a doubt whether a single SF123A in that L60 will function in that configuration. I assumed that eg1977 would've mentioned if the light wasn't functioning...


----------



## eg1977

LE6920 said:


> How many batteries do you have in there? And which lamp?
> 
> Like Al said, usually battery capacity was increased by extending the light body behind the A15 adapter, not by adding to the front.
> 
> It would seem with a L60 on the front that 2 batteries would be too long to fit and 1 would not make proper contact.



It came with 1 battery installed, but will fit 3 batteries (1 in front, 2 in back). It also came with a non-working Laser Products P60. I installed a P90 and 3 new CR123 batteries, it works fine.


----------



## LE6920

eg1977 said:


> It came with 1 battery installed, but will fit 3 batteries (1 in front, 2 in back). It also came with a non-working Laser Products P60. I installed a P90 and 3 new CR123 batteries, it works fine.



Very interesting. The single battery up front does not rattle around at all?


----------



## eg1977

LE6920 said:


> Very interesting. The single battery up front does not rattle around at all?



No rattle


----------



## Solscud007

Got a Hellfire Pelican Storm case for my Hellfighter. Found it on ebay for $119 shipped












This case just dwarfs the Hellfighter.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool! Nice find.


----------



## koala

This isn't mine, a friend sent it in for a mod. A few dings here and there, good to see it has some heavy use. I'll take a better photo when it's done.


----------



## Solscud007

Any pics of the turbo head from the business end?


----------



## tx101

koala said:


> This isn't mine, a friend sent it in for a mod. A few dings here and there, good to see it has some heavy use. I'll take a better photo when it's done.



The suspense .... how are you going to mod it ?

Just did a quick search and found McG auctioned one off 9 years ago on the behalf of PK
He modded it with a 5W X bin SideEmitter Luxeon
Just wondering, does the Photon King reflector have the same size opening in the reflector
as a KT-6 head ? or is it something entirely different ?


----------



## tobrien

PK = paul kim, right?

how do y'all get a hold of these PK lights? do you have to know people or is there some email list or what?


----------



## Genoan

Here's some new shots of the PK Surefire titanium Titan prototype currently listed for sale on eBay:



http://i.ebayimg.com/t/RARE-PROTOTYPE-Surefire-Titan-Flashlights-TITANIUM-Museum-pieces-/00/s/MTM1NVgxNjAw/$T2eC16NHJHIE9nyseGi,BP9JU5SJmQ%7E%7E60_57.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/RARE-PROTOTYPE-Surefire-Titan-Flashlights-TITANIUM-Museum-pieces-/00/s/MTU5N1gxNjAw/$T2eC16FHJGoE9nuQeWveBP9JVByb,Q%7E%7E60_57.JPG

Oversize Images removed


----------



## tobrien

i saw that, too, but it doesn't say PK on it, though... seemed odd to me. I saw the _auction_ said they were PK pieces, but they don't have PK on the lights that I can see ya know


----------



## Monocrom

tobrien said:


> PK = paul kim, right?
> 
> how do y'all get a hold of these PK lights? do you have to know people or is there some email list or what?



e-mail list??

We all wish it was that easy. Normally, it involves a great deal of hunting one down, and just sticking to it.


----------



## koala

Alright, here's more pictures, I have to retrieve it from its hiding place, I really can't afford to lose it if someone break into my place. I don't think money can replace this rare gem.
I have no idea what's a KT-6 but the PK1 is significant bigger than the M6 KT-4 head. The LED opening is slightly bigger than 11mm. As for the mod, I probably turn a piece of sink from copper and a 3A XML, this will keep the PK1 head untouch. The reflector is a part of the head it is non removable.

The PK1 sink is very thick which is important because the poor Lux V 5W is over-driven by a step-down converter. The output current to the LED is about ~1350mA @ 6.5V. Input is [email protected] So the output at the LED is 8.78W, and current draw of the battery is 10.42W.Efficiency is about 84%. Not bad. But the 5W LED is being over-driven badly, it got very hot quickly with the module detached from the head.

The beam is nothing to shout about, the wide reflector produce a very tight spot. Something I have never seen before, it is as if the light is coming from a P60 XR-E reflector light. The 5W is a loser for today standard.

As to where it came from, I have no idea, my friend said he bought it from a Korean. Which I believe a lot of PK items are traded there. The seller also has numerous rare Surefire such as A2T, L6T, PK2. So I guess this is a different PK1.


----------



## Size15's

Thanks for the photos - It's been many years since I got to play with those sized TurboHeads.



koala said:


> I have no idea what's a KT-6 but the PK1 is significant bigger than the M6 KT-4 head. The LED opening is slightly bigger than 11mm.



The M6 does not use the "KT4" - The KT4 used the same TurboHead as the M6 - namely the "Millennium TurboHead".
The KT4 is 'Kit, TurboHead, No.4' - this kit features the Millennium TurboHead, MN15 and MN16 Lamp Assemblies.
These Lamp Assemblies are for three-SF123A models, and the KT4 TurboHead Kit is used to 'convert' the M3 into the M3T, the M500A into the M500AB and the M900A into the M900AB, and so on.

Also worth noting that SureFire does not tend to use dashes it's KT4 not KT-4.

I'm not sure what KT-6 is either...


----------



## Helmut.G

well used 3P with german branding:


----------



## eg1977

Surefire 310 weapon light


----------



## gripnSUREFIRE

Nice^^^^^^^^


----------



## novice

koala said:


> The seller also has numerous rare Surefire such as A2T



I really only had one unobtainable grail that I knew existed, and that was Size15's purple A2. The A2T is now sharing that status.


----------



## koala

The owner of PK1 also manage to get hold of A2T earlier. They too paid a visit at koala's sanctuary for a quick mod, previously.


----------



## novice

Thank you for sharing the photo, Koala. That turbohead aviator is just too cool for words. Does the reflector add mainly more spill to the light, or does it help project the main beam further, or both?


----------



## koala

Better throw, tighter spot, less spill. Sorry I didn't get a chance to take a beamshot but it isn't excatly 'wow'.

tapatalk


----------



## It01Firefox

This just arrived here:





A Surefire Z3, not as rare as some of the others in this thread, but it's still BNIP.
I'm still trying to work up the courage to open it


----------



## Helmut.G

It01Firefox said:


> This just arrived here:
> [image in original post]
> 
> A Surefire Z3, not as rare as some of the others in this thread, but it's still BNIP.
> I'm still trying to work up the courage to open it



I suppose this is the one that was on ebay a few days ago? Nice to see it went to a CPFer. I didn't bid because I wanted to avoid the conflict whether to open it or not


----------



## It01Firefox

Yup, that's the one. Thanks for letting me have it.
I'll put the decision off till I get home tonight


----------



## cland72

I respect y'alls willpower -- I have yet to buy a NIB light that I didn't immediately rip open when I got it home. Maybe that's why I don't consider myself a collector


----------



## Kestrel

I know I'm the oddball (less so in this thread though), but I wouldn't open it - I think that the Z3 is rarer than most folks give credit for.

It's deceptive in that it's relatively recent production, but I see way more 3P's, 6Z's, and 9Z's changing hands even though they are considerably older and more desirable when in mint condition. I almost never see a Z3 up for sale on CPF/MP - there just aren't that many out there.

I know its wishful thinking, but I'd love to see production numbers for the various SF's. I think the low #'s of Z3's would surprise some folks.

I know that collectibility is a function of *rarity* and *desirability*, and I feel that the Z3 is rather rare. They *are* less valuable than other collector SF's because they are not considered to be as desirable, but those types of things can change over time.

What did this Z3 go for, BTW?


----------



## It01Firefox

Well I have a lot of Surefires but I usually get them to use them, so the only SF I have that is NIP, other than this Z3, is a 6P gift set of which I have two, so I only opened one.

But you're right, I think the Z3 is a rare find, too, so I'm on the fence on this one.
Ah well, we'll see how this one plays out at home 

80$ incl. shipping.


----------



## ARA

It01Firefox said:


> Well I have a lot of Surefires but I usually get them to use them, so the only SF I have that is NIP, other than this Z3, is a 6P gift set of which I have two, so I only opened one.
> 
> But you're right, I think the Z3 is a rare find, too, so I'm on the fence on this one.
> Ah well, we'll see how this one plays out at home
> 
> 80$ incl. shipping.




Very nice and a steal at that price 
Open it and enjoy it, part of the fun IMHO

cheers


----------



## archimedes

Kestrel said:


> .... What did this Z3 go for, BTW?





It01Firefox said:


> .... 80$ incl. shipping.



Wow, congrats - nice deal! I think that one is probably worth more than $80 ... _*plus *_ a (user) Z3 :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

It01Firefox said:


> This just arrived here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Surefire Z3, not as rare as some of the others in this thread, but it's still BNIP.
> I'm still trying to work up the courage to open it



I say open it and enjoy it, or re-sell it.

I never understood the concept behind buying something and never opening it up, never taking it out of the box. It is meant to be used.


----------



## Kestrel

Monocrom said:


> I say open it and enjoy it, or re-sell it.
> I never understood the concept behind buying something and never opening it up, never taking it out of the box. It is meant to be used.



If the new lucky owner wasn't in Germany, I would offer to trade my mint Z3 (without packaging) for his NIP Z3 so he could enjoy it. I'm just that nice of a guy.


----------



## Monocrom

Yes, you are a nice guy. I agree. :thumbsup:

But anything can be re-shrink wrapped with just a hair-dryer. How do we know the member in Germany didn't get a length of lead pipe when he bought that box? Honestly, the likelihood of that would be rather tiny. But if that was mine, the small bit of doubt would slowly eat me alive.


----------



## Helmut.G

Monocrom said:


> How do we know the member in Germany didn't get a length of lead pipe when he bought that box?


If he re-sold it to a "collector" who can never open it without destroying the "collector's value", nobody would ever notice the scam


----------



## It01Firefox

Kestrel said:


> If the new lucky owner wasn't in Germany, I would offer to trade my mint Z3 (without packaging) for his NIP Z3 so he could enjoy it. I'm just that nice of a guy.



That's a real nice offer, but now here you make me feel like mine might be more valuable to you, since I could have one without the packaging in just a few seconds ... 
Plus this lucky owner gets to travel to the US usually twice a year ...



> But anything can be re-shrink wrapped with just a hair-dryer. How do we know the member in Germany didn't get a length of lead pipe when he bought that box?



Well there are two Surefire model number stickers on the shrink-wrap itself, so I guess that it's the real deal.


----------



## Toohotruk

So have you decided to open it or not?


----------



## It01Firefox

Toohotruk said:


> So have you decided to open it or not?



It's still sealed.


----------



## Monocrom

It01Firefox said:


> It's still sealed.



That poor, poor light.


----------



## Rat

It01Firefox said:


> It's still sealed.



Is it a crosshair logo ? How low is the serial number ?
If you cannot answer any of these questions I think you will need to open it :naughty:
I would be willing to buy it from you and open it if you would like 

I do not see the point in not opening it as long as you keep the box and light in mint condition thats the main thing.

cheers


----------



## Monocrom

It's sad to think that we have adopted the same practices as toy collectors . . . Leaving dolls and action-figures in the box . . . sitting on a shelf . . . never to be touched . . .


----------



## Kestrel

Monocrom said:


> It's sad to think that we have adopted the same practices as toy collectors . . . Leaving dolls and action-figures in the box . . . sitting on a shelf . . . never to be touched . . .


I do understand where you're coming from, but I would wager that even in the SF collections on CPF, the 'users' & the opened lights vastly outnumber the NIP/unopened collectors lights ~100+ to 1.

I confess that I am very much bit by the 'collector' bug, but checking my SF's, there are 12 'users' (nearly all of which are no longer in production) and 4 mint 'collectors' (all of which are opened and have no associated packaging or materials with them).


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> I do understand where you're coming from, but I would wager that even in the SF collections on CPF, the 'users' & the opened lights vastly outnumber the NIP/unopened collectors lights ~100+ to 1.
> 
> I confess that I am very much bit by the 'collector' bug, but checking my SF's, there are 12 'users' (nearly all of which are no longer in production) and 4 mint 'collectors' (all of which are opened and have no associated packaging or materials with them).



I might be crazy, but I'd pay more for the users; than one in the box that has seen no use and has no history. To me, it's a lot like collecting military knives. It's not the ones that sat unused in a surplus depot that command a premium. One of the reasons why V-42 daggers command such high premiums is because many didn't make it back from World War II. They were used, lost, had to be left behind, etc. Their use is what contributes to such a high price for collectors.

There's an individual who found an absolutely mint-condition Rolex watch from the first World War. And yes, he is asking a ridiculous amount of money for it. About the same amount of money as a gold and diamond-encrusted Rolex Daytona model. He's gotten a few offers from some collectors. But no where near his asking price. He refuses to budge on the price, and is still to this day holding out for someone who honestly is insane enough to meet his price. 

Two things. Rolex started out as a British brand and was nothing more than a caser. Buying stock movements from other companies and putting them in cases which bore the Rolex name. (A lot of relatively new micro bands in existence that do nothing more than the same thing today.) A Rolex from that era wasn't too special. And it contains zero precious metals or stones.

Second thing is, that particular Rolex must have sat unused in someone's drawer or cabinet for nearly 100 years in order to be in that good of shape. No history, no story behind it. if you find the same watch in less than mint condition, but you can document its use in the trenches by an officer or soldier; it's going to be worth more than an absolute mint model that sat in a drawer for about a century. 

Hell, I'd pay a huge premium for a SureFire with some documentation that it was carried and used by a soldier in Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## Kestrel

Monocrom said:


> [...] Hell, I'd pay a huge premium for a SureFire with some documentation that it was carried and used by a soldier in Iraq or Afghanistan.



My wife did carry our SureFire L2 in Afghanistan for 6 months before it (and she) got home and started getting chopped up for modification (the light, not her). It even got stolen from her (a pickpocket) and she had to buy it back from a local vendor a week or two later. Does that count? 

At any rate, an interesting conversation but unfortunately we seem to have gotten off-topic for the current thread. I can split a number of posts off of this thread if you would like to write a post #1, otherwise perhaps we should end the intermission and get back to the 'Show your SF's' hm? 

Thanks Monocrom,


----------



## Monocrom

Sadly, I have to agree with you. Too off topic.

But I'll make that post #1 in the Flashlight collecting sub-forum right now as I believe this would make for an interesting topic of discussion. 

Also . . . If that L2 had not been chopped up for modification, yes; I would have asked if perhaps your wife would be willing to part with it.


----------



## Kestrel

I have quoted the above posts for Monocrom's new thread:
*What criteria do you use for collecting lights?
*
Everyone interested in the conversation, please continue there. If I don't receive any objections I will delete the OT posts from this thread after a suitable length of time. While I would prefer simply moving the posts over to the new thread, it does not work well in this case due to post timestamping. I will do my best to move replies to the recent posts into the new thread, but it's easier for everyone to just continue the topic in the new thread.

Thanks and best regards,
Kestrel


----------



## E__WOK

It01Firefox said:


> This just arrived here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Surefire Z3, not as rare as some of the others in this thread, but it's still BNIP.
> I'm still trying to work up the courage to open it



You should at least try to find the original Z3 with the non hex head. But neither of them are rare unless you mean rare by meaning unsealed.


----------



## It01Firefox

Well look what happens when you're bored on a Saturday afternoon 






Reverse:






After cleaning up the grip rings:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice!
happy to see it wasn't a piece of pipe.


----------



## Toohotruk

They had some cool packaging back then. 

I think I likely would have opened it too at some point. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

Well, the grip-rings and boot did need cleaning.

Now you can really enjoy the Hell out of it.


----------



## illuminate

I received yesterday this nice E2DL:

http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/3065/dsc08273um.jpg



It's my 3rd E2d.
It has a different switch with ony one mode (200 lumens).


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Size15's

Isn't that simply a model "VTAC-L4" ?
They've sold loads.


----------



## illuminate

Ah. I see. Thanks.


----------



## cland72

illuminate said:


> I received yesterday this nice E2DL:
> 
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/3065/dsc08273um.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> It's my 3rd E2d.
> It has a different switch with ony one mode (200 lumens).



Very cool! I love that tailcap, and I think a true defensive flashlight should only have one mode (my opinion).


----------



## Xacto

It01Firefox said:


> [...]
> But you're right, I think the Z3 is a rare find, too, so I'm on the fence on this one.
> 80$ incl. shipping.



Sometimes I wonder where those totally mint lights come from. Especially with the early Surefires I wonder if they were bought back then to be collectors items or just never got used for some reason. Great that you opened it. Do you think that the rubber has lost its softness over time? Judging by the first opened pictures, I assume that some of the softener got out (white residue on the rubber parts)

Thanks.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## csshih

posted this in the other thread






odd, the rubber on the boot of the e1 isn't white like on the z3. maybe they changed to a different rubber formula.
the z3 is a ways newer as the batteries are surefire branded?

Craig


----------



## Monocrom

Now for the big question . . . Are you gonna open it? :huh:


----------



## Kestrel

Monocrom said:


> Now for the big question . . . Are you gonna open it? :huh:


LOL, not this again.


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> LOL, not this again.



Little guy should be let out so he can stretch his lumens.


----------



## Kestrel

Monocrom said:


> Little guy should be let out so he can stretch his lumens.


Little guy should be kept safe and sound in his time capsule so as to protect himself from the depredations of CPFers, lol. :nana:


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> Little guy should be kept safe and sound in his time capsule so as to protect himself from the depredations of CPFers, lol. :nana:



From what I've seen over the years, a SureFire is like a puppy, it loves to play.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Word around the campfire is Surefires like coming up north...


----------



## Rat

Kestrel said:


> Little guy should be kept safe and sound in his time capsule so as to protect himself from the depredations of CPFers, lol. :nana:



I am with Kestrel on this one leave it in its time capsule.
If you do not need to use this one and it is part of your collection leave it sealed. Unlike that Z3 a few post back you can see this light so you know what you have.


----------



## Solscud007

Picked up a sealed SureFire S06. According to the guy I got it from, it was made for Israeli Law Enforcement. They wanted to turn 6Ps into weapon lights. They require the use of the old style tailcaps where the innards just fall out. You remove the tailcap components and insert this instead. I didnt have any Laser Products tailcaps so I reamed out a SF G2 tailcap to fit the tape switch.







http://i46.servimg.com/u/f46/17/16/28/42/p1020414.jpg

Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Size15's

I'm not sure how it's different to normal Sxx remote tape switches? All U06 feature the S06. I suppose they're hard to find now-a-days given how many years ago the Classic WeaponLight components were replaced by Millennium components like the XM tailcap. Great to see it in use!


----------



## jh333233

Little Chimaera
Z44 Bezel
E2C Converter
E1 body
E2D Tailcap
Solarforce warm yellow module


----------



## csshih

Monocrom said:


> Little guy should be let out so he can stretch his lumens.


all 15? 


Kestrel said:


> Little guy should be kept safe and sound in his time capsule so as to protect himself from the depredations of CPFers, lol. :nana:


agreed 

Craig


----------



## Rat

Ok Guys I think my new Z3 should count as sort of a rare light these days seeing it is a crosshair in very good condition. I purchased this light close to a year ago and it just arrived the other day. But i think the wait was worth it.
I hate taking pictures of Black lights. As you can see I have lost some of the detail on the lower part of the light. Needed more light down low.












cheers


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice light. Use a little light down under for a better photo!


----------



## Monocrom

csshih said:


> all 15?
> 
> Craig



Why not? Spiders do the same thing with their legs all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

Rat please tell me you keep those surefires of yours in a big safe. .. And the combo to it lol


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice Z3 Rat, I just got mine today. It's such a nice light


----------



## AR_Shorty

Here's my contribution...which is also listed for sale over on the Marketplace.


----------



## Rat

tobrien said:


> Rat please tell me you keep those surefires of yours in a big safe. .. And the combo to it lol



No safe but I have two dogs which should help. They are all in a glass custom Surefire cabinet.
I am screwed now my wife keeps saying that it looks like there are more & more lights in there. My reply has been it’s just that I move them around all the time. But the other day she said we will see and she countered them dam! Now I will need to rotate them from hiding spots to cabinet. 

I was also thinking of selling off some of my doubles. Keeping the minty ones only. As my overtime at work has slowed and I need to fund the new finds.



jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice Z3 Rat, I just got mine today. It's such a nice light



Same I really like the Z3 might try and find a user.

cheers


----------



## Kestrel

Rat said:


> I am screwed now my wife keeps saying that it looks like there are more & more lights in there. My reply has been it’s just that I move them around all the time. But the other day she said we will see and she countered them dam! Now I will need to rotate them from hiding spots to cabinet. [...]


LOL, one of the reasons that my SureFire collection is almost entirely -BK's, they all look somewhat comparable (to a non-flashaholic) that she doesn't notice it when a new one shows up. Of course, I'm smart enough to not have them all in one place; drawers, nightstand, car, etc.


----------



## Rat

Kestrel said:


> LOL, one of the reasons that my SureFire collection is almost entirely -BK's, they all look somewhat comparable (to a non-flashaholic) that she doesn't notice it when a new one shows up. Of course, I'm smart enough to not have them all in one place; drawers, nightstand, car, etc.



I think I have a problem now that I have started stashing lights in hiding spots.


I was after a M2 Strider for so long and thanks to CPF members I now have two thanks guys.
I noticed that they both have different logos. The standard one without the 2001 would of come with a knife originally i think ? As it has the SF0393 serial number.

But the other Strider I would say was sold on its own by the serial number A07549. It is an older model as well with the older M2 Centurion logo & no hot caution on the bezel.
Does anybody know more about this M2 Strider ?

Here he is





This one came with a standard tailcap forgot to refit it for the picture.





cheers


----------



## BenChiew

You naughty boy Will ....
Can we have a peek at your Surefire cabinet?




Rat said:


> I am screwed now my wife keeps saying that it looks like there are more & more lights in there. My reply has been it’s just that I move them around all the time. But the other day she said we will see and she countered them dam! Now I will need to rotate them from hiding spots to cabinet.


----------



## Helmut.G

I happened to pick up a 6Z-PH Laser Products Deutschland (Germany) at the post office today and took some pics.


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Ok Guys I think my new Z3 should count as sort of a rare light these days seeing it is a crosshair in very good condition. I purchased this light close to a year ago and it just arrived the other day. But i think the wait was worth it.
> I hate taking pictures of Black lights. As you can see I have lost some of the detail on the lower part of the light. Needed more light down low.
> 
> cheers



Very beautiful Z3!

Cheers

Brian


----------



## MaNCuBuS

Surefire 612 by MaNCuBuS5150, on Flickr




IMG_0013 - Copy by MaNCuBuS5150, on Flickr




IMG_0015 - Copy by MaNCuBuS5150, on Flickr




IMG_0014 - Copy by MaNCuBuS5150, on Flickr

I found this in my safe, and forgot I had it...LOL! I purchased it around 1987... Because of this thread, I also found a 6Z and M500A for a AR-15; I purchased both around 1996. Wonder if any collectors would be interested in any of them...


----------



## Rat

*Six shades of Gray !*

Here are my early M2's all in great condition the middle two are minty. As you can see the dark one on the right is losing a little white from the laser etching.
The one on the left is very rare it has the Millennium Series M2 centurion logo on the other side. It's the only one I have ever seen. All the others are blank on the other side.






The special one





Other side





cheers


----------



## LE6920

Rat, Those are beautiful! I love the shiny olive color of those all the way to the right. I have an M3 like that and the finish is awesome. I found a nice M2 like yours that is marked M2 on one side. It is used and has some dings but I knew it was a great piece. My other early M2 is beauty. On yours are your Centurion serial numbers lower than the 2 sided early M2? I am thinking maybe the 2 sided one was a brief transitional model?


----------



## Rat

LE6920 said:


> Rat, Those are beautiful! I love the shiny olive color of those all the way to the right. I have an M3 like that and the finish is awesome. I found a nice M2 like yours that is marked M2 on one side. It is used and has some dings bt I knew it was a great piece. My other early M2 is beauty. On yours are your Cerion serial numbers lower than the 2 sided early M2? I am thinking maybe the 2 sided one was a brief transitional model?



Wow you had one all this time. I wonder what else you have hidden away :naughty:
Yes I think you are 100% right in it being a transitional model. Mine has a very low number as well 829 I think. I will need to check that when I get home. I am thinking they could of been the start of the millennium M2's and reset the numbers.


----------



## Foot Hill

I've been posting these two lights a lot lately... Sorry! But this thread is asking for them. (;






"6R (6P with A14 extender for B65 rechargable battery) with $RTH ($hort Rim Turbo Head) and 8X predeccesor to the 8AX." Thanks Biglou!!


----------



## valvehouse

I found this old 3P in a drawer. This was the first Surefire I ever bought - Probably 1998. Blast from the past!

http://i45.tinypic.com/11l7z2u.jpg






Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## jh333233

I have one unusal E2DL, opague/cloudy lens... Sigh
It wasnt the window, it was the TIR lens


----------



## jh333233

By the way could i call this rare?
Gen1 finned KL3 with angry purple tint
Used model with lotta dings, bought with $25 as scrap metal


----------



## Rat

jh333233 said:


> By the way could i call this rare?



I would call a Mint KL3 rareish (if that's a word) not sure about a beat up one.


----------



## Silgt

Rat said:


> I would call a Mint KL3 rareish (if that's a word) not sure about a beat up one.



These? how about one with the Red LED?


----------



## jh333233

Thats definitely not mint, but a very-used one with many dings, no scratches ironically


----------



## LightJunk

All the -PH I owned in extremely mint condition.
















Danker,
LJ


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## Lead Farmer

Hello all and yes I'm new to your forum. 
Is there anyone that might be able to comment on this Rare LPC 7 "Surefire" Remington 870 shotgun. 
I have spoken to Tim laFrance and hes telling me that there were only 40 or 50 made. They were heavily used by both Swat during the 84 Olympics and in several movies like Commando, Terminator (etc).

for reference purpose only im including reference pics of this shotgun I ran across in an old dusty closet, its complete with battery charger, battery. The laser system works and is triggered by pulling the frigger itself of the shotgun. Are these collectible??? It sure is OLD SCHOOL!! I'll include actual pics as soon as I get them and if it seems worth the trouble. 

http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/File:Commando_Shotgun_05detail.jpg

Thanks to all and any input... I may be emailed at [email protected] 

Keep your batteries charged... Lead Farmer


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## angelofwar

Lead Farmer said:


> Hello all and yes I'm new to your forum.
> Is there anyone that might be able to comment on this Rare LPC 7 "Surefire" Remington 870 shotgun.
> I have spoken to Tim laFrance and hes telling me that there were only 40 or 50 made. They were heavily used by both Swat during the 84 Olympics and in several movies like Commando, Terminator (etc).
> 
> for reference purpose only im including reference pics of this shotgun I ran across in an old dusty closet, its complete with battery charger, battery. The laser system works and is triggered by pulling the frigger itself of the shotgun. Are these collectible??? It sure is OLD SCHOOL!! I'll include actual pics as soon as I get them and if it seems worth the trouble.
> 
> http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/File:Commando_Shotgun_05detail.jpg
> 
> Thanks to all and any input... I may be emailed at [email protected]
> 
> Keep your batteries charged... Lead Farmer



I know that they made the first real weapon mounted lasers. This came along the same time the one for the M-16, which was built specifically for the LAPD. No idea what they may be worth, but I'm guessing roughly $4,000, if yer talking about the boom-stick and the laser. The laser mounted on the revolver in the first Terminator was also a Surefire, and I think the batteries were hidden in the scope that he didn't use in the movie.


----------



## Lead Farmer

Hello again and thank you for the response. After contacting Surefire today, I had the rare opportunity to speak with Surefires own, ED Reynolds. He was very helpful with information regarding this custom LPC 7 Remington 870 shotgun. Ed clarified that the actual model designation of the unit is an "87S". He was the original developer and patent holder for the first weapons mounted laser systems back in the early 80's. 
There were several different variations of weapons platforms that were customized by Laser Products Corp back then, starting with the Colt Trooper 357 magnum, Remington 870 full 20" lenght, "which is what I have in front of me", a pistol grip model 870 Remington, Colt M16 variant and Ruger Mini 14. As well there was a AMT Hardballer 45 that was made custom for the Terminator movie, by Ed Himself.
He chuckled and said " Ha, I got a T-shirt outta that one". 

So as we concluded todays talk, Ed is going to Scan an email me all of the info he has on archive including electrical specs and brochures from the original marketing proposals. I'll keep ya'll posted and Will get some detailed pics rolling as well.

Thank you again!!


----------



## 417PC

I came across an OD Green Laser Products 6z. How common (I tried searching but can't find one)? What do you think it's worth in very good condition (1-2 pinhole nicks)??

will post pics soon.


----------



## tobrien

Lead Farmer said:


> Hello again and thank you for the response. After contacting Surefire today, I had the rare opportunity to speak with Surefires own, ED Reynolds. He was very helpful with information regarding this custom LPC 7 Remington 870 shotgun. Ed clarified that the actual model designation of the unit is an "87S". He was the original developer and patent holder for the first weapons mounted laser systems back in the early 80's.
> There were several different variations of weapons platforms that were customized by Laser Products Corp back then, starting with the Colt Trooper 357 magnum, Remington 870 full 20" lenght, "which is what I have in front of me", a pistol grip model 870 Remington, Colt M16 variant and Ruger Mini 14. As well there was a AMT Hardballer 45 that was made custom for the Terminator movie, by Ed Himself.
> He chuckled and said " Ha, I got a T-shirt outta that one".
> 
> So as we concluded todays talk, Ed is going to Scan an email me all of the info he has on archive including electrical specs and brochures from the original marketing proposals. I'll keep ya'll posted and Will get some detailed pics rolling as well.
> 
> Thank you again!!



that's awesome, good for you!


----------



## jamesmtl514

*This is why I'm hot...:devil:*

Let me just leave this here...
First gen L1, 4flats A2, 4flats black A2, first gen black L1


----------



## sgt253

*Re: This is why I'm hot...:devil:*

That's killer.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks for the comment. You may also like this


----------



## Silgt

Dang James, you just pulled put your grail light. It would look much better in a one cell body tho


----------



## maldon007

_I was tld this is rare, but phpppt, hell if I know... But it's my only sure fire anyway.

http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/G-BEH-4/IMAG1080_zps951a17a1.jpg

http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/G-BEH-4/IMAG1083_zps583aa343.jpg


Tell me a million were made & I will not be surprised... but a little sad :laughing:

_


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome the the Forum! :welcome:

That is a very nice collectable Surefire. I'd get a regular Surefire 6P and use that instead and save the collectable. Looks to nice to use.


----------



## BenChiew

jamesmtl514 said:


> Thanks for the comment. You may also like this



James,James,James. 
What can I say? You are a lucky guy.


----------



## jamesmtl514

You know i wouldn't be able to post that photo without your help Ben! 

Thanks for the comments.

This is for Shyan.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool!


----------



## maldon007

RI Chevy said:


> Welcome the the Forum! :welcome:
> 
> That is a very nice collectable Surefire. I'd get a regular Surefire 6P and use that instead and save the collectable. Looks to nice to use.




Good advice, I haven't thrown it in my pocket yet for that reason... My EDC has been a cheapo KREE (under $12 shipped, ebay) for the past few years, pretty happy with it. 


Back OT, you guys have sick lights, I approve.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Maldon, that's a nice patriotic light. Welcome to the madnesd. Don't let it consume you 
Also congrats on post 500!


----------



## Silgt

jamesmtl514 said:


> This is for Shyan.



Baby M4 lovecpf


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> You know i wouldn't be able to post that photo without your help Ben!
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> This is for Shyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handsome!


----------



## Mags

Ever chase a light? I've been after this one for 5 years, and my search ended today


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice! 
Congrats!


----------



## Mags

Thanks James, I originally saw this setup on an E1e body with a flared Mcclicky tailcap. 2 cell makes more sense with this sized head, all I need is one of them tailcaps now...


----------



## Rat

Mags said:


> Ever chase a light? I've been after this one for 5 years, and my search ended today



Nice lego Mags :thumbsup:

Did you go looking for that particular KL5 with the tapered adapter or did you just want a KL5 and that's the one you got ?
I only ask because a KL5 with that taper adapter is a hard one to find. I have been looking for one for a very long time. Good score.

cheers


----------



## Mags

Thanks Rat, yes it had to be tapered, which made the search so much harder. Basically had to be a lux v kl5 (or 2nd gen kl3) on top of waiting for dspeck to do another run of nonfinned e2c adapters.


----------



## angelofwar

Rat, I think I have a tapered one. I don't collect sf's like I used to...get me a KL5A, and it's yours, plus shipping.


----------



## bound

[FONT=宋体][/FONT]Turbo
[FONT=宋体][/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体][/FONT]On[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]From left to right[FONT=宋体]）：[/FONT]Monster[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]KT6[FONT=宋体]？）、[/FONT]E-Turbo-Ti[FONT=宋体]、[/FONT]KT5-BK[FONT=宋体]、[/FONT]KT4
[FONT=宋体][/FONT]
Under[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT] From left to right[FONT=宋体]）：[/FONT]KT1-HA[FONT=宋体]、[/FONT]KT1-BK[FONT=宋体]、[/FONT]P-Turbo[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]2.3 diameter[FONT=宋体]）、[/FONT]KT3-HA
[FONT=宋体][/FONT]




[FONT=宋体][/FONT]From left to right[FONT=宋体]：[/FONT]SRTH[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]2.5 diameter[FONT=宋体]）、[/FONT]TRTH[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]2.5 diameter[FONT=宋体]）、[/FONT]T3[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]3diameter[FONT=宋体]）、[/FONT]T1[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]2[FONT=宋体]、[/FONT]4[FONT=宋体]）[/FONT]-[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]3 diameter[FONT=宋体]）、[/FONT]T5[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]3 diameter[FONT=宋体]）



[/FONT]
[FONT=宋体][/FONT]


----------



## bound

Turbo

On（From left to right）：Monster（KT6？）、E-Turbo-Ti、KT5-BK、KT4

Under（ From left to right）：KT1-HA、KT1-BK、P-Turbo（2.3 inch diameter）、KT3-HA





From left to right：SRTH（2.5 inch diameter）、TRTH（2.5 inch diameter）、T3（3 inch diameter）、T1（2、4）-（3 inch diameter）、T5（3 inch diameter）


----------



## Rat

angelofwar said:


> Rat, I think I have a tapered one. I don't collect sf's like I used to...get me a KL5A, and it's yours, plus shipping.



Sweet sounds good PM incoming :thumbsup:



Bound You have some nice turbo heads  Please tell me more about the P-Turbo what does it fit and what light did it come on ?

cheers


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Sweet sounds good PM incoming :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Bound You have some nice turbo heads  Please tell me more about the P-Turbo what does it fit and what light did it come on ?
> 
> cheers


Hello Rat,
It from DaFABRICATA.I like it!


It is fit 6P.It has 2 light holders, the use of copper pins bulbs, the use of aluminum LED.The light holder is 2.3 inches in diameter, center very good master.


The links below is I buy its web page.

Also, thank you for your support, I have found that the C2-CJ! It makes me very excited!

Thank you.


Cheers


Brian


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice turbo head collection! 
That Ti piece isn't original surefire though right? It's made by someone here, i think the light is called Thud, or something similar.

And C2-CJ! ! ! I'm very jealous.
I've been hunting down the CJ lights for a very long time. Congrats!


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice turbo head collection!
> That Ti piece isn't original surefire though right? It's made by someone here, i think the light is called Thud, or something similar.
> 
> And C2-CJ! ! ! I'm very jealous.
> I've been hunting down the CJ lights for a very long time. Congrats!



Hello James,
That Ti piece isn't original surefire. Ti piece is made by my friend. 
A few days I will send pictures here of the C2-CJ. 
Thank you for your congratulations, and I hope we get more happy here! 
Cheers
Brian


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice turbo head collection!
> That Ti piece isn't original surefire though right? It's made by someone here, i think the light is called Thud, or something similar.
> 
> And C2-CJ! ! ! I'm very jealous.
> I've been hunting down the CJ lights for a very long time. Congrats!


My C2-CJ


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> My C2-CJ



Sweet that's nice is it NIB never used ? Good find :thumbsup:
May I ask how much $$ ?


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice C2CJ
I have to be next on the list for the CJ lights.....


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Sweet that's nice is it NIB never used ? Good find :thumbsup:
> May I ask how much $$ ?


It is mint condition never used.
$350(Not including postage):naughty:

Hello Rat,
I really like your new avatar too charming!:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice C2CJ
> I have to be next on the list for the CJ lights.....


I wish you a speedy find C2-CJ!


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> It NIB never used.
> $350(Not including postage):naughty:
> 
> Hello Rat,
> I really like your new avatar too charming!:bow::bow::bow:



Good price I paid $380 a few years back with no box but mint condition.

Yes I have a new look avatar you are very quick I just put it up 





jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice C2CJ
> I have to be next on the list for the CJ lights.....



You got it. 
*James has dibs on the next C2-CJ*


----------



## BenChiew

I think there is one C2-CJ on the big auction site now.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I am aware of that sale, thanks though.

I'm looking for one that's 'appropriately' priced.


----------



## bound

Benchiew said:


> I think there is one C2-CJ on the big auction site now.


Hello Benchiew，
I am sure that your definition: "I think there is one C2-CJ on the big auction site now." 

Brought together almost all of the most classic, rare SureFire lights! 

SF lovers paradise!

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> I am aware of that sale, thanks though.
> 
> I'm looking for one that's 'appropriately' priced.


James, I wish you success, bring us more fun!


----------



## jamesmtl514

WOW I'm pissed!!!
i missed a C2CJ, that I was following for over 2 hours, I couldn't bid on because of fleebay . It went dirt cheap too. $200.
They wouldn't take my bid because it said the seller didn't ship to Canada.
wow that's not cool.


----------



## Silgt

jamesmtl514 said:


> i missed a C2CJ, that I was following for over 2 hours



At least it is going to a good home 



jamesmtl514 said:


> It went dirt cheap too. $200.



Considering the last one went for $530, yes good price!


----------



## jamesmtl514

don't tell me you scored it...


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> WOW I'm pissed!!!
> i missed a C2CJ, that I was following for over 2 hours, I couldn't bid on because of fleebay . It went dirt cheap too. $200.
> They wouldn't take my bid because it said the seller didn't ship to Canada.
> wow that's not cool.



I think the price was far for a light in that condition it had heavy ware on all the edges.


[FONT=&quot]Surefire collecting is all about patience you will have one soon and it will be worth the wait.[/FONT]

cheers


----------



## BenChiew

jamesmtl514 said:


> WOW I'm pissed!!!
> i missed a C2CJ, that I was following for over 2 hours, I couldn't bid on because of fleebay . It went dirt cheap too. $200.
> They wouldn't take my bid because it said the seller didn't ship to Canada.
> wow that's not cool.



James. Next time you see another item you want on the big auction site, put in a test bid at the start to see if there are any problems. Being outside conus is no fun at all. Many sellers are hardcore conus only sellers. 

Like in numismatic, pristine pieces appreciates all the time. You can preserve good pieces but a damaged one will never be pristine even in a hundred years. It is better to pay $400 for a pristine piece than $200 for a damaged one.


----------



## bound

6P-USA-I & 6P-USA-II
















Thank you for looking......


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks for the comments guys lovecpf

you're right, i was just really upset that I missed a light like that for a good price, I didn't realize it was in that bad shape, i was following it on my phone. You guys are the best.... now help me find a mint one


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys lovecpf
> 
> you're right, i was just really upset that I missed a light like that for a good price, I didn't realize it was in that bad shape, i was following it on my phone. You guys are the best.... now help me find a mint one


Hello James,
It seems we will help you to be concerned, if I see, will tell you. 
Cheers


----------



## BenChiew

bound said:


> 6P-USA-I & 6P-USA-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking......



Brian. I did not realize that there are so many versions.


----------



## bound

Benchiew said:


> Brian. I did not realize that there are so many versions.


Hello Benchiew,
Thank you for your appreciation, I find them very hard. But still to find, I love them! I hope you like them.:naughty:
Cheers


----------



## Rat

Benchiew said:


> Brian. I did not realize that there are so many versions.



Hey Benny
Just making sure you know that's two version not three the outer two are the same light. They have two differant sides to the bezel.

cheers
PS: I have your parcel packed up but keep forgetting to send it I will send it today.


----------



## Rat

Here is an old stock NIB 3-flats Black C2 I got the other day. I have been blest with finding a new source of old stock NIB Surefire lights. I will post more of these OS-NIB when I get time.
Can you imagine the excitement when I was sent the image of this light in the box? 
All I could see was cross-hair logo box with an old version 3 flats C2 that also had the old version clip that is found on the cross-hair logo C2 just like the one *Kestrel* has and the serial number was half that of my other non cross-hair logo 3-flats C2.
But I was then sent the news it was not a Cross-hair logo sad news. So close! Still a very nice clean 3 flats black C2 that I am very happy with.
















Both of my Black 3 flats C2's






:wave:


----------



## samuraishot

Very nice, Rat!


----------



## Silgt

Not a crosshair logo but you can always offer them to me...I'm just starting my C2 / M2 collection 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Here is an old stock NIB 3-flats Black C2 I got the other day. I have been blest with finding a new source of old stock NIB Surefire lights. I will post more of these OS-NIB when I get time.
> Can you imagine the excitement when I was sent the image of this light in the box?
> All I could see was cross-hair logo box with an old version 3 flats C2 that had the old version clip that is found on the cross-hair logo C2 just like the one *Kestrel* has and the serial number was half that of my other non cross-hair logo 3-flats C2.
> But I was then sent the news it was not a Cross-hair logo sad news. So close but still a very nice clean 3 flats black C2 that I am very happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my Black 3 flats C2's
> 
> :wave:



Hello Rat,
Very nice C2-BK, I have encountered it, but did not seize it.
Congratulations to you!：thumbsup：
See it here, is something to be happy about.


----------



## Meganoggin

Great job Rat! Nice find.


----------



## LightJunk

Very nice Rat. Wow...you have 2 and are in mint condition.


----------



## bound

The Beast I


----------



## Toohotruk

That's a whole lot of badass right there!


----------



## Rat

The Beast 1 

Its about time you showed us some closer shots of this fine hunk of alloy. :thumbsup:
I really like the look of these without the rubber cap like the shot of it in the case it's real old school looking.

They are so nice every time one comes up for sale I am broke :shakehead


:wave:


----------



## BenChiew

I am really enjoying myself. Everyone is just starting to show their colors. What a thread to follow


----------



## BenChiew

Rat said:


> Hey Benny
> Just making sure you know that's two version not three the outer two are the same light. They have two differant sides to the bezel.
> 
> cheers
> PS: I have your parcel packed up but keep forgetting to send it I will send it today.



Thanks William. Take your time and no hurry on that. 
Used to own one. Cracked it open from a new pack. That came from
curse. Not sure which version that was.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Thought I'd post a picture of the KL1 brothers - the green one in honour of St Patrick's Day tomorrow.


----------



## jamesmtl514

ill take the green one!!!


----------



## luisma

Since we are buying Lucky Jim's torches, I will take the White one!!! and back up on the green in case James does not want it.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Haha, yeah, we have a problem. Simply admiring the lights isn't enough, we need to own them. 


Beautiful lights!


----------



## Lucky Jim

I picked this up a little while ago. It's a gen 2 L1 (white) but has what looks like the very early tailcap (extra ridges on each side) that I am surprised made it through to gen 2. The serial no. is low (although I gather that they are non-sequential).


----------



## Rat

Lucky Jim said:


> I picked this up a little while ago. It's a gen 2 L1 (white) but has what looks like the very early tailcap (extra ridges on each side) that I am surprised made it through to gen 2. The serial no. is low (although I gather that they are non-sequential).



Very nice love the low serial number. Most of the low numbers I have seen are on Gen1 lights.
I would be more inclined to say you have a Gen1 body & tail with a Gen2 or 3 head. Was it new out of the box when you got it ?

:wave:

Edit:" I forgot to say I will take it before James or luisma do.
Edit No:2 spelling mistake


----------



## Silgt

Rat said:


> ...luisa



Oh hello luisa :wave: LOL!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim

It came out of the box like that from the shop (I have the box somewhere) so I guess that was how it left Fountain Valley.


----------



## jamesmtl514

You are putting up some fine lights, we are lucky to have you among us Jim.
Forget what the others say, read the quote from Kestrel in my signature lol.
Here are mine.


----------



## Rat

Lucky Jim said:


> It came out of the box like that from the shop (I have the box somewhere) so I guess that was how it left Fountain Valley.



If that's the case there must not have been many Gen 1's made. I have only got the one Gen 1 in HA and its serial number is A00481. 
It is also very possible as said many times before we cannot put everything into a serial number as they seem to mix them up a little at times. I will keep my eyes out and see what the highest number Gen1 number I can find.

A bit of advice watch that James bloke he wants all the Good Surefire lights so I will take it :naughty:


Lets see more guys
:wave:


----------



## archimedes

One thing to keep in mind, though, is that the "Gen1-6" categorization is largely an artificial (if useful) construct of CPF itself, not SureFire ....

Although someone like *Size15s* (or PK) could confirm, I don't think that most of these model evolutions and "tweaks" were necessarily done all together at a set time. By that, I mean (for example) that the flat bezels of Gen1 may have been used until stock ran out, and then switched to the crenellated version. That might (or might not) have been at exactly the same time that other minor variations to the tube and/or tailcap occurred.

So overlap between "adjacent Generations" may well be very possible (though perhaps uncommon or even rare), without necessarily subsequent aftermarket parts exchange or replacement.


----------



## Rat

archimedes said:


> One thing to keep in mind, though, is that the "Gen1-6" categorization is largely an artificial (if useful) construct of CPF itself, not SureFire ....
> 
> Although someone like *Size15s* (or PK) could confirm, I don't think that most of these model evolutions and "tweaks" were necessarily done all together at a set time. By that, I mean (for example) that the flat bezels of Gen1 may have been used until stock ran out, and then switched to the crenellated version. That might (or might not) have been at exactly the same time that other minor variations to the tube and/or tailcap occurred.




I think you are on the money makes sense. 
CPF has a mind of it own being a good thing of cause.

cheers


----------



## Rat

You do not see many of these around these days.
I think this was one of my first Surefire lights I purchased here on MP a long time ago.

The Surefire 3DL











:wave:


----------



## luisma

Rat said:


> You do not see many of these around these days.
> I think this was one of my first Surefire lights I purchased here on MP a long time ago.
> 
> The Surefire 3DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Wow
Williams I had never seen a 3DL, very different then any other Surefire, looks more like a new Chinese made lights of today.


----------



## Xacto

Wow, I am into flashlights/Surefires since 2009, its the first time I read about and see a Surefire 3DL. Nice light, thanks for sharing.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## cland72

Rat said:


> You do not see many of these around these days.
> I think this was one of my first Surefire lights I purchased here on MP a long time ago.
> 
> The Surefire 3DL
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v209/Snaper/3DL_zpseea6abea.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v209/Snaper/3DLendcap_zpsef7c298d.jpg
> 
> :wave:



Rat, nice light, I've been cruising these forums for a couple of years now and have never seen this model. Can you provide any specs or additional info on the light?


----------



## archimedes

cland72 said:


> Rat, nice light, I've been cruising these forums for a couple of years now and have never seen this model. Can you provide any specs or additional info on the light?



IIRC, it's basically the vintage SF M1 ....


----------



## tobrien

archimedes said:


> IIRC, it's basically the vintage SF M1 ....


that is correct AFAIK. You refreshed my memory on that. I almost had one on eBay but was sleeping when the auction ended, but i do remember the seller saying it's the predecessor to the M1


----------



## jamesmtl514

Now the secret is out, thanks Rat. I JUST missed one years ago, new in bag, and it still haunts me. I've been secretly looking for one... now so many others are too


----------



## Rat

cland72 said:


> Rat, nice light, I've been cruising these forums for a couple of years now and have never seen this model. Can you provide any specs or additional info on the light?


 Archimedes is spot on here is some more info for you straight from the 1998 catalogue.









tobrien said:


> that is correct AFAIK. You refreshed my memory on that. I almost had one on eBay but was sleeping when the auction ended, but i do remember the seller saying it's the predecessor to the M1


 
Tobrien
This is that photo I said I would take in the millennium thread the vintage M1. Just forgot to go back and post a link to this image here.
Remember you snooze you lose especially on MP these days that place is becoming roofless.






jamesmtl514 said:


> Now the secret is out, thanks Rat. I JUST missed one years ago, new in bag, and it still haunts me. I've been secretly looking for one... now so many others are too


 
Sorry James.


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! I've never seen one of those, very cool!


----------



## bound

3DL :wave:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> You do not see many of these around these days.
> I think this was one of my first Surefire lights I purchased here on MP a long time ago.
> 
> The Surefire 3DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hi Rat,
I like it: 3DL -------- > black elf


----------



## LightJaguar

That's a cool looking flashlight rat. Never even knew something like that existed from Surefire and I've been around CPF for some years now logging in often. I always thought the Chinese maybe Fenix or jetbeam were among the first to use that tube look that used to be very popular with Chinese manufacturers some years ago. 
Guess Surefire beat them to it years ago.


----------



## cubebike

The Surefire 3DL battery arrangement is special too. The negative end towards the LE and positive end to the tail cap


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> 3DL :wave:



Hey Brain you have one also very nice still new in bag :thumbsup: 
Hey James I think we now know who got your new in bag 


Mine also came new in the bag but I cannot help myself I need to feel them in the hand so always open my lights.





LightJaguar said:


> That's a cool looking flashlight rat. Never even knew something like that existed from Surefire and I've been around CPF for some years now logging in often. I always thought the Chinese maybe Fenix or jetbeam were among the first to use that tube look that used to be very popular with Chinese manufacturers some years ago.
> Guess Surefire beat them to it years ago.



It's weird how you do not see many of these on CPF but there are a few out there I am sure.
Looks like the other manufacturers got the idea from Surefire again hey.




cubebike said:


> The Surefire 3DL battery arrangement is special too. The negative end towards the LE and positive end to the tail cap



I just tried it you are spot on its the other way around I would say you also have one right ? I just put the first battery ever in this light not bad for a 15yr old light.


:wave:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Hey Brain you have one also very nice still new in bag :thumbsup:
> Hey James I think we now know who got your new in bag
> 
> 
> Mine also came new in the bag but I cannot help myself I need to feel them in the hand so always open my lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird how you do not see many of these on CPF but there are a few out there I am sure.
> Looks like the other manufacturers got the idea from Surefire again hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried it you are spot on its the other way around I would say you also have one right ? I just put the first battery ever in this light not bad for a 15yr old light.
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hey Rat, 3DL when I started to just think fun, know that you also like it very much, only to find that in 3DL of SureFire IR light model is a classic representative of 3DL is worthy of collection.


----------



## cubebike

Brian, 
You really need to open all your NISB ( new in sealed bag) surefire to appreciate them. I could not resist to check out NIB surefire!


----------



## cubebike

The infrared red is kinda of fun. I have Sony camcorder and have low lux ( night mode) operations. 
With the use o 3DL with the camcorder, I can visually see the the 3DL spill and throw !


----------



## bound

cubebike said:


> Brian,
> You really need to open all your NISB ( new in sealed bag) surefire to appreciate them. I could not resist to check out NIB surefire!


Ha ha ha, I'm D2 - BK still lay there, haven't open it.


----------



## bound

SW02-BK











Left：SW02-HA
Right：SW02-BK


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice bound.
Is there any way to verify authenticity? I know there are fakes circulating. And the HA could have been done by someone.

Here is my Red L6 i recently got off curse.


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice bound.
> Is there any way to verify authenticity? I know there are fakes circulating. And the HA could have been done by someone.
> 
> Here is my Red L6 i recently got off curse.


Hello James,
SW02-BK from NVL flashlight, so I'm sure it is true. It from SureFire, it from the NVL flashlight,it from Mr. Curse.

Congratulations you get this RED L6, it is very beautiful.


----------



## Rat

Bound not sure if its only me but my PC blocks your images it does not like your hosting site (address has been blocked)
If the SW02 is from Curse its the real deal :thumbsup:

Nice L6 James. Has the bezel or body got any differant markings on it other than the red led ?

cheers


----------



## bound

SW02-BK With NVL(Head:4.5 inch) From Sir Curse


----------



## Meganoggin

NVL..... Wow!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LightJunk

My 3DL still NIP.






Surefire Defenders


----------



## jamesmtl514

So Nice LJ! ! !


----------



## bound

So Nice LJ！!!+1:buddies:


----------



## Rat

LightJunk said:


> My 3DL still NIP.
> Surefire Defenders



3DL's are popping out of the wood work now. You guys have me thinking I should have kept mine in the bag Nah!
Nice D’s you do not see many of those around these days.
Thanks for sharing LJ






bound said:


> SW02-BK With NVL(Head:4.5 inch) From Sir Curse





Thanks for sending me your photo’s Bound I am not sure why my PC is blocking your photo host site. *ESET Smart Security* is blocking it.
That NVL has a massive head the more you look at it the more you realize how unusual it really is. It sure does belong in this thread. I remember back the day Curse posted it for sale you had a very lucky day that day very nice light.
I also prefer the beast with no rubber it looks much better without the rubber "training wheel" on the bezel. I removed the rubbers from my beast 2 it looks so much better. It is not as easy to remove like the beast 1. 


keep them coming guys
:wave:


----------



## bound

Hi Rat, I hope you like NVL! 
It's red led, I test in the field, 150 meters irradiation is still very bright！


----------



## bound

Thanks for sending me your photo’s Bound I am not sure why my PC is blocking your photo host site. *ESET Smart Security* is blocking it.
That NVL has a massive head the more you look at it the more you realize how unusual it really is. It sure does belong in this thread. I remember back the day Curse posted it for sale you had a very lucky day that day very nice light.
I also prefer the beast with no rubber it looks much better without the rubber "training wheel" on the bezel. I removed the rubbers from my beast 2 it looks so much better. It is not as easy to remove like the beast 1. 


keep them coming guys
:wave:[/QUOTE]

Hello Rat,
I have to change the image link, you can try to be able to see them. 
Thanks for your appreciation.
:wave:Cheers
Brian


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> Hello Rat,
> I have to change the image link, you can try to be able to see them.
> Thanks for your appreciation.
> :wave:Cheers
> Brian



Yes I can see the amazing NVL & Beast now thank you.


----------



## Meganoggin

Anyone else got one of these? Yes, they are bullet holes!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Not yet, I'll take it though. Haha.

What's the story behind it?


----------



## Tana

jamesmtl514 said:


> Not yet, I'll take it though. Haha.
> 
> What's the story behind it?



Someone tried to snatch a "freebie" from Surefire's stand ???


----------



## Meganoggin

Mrs Noggin and myself were invited to the opening of the Las Vegas Surefire Institute. It was an amazing day and we got to do some shooting including the T shirts. I got to shoot a taxi as well, but that's a story for another day. It is an amazing facility and I highly recommend anyone to check them out.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Mods can we please have this thread cleaned up a bit, the last few posts don't add anything to this awesome thread.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> Mods can we please have this thread cleaned up a bit, the last few posts don't add anything to this awesome thread.
> 
> Much appreciated!


)
+1 lets cut it back to #594


----------



## Mags

jamesmtl514 said:


> Mods can we please have this thread cleaned up a bit, the last few posts don't add anything to this awesome thread.
> 
> Much appreciated!



I hope you don't delete this one.


----------



## Rat

Mags said:


> I hope you don't delete this one.



A2 BLK A14699
You owe me big time for that. 
This light has a story behind it I will PM you.






:wave:

Edit: Mags your PM's are full


----------



## Mags

Shes a Beaut! I need more black surefire!


----------



## Norm

jamesmtl514 said:


> Mods can we please have this thread cleaned up a bit, the last few posts don't add anything to this awesome thread.
> 
> Much appreciated!



Off Topic posts moved to What light is this?.

Norm

PS in future do not rely on a Staff member seeing your request, report the post and with your request.


----------



## Mags

Deleted, double post


----------



## Mags

Rat said:


> A2 BLK A14699
> You owe me big time for that.
> This light has a story behind it I will PM you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Edit: Mags your PM's are full



Cleared :wave:


----------



## Rat

Norm said:


> Off Topic posts moved to What light is this?.
> 
> Norm
> 
> PS in future do not rely on a Staff member seeing your request, report the post and with your request.



Thanks Norm note taken



Mags PM sent :buddies:


----------



## Rat

I know I have said it a 1000 times before but I so just love* NEW IN BOX* *OLD STOCK* it just makes me so happy every time I score one.

Guess what ? I just scored one :rock:






Check out the old school clip a little hard to see. The Knurling on this light is crazy I am sure I could grind my way out of jail.





:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Incredibly nice!


----------



## Mags

A few twists and turns and it would surely shred the packaging to bits hehe


----------



## 880arm

Awesome old D2. Rat your acquisitions always amaze me.


----------



## Rat

880arm said:


> Awesome old D2. Rat your acquisitions always amaze me.



Thanks 880arm but you have one of the best collections I have seen just love all your D's
This one is very similar to your A03912 but it has the round bezel.
EditM coming soon on photo's




Thanks guys I am over the moon with this one I have been after one for as long as I can remember.
Not sure I would call it a D2. I know it has D2 on the box but I always thought these early Cross-hair ones are just called DEFENDER  Maybe you can help here 880arm

So here is the business side 





:wave:


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> Thanks 880arm but you have one of the best collections I have seen just love all your D's
> This one is very similar to your A03912 but it has the round bezel.
> EditM coming soon on photo's



It is very similar. I know they say you can't tell anything by the serial numbers but they are very close to each other. I wonder if ours are examples from immediately before and after when they changed the bezel and clip. And thank you for the compliment and any advice you can share! :bow:



Rat said:


> Thanks guys I am over the moon with this one I have been after one for as long as I can remember.
> Not sure I would call it a D2. I know it has D2 on the box but I always thought these early Cross-hair ones are just called DEFENDER  Maybe you can help here 880arm
> 
> :wave:



I don't know enough about the early history to say anything for sure but I wonder if it's similar to how the old C2's were marked only as "Centurion" without the C2.

The D-series lights seemed to go through quite a few changes in their relatively short production span, particularly with regard to naming. Of the ones in my collection I have one marked with the name only ("Defender" same as yours), one marked with the model only (D3), and two marked with the name and model ("D2 Defender" and "D3 Defender). Throw in some of the earliest versions which were marked "Guardian" along with at least two different bezels and two styles of clips there are a whole lot of variations out there for a light that was only produced for a few years!


----------



## Monocrom

Rat said:


> I know I have said it a 1000 times before but I so just love* NEW IN BOX* *OLD STOCK* it just makes me so happy every time I score one.
> 
> Guess what ? I just scored one :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the old school clip a little hard to see. The Knurling on this light is crazy I am sure I could grind my way out of jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:



Your's definitely looks nicer than mine. (Even if I had the box for it.)


----------



## bound

UA2--->OPTIMUS


----------



## jamesmtl514

That's really cool!


----------



## tobrien

jamesmtl514 said:


> That's really cool!



agreed. that's amazing!


----------



## Eric242

Beeeeping hell, an actual UA2! It´s really too bad they didn´t release this light. I really loved the look of it from the first time Isaw it back then.
Congratulations Brian on scoring this one :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> UA2--->OPTIMUS



WOW that's the first one I have seen a member own 
Love the serial number as well A00007 :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing

:wave:


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> That's really cool!





tobrien said:


> agreed. that's amazing!





Eric242 said:


> Beeeeping hell, an actual UA2! It´s really too bad they didn´t release this light. I really loved the look of it from the first time Isaw it back then.
> Congratulations Brian on scoring this one :thumbsup:
> 
> Eric





Rat said:


> WOW that's the first one I have seen a member own
> Love the serial number as well A00007 :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> :wave:



Thanks.

Hope can bring more fun.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## LightJunk

Nice D2 Rat. bound, cool light!

The Hurricane 12B.

Manual.











The insides.






Batteries arrangement.






Not lit.






When lit. Very nice for a night light to drain the residue voltage left in the batteries.


----------



## Rat

LightJunk said:


> Nice D2 Rat. bound, cool light!
> 
> The Hurricane 12B.



I like your timing LJ
I just purchased a M6 that came with one of these I did not even think about it as I was more into the M6. But now looking at your pictures I am stating to like it.

thanks for sharing


:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice LJ, the hurricane lamp has been in my list for a long time. I just can't spend the fortune people are asking for them lately. 
There was a time that you could barely give one away.


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> I know I have said it a 1000 times before but I so just love* NEW IN BOX* *OLD STOCK* it just makes me so happy every time I score one.
> 
> Guess what ? I just scored one :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the old school clip a little hard to see. The Knurling on this light is crazy I am sure I could grind my way out of jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:





Rat said:


> Thanks 880arm but you have one of the best collections I have seen just love all your D's
> This one is very similar to your A03912 but it has the round bezel.
> EditM coming soon on photo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys I am over the moon with this one I have been after one for as long as I can remember.
> Not sure I would call it a D2. I know it has D2 on the box but I always thought these early Cross-hair ones are just called DEFENDER  Maybe you can help here 880arm
> 
> So here is the business side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Rare and beautiful！！


----------



## bound

LightJunk said:


> Nice D2 Rat. bound, cool light!
> 
> The Hurricane 12B.
> When lit. Very nice for a night light to drain the residue voltage left in the batteries.



Your 12B is very nice！
Congratulations and appreciation

Cheers


----------



## jh333233

U24P:devil:


----------



## Solscud007

And now, for something a little different.

My one of a kind Porcupine Kroma . . . Xrayed!!!! Unfortunately the scan is low res. Did not know that when my friend scanned it.


----------



## jamesmtl514

That's super cool, the HF one also.
Thanks!


----------



## JCD

Does a "2-flats" 6P count as rare or unusual?













I had never seen a 6P like this before, so I snatched it up when the opportunity presented itself. It reminds me of a D2. I have no idea how rare it is. Judging from the Lexan hex bezel and the lock-out tailcap with two witness marks, it looks like it is a very early post-round body 6P. The body has two flats, and each flat has an oval milled into it, with "Surefire 6P" without patent numbers etched within the ovals. The ovals, as well as the logo, are longer on the 2-flats version than on the current version.

Does anyone else have one?

Edit: Here is a picture (second pic in linked post) of one in part one of this very thread. Are there any others?


----------



## el_Pablo

Some new members in the collection :


----------



## Rat

JCD said:


> Does a "2-flats" 6P count as rare or unusual?
> 
> I had never seen a 6P like this before, so I snatched it up when the opportunity presented itself. It reminds me of a D2. I have no idea how rare it is. Judging from the Lexan hex bezel and the lock-out tailcap with two witness marks, it looks like it is a very early post-round body 6P. The body has two flats, and each flat has an oval milled into it, with "Surefire 6P" without patent numbers etched within the ovals. The ovals, as well as the logo, is longer on the 2-flats version than on the current version.
> 
> Does anyone else have one?
> 
> Edit: Here is a picture (second pic in linked post) of one in part one of this very thread. Are there any others?




Hi JCD
Looks like a very nice 6P good score I like it. I would say an early version 6P in that condition is hard to find these days so I would call it a rare find . I have come across one awhile ago but it was beaten up so I was not interested in it as I only collect mint or very good condition lights. 

Yours looks like it's in good shape :naughty: 



:wave:




el_Pablo said:


> Some new members in the collection :



You have some cool new members. I really like that E1e at the front :naughty:

:wave:


----------



## JCD

Rat said:


> Hi JCD
> Looks like a very nice 6P good score I like it. I would say an early version 6P in that condition is hard to find these days so I would call it a rare find . I have come across one awhile ago but it was beaten up so I was not interested in it as I only collect mint or very good condition lights.
> 
> Yours looks like it's in good shape :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:



Thanks. I have a soft spot for the 6P, since my first Surefire was a 6R (used without extender). Right now, I have at least one nice, though not mint, example of each of four distinct bodies (not counting different tailcaps, bezels, finishes, or logos) that Surefire have used on the 6P over the years.


----------



## el_Pablo

Rat said:


> You have some cool new members. I really like that E1e at the front :naughty:
> 
> :wave:



Thanks, she is getting ready for a long travel!


----------



## mckeand13

jamesmtl514 said:


> You know i wouldn't be able to post that photo without your help Ben!
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> This is for Shyan.



Could you describe what parts make up this light or what it is?


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> . . . I know it has D2 on the box but I always thought these early Cross-hair ones are just called DEFENDER  Maybe you can help here 880arm . . .



Rat, I have been doing some research and I would say you were on the right track. I found the following from SureFire while doing some research . . .

_



*D2 Defender™* and the *D3 Guardian™* are common sense evolutions of our classic 6P and 9P, these tools take personal defense lights to the next level. They feature a stainless steel pocket clip and lock out tailcap which disables the light from activating during transport, storage and operations, all integrated seamlessly into an attractive new body style.

Click to expand...


_It looks like the sequence went something like this . . .

1) Both lights were introduced and were sold marked with their Defender and Guardian names
2) The D3 was renamed as Defender, requiring a change to the markings to include the model (D2 Defender, D3 Defender)
3) The product name, Defender, was dropped from the product markings leaving only the model, as on the P and Z series lights.

I'm still trying to nail down the approximate dates of these changes as well as the reason for the D3 losing its Guardian name. I'm particularly curious as to whether or not this was done to free up the name for use on the M6, then referred to as Magnum, or if there was another reason.

If anyone is interested, the web archives at the Internet WayBack Machine are an awesome resource for finding past information. I have been looking at some of these so long my eyes are getting crossed! :huh:


----------



## jamesmtl514

It's part early E1-HA
And part prototype 2 cell turbohead


----------



## LightJunk

My recent acquisition. The M6 Magnum*t*light. Bold letter _*SURE+FIRE.*_ Serial no: A00093.Just beautiful.



























Side by side to another cool M6.












Enjoy.
LJ


----------



## Meganoggin

Congratulations LightJunk, that is really nice, and rare!


----------



## 880arm

Very nice M6. That was a great find!


----------



## tobrien

880arm said:


> Very nice M6. That was a great find!



agreed, it looks great!


----------



## Rat

LightJunk said:


> My recent acquisition. The M6 Magnum*t*light. Bold letter _*SURE+FIRE.*_ Serial no: A00093.Just beautiful.
> Enjoy.
> LJ



Congratulations LJ you now have the complete set of M6 spelling errors. The new one looks mighty fine :thumbsup:
One day I hope to find myself a set. One thing I have found with collecting Surefire lights is one needs to be very patient.

:wave:


----------



## Rat

880arm said:


> Rat, I have been doing some research and I would say you were on the right track. I found the following from SureFire while doing some research . . .
> 
> It looks like the sequence went something like this . . .
> 
> 1) Both lights were introduced and were sold marked with their Defender and Guardian names
> 2) The D3 was renamed as Defender, requiring a change to the markings to include the model (D2 Defender, D3 Defender)
> 3) The product name, Defender, was dropped from the product markings leaving only the model, as on the P and Z series lights.
> 
> I'm still trying to nail down the approximate dates of these changes as well as the reason for the D3 losing its Guardian name. I'm particularly curious as to whether or not this was done to free up the name for use on the M6, then referred to as Magnum, or if there was another reason.
> 
> If anyone is interested, the web archives at the Internet WayBack Machine are an awesome resource for finding past information. I have been looking at some of these so long my eyes are getting crossed! :huh:





Thanks for all that info I will be spending sometime on that website I am sure :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Super nice find. Congrats bud!


----------



## LightJunk

Meganoggin said:


> Congratulations LightJunk, that is really nice, and rare!





880arm said:


> Very nice M6. That was a great find!





tobrien said:


> agreed, it looks great!





Rat said:


> Congratulations LJ you now have the complete set of M6 spelling errors. The new one looks mighty fine :thumbsup:
> One day I hope to find myself a set. One thing I have found with collecting Surefire lights is one needs to be very patient.
> 
> :wave:





jamesmtl514 said:


> Super nice find. Congrats bud!



Thanks Guys. My search for M6s' is finally over


----------



## JCD

JCD said:


> Does a "2-flats" 6P count as rare or unusual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never seen a 6P like this before, so I snatched it up when the opportunity presented itself. It reminds me of a D2. I have no idea how rare it is. Judging from the Lexan hex bezel and the lock-out tailcap with two witness marks, it looks like it is a very early post-round body 6P. The body has two flats, and each flat has an oval milled into it, with "Surefire 6P" without patent numbers etched within the ovals. The ovals, as well as the logo, are longer on the 2-flats version than on the current version.



WooHoo! The "2-flats" 6P got a matching big brother in the mail today! It looks to be slightly newer, with a single witness mark on the tailcap and a "Hot Surface" bezel. The logo is a little different, also. The 9P has a patent number, and the side with the serial number has Surefire starting from the tailcap end. Interestingly, the blister pack was molded for a light with a clip. Oddly, the packaging contained a user manual for a C2. I wonder if that was a mistake made by Surefire or if the previous owner will one day wonder why his C2 has a 9P manual.


----------



## Rat

JCD said:


> WooHoo! The "2-flats" 6P got a matching big brother in the mail today! It looks to be slightly newer, with a single witness mark on the tailcap and a "Hot Surface" bezel. The logo is a little different, also. The 9P has a patent number, and the side with the serial number has Surefire starting from the tailcap end. Interestingly, the blister pack was molded for a light with a clip. Oddly, the packaging contained a user manual for a C2. I wonder if that was a mistake made by Surefire or if the previous owner will one day wonder why his C2 has a 9P manual.



Good score JCD  Glad it went to a CPF member and a collector who already had the 6P flat sided light. Great price as well you cannot go wrong for $65 :thumbsup: 

cheers


----------



## jamie.91

Another great thread, I'm slowly becoming a surefire addict 😝


----------



## bound

C2-HA
No patent number version

















Thanks


----------



## bound

KL3-BK





KL3-HA


----------



## jamie.91

New acquisitions

L60 and SW02


----------



## cland72

jamie.91 said:


> New acquisitions
> 
> LU60 and SW02
> 
> http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/...3-9F37-D2F83CF59921-1198-000000F70255182F.jpg
> 
> http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/...9-A794-2B7520C632F2-1198-000000F6F4B77F6E.jpg
> 
> http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/...8-B15E-8A38DE6EECE1-1198-000000F6EE4BB4AB.jpg
> 
> http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/...2-B35F-390B8DF90F60-1198-000000F6E6C01A88.jpg



Is that a zerores shorty? I wonder if you could run 2x123 in that configuration?


----------



## jamie.91

Nope, 17500 only I'm aftaid


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> C2-HA
> No patent number version
> 
> Thanks



Very nice find Brain very early C2 as it's got the old clip congratulations . Has the bezel got the plastic bezel ring ? How about the tailcap has it got www.surefire ?

thanks


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Very nice find Brain very early C2 as it's got the old clip congratulations . Has the bezel got the plastic bezel ring ? How about the tailcap has it got www.surefire ?
> 
> thanks



Hello Rat,
Look at its head photos, pressure ring. Tail label: www.surefire.com SUREFIRE USA.


----------



## bound

My LEGO!:nana:


----------



## jamie.91

Nice lights bound! 

What adaptor do you use to fit a kroma head to a 1" body to make that shortie? It's awesome ?


----------



## bound

jamie.91 said:


> Nice lights bound!
> 
> What adaptor do you use to fit a kroma head to a 1" body to make that shortie? It's awesome ?



Hello Jamie, this is 1X123A adapter tube picture, it is my friend own production. Great accessories!


----------



## jamie.91

If he made it himself he has skills !


----------



## cland72

bound said:


> My LEGO!:nana:
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3780/9180841162_ae28baf069_o.jpg



what is the name/model of this turbohead?


----------



## el_Pablo

KT1 or KT2 in Nat HA (bulb voltage is the only difference between them)


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> Hello Rat,
> Look at its head photos, pressure ring. Tail label: www.surefire.com SUREFIRE USA.



Thanks Brian. Those lego's are so funny.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

What about this one guys I have this NIB early SF light coming down my way its in the mail as we speak. *But not all is what it seems.* You are thinking so what its just a NIB 6P right :naughty:

What is in the box is one of the best scores I have had this year I cannot wait to get it :thumbsup:






I will post some pic's when I have it.

:wave:


----------



## cland72

el_Pablo said:


> KT1 or KT2 in Nat HA (bulb voltage is the only difference between them)



Thanks!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Will....don't keep us hanging here...
I call, the waterproof version of the surefire 6


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> Will....don't keep us hanging here...
> I call, the waterproof version of the surefire 6




Ok here is a clue the label on the end of the box.






LOL I bet you never seen that coming :devil:


:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

:O...........
I can't wait for you to have it in hand and spoil us with pictures


----------



## bound

jamie.91 said:


> If he made it himself he has skills !


Hi Jamie,
I believe that is his design and production, is very nice items!
Brian


----------



## bound

el_Pablo said:


> KT1 or KT2 in Nat HA (bulb voltage is the only difference between them)


Hi el_Pablo,It is KT1-HA.


cland72 said:


> what is the name/model of this turbohead?


Hi cland72,thanks！
Brian


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Ok here is a clue the label on the end of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I bet you never seen that coming :devil:
> 
> 
> :wave:



Hi Rat & James,
C2-HA DL123A,it's very nice!!!
Great!
Rat,I guess, you are probably doing is working SUREFIRE museum? ? ? LOL:devil:
Brian


----------



## 880arm

jamesmtl514 said:


> Will....don't keep us hanging here...
> I call, the waterproof version of the surefire 6



It's funny, that was my first guess as well. I can't ever remember seeing a 6PN photographed NIB before.



Rat said:


> Ok here is a clue the label on the end of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I bet you never seen that coming :devil:
> 
> 
> :wave:



Awesome. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jamie.91

Sorry to interrupt guys but I have a question and if you guys can't help nobody can .... 

Off topic comments removed...Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Jami.91, please start your own thread with this question. Use the General Flashlights Discussion forum. 

Bill


----------



## jamesmtl514

Bump a great thread


----------



## LightJunk

Rare prototype invictus. Serial number X00100


----------



## 880arm

LightJunk said:


> Rare prototype invictus. Serial number X00100



Very nice


----------



## jamesmtl514

Super nIce invictus! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ethen

[/IMG]


----------



## Rat

First up thanks for cleaning this thread up Bill
Hey guys lets try to keep this thread on topic *Rare/Unusual SureFires* not lego's or common stuff there are other threads for them.




LightJunk said:


> Rare prototype invictus. Serial number X00100



So sweet Lightjunk love it X00100









JCD said:


> WooHoo! The "2-flats" 6P got a matching big brother in the mail today! It looks to be slightly newer, with a single witness mark on the tailcap and a "Hot Surface" bezel. The logo is a little different, also. The 9P has a patent number, and the side with the serial number has Surefire starting from the tailcap end. Interestingly, the blister pack was molded for a light with a clip. Oddly, the packaging contained a user manual for a C2. I wonder if that was a mistake made by Surefire or if the previous owner will one day wonder why his C2 has a 9P manual.



JCD I just got 2x flat sided 9P's in the mail today. Mine come in the old boxes. One has no patent number with a serial number A001184 and old lexan bezel which I feel is correct for this light. The other has a patent number and the serial number of that light is B79205 this one has a lexan bezel with no HOT logo on it. I was wondering what the serial number of your 9P is I can see B7#### ? I am just wondering if that bezel should be on this light as it was opened and yours looks like it was sealed.

thanks for any help.

:wave:

EDIT: I am now looking for an old school flat sided 6P :naughty:


----------



## tobrien

i've never had a 2-flats 9 or 6P but they _appear_ as though the flat sides with the logos, etc, go deeper than current day models?


----------



## Onan99

A common Gen2 6P is rare but a *Gen1* E1e-BK (3 flat version) is not. Who set the standard?


----------



## Rat

tobrien said:


> i've never had a 2-flats 9 or 6P but they _appear_ as though the flat sides with the logos, etc, go deeper than current day models?



Hi tobrien
I will take a closer picture for you when I have time. The side machining is very different. They have been machined flat and then a similar Gove has been cut into the flat area.

I have been looking for a Gen2 6P & 9P with no patent numbers for over 3yrs. I only just found a seller that had two Gen-2 9P’s by luck and one had no patent number the hunt for the 6P continues. 
The good thing is I got my Gen2 9P’s cheap $100ea and I think JCD did also. 

I normally do not talk about lights I am looking for because it makes other collectors more aware but I am starting to give up on the Gen2- 6P with no patent number because it’s so hard to find.



Onan99 said:


> A common Gen2 6P is rare but a *Gen1* E1e-BK (3 flat version) is not. Who set the standard?


 
Ok Maybe I was a little harsh with my comments on post #672 about the E1e’s and I am sorry if that influenced the moderator to delete the post. Maybe the moderator missed that there was BLK gen 1 E1e in the image. 
Just because I have been offered the gen 1 E1e (flat side version) on quite a few occasions does not mean it’s not rare.

But I am still going to call you out Onan99 how can a Gen2 6P (non-patent number) be common when I have been looking for one for so long? I have found most of the lights I have been looking for over the past three years but never this one.

We are all good friends on CPF I like to think and I also think you are one of us hiding behind the troll’s name of Onan99 

So who are you Onan99 ? :thinking: It’s time to show you’re real self :thumbsup:

Plus it’s killing me how you had that image of the C2.



EDIT: Here you go tobrien


----------



## tobrien

Rat said:


> Hi tobrien
> I will take a closer picture for you when I have time. The side machining is very different. They have been machined flat and then a similar Gove has been cut into the flat area.
> 
> I have been looking for a Gen2 6P & 9P with no patent numbers for over 3yrs. I only just found a seller that had two Gen-2 9P’s by luck and one had no patent number the hunt for the 6P continues.
> The good thing is I got my Gen2 9P’s cheap $100ea and I think JCD did also.
> 
> [FONT=&]I normally do not talk about lights I am looking for because it makes other collectors more aware but I am starting to give up on the Gen2- 6P with no patent number because it’s so hard to find[/FONT].
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here you go tobrien



ahhh thank you! That image is really cool how they used to design them. I'm assuming the _old_ design was much easier to grip having those deep(er) valleys/recessed spots in the old design. 

Thanks for the information Rat! you really know your stuff, buddy!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Rat said:


> Ok Maybe I was a little harsh with my comments on post #672 about the E1e’s and I am sorry if that influenced the moderator to delete the post. Maybe the moderator missed that there was BLK gen 1 E1e in the image.
> Just because I have been offered the gen 1 E1e (flat side version) on quite a few occasions does not mean it’s not rare.



Gee whiz Rat, I thought you were the expert here, so I went and removed the E1e's. :devil: I'll bring that post back to life.

Bill


----------



## Rat

tobrien said:


> ahhh thank you! That image is really cool how they used to design them. I'm assuming the _old_ design was much easier to grip having those deep(er) valleys/recessed spots in the old design.
> 
> Thanks for the information Rat! you really know your stuff, buddy!



Yes they are much better to grip than the newer ones that's for sure. Not that mine will see any use.

I am now expert that's for sure just a Surefire fanatic that is still learning. 
Some of the knowledge of the guys on here is amazing. Just wish some of the long time members would pop back in here a bit more as I like ready there comments.



Bullzeyebill said:


> Gee whiz Rat, I thought you were the expert here, so I went and removed the E1e's. :devil: I'll bring that post back to life.
> 
> Bill



My bad 



:wave:


----------



## Blackbird13

Hi fellow flashlight enthusiast , I'm still learning all the ways to work the forum . I do believe I'm in the right thread . What I was wondering is if any one has seen any the beast II with low s/n or with high ones. I would love to share mine I just need help learning how to put them on the forum there all in a sf display case with every catalog as well . Looking forward to thanks


----------



## Rat

Blackbird13 said:


> Hi fellow flashlight enthusiast , I'm still learning all the ways to work the forum . I do believe I'm in the right thread . What I was wondering is if any one has seen any the beast II with low s/n or with high ones. I would love to share mine I just need help learning how to put them on the forum there all in a sf display case with every catalog as well . Looking forward to thanks



Hi Black and welcome.
Looking forward to seeing your collection this thread will help you with getting some pictures up for us all to see http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?327532-Posting-photos

As far as the Beast II goes not sure how many members there are with them I know *Glowmo *has one but I am sure there are more. 

My serial number is A0257 its my favorite hunk of alloy which lives up to its name. I am sure you have seen it as I have posted it in the Beast thread. Also my Beast 1 or the Beast, Limited Edition is number 95/100.

So lets see those pic's :thumbsup:

This is my Beast II the complete case. I really like the look of the beast without all the rubber I will take a picture of it when I can.







:wave:


----------



## Blackbird13

Very nice , I have been a huge fan of sf for many years . I bought my first when I was maybe around 2000 . I knew then they were special and still think so today.i can't believe all these years and until recent never knew of this site. I even kept all my old catalogs, luckily the wife hasn't thrown them out , which sometimes happens in life. I will get the pics up soon , I'm trying to really "spiff " up the old sf case with led light strips ,they fit perfect in the corners . I just can't decide wether to use the white or red or a combination of the two . I have only two rare / unusual but I think you and some of the guys are really going to like


----------



## jamesmtl514

I'm happy you finally found us and joined. Welcome to the club!


----------



## tobrien

is an X##### body indicative of internal Surefire experimental stuff?

I got an LX2 body with X00555 on it lol and when I noticed it wasn't an "A#####" or "B#####" I thought it was rare-ish. anyone care to inform?


----------



## archimedes

tobrien said:


> is an X##### body indicative of internal Surefire experimental stuff?
> 
> I got an LX2 body with X00555 on it lol and when I noticed it wasn't an "A#####" or "B#####" I thought it was rare-ish. anyone care to inform?



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rial-numbers&p=3800558&viewfull=1#post3800558

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?238089-Surefire-LX2-Serial-Number-Registry

*Jackpot ! *


----------



## tjswarbrick

Not sure how rare or unusual it is, but I thought it unusual to find this round-head 6P marked as an "LED" at the local electronics emporium 2 years ago.







It's an LED now! Though I did replace the copper triple with one of NB's 3-mode 3A neutral XM-L's.


----------



## Blackbird13

I think those are prototypes very cool!


----------



## Blackbird13

I was referring to the light with s/n starting with x's


----------



## jamesmtl514

My surefire prototypes don't even have etching at all.
They are blank.

I would like confirmation that surefire uses X to designate prototype status (maybe more recently? )


----------



## LightJunk

jamesmtl514,

I e-mailed Surefire regarding my *X* serial number Invictus. The Surefire Tech Support replied that *X* signifies a prototype and it should have not been sold. Now I'm confused as there are some *X* serial number lights out there.

My *X* LX2.


----------



## LightJunk

deleted.


----------



## Rat

LightJunk said:


> jamesmtl514,
> 
> I e-mailed Surefire regarding my *X* serial number Invictus. The Surefire Tech Support replied that *X* signifies a prototype and it should have not been sold. Now I'm confused as there are some *X* serial number lights out there.
> My *X* LX2.



That's pretty much what size-15 said in his post *"X* signifies prototypes" Maybe they just made a mistake with a run of LX2's before fixing the mistake  


I do not have any *X* serial numbers I have a *M *?


I just scored this cool Green 3P NIB. Does anybody know the logo ? Could it be a company logo ?












[FONT=&quot]If anybody has a red or Blue or any other logo 3P’s to sell please let me know [/FONT]:naughty:

:wave:


----------



## jamie.91

AWESOME 3P

Where do you guys find these lights? Who owns them in the first place and why aren't they on CPF?


----------



## LightJunk

Nice score Rat. I used to have the red 3P but it's gone now. Sold it off.


----------



## CMAG

jamie.91 said:


> AWESOME 3P
> 
> Where do you guys find these lights? Who owns them in the first place and why aren't they on CPF?


Flea Bay


----------



## jamie.91

CMAG said:


> Flea Bay



I search eBay frequently but I never find much 

What keywords are you searching for?

I want a 3P soooo bad


----------



## London Lad

Rat said:


> snip
> 
> Does anybody know the logo ? Could it be a company logo ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## CMAG

James and Rat have them all


----------



## jamie.91

CMAG said:


> James and Rat have them all



Hahah it looks that way


----------



## Eric242

LightJunk said:


> I e-mailed Surefire regarding my *X* serial number Invictus. The Surefire Tech Support replied that *X* signifies a prototype and it should have not been sold. Now I'm confused as there are some *X* serial number lights out there.


Not that I´d doubt your or surefire´s word, but how does the numbering for the prototypes work? I mean your LX2 is X02294. More than 2000 prototypes? And obviously the prototypes come before the production models.

Eric


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks for looking that up LJ!! I re-read my post, it sounded accusatory, I typed it on my phone, please forgive me if you read it that way.
With SF things get confusing very quickly. 

Very nice Green 3P Will.


And I don't have ALL the 3P, only about ~4-5


----------



## Rat

jamie.91 said:


> AWESOME 3P
> 
> Where do you guys find these lights? Who owns them in the first place and why aren't they on CPF?



You just got to get out there meet people, talk, trade, buy & sell it all just comes together over time theirs is no real trick. I am always to slow for MP. But I never stop looking.





CMAG said:


> Flea Bay



Waste of time for rare stuff if you ask me. Because when it does come up it ends up way overpriced.




LightJunk said:


> Nice score Rat. I used to have the red 3P but it's gone now. Sold it off.



I would kill for a red one 




CMAG said:


> James and Rat have them all



Trust me there are Surefire collectors on here "CPF" that make my collection look tiny. We call them the sleepers and there is a lot of them and man its good to know a few :naughty:






London Lad said:


>



Graham you are the Man spot on son thanks. Looks like green was there colour as well. Surefire did this a lot with companies in the early days no so much these days.

So I now have a new name for it. 

*Swarovski optik 3P special edition*

Man that just doubled in price :naughty:




jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice Green 3P Will.
> And I don't have ALL the 3P, only about ~4-5




Thanks James I will look into those trades when I have some spare time.

:wave:


----------



## tobrien

archimedes said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rial-numbers&p=3800558&viewfull=1#post3800558
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?238089-Surefire-LX2-Serial-Number-Registry
> 
> *Jackpot ! *


thanks!


LightJunk said:


> jamesmtl514,
> 
> I e-mailed Surefire regarding my *X* serial number Invictus. The Surefire Tech Support replied that *X* signifies a prototype and it should have not been sold. Now I'm confused as there are some *X* serial number lights out there.
> 
> My *X* LX2.



hmmmmmmm, i wonder then if it applies to my X LX2 as well


----------



## archimedes

tobrien said:


> thanks!
> 
> hmmmmmmm, i wonder then if it applies to my X LX2 as well



Thanks for adding the links here ... was going to try to find these again


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> ....Graham you are the Man spot on son thanks. Looks like green was there colour as well. Surefire did this a lot with companies in the early days no so much these days.
> 
> So I now have a new name for it.
> 
> *Swarovski optik 3P special edition*
> 
> Man that just doubled in price :naughty:
> ....



Might it have originally been available with binoculars ... ? oo:


----------



## bound

6P-PH


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> That's pretty much what size-15 said in his post *"X* signifies prototypes" Maybe they just made a mistake with a run of LX2's before fixing the mistake
> 
> 
> I do not have any *X* serial numbers I have a *M *?
> 
> 
> I just scored this cool Green 3P NIB. Does anybody know the logo ? Could it be a company logo ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody has a red or Blue or any other logo 3P’s to sell please let me know :naughty:
> 
> :wave:



Hi Rat,
Really nice little guy (3P), the same as Jade!
:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## bound

Submarine?











Camera?





X200 prototype! ! !














Ha ha ha
I love it! ! !
:nana:lovecpf


----------



## Xacto

Rat said:


> I just scored this cool Green 3P NIB. Does anybody know the logo ? Could it be a company logo ?




What a beauty ! 

Thanks for sharing!

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Meganoggin

Bound, X200 Prototype :thumbsup: A fantastic find. Congratulations.


----------



## bound

Meganoggin said:


> Bound, X200 Prototype :thumbsup: A fantastic find. Congratulations.



Hi Mefanoggin,
Thank you! 
I think, now more rarely innovative products appeared, many products are subservient to the cost of control.
In order to control costs, many lights have not been producing of innovative products, a pity!!!
Brian


----------



## Solscud007

I messaged PK directly. he said it was one of many Angle light designs. this was one of them. It was part of a system. belt mount, molle mount etc.


----------



## bound

Solscud007 said:


> I messaged PK directly. he said it was one of many Angle light designs. this was one of them. It was part of a system. belt mount, molle mount etc.


Hi Solscud007,
I'm very glad to receive your information!
Thanks！


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


>



Nice. Mine isn't as rare or unusual as your but maybe it will help narrow down the time when they started putting the patent on there . . .


----------



## luisma

I am not one to post my Surefire Collection just because I don’t like to call attention to myself or the flashlights I have acquired over the 7 moths I have been collecting Surefire lights. But this batch of recently received lights I thought would be enjoyed by everyone collectors and enthusiast alike. To me collecting Surefire is a drug and I can’t get enough of it, I am sure there are some here who feel the same way I do. 
Will (Rat) started a great trend, taping the unpacking of new arrivals, I thought it was a great idea so I followed his footsteps in unpacking this set of lights and showing them on video.
Hope you enjoy them. 



http://youtu.be/2Qo6cbb22yU

Luis


----------



## jamie.91

I think you should share some more ! The surefire 6 design is awesome 

I never see nothing like this in the MP, where do you guys find them?


----------



## luisma

Thanks Jamie I might just do that. 

Finding them is the hard part, you really have to dig deep to find some of these gems. 

Luis


----------



## jamesmtl514

Luis quit collecting surefires and get into video production.

Wow Luis! ! ! Not 1, 2 BUT 3! 
DIBS! ! ! Hahaha.

Thank you so much for sharing.
It was a really good video, when the music changed i was expecting something good...you blew me away!


----------



## cubebike

Another amazing video. Very very rare items! 
I am using parcel forward service from US to my place as well. They never packed and consolidated that neat and tidy. I wonder which company could provide such service.


----------



## Darksides

I havent seen that level of Surefire porn since Xrunner.

Holy G--gly - moogly ..... Nice Video Luisma


----------



## el_Pablo

Amazing video! 

You got a lot a nice lights! And they are brand new!
did you find a old gun shop lost in the Everglades with no Internet acces? 
Good find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## 880arm

Absolutely incredible. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> Submarine?
> Camera?
> X200 prototype! ! !
> Ha ha ha
> I love it! ! !
> :nana:lovecpf



Very nice Brain. You keep finding these cool prototype's keep them coming. :thumbsup:




880arm said:


> Nice. Mine isn't as rare or unusual as your but maybe it will help narrow down the time when they started putting the patent on there . . .



That narrows it down to around 165 good to know thanks.




luisma said:


> I am not one to post my Surefire Collection just because I don’t like to call attention to myself or the flashlights I have acquired over the 7 moths I have been collecting Surefire lights. But this batch of recently received lights I thought would be enjoyed by everyone collectors and enthusiast alike. To me collecting Surefire is a drug and I can’t get enough of it, I am sure there are some here who feel the same way I do.
> Will (Rat) started a great trend, taping the unpacking of new arrivals, I thought it was a great idea so I followed his footsteps in unpacking this set of lights and showing them on video.
> Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Luis


 
Hi Luis
Great bunch of lights you are very lucky. I just love those Surefire 6 lights and the two Z6’s are very nice. Great video the music change is perfect. 

I think CPF would not be as interesting as it is if we did not post pictures of our lights. Think of how it would be if nobody posted images of their collection. Surefire freaks (me included) really enjoy looking at other peoples new finds regardless of the rarity. I post images when I can for that very reason. That way all the Surefire fanatics can enjoy them not just me.
I am glad you have posted some of your lights if you have time I am sure many would like to see more.

Thanks for sharing.

:wave:


----------



## tobrien

yeah Luisma that video was great! I had *no* idea the Surefire 6 looked like that. almost reminds me of a Mag in some respects. I didn't realize the lanyard tails were for waterproof lights either, that's ingenious!

if you do a four-flats Surefire lights video, you ought to make the music "Hip To Be Square" by Huey Lewis & The News (get it? lol?)


----------



## Darksides




----------



## cland72

Darksides said:


> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/notheld/Darpa6_zpsc4389a74.jpg



What in the heck is that?


----------



## luisma

I think this one is a rare one, you don't see too many of them around and sealed even less. 
For those who may have never seen one or do not know what it is, the Surefire 3DL is the preceding model to what we know today as the M1 Infrared Flashlight.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice!


----------



## Rat

Darksides said:


>



Very nice I think Brain has one of these Def prototypes. Can you tell us more about it? 
Thanks for sharing.

If you ever think of selling let me know please :devil:

:wave:


----------



## luisma

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks James,

I know you have this thing about M1's hope you found one. I tell you what if I decide to sell it it's yours if you want it. 

Luis


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks Luis! 
I did get a M1 recently. So happy that my millennium lineup is complete.
The 3DL has been a hard one to catch. Congrats again.


----------



## cland72

What are you guys doing with the M1? Modding it? Or just leaving it stock to complete your collection? If I am reading things right, it is an E-series head with a C series tail, right?


----------



## Meganoggin

M1 - not really e series, bit of an oddity really, mine is stock and works great with night vision gear.


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> What are you guys doing with the M1? Modding it? Or just leaving it stock to complete your collection? If I am reading things right, it is an E-series head with a C series tail, right?



I'm planning on getting mine modded by Milkyspit at some point when I can, which is really the only reason I bought it because I don't have NVG stuff lol. It's a cool light and I think is the perfect size and build quality for EDC... but it's infrared of course so you gotta mod it. 

it does have a C-series tail, btw.

of note is that, *as far as I can tell*, the only thing that they _seem_ to have changed on the M1 lights over the years is the number of grip rings. My M1 (A00773) has only four rings and IIRC rat posted a "time-lapse" kind of image earlier (in this thread I think) of how they've changed.


----------



## Tana

Can this be called rare ??? (Two flat E2D, one flat under clip completely blank, other side with too much info squeezed in):









If it's not, then I'll just remove the links...


----------



## archimedes

Tana said:


> Can this be called rare ??? (Two flat E2D, one flat under clip completely blank, other side with too much info squeezed in):
> ....
> If it's not, then I'll just remove the links...



Yes, quite ...


----------



## bound

Darksides said:


>


Hi,
Your DEF3D C00567 is very very nice！
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Blackbird13

My one rare light which I came across just by chance is my holy grail of lights , I had been wanting one for years and years then I found one that I could afford . I couldn't believe it when I saw it the sn it's A0001 and in mint condition not a scratch on it


----------



## Rat

Blackbird13 said:


> My one rare light which I came across just by chance is my holy grail of lights , I had been wanting one for years and years then I found one that I could afford . I couldn't believe it when I saw it the sn it's A0001 and in mint condition not a scratch on it



*OMG* You struck gold what a find number one :thumbsup: 
I think that is every bodies holy grail :devil: You cannot appreciate the BEAST until you have had one in your hands its simply a *BEAST* of a light. The Construction of it, the size of it, the weight of it. Just so much alloy to hold 

thanks for sharing
:wave:


----------



## Blackbird13

Thanks rat , I agree it was incredible . The way I got it was so cool I was just lucky it was and still is unbelievable


----------



## Silgt

Beast S/N A0001...what a find! even Indiana Jones would be proud 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie.91

Any chance of telling the story of how you got it ? sounds interesting


----------



## mckeand13

Blackbird13,

Can you post more pictures of the beast? Put your handle on a piece of paper next to it in one of them. Tell us your story.


----------



## Blackbird13

Thanks to all of yal , for your interesting post and appreciation of such a beautiful light, like I said I had also been waiting for years and I mean years. Iam at the Bristol raceway today and am about to leave I will post more pics. Not sure I understand taking pic of handle on a piece of paper? But I will try . Also will explain the story a Lil later thanks to all fellow flashlight friends


----------



## Blackbird13

mckeand13 said:


> Blackbird13,
> 
> Can you post more pictures of the beast? Put your handle on a piece of paper next to it in one of them. Tell us your story.


----------



## jamie.91

Ooooo more info/pics of the tough book please


----------



## jamesmtl514

Such a nice light! 
I passed on the opportunity to own one a while back... i won't pass up another for a good price.

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## Blackbird13

jamesmtl514 said:


> Such a nice light!
> I passed on the opportunity to own one a while back... i won't pass up another for a good price.
> 
> WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


Hey James thanks bud, they are awesome lights I hope u find u one


----------



## Rat

Rat said:


> I will post some pic's when I have it.
> 
> :wave:



Sorry guys forgot to take these pictures as promised from post #657
This is one nice light Mint NIB old stock just the way I like them. 
I must say a big thanks to the CPF SF collector who sold this to me for an old school price and who wants to stay anonymous :thumbsup:

How about the old box I never knew a C2 came in these old boxes.




















:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

I shed a tear of joy for you. I call dibs on the next one 

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## Eric242

Nice :thumbsup: And next year you´ll buy A02014 I guess.....

Eric


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> I shed a tear of joy for you. I call dibs on the next one



You got it James next one I find its yours :thumbsup: After the NIB I do not need anymore time to share.





Eric242 said:


> Nice :thumbsup: And next year you´ll buy A02014 I guess.....
> 
> Eric



I did not even notice that. How ironic that a light of this age has been sitting in storage somewhere for all these years and finally gets to see the world in the same year as its serial number.




Ok how about his brother from another mother. A Black three flats cross-hair C2 :thumbsup:

First up a big thanks goes out to my Filipino mate *kamote-fries* for trading this amazing light. :twothumbs


This light was a big surprise the photo I was sent made the body look a lot worse than it was. I think the flash highlighted every mark and piece of dust on it. But when it turned up it was a big suprise I was very happy to see it was in much better shape than it looked in the photo. 
It had the wrong bezel on it but I happen to have a mint old school bezel in my spares box. 
This C2 is now an easy 8.5/10 I just love it.










The whole Cross-hair C2 gang





:wave:


----------



## Blackbird13

Once again rat you always come up with awesome finds. Nice set I love how some of the simplicity of these older sf. Thanks for sharing, p.s. one of these days you'll have to teach me some of your secrets ,take care


----------



## Rat

*"Massively rare" Back within 24hrs with images *


----------



## SKYTRAIL

Rat, try "Drum Roll" .... & "Just post the pictures" :wave:


----------



## Silgt

DRUM ROLE LOL! Can't wait to see what you have in store


----------



## jamesmtl514

/me is waiting impatiently! 

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## Tana




----------



## Rat

Ok all my fellow CPF Surefire fanatic brothers out there here we go.


I must start off saying a big thank you to CPF member *Dano* for giving me the opportunity to be the current caretaker of this amazing Surefire prototype.


This light is massive I mean *MASSIVE* it makes the beast II look so small. It’s one big piece of alloy that’s for sure.

There was only two of these proto types made not sure where the other one is "anyone" ? This light was owned by Ken Good founder of The Surefire Institute than Dano now me. They took very good care of it as it’s in great condition.

Because of the importance of this light I got all the good camera gear out for this photo shoot and made some high quality images. 



I present to you the *Beast prototype*  [FONT=&quot] Where the legendary beast all began [/FONT] 




































The master with it.











It would make a great club a real skull opener






:wave:


----------



## el_Pablo

This is insane!

a piece of SF history is in good hands now!

Is the light functional? more details?


----------



## London Lad

Huge!


----------



## Rat

el_Pablo said:


> This is insane!
> 
> a piece of SF history is in good hands now!
> 
> Is the light functional? more details?




I do not know much about it.
Yes it sure is functional. I was blinding my neighbours tonight with it. Not my fault there lounge room window is at the end of my yard lol. I charged it for about an hour and was using it in my back yard for about 5mins still had more in her.

It has the words sample stamped on the tail cap. The light is powered by 10x Surefire B90 rechargeable batteries. You unscrew the tail cap and the common Surefire recharging connection is sitting in there you just connect it to a Surefire charger and you’re in business. Well that's what I did will I blow my charger up properly. What do you guys think charging 10x B90 is a bad idea from the standard B90 charger? The charger is a Surefire T240 old school one output of 12v 1.6a 20VA. Any help here would be good .

I have no idea about run time. Brightness looks very close to the output of my Hellfire.
It weights a tone maybe around 5kg I will weight it soon as I am not that good at guessing weight.


Image by Dano










London Lad said:


> Huge!



Hey London you like my avatar :thumbsup: thanks mate

:wave:


----------



## archimedes

:huh: ... Congrats!!!

That photo of it surrounded by all of those "tiny" M6's is priceless


----------



## Monocrom

*Beast Prototype.*

    

*DAMN!!*


----------



## jamesmtl514

Holy smokes! ! ! CONGRATS! ! ! ! ! 

That's amazing! ! ! 
...no more words....

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## Monocrom

It's so obvious that the Golden Age of SureFire ended when PK left.


----------



## LightJunk

Holy Cow! Very nice Rat.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Wow!!!!! Congrats *Rat*, for this big gem one drum only is not enough! 



Monocrom said:


> It's so obvious that the Golden Age of SureFire ended when PK left.


Please do not remember it to me!


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry. At least we still get to enjoy his sweet creations.


----------



## Toohotruk

UNBELIEVABLE!!! oo:


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> I present to you the *Beast prototype*   Where the legendary beast all began



And where a legendary collection adds yet another piece of history.

Congratulations Rat!


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Ok all my fellow CPF Surefire fanatic brothers out there here we go.
> 
> 
> I must start off saying a big thank you to CPF member *Dano* for giving me the opportunity to be the current caretaker of this amazing Surefire prototype.
> 
> 
> This light is massive I mean *MASSIVE* it makes the beast II look so small. It’s one big piece of alloy that’s for sure.
> 
> There was only two of these proto types made not sure where the other one is "anyone" ? This light was owned by Ken Good founder of The Surefire Institute than Dano now me. They took very good care of it as it’s in great condition.
> 
> Because of the importance of this light I got all the good camera gear out for this photo shoot and made some high quality images.
> 
> 
> 
> I present to you the *Beast prototype*   Where the legendary beast all began
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The master with it.
> 
> 
> It would make a great club a real skull opener
> 
> :wave:


Great Rat, 
you let me have nothing to say! :bow::bow::bow:
Really can not imagine how you get it! 
Shocked! 
Congratulations, congratulations, congratulations!
Brian


----------



## Blackbird13

Amazing find . It's always good to see things like this those unbelievable finds , it gives hope to collectors something to keep looking for there's still these awesome rare pieces out there. At least a few left that is rat and James already have alot of them. Great pics rat glad to see you finally got it , enjoy. I need to post some new pics of mine that my wife took while we were exploring some caverns . Soon take care


----------



## dano

i'm happy it made it! 

Great pics. 

Dan


----------



## Rat

Thanks guys :thumbsup: Yes I am very lucky I am so grateful.





dano said:


> i'm happy it made it!
> 
> Great pics.
> 
> Dan



Dan it made it and I was so surprised to see this light in such mint condition. Thanks for keeping it in this condition after all this time.
I have a new Pelican 1600 case and I am going to have a custom laser cut insert made just for the Beast proto-type.

cheers
:wave:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Does it throw? :thinking:


----------



## Toohotruk

ledmitter_nli said:


> Does it throw? :thinking:


LOL! 

Yeah, we need some kind of proof it's really a light that casts a beam to a somewhat far away point. Too bad there isn't some way to show something like that...something like...well like a photograph...yeah...a photograph showing the light's column of photons, shining at a somewhat far away object...something like, like a BEAMSHOT!!!


----------



## Rat

ledmitter_nli said:


> Does it throw? :thinking:



It’s a good thrower being a HID you would expect it to be. It out throws the Beast 1 & Beast 2.

I had a good look at it the other night up against the Hellfire. I think the Hellfire just gets it in the throw department it's so close.

It is understandable when the Hellfire has a deeper reflector. The Beast proto-type has a better spread with a 120mm wide reflector compared to the 90mm on the Hellfire.

I will see what I can do with some beam shots for you guys soon. I am a little short of time at the moment.






:wave:


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Hey *Rat*, very nice pic, the Proto is impressive!
Stay tuned.

:wave:


----------



## Silgt

Hey William, saying the obvious that you've got a very very impressive collection :bow:


----------



## Rat

Thanks guys

I forgot to add the Proto/Beast has a very warm colour compared to the other two Beast lights. I would say around the 43K mark and a massive hot spot. I know "beam shots" I am working on it.




Silgt said:


> Hey William, saying the obvious that you've got a very very impressive collection :bow:



Hey Silgt I know you have a collection to match :thumbsup: Would love to see more of it if you ever get the time. I know you are very busy and taking pic's can be time consuming.


:wave:


----------



## Silgt

Rat said:


> Hey Silgt I know you have a collection to match :thumbsup: Would love to see more of it if you ever get the time. I know you are very busy and taking pic's can be time consuming. :wave:



C'mon William you know my meagre collection will probably only occupy a tiny corner in your display shelf at best. I do make some personal time but a usually just too lazy to set up my small studio. Need to start taking more photos of my lights as it combines two of my favourite hobby 

Here's a couple I took awhile ago using my mobile phone...


----------



## Rat

Silgt said:


> C'mon William you know my meagre collection will probably only occupy a tiny corner in your display shelf at best. I do make some personal time but a usually just too lazy to set up my small studio. Need to start taking more photos of my lights as it combines two of my favourite hobby
> 
> Here's a couple I took awhile ago using my mobile phone...




I am not sure about your first comment as I always seem to remember you getting in first on so many rare SF sale threads.

Very Nice images for a phone camera. At first I was thinking it was the same light with a picture of both sides. After a closer look different bezel and different body (flat sided) = two different lights  
Tell me more about the top Darpa. Looks like it is a proto-type/ experimental as it has a DEF1 body with a DEF2 head but in IR ? 

That Monster Head DEF light was multi coloured right.

What other DARPA lights have you got 
 Nice to see some of your lights you sure did pick two gems to show us. :twothumbs

thanks

:wave:


----------



## Eric242

Got this one earlier this week including it´s german manual (which the former owner actually laminated). Almost mint (whitebalance is a bit off though....).











Eric


----------



## Helmut.G

Eric242 said:


> Got this one earlier this week including it´s german manual


Very nice indeed. Does the manual happen to mention the meaning of the "PH" that is in the model numbers of all the "SUREFIRE DEUTSCHLAND" lights?


----------



## Eric242

The manual doesn´t really mention it but I am pretty sure it stands for Peter Hoffmann, since Peter Hoffmann - Import was the german importer of the laser products lights back then. The manual has some really bad typos though..... (Hochdrauck Xenon, ebrauchsanweisung... and the head/bezel was called lensenring  Well, at least they made the effort getting this stuff to germany!).

Eric


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Pretty rare for sure! Congrats Eric, very nice SF, love crosshair logo!

:wave:


----------



## Rat

Eric242 said:


> Got this one earlier this week including it´s german manual (which the former owner actually laminated). Almost mint (whitebalance is a bit off though....).
> Eric



SCOOOOOOOORE :thumbsup:

Congratulations a very rare find in that condition. Did the seller know what he was selling ? 


:wave:


----------



## cosmos7

Took a while, but I've now gone through the entire thread... I had no idea there were so many non-mainstream variations out there.


----------



## Eric242

Rat said:


> Did the seller know what he was selling ?


I don´t think so. It was advertised as a C2 despite the fact that the manual said M2.

Eric


----------



## bound

Silgt said:


> C'mon William you know my meagre collection will probably only occupy a tiny corner in your display shelf at best. I do make some personal time but a usually just too lazy to set up my small studio. Need to start taking more photos of my lights as it combines two of my favourite hobby
> 
> Here's a couple I took awhile ago using my mobile phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTE]
> Hi Silgt,
> Your DEF2 is the dream of many! ! !
> So beautiful! !:twothumbs


----------



## bound

Big dragon：*Photon King 2
*


----------



## luisma

Brian very very very nice :twothumbs:wow::bow:lovecpf


----------



## bound

*Monster-pk Soft
*


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Brian very very very nice :twothumbs:wow::bow:lovecpf


Hi Luis,
Thank you!
1*123A the same can be lit.：调皮：


----------



## ASheep

bound said:


>



Wow Brian! What a beautiful family of PK lights, they look great together! 

Cheers
Alex


----------



## bound

*M6 A00031
*


----------



## bound

ASheep said:


> Wow Brian! What a beautiful family of PK lights, they look great together!
> 
> Cheers
> Alex


Hi Alex,
Thank you.:devil:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Wow bound! Your collection is the envy of many. 
It is beautiful!


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Wow bound! Your collection is the envy of many.
> It is beautiful!


Hi James,
Thank you.
I think we share these lights come here to appreciate.
Brian


----------



## Silgt

Love the Pineapple bodies Brian :thumbsup: Need to visit the Surefire shrine the next time I'm in Beijing


----------



## Silgt

*UV M6*


----------



## Silgt

Something a little bit different...


----------



## bound

Silgt said:


> Love the Pineapple bodies Brian :thumbsup: Need to visit the Surefire shrine the next time I'm in Beijing


Hi Silgt, 
A guest you are welcome to Beijing, but also look forward to your take DEF2! 
Ha ha ha:thumbsup:
I love it! 
Look out and touch it.
Brian


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> *Monster-pk Soft
> *



I am so envy just love it :thumbsup: One day I wish to own a SF-monster. I think there was only a few made so it will probably never happen 








Very nice :thumbsup: I would love a Photon-K2 to go with my Photon-K1 I wonder how many Photon king 2 where made ?
Looks like you have modified the LED. Did you do it so it can be put back to original if you wish ?



bound said:


> *M6 A00031*



The lowest number I have seen and in mint condition so nice 

Brain your collection is one of the best Surefire collections I have seen on CPF. I am very envy of it.

The meaning of the word* envy:* is the feeling caused by another person having something that one does not have, but desires for oneself :devil:


----------



## tobrien

Silgt said:


> *UV M6*



nice! is it a single emitter?


----------



## Rat

Silgt said:


> *UV M6*



:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Silgt said:


> Something a little bit different...



More gems thanks for showing us Silgt. Whats the story behind this head looks like the first Photon King maybe a Photon King proto-type ?
Keep the pictures coming guys just loving it


----------



## Rat

tobrien said:


> nice! is it a single emitter?



*Quad *UV emitters.


----------



## bound

Silgt said:


> *UV M6*


Hi Silgt,
Many people dream of, in between, there is no hesitation! 
Fortunately, here we can admire him, contentment and contentment.



Silgt said:


> Something a little bit different...


Also a dream!:thumbsup:
Great Gen2
I want to know is: What is the size of its head? 4 inches?


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Looks like you have modified the LED. Did you do it so it can be put back to original if you wish ?


Hi Rat,
PK2 original lamp (I will continue to use it, and functioning properly)















Modified lamp




Installation results










Modified lamp Beam






Red light & astigmatism Beam: SUREFIRE HELLFIGHTER
White light Beam：Modified lamp


----------



## Silgt

bound said:


> I want to know is: What is the size of its head? 4 inches?



Yes this is indeed a 4" head


----------



## Silgt

tobrien said:


> nice! is it a single emitter?





Rat said:


> *Quad *UV emitters.



William is correct...


----------



## grayhighh

Shyan, that M6 is a killer.


----------



## tobrien

Silgt said:


> William is correct...



oh dang that looks awesome! any idea what specific UV leds it uses?


----------



## Silgt

tobrien said:


> ...any idea what specific UV leds it uses?



No idea...maybe someone could help identify the emitter?


----------



## bound

Silgt said:


> Yes this is indeed a 4" head


Hi Silgt, thank you.
What a stick guy!
Brian


----------



## bound

Surefire Z3


----------



## E__WOK

bound said:


> Surefire Z3



What makes this rare or special?


----------



## luisma

It's CrossHair logo, very early vintage light and very low serial number. Those are just a few. Ohhh it looks in mint condition too....




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## E__WOK

That isn't rare or unusual. Discontinued variation, yes. There have been hundreds or thousands of those lights made.

Not singling you out at all...


----------



## bound

E__WOK said:


> What makes this rare or special?





E__WOK said:


> That isn't rare or unusual. Discontinued variation, yes. There have been hundreds or thousands of those lights made.
> 
> Not singling you out at all...


Hi E__WOK,
Oh, thank you for your advise.
I just think it is more difficult to find very good fineness.
However, as you said, "It is not rare." 
It is my understanding is wrong.:naughty:
Brian


----------



## grayhighh

Brian, what a awesome number for Chinese !


----------



## Rat

Hi Brain another very nice find :thumbsup: Much lower serial number than my cross-Hair Z3 














E__WOK said:


> That isn't rare or unusual. Discontinued variation, yes. There have been hundreds or thousands of those lights made.
> Not singling you out at all...



Hi Wok
It’s not unusual we can all agree on that. But rare I would call it rare these days in that condition. Sure there was a lot made but most of them have been trashed over the years and finding one in good condition is a very hard task which makes it rare. 

Saying that the word rare is very subjective to different people. But putting this light into perspective for today’s currant Surefire collecting market I think most of us would agree it is a rare piece in this condition.
Some very common items of times gone by are very rare items these days and I am sure Surefire lights are no different as long as there is a demand for them. 

:wave:


----------



## bound

grayhighh said:


> Brian, what a awesome number for Chinese !





Rat said:


> Hi Brain another very nice find :thumbsup: Much lower serial number than my cross-Hair Z3
> 
> Hi Wok
> It’s not unusual we can all agree on that. But rare I would call it rare these days in that condition. Sure there was a lot made but most of them have been trashed over the years and finding one in good condition is a very hard task which makes it rare.
> 
> Saying that the word rare is very subjective to different people. But putting this light into perspective for today’s currant Surefire collecting market I think most of us would agree it is a rare piece in this condition.
> Some very common items of times gone by are very rare items these days and I am sure Surefire lights are no different as long as there is a demand for them.
> 
> :wave:


Hi grayhighh and Rat, Oh Oh, thank you for your appreciation!
Indeed, as you said, I am also because it is the perfect Z3, and once again was not easy to find. So, I was put here, let everyone enjoy it.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## bound

3inch Turbo Series Astigmatism lens
However, very sorry, I do not know whether it Surefire production, I hope someone can answer this question.*

I found the answer, it is: F40 - Beam Shaper
**The other is：*
*F46 - Red**
F47 - Blue
F49 - IR*
*
Sir，
Thank you very much **of **told me the news!*
















Thanks.
:nana:


----------



## Silgt

If one is unable to find a said light in a certain condition for say a period of 6-12 months, then I would say a light is rare...while other would judge rarity by the initial production run. 

Would you say a copy of Action Comics #1 (in any condition, much less in a collectible mint condition) is rare in today's market just because a few thousand copies were printed in it's initial print run?

e
A


----------



## Rat

Snagged a cool 6P over in MP the other day you guys are slipping :devil:












Big thanks to ampdude :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Snagged a cool 6P over in MP the other day you guys are slipping :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to ampdude :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hi Rat,
Nice collection!
I was the first time I saw it!
This year we see here a lot of rare flashlight!
The serial number is so low, and well preserved, very rare!
Probably it is because of God's love, was so perfectly preserved.:devil:

Thank you for sharing.
Brian


----------



## jamesmtl514

Wow Will! Didn't even see that one...great catch


----------



## Marten

Geez! How did I miss that?!


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> Wow Will! Didn't even see that one...great catch






Marten said:


> Geez! How did I miss that?!



It was one of those sale threads that sneaked in with nobody really seeing it. I could not believe my luck when I found it after it was listed for 7hrs.

:wave:


----------



## Eric242

Rat said:


> Snagged a cool 6P over in MP the other day you guys are slipping :devil:


Nice :thumbsup: I just snatched a black crosshairs 6P....unfortunatelly not the very best condition and still enroute to me.

Eric


----------



## Rat

Eric242 said:


> Nice :thumbsup: I just snatched a black crosshairs 6P....unfortunatelly not the very best condition and still enroute to me.
> 
> Eric



I was going to ask if anybody had ever seen a black one. Regardless of the condition it's still not a very common light . Pictures please when you get it. :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## luisma

Rat said:


> I was going to ask if anybody had ever seen a black one. Regardless of the condition it's still not a very common light . Pictures please when you get it. :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:



Williams you mean like this one here. 
My pictures don't do it justice since I just shot them with my phone camera, it's in mint condition except for a little spec of missing ano in the bezel. I had never seen one and did not even now they made them in Crosshairs Logo until I got a hold of this one. 
Williams that GM one you bought it's a very nice piece too, again did not even know they made them.


----------



## Rat

luisma said:


> Williams you mean like this one here.
> My pictures don't do it justice since I just shot them with my phone camera, it's in mint condition except for a little spec of missing ano in the bezel. I had never seen one and did not even now they made them in Crosshairs Logo until I got a hold of this one.
> Williams that GM one you bought it's a very nice piece too, again did not even know they made them.



WOW very nice good find. There must not be many of these left in good condition like that. I had never even seen a 6P CH at all until the I scored the GM one. Looks like I have a new WTB for my list*.*
Thanks for the photo's always good to see peoples new lights especially special ones like this.

:wave:


----------



## Eric242

Mine arrived today....been used quite well but I´m not going to complain  And since the body looks rather good compared to the head and tailcap it might even look better someday.....


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice!


----------



## Xacto

Eric - now I know where the last two Surefires ended up that I tried to get on [email protected]. ;-) Okay, regarding the C2/M2 I was certain that you got it. ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## autogiro

Ok,




Auto


----------



## luisma

autogiro said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto




Auto very nice collection. Love the CrossHairs logo and those vintage lights.


----------



## Silgt

Very nice little collection you have there... rare Crosshair 6P, Z2, D2 and D3?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silgt

Silgt said:


> Very nice little collection you have there... rare Crosshair 6P, Z2, D2 and 9P?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silgt

Dang this new version of Tapatalk are not very user friendly... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat

Eric242 said:


> Mine arrived today....been used quite well but at roughly $44 shipped I´m certainly not going to complain  And since the body looks rather good compared to the head and tailcap it might even look better someday.....




Good score Eric match it up with a new bezel & tail of the same time frame and you will have a very nice light.




autogiro said:


> Ok,
> Auto



Man! another Black 6P crosshair I need to find myself one of these 

Very nice group auto :thumbsup: Can you tell me what the serial number is of the Z2? I see it has a round bezel must be a low number. I have a Z2 Crosshair but it has the hex bezel it's the old hex with the lexen lens no bezel ring.












:wave:


----------



## autogiro

Rat,
5978
A bit higher than yours. I'm not sure why it had a smooth bezel but they both have the smooth tail cap.
Auto



Rat said:


> Good score Eric match it up with a new bezel & tail of the same time frame and you will have a very nice light.
> 
> Man! another Black 6P crosshair I need to find myself one of these
> 
> Very nice group auto :thumbsup: Can you tell me what the serial number is of the Z2? I see it has a round bezel must be a low number. I have a Z2 Crosshair but it has the hex bezel it's the old hex with the lexen lens no bezel ring.
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Rat

autogiro said:


> Rat,
> 5978
> A bit higher than yours. I'm not sure why it had a smooth bezel but they both have the smooth tail cap.
> Auto



Thanks Auto. The smooth bezel may have been added to the light over the years by a previous owner maybe.
Mine came NIB with the hex.

:wave:


----------



## autogiro

I'll have to keep my eyes open for a correct lexan Z44. Thanks for the info!
Auto


Rat said:


> Thanks Auto. The smooth bezel may have been added to the light over the years by a previous owner maybe.
> Mine came NIB with the hex.
> 
> :wave:


----------



## SURF92648

Titan #0007 of 1000 and a Titan prototype.


----------



## autogiro

Ok,
No low Serials here but Titan #473 and #591 along with one working Titan prototype and a working Titan prototype that is missing its bezel. Note the two different tail caps on the prototypes.
Auto






Bonus for anyone who has information on locating a bezel for the lower prototype.
A


----------



## Monocrom

I think your best bet would be to somehow find a way to contact Paul Kim.


----------



## SURF92648

An early A2 Aviator (incandescent) with Ultra Violet LED's. I am not sure how many were made, but its possible that it could be a 1 of 1?

Had a hard time getting a good photo of the UV output.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Hummmm. It has flat sides, but scalloped bezel.
what color is the light, greenish or black? 

Also can you take a pic of the inside of the head?


----------



## archimedes

Both *koala* and *calipsoii* made A2 UV rings, although SF certainly had UV prototypes ....


----------



## SURF92648

jamesmtl514 said:


> Hummmm. It has flat sides, but scalloped bezel.
> what color is the light, greenish or black?
> 
> Also can you take a pic of the inside of the head?



It's been many years... But I think I was only given the UV bezel and I put it on an older spare body I had at my desk. I would describe the color of the UV light as purple/violet. I am out of town on business, but I will snap a pic of the inside of the head later this week and post it up here when I get home.


----------



## Eric242

What james meant is werther the aluminum has a black or natural anodizing. From the way both tailcap and bezel look in your picture it has to be natural => A2-HA.

Eric


----------



## SURF92648

Eric242 said:


> What james meant is werther the aluminum has a black or natural anodizing. From the way both tailcap and bezel look in your picture it has to be natural => A2-HA.
> 
> Eric



Gotcha!!! The entire light is HA. Since I made reference to color output of the UV output in the original post my brain was thinking about that when I responded (rookie CPF poster mistake)


----------



## SURF92648

jamesmtl514 said:


> Hummmm. It has flat sides, but scalloped bezel.
> what color is the light, greenish or black?
> 
> Also can you take a pic of the inside of the head?



Here are a couple pics.


----------



## el_Pablo

note that the C2 3 flat has the serial A007676
the 3 flat M2 has a bezel with no "warning" on it.


----------



## flashlight chronic

el_Pablo said:


> note that the C3 3 flat has the serial A007676
> the 3 flat M2 has a bezel with no "warning" on it.


I have a 3 flat M2 that looks just like yours. What's the serial number on it? Mine is A09315. Great looking collection by the way!:twothumbs


----------



## el_Pablo

Thanks, here are the serials


----------



## Eric242

I received this one last week while on vacation and picked it up at the post office yesterday. Mint in box crosshair M3:












Eric


----------



## cland72

Great looking M3!

I should know this, but what date/year range was the crosshair logo used?


----------



## luisma

I can verify that Surefire did make prototypes with UV LED's I got one and this one is PURE Surefire these LED where not added aftermarket. Scallop bezel and long clip. Here are a few pics:

















SURF92648 said:


> Here are a couple pics.


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## Rat

Eric242 said:


> I received this one last week while on vacation and picked it up at the post office yesterday. Mint in box crosshair M3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric



Very Nice Eric :thumbsup: NIB still with the tag does not get much better than that. 
I only have the one M3 with a bezel like that I think the early ones are more common with the knurling on the last part of the bezel not the front like yours.


:wave:


----------



## KROMATICS

Darksides said:


>




What is the purpose of the DEF3D? I'm familiar with the DEF1, 2 and 3 but always wondered about the 3D variant.


----------



## Rat

KROMATICS said:


> What is the purpose of the DEF3D? I'm familiar with the DEF1, 2 and 3 but always wondered about the 3D variant.




This information was from Darksides himself after he had spoken with the owner of that very light a high ranking Naval officer.

 *"It's designed specifically for use on military flight decks to illuminate crew members at night and for pre-flight inspections"*


So I would say with the rear lights crews could be seen front and back.
He also noted that only 60 where made.



:wave:


----------



## Chase5820

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> In case anyone wondered where these have landed.........
> I also figured Tempest's C2 was getting lonely and might like a little company.


 
That is an amazing setup! The display case is very well thought out!


----------



## dinokay

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Here are the oldest I have in the collection, can someone give me some insight on the two laser production models with no side markings, Thanks.


----------



## 880arm

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



dinokay said:


> Here are the oldest I have in the collection, can someone give me some insight on the two laser production models with no side markings, Thanks.



Those two are the 6Z (predecessor to the Z2) and the 9P Classic, both probably from the late 1990's. The 6Z used the P60 and P61 incandescent lamp assemblies while the 9P used the P90 and P91.

SureFire 6Z CombatLight Fact Sheet

SureFire 9P Classic Fact Sheet

That's a nice looking D3 Defender you have there with them also! :thumbsup:


----------



## dinokay

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thank You, Much Appreciated.



880arm said:


> Those two are the 6Z (predecessor to the Z2) and the 9P Classic, both probably from the late 1990's. The 6Z used the P60 and P61 incandescent lamp assemblies while the 9P used the P90 and P91.
> 
> SureFire 6Z CombatLight Fact Sheet
> 
> SureFire 9P Classic Fact Sheet
> 
> That's a nice looking D3 Defender you have there with them also! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Theres a LOT of really nice lights in this thread!

All I can muster up at the moment is this nice light user grade E2e with a really nice bronze anodizing like a lot of the early Surefires had and a flat bezel along with Z52 twisty. I threw some batteries in it the other night and enjoyed some old fashioned incan goodness!

This picture does a good job of showing the anodising color difference. There is also minimum laser engraving on this one.

nevermind.....guess I cant post pics anymore.
I hate hate my computer!!!!





.


----------



## Rat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Theres a LOT of really nice lights in this thread!
> 
> All I can muster up at the moment is this nice light user grade E2e with a really nice bronze anodizing like a lot of the early Surefires had and a flat bezel along with Z52 twisty. I threw some batteries in it the other night and enjoyed some old fashioned incan goodness!
> .



You have mustered up plenty of lights in this thread over the years and without your contribution it would not have been half the thread it is. 
So all I can say to you is a big thank you for many of hours drooling over all of your old post. :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

DaFab! Great to see you back here! :wave:

I have missed your posts.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hey guys!:wave:
I do miss my Surefire collection and there are more than a few I regret selling.
The few SF things that I did keep are too hard to put a price on, so I figure I'll just hold onto them.

I'll be talking to my computer nut friend to see if he can figure out why my computer won't let me post pics and add a few after it gets fixed.

Theres a lot of cool stuff in this thread....the prototypes are always interesting!
Looking forward to more pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Meganoggin said:


> DaFab! Great to see you back here! :wave:
> 
> I have missed your posts.



Yeah!!

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Meganoggin said:


> DaFab! Great to see you back here! :wave:
> 
> I have missed your posts.



+1 on both counts!


----------



## luisma

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Theres a LOT of really nice lights in this thread!
> 
> All I can muster up at the moment is this nice light user grade E2e with a really nice bronze anodizing like a lot of the early Surefires had and a flat bezel along with Z52 twisty. I threw some batteries in it the other night and enjoyed some old fashioned incan goodness!
> 
> This picture does a good job of showing the anodising color difference. There is also minimum laser engraving on this one.
> 
> nevermind.....guess I cant post pics anymore.
> I hate hate my computer!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Glad to see you are back posting, I can tell you that part of me being a collector of Surefire lights is because of you and your incredible collection. I can't tell you how many times I have read these threads from page 1 to the last and downloaded all the pictures to see them over and over again. You did a great job starting the threads and keeping it going. I usually can't wait to see what new pictures are posted, it feels good to see them as much as collecting them. 

Luis


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Wow! It's great to hear from all you guys! :wave:
I now sit on the sidelines watching all of your amazing collections!:thumbsup:
Collecting was a lot of fun but I felt bad that most of those lights sat in a pelican case inside my safe unless they were taken out to show or fondle.
So I decided it was time to let them go to new homes. 

You guys really find some crazy stuff and must have some pretty amazing connections or LOTS of luck!
Always look forward to seeing the posts here! and it should be interesting to see what else still hasn't been shown!

Here's the E2e I was describing:
The bronze colored anodizing remind me of a few generation 1 HAIII 6P's that I used to have. 
It's too bad SF stopped using this color...seems exclusive to the older model batches.


----------



## Senior-Operator

WOW, you guys have some really beautiful flashlights!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Some N.A.S.A. Surefire flashlight parts and a prototype black HAIII -M117 weaponlight with a screw on/off pressure switch.


----------



## Rat

DaFABRICATA said:


> Some N.A.S.A. Surefire flashlight parts and a prototype M117 with a screw on/off pressure switch.



Very Nice. I knew you would still have some cool Surefire stuff hanging around :thumbsup:
Did you ever see a complete N.A.S.A light ? I am trying to think what that bk Z41 would of came off of with those on/off markings ?


:wave:


----------



## autogiro

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Hey guys!:wave:
> I do miss my Surefire collection and there are more than a few I regret selling.
> The few SF things that I did keep are too hard to put a price on, so I figure I'll just hold onto them.
> 
> I'll be talking to my computer nut friend to see if he can figure out why my computer won't let me post pics and add a few after it gets fixed.
> 
> Theres a lot of cool stuff in this thread....the prototypes are always interesting!
> Looking forward to more pictures!:thumbsup:




The OC (Original Collector) is back!
Glad to see your post!
Here is one DaFab should recognize...
Auto


----------



## 880arm

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



autogiro said:


> The OC (Original Collector) is back!
> Glad to see your post!
> Here is one DaFab should recognize...
> Auto



Oh my. Very nice


----------



## Rat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



autogiro said:


> The OC (Original Collector) is back!
> Glad to see your post!
> Here is one DaFab should recognize...
> Auto



Wow you guys are killing me with all these logo'ed Z44 bezels just love them. 

Auto if you ever wish to trade or sell please let me know the same goes for you DaFab.

Have a great Christmas and new years guys take it easy and enjoy the holidays.


:wave:


----------



## luisma

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I really enjoy seeing those rare and different bezels. 

Here are a few of my most rare bezels I have collected. 



 

 



I got a few more rare Surefire lights I will be posting in the next few days, I just haven't had the chance the shoot some decent pictures of them. 

Keep them coming guys we all enjoy the strange and rare. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing and Happy Holidays!





Luis


----------



## Mr.Freeze

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very cool stuff!:twothumbs


----------



## Helmut.G

DaFABRICATA said:


>


These are amazing.
I especially love the HA one, I can easily imagine it on an actual space flight.


----------



## jamie.91

LOVE some of the recent additions to this thread! If it wasn't for this thread I'd never know what was out there.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

DaFABRICATA said:


> Some N.A.S.A. Surefire flashlight parts and a prototype M117 with a screw on/off pressure switch.


Hi *DaFAB*, congrats on your ultra-rare SF parts collection!
Just a question about the missing last white dot of _*N.A.S.A*_ bezel, is it erased by usage or never laser engraved by factory?

:wave:


----------



## luisma

This C2 was a prototype used to test a new Cerakote coating for future generation C2's. As you can see from the pictures is no where near Mint, Surefire ran this C2 through it's paces before putting it to rest and keeping the same Ano we still see on C2's.

Luis


----------



## Toohotruk

Very interesting! Any idea how long ago this was made?


----------



## Mr.Freeze

6P & 3P Laser Products


----------



## luisma

Toohotruk said:


> Very interesting! Any idea how long ago this was made?



No that information was not given to me at the time of purchasing it. 

thanks 

Luis


----------



## el_Pablo

doest it have the HA anno under the cerakote?


----------



## el_Pablo

3 flat Madness!


----------



## bound

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



luisma said:


> I really enjoy seeing those rare and different bezels.
> 
> Here are a few of my most rare bezels I have collected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a few more rare Surefire lights I will be posting in the next few days, I just haven't had the chance the shoot some decent pictures of them.
> 
> Keep them coming guys we all enjoy the strange and rare.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing and Happy Holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis


Hi Louis,
Is these pictures you gave us for Christmas and New Year gift?:nana:


----------



## luisma

el_Pablo said:


> doest it have the HA anno under the cerakote?



Hi el_Pablo,

Underneath the cerakote is the aluminum. It was cerakote or anodized by Surefire for testing that type of anodizing and then they lasered the Model and Serial after the anodizing. I can tell you that they put it through it's paces by the looks and the amount of scratches on the light, but either way I could not pass this one up when it was offered for sale. 

Thanks 

Luis


----------



## luisma

Here is another rare Surefire Light, this little beauty was manufactured for Duracell back in the good old days of the 3P's. The body is that of a regular 3P but as you can see from the pictures the bezel is anodized with color Copper making it resembled a Duracell battery which was being used by Surefire during that time period.

Luis


----------



## 880arm

Awesome. I've never seen a copper top 3P before


----------



## Monocrom

880arm said:


> Awesome. I've never seen a copper top 3P before



+1

Duracell flashlights range from barely decent to garbage. Energizer does a much better job with the lights carrying their brand name. Duracell should have developed a better relationship with SureFire. Could you imagine the possibilities...


----------



## jamesmtl514

Wow Luis! Just...wow


----------



## luisma

Thanks James I got a few more I will be posting which are also very unusual but pictures are not that great so I have to reshoot them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eric242

I received my second M2 centurion crosshairs logo (A05569) today. When I held it in my hands first I was rather dissapointed by it´s condition. _*The lettering was not white anymore and unreadable.*_ You had to hold the light in a certain angle to "read" the laser etching". So I decided to clean it and put it up for sale here. While I was giving it a final rub on the outside with alcohol I realized the faded laser etching wasn´t faded but just *beeping* dirty. Turned out to be acceptable after all and here it is, staying at home with me:






 (just in case anyone is wondering, the M2 A04879 is not bent - I just wasn´t in the mood to swap the fisheye on my camera and it shows on this one)

That´s the fifth crosshair light I bought in 2013. I am not particulary looking for these, just pure coincidence


----------



## dbleznak

Keep the pics coming !


----------



## dinokay

I thought I lost these awhile back but look what I found in the basement, very very happy.


----------



## 880arm

dbleznak said:


> This isn't low serial # or complete but I'm IN LOVE W/ THE KT1 head!



Nice looking light. The tailcap really matches the turbo-head.



dinokay said:


> I thought I lost these awhile back but look what I found in the basement, very very happy.



Wow. If you need any help cleaning out your basement, just give me a call.

Good looking lights there :thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy

dinokay said:


> I thought I lost these awhile back but look what I found in the basement, very very happy.



Good find! Very nice lights with nice tail caps.


----------



## Xacto

Eric242 said:


> While I was giving it a final rub on the outside with alcohol I realized the faded laser etching wasn´t faded but just *beeping* dirty.



Standard procedure on nearly all used lights I receive (I think yours were so far an exception). Especially the threads often look like graphit is the only grease people know (and use) on lights.
Really nice lights, made me check evilbay for anything interesting.... ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## tobrien

dinokay said:


> I thought I lost these awhile back but look what I found in the basement, very very happy.
> 
> [IG]http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k577/dinokaye/P1210472_zpsdb74fea8.jpg[/IMG]


nice stuff! I'd go insane if I lost those two


----------



## dinokay

..............


----------



## Eric242

Guys, as cool as the lights are, M2, M4, C3 with or without SW02/Z48/Z49 switches.....they are not really rare or unusual, right?



Xacto said:


> Especially the threads often look like graphit is the only grease people know (and use) on lights.


 that´s true Thorsten.

Eric


----------



## dbleznak

Eric242 said:


> Guys, as cool as the lights are, M2, M4, C3 with or without SW02/Z48/Z49 switches.....they are not really rare or unusual,
> Eric



Sorry.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Eric242 said:


> Guys, as cool as the lights are, M2, M4, C3 with or without SW02/Z48/Z49 switches.....they are not really rare or unusual, right?
> 
> 
> that´s true Thorsten.
> 
> Eric





dbleznak said:


> Maybe you should start a new "Show your under 20000 S/N or "target logo" Surefire thread. Personally, I greatly enjoy looking at all of these rare and unusual Surefire's. My KT1 head on matching black C3 (bored for 18mm cells) with a XM-L2 T4 5C1 Tower built for an M3 and RPM v3 Tail-cap, really begs to differ with you, my good Sir!



What Eric is doing is speaking to is the title of this thread, which implies stock Surefire flashlights that are rare and unusual. 

Bill


----------



## Rat

Eric242 said:


> I received my second M2 centurion crosshairs logo (A05569) today. When I held it in my hands first I was rather dissapointed by it´s condition. _*The lettering was not white anymore and unreadable.*_ You had to hold the light in a certain angle to "read" the laser etching". So I decided to clean it and put it up for sale here. While I was giving it a final rub on the outside with alcohol I realized the faded laser etching wasn´t faded but just *beeping* dirty. Turned out to be acceptable after all and here it is, staying at home with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just in case anyone is wondering, the M2 A04879 is not bent - I just wasn´t in the mood to swap the fisheye on my camera and it shows on this one)
> 
> That´s the fifth crosshair light I bought in 2013. I am not particulary looking for these, just pure coincidence




Very nice find you have been on a SF cross-hair run latley. :thumbsup:





Eric242 said:


> Guys, as cool as the lights are, M2, M4, C3 with or without SW02/Z48/Z49 switches.....they are not really rare or unusual, right?
> 
> Eric




I agree 100% with Eric here. Nice lights but what’s going on guys did you get mixed up between this thread and the *!!POST YOUR SUREFIRE COLLECTION!! II *thread. 
This thread has been one of my favourite threads on CPF. When it gets a little off topic it’s a bit upsetting especially when there are so many other threads you guys could have posted in.
As soon as a new post in this thread pops up I cannot wait to see what rare or unusual gems a member has found as this thread is titled *Rare/Unusual SureFires* after all. From the very beginning up until now this thread shows it has been a place for very rare and special Surefire lights. But with the recent last three posts #905, #906 & #911 I think it damages the integrity of this thread.





dbleznak said:


> Maybe you should start a new "Show your under 20000 S/N or "target logo" Surefire thread. Personally, I greatly enjoy looking at all of these rare and unusual Surefire's. My KT1 head on matching black C3 (bored for 18mm cells) with a XM-L2 T4 5C1 Tower built for an M3 and RPM v3 Tail-cap, really begs to differ with you, my good Sir!




Not sure what you are on about here but are you really saying that Eric’s extremely rare Crosshair M2’s should be posted in a new thread ?  This thread is just the right place for those lights as they are very rare Surefire lights.

Your C3 may beg to differ but a common C3 with a KT1 is not really rare or unusual. I did not comment on the tail cap as that’s not even Surefire.
Sure the word rare can be hard to clarify but I think most of us would agree if you never see one for sale or very rarely than it’s probably safe to say it’s a rare piece. At this currant time a BLK four flats C3 is very easy to come by and KT1's are always coming up for sale.

So I beg to differ with you my good sir! 
You post should not be in this thread IMO



:wave:


----------



## luisma

I am with Rat on his sentiments about this thread, although very nice lights they belong on a different thread. 

Luis 

Sent from my Samsung S4


----------



## Rat

luisma said:


> Here is another rare Surefire Light, this little beauty was manufactured for Duracell back in the good old days of the 3P's. The body is that of a regular 3P but as you can see from the pictures the bezel is anodized with color Copper making it resembled a Duracell battery which was being used by Surefire during that time period.
> 
> Luis




Here is a fine example of a rare/unusal Surefire light. 
WOW Luis this is so nice very unusual. I just found it for the first time how did I miss it. You sure have been finding some very nice lights lately so jealous and those bezels are freaken out of this world.:thumbsup:

I have been on a drought as far as new lights go 


:wave:


----------



## Toohotruk

That copper-top 3P DEFINITELY qualifies as rare and unusual! I had no idea they even existed. oo:


----------



## bound

Hello Luis,
your 3P discovery is surprising and appreciated!
Congratulate you find it!
Very nice!
Brian


----------



## dbleznak

Good morning, let's see more pics please !


----------



## Rat

dbleznak said:


> Just so I understand. If I buy a sub 5000 S/N M3 body on EBay, is that more or less "rare and unusual" than a KT1 Head or a SW01/SW02 tail-cap on an M2? If an item can be easily bought, then it's not rare ? Who's permission do we need to get to post on this thread? The last thing I want is to ever be accused of harming the integrity of any thread on CPF. To accuse me of such hurts my feelings. I will delete my previous posts from this thread if you believe that it is necessary to preserve integrity. Post #912 certainly doesn't promote an inclusive environment to discuss something that is very near and dear to all our hearts. However, this thread is more important to me than my feelings. Anyone feel free to let me know if you want me to delete my previous posts by DM please.





The standard of this thread was created many years ago from past and present members in part one and it has continued though out the years to be a place to post those very rare and unusual Surefire lights members manage to find. 

If you look through this thread from the very beginning you will start to understand the high standard of the lights posted in here. A lot of them are so rare this is the only place you will see them. 
I myself would love to see this continue for many years to come. If we have more of the common Surefire lights start popping up in this post than it will become just another "post your Surefire lights" thread which we already have a great one for that. 

To have the three posts pop up one after another of a lesser standard than we are used to having in here has made some members me included a little worried that the standard of this thread could be undermined after all this time. 
I think it’s only fair that members can speak out if they feel a post is not right for a thread and that was all Eric was doing in post #912 and I am sure most members would agree with his statement 100%

It's nothing personal at all. After all the line of rare and not is a very hard line to draw but after looking back thought this thread you start to get a feel for the standard of this thread ( I think it should of been called extremely rare/unusual Surefires the standard is that high in here).

I am sure your KT1 post would not have encountered any comments on its own as a KT1 could pass as rare in a lot of peoples eyes but along with the C3, lego tail and the M2, M4 posts I think it all just became too much for most of us and we felt the need to speak out.

I must say I think your C3 looks great with that tailcap and the KT1 bezel a real neat light and the same goes for those minty looking M2 & M4 lights. If I had seen them posted in the "Post your surefire collection" thread I would of posted just that.

:wave:


----------



## dbleznak

Point taken, eloquently stated. Previous post will be removed.


----------



## tobrien

here's an experimental LX2 body I've had for a bit that I got on CPFMP: *X00555* (easy to remember!)







edit: in all honesty, I don't think much experimentation goes on with such a straightforward body, right? I'd imagine the heads are where the prototyping goes on most lol


----------



## el_Pablo

really nice proto Tobrien, and great condition too, I wish we could know the story behind it...


----------



## tobrien

el_Pablo said:


> really nice proto Tobrien, and great condition too, I wish we could know the story behind it...



thanks man! I agree that it'd be nice to know its story.


----------



## d337944

Just came in today 
12ZM and 3P ... both almost mint


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Rat said:


> The standard of this thread was created many years ago from past and present members in part one and it has continued though out the years to be a place to post those very rare and unusual Surefire lights members manage to find.
> 
> If you look through this thread from the very beginning you will start to understand the high standard of the lights posted in here. A lot of them are so rare this is the only place you will see them.
> I myself would love to see this continue for many years to come. If we have more of the common Surefire lights start popping up in this post than it will become just another "post your Surefire lights" thread which we already have a great one for that.
> 
> To have the three posts pop up one after another of a lesser standard than we are used to having in here has made some members me included a little worried that the standard of this thread could be undermined after all this time.
> I think it’s only fair that members can speak out if they feel a post is not right for a thread and that was all Eric was doing in post #912 and I am sure most members would agree with his statement 100%
> 
> It's nothing personal at all. After all the line of rare and not is a very hard line to draw but after looking back thought this thread you start to get a feel for the standard of this thread ( I think it should of been called extremely rare/unusual Surefires the standard is that high in here).
> 
> I am sure your KT1 post would not have encountered any comments on its own as a KT1 could pass as rare in a lot of peoples eyes but along with the C3, lego tail and the M2, M4 posts I think it all just became too much for most of us and we felt the need to speak out.
> 
> I must say I think your C3 looks great with that tailcap and the KT1 bezel a real neat light and the same goes for those minty looking M2 & M4 lights. If I had seen them posted in the "Post your surefire collection" thread I would of posted just that.
> 
> :wave:



hi william,

please clear your inbox!

Your shipment has arrived :wave:


----------



## Rat

dbleznak said:


> Point taken, eloquently stated. Previous post will be removed.



Glade you see what we are on about and hope to see you post in here soon with a rare gem :thumbsup: Seeing that you have removed your post how about re-posting it in the Surefire thread as plenty of members would love to see it as it one cool looking light.





tobrien said:


> here's an experimental LX2 body I've had for a bit that I got on CPFMP: *X00555* (easy to remember!)
> 
> edit: in all honesty, I don't think much experimentation goes on with such a straightforward body, right? I'd imagine the heads are where the prototyping goes on most lol



Cool serial :thumbsup: I would love to know what proto-type work has been done to it. Times like this I wish *size 15* was still around or some of the old crew who had so much SF knowledge.




d337944 said:


> Just came in today
> 12ZM and 3P ... both almost mint



Man great score OLD school Gems did you find them in OZ ? I have the 12ZM on my wish list hard to find in good condition.




Mr.Freeze said:


> hi william,
> 
> please clear your inbox!
> 
> Your shipment has arrived :wave:




That's great news I was starting to get worried. Inbox cleared and PM sent.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


OK my turn how about this new score :rock: Up until now I have only ever seen one other 

I have been after this light for almost three years and finally got one and to top it off its NIB.

It's even still sealed up in the box. The box is a little rough not that I care about the box. It's the first time I have ever left a light sealed for this long. I cannot take it any longer so I am going to open it after posting this post.






:wave:


----------



## Meganoggin

C'mon show us


----------



## Toohotruk

Yeah, lets see! 

BTW...What did happen to Size 15? Now that I think about it, I haven't seen a post from him in a long, long time.


----------



## KROMATICS

Yeah, I noticed he hasn't posted in several months. Sometimes people lose interest and just move on to other things though.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, I miss Al.


----------



## Toohotruk

KROMATICS said:


> ...Sometimes people lose interest and just move on to other things though.



Hopefully that's all it is...but for somebody that had well over 20,000 posts on here, kind of makes you wonder.

Edit: OK, 18,000 posts. Looks like that's probably what happened...he posted less and less frequently and his last post was in May. Maybe something will spark that need to come back on here and be active again. Knowing him, he has probably said everything there is to be said about SF lights and got tired of repeating himself.

Edit #2: Interesting that of his four "friends" on CPF, only *Empath* is still active...*Kiessling*, *Radio* and _*Tempest UK*_ have all stopped posting. It's funny how you don't realize that you haven't seen posts from certain familiar people for a long time...I wonder how many other "old timers" have dropped off the radar without my noticing?


----------



## uhsodium

tobrien said:


> here's an experimental LX2 body I've had for a bit that I got on CPFMP: *X00555* (easy to remember!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: in all honesty, I don't think much experimentation goes on with such a straightforward body, right? I'd imagine the heads are where the prototyping goes on most lol


it is funny because in Thailand 555 means hahaha


----------



## Rat

Meganoggin said:


> C'mon show us






Toohotruk said:


> Yeah, lets see!




Sorry guys did not mean to keep you hanging :devil: 

So I have now opened the box the batteries were 2016 so the light came out in 2006.

*Here it is without any further ado I present to you all the C2-HABK* *Remington* *Special edition*






I finally own one after so many years hunting. So happy.

:wave:


----------



## 880arm

Very nice Rat. It's a beauty!


----------



## Meganoggin

Lovely! A little bit jealous.....

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tempest UK

Toohotruk said:


> Edit #2: Interesting that of his four "friends" on CPF, only *Empath* is still active...*Kiessling*, *Radio* and _*Tempest UK*_ have all stopped posting. It's funny how you don't realize that you haven't seen posts from certain familiar people for a long time...I wonder how many other "old timers" have dropped off the radar without my noticing?



I'm alive!

I check back on the forums every now and then, particularly this thread. I haven't been as interested in SureFire's offerings over the past few years so gradually stopped having things to contribute.

I'm still impressed by all the cool things people find and post in this thread, though. Very impressive collections and some stuff I never thought I would see.


----------



## Monocrom

Good to know you're still around!

And yes... SureFire hasn't been all that exciting for me either since PK left.


----------



## luisma

Rat said:


> Sorry guys did not mean to keep you hanging :devil:
> 
> So I have now opened the box the batteries were 2016 so the light came out in 2006.
> 
> *Here it is without any further ado I present to you all the C2-HABK* *Remington* *Special edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally own one after so many years hunting. So happy.
> 
> :wave:



Very Nice Rat,
I like the way the Remington Logo jumps from the black, I have a L5-HA with the Remington Logo but since is HA it does not jump out as it does on this one. Great light!!

Luis


----------



## luisma

I got this one the day before yesterday from a fellow member. I have been looking for this light myself for a while now and I finally found it like I wanted it, NIB never been open and as long as it belongs to me it won't get opened either. The good thing is that I can display it and be able to see it. 

If anyone out there knows how many where actually made of these beauties, I heard two stories 25 and the other 50 where made, anyone knows? 

Thanks

Luis


----------



## Toohotruk

That Remington is SWEET!!! oo:

Temest UK: Glad to see you're still alive and kicking! I don't post as much as I used to, so I understand. 

BTW...I wasn't a fan of Surefire's newer lights, but they have grown on me over time...and I do love my Fury, it has become one of my favorite lights.


----------



## Radio

Toohotruk said:


> Edit #2: Interesting that of his four "friends" on CPF, only *Empath* is still active...*Kiessling*, *Radio* and _*Tempest UK*_ have all stopped posting. It's funny how you don't realize that you haven't seen posts from certain familiar people for a long time...I wonder how many other "old timers" have dropped off the radar without my noticing?



Alive and well!


----------



## Monocrom

Radio said:


> Alive and well!



Good to know.


----------



## London Lad

Tempest UK said:


> I'm alive!
> 
> I check back on the forums every now and then, particularly this thread. I haven't been as interested in SureFire's offerings over the past few years so gradually stopped having things to contribute.
> 
> I'm still impressed by all the cool things people find and post in this thread, though. Very impressive collections and some stuff I never thought I would see.



:wave:


----------



## samuraishot

Hey guys, I didn't want to post a whole new thread about this, so I thought I'd ask it here real quick. Is the E2L-AA in BK considered rare?


----------



## cland72

samuraishot said:


> Hey guys, I didn't want to post a whole new thread about this, so I thought I'd ask it here real quick. Is the E2L-AA in BK considered rare?



I'd say yes - I didn't even know they made one in BK.


----------



## Tana

samuraishot said:


> Hey guys, I didn't want to post a whole new thread about this, so I thought I'd ask it here real quick. Is the E2L-AA in BK considered rare?



PICS !!! OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN !!!


----------



## samuraishot

Tana said:


> PICS !!! OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN !!!



PM sent! :devil:


----------



## cland72

samuraishot said:


> PM sent! :devil:



PM? PM?!?! BS! We all want pics!


----------



## Tana

cland72 said:


> PM? PM?!?! BS! We all want pics!


----------



## luisma

samuraishot said:


> PM sent! :devil:




You can't leave us hanging, we need some pics!!!

Luis


----------



## Tana

It was probably false advertisement by the merchant... we both found that seller is marketing it as "black" but manufacturer's code is E2LAA-HA-WH so - regular olive-drab/grey HA...


----------



## luisma

Here is a treat for you guys, this is a 3P Prototype that Surefire was going to make to go along with the 6P USA edition, no USA 3P's ever got done and the project got dumped. The bezel is the original that came with the light, the tailcap is not the original tailcap, the original was Silver but the seller did not have it so I added the black one to make it look like a complete light, I thought of taking one my old 3P's and taking off the ano and making it look silver any other ideas would be appreciated. 

Luis


----------



## 880arm

Luisma that is a treasure. Are the white stripes clear anodized aluminum?

It's a shame about the tailcap but like you said, you probably could strip the ano off one and polish it up where it looks nice.


----------



## luisma

Thanks 880arm, 
The stripes are actually anodized white stripes, the red is also a little bid different than the Red 3P's I have, it's more of a soft red not as bright as the others, the blue bezel is the same as the Old Vintage Blue 6P's I have.

Luis


----------



## Monocrom

luisma said:


> Here is a treat for you guys, this is a 3P Prototype that Surefire was going to make to go along with the 6P USA edition, no USA 3P's ever got done and the project got dumped. The bezel is the original that came with the light, the tailcap is not the original tailcap, the original was Silver but the seller did not have it so I added the black one to make it look like a complete light, I thought of taking one my old 3P's and taking off the ano and making it look silver any other ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Luis



If the color is the main thing, the easiest thing to do is to get a Gunmetal 6P and just use the tailcap from that.


----------



## Blackbird13

Here is a couple yal folks might like . One is an older m6 that after I bought I was upset at the scratches, after looking at it closer it appears to be milling marks . But I'm not sure if that process would take place after the ha process . Either way I still love the light . Oh ya and this little prototype I received from a bud. Thanks and enjoy


----------



## mckeand13

Blackbird13 said:


> Here is a couple yal folks might like . One is an older m6 that after I bought I was upset at the scratches, after looking at it closer it appears to be milling marks . But I'm not sure if that process would take place after the ha process . Either way I still love the light . Oh ya and this little prototype I received from a bud. Thanks and enjoy



What is this? Looks very serious!


----------



## Blackbird13

mckeand13 said:


> What is this? Looks very serious!


Sf beast prototype


----------



## AR_Shorty

Here's my latest pick up. Thought it was pretty unique due to the serial number...


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Wow! Experimental #2, congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

I don't know if it's rare or unusual, but does a Z2 with a C##### serial mean anything? I've seen X#####, A#####, and B#####, but never a C-serial


----------



## Mr.Freeze

a "c" serial number is only a later upgrade than "a" or "b" numbers or not?
i own l4 lumamax as follow: a numbered with 60 lumens, b numbered with 120 lumens and the c numbered (missed in mycollection) should have 170 or more lumens.


----------



## luisma

Here a rare one I had never seen one before I bought this one and if anyone has any more information on this light you are welcome to add to the information I know. This Z2 was made by Surefire all in Brass, it was manufactured for Harley Davidson to sell with their motorcycles. I don't know how many where made or when, by the body style it's vintage Z2. 
One of the reason I had not posted this light is because I was did not know if I wanted to get it polished or leave it as is. What do you guys think? Polish the lights or leave as is? 

thanks for looking :naughty:

Luis


----------



## mckeand13

luisma said:


> What do you guys think? Polish the lights or leave as is?



Polish it once and you start a never ending cycle of polishing.....


----------



## Toohotruk

Leave it tarnished...much cooler IMHO.

Very cool light! oo:


----------



## Helmut.G

luisma said:


> One of the reason I had not posted this light is because I was did not know if I wanted to get it polished or leave it as is. What do you guys think? Polish the lights or leave as is?


WOAH! That's niiice. Never seen something like it. Will you sell it? 

I wouldn't polish it, if I were you.

It's not a Z2, it's a 6Z body (predecessor to the Z2) but with the bezel style that came on the 3P/6P/9P and similar.
6Zs, 7Zs and 9Zs usually had all smooth bezels or in a seemingly rarer variant a bezel with the knurling offset from the front. Both these styles were not used on any other light that I know of.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Leave it as it is. Congrats on this beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## 880arm

Awesome light. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## luisma

Helmut.G said:


> WOAH! That's niiice. Never seen something like it. Will you sell it?
> 
> I wouldn't polish it, if I were you.
> 
> It's not a Z2, it's a 6Z body (predecessor to the Z2) but with the bezel style that came on the 3P/6P/9P and similar.
> 6Zs, 7Zs and 9Zs usually had all smooth bezels or in a seemingly rarer variant a bezel with the knurling offset from the front. Both these styles were not used on any other light that I know of.



You are right Helmut I meant to write 6Z instead I wrote Z2. 
I think overwhelmingly everyone who has commented had said not to polish and I have to agree although it would like incredible polished there is a character to it as is. 
Thank you those who have giving me advice on it. 

:thanks: Luis


----------



## Lomandor

Hey guys, the G2, not most collectors favourites but here is my black G2 with a "BLASER" logo on the bezel next to my G2 camo.


----------



## luisma

Lomador very nice both, I like anything with a logo in the bezel does not matter what Surefire light it is and the Camo or Real Tree G2 is also very awesome congratulations on both. 

Luis


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Here a rare one I had never seen one before I bought this one and if anyone has any more information on this light you are welcome to add to the information I know. This Z2 was made by Surefire all in Brass, it was manufactured for Harley Davidson to sell with their motorcycles. I don't know how many where made or when, by the body style it's vintage Z2.
> One of the reason I had not posted this light is because I was did not know if I wanted to get it polished or leave it as is. What do you guys think? Polish the lights or leave as is?
> 
> thanks for looking :naughty:
> 
> Luis


Hi Louis, 
Recently you find a lot of beautiful torch Yeah! 
Very nice!
The lens cap is resin , right?
Brian


----------



## Bogie

I would only consider my A2 to be rare but it is only partially as its a Lego I started with a A2-Green and found the A2-PP head separately. (so somewhere out there is a true Porcupine marked body missing its head)


----------



## Kestrel

luisma said:


> Here a rare one I had never seen one before I bought this one and if anyone has any more information on this light you are welcome to add to the information I know. This Z2 was made by Surefire all in Brass, it was manufactured for Harley Davidson to sell with their motorcycles. I don't know how many where made or when [...]



My apologies for the question, but are you sure that light is really brass or perhaps just an unusual anodizing of aluminum?

Either way it's very rare (& congrats on the *very nice *collector 6Z), but an actual brass SureFire would be *extraordinarily* fantastically rare IMO.


----------



## luisma

Kestrel said:


> My apologies for the question, but are you sure that light is really brass or perhaps just an unusual anodizing of aluminum?
> 
> Either way it's very rare (& congrats on the *very nice *collector 6Z), but an actual brass SureFire would be *extraordinarily* fantastically rare IMO.



No reason to apologize for the question. It's brass alright, the weight alone will tell you, this light weights probably about 3-4 times as much in comparison to any of the 6Z's in my collection, it's not a factual weight but just the feel of the weight in my hands. If the person who told me the story about why this Surefire light was made is right and I am 100% sure they stated the truth, it was made for Harley Davidson and they wanted a very tough light to go with their bikes thus Brass was used. I have only been collecting now for a little over a year but I have read a lot in these great forums and all over the internet and I have yet to find anything like this Surefire, it's definitely a rare piece. 
What I am going to do is take it apart and shoot some more pictures if you would like to see some more details of not only the outside but the inner's of the tail cap and walls of the body and bezel and of post them. I really could not believe it when I first laid my eyes on this beauty it's really a very nice piece of engineering and it makes you think what Surefire could make or made during their early years that we have not heard or seen yet. 
I will follow up with new pics once I shoot them. 

thanks for looking and asking, 

Luis


----------



## Kestrel

Hello Luis, thanks for the quick reply.
This is amazing, a search of the entire Web (or just CPF for that matter) and literally the only 'hit' on this is from your Feb post.
I'm a particular fan of the Z's, and I've tried to read everything on them over the years. This is truly an extraordinary SureFire.


----------



## archimedes

I have a stainless steel P60 host (approximately 6Z sized) ... and it is *heavy* !

Brass would likely weigh even more - what an amazing light, thanks for your post(s) :thumbsup:


----------



## LightJunk

Rare mint M3.


----------



## tobrien

^nice! that looks old as heck

edit: is the tailcap "laser products?"


----------



## Eric242

You bet it´s Laser Products 

Eric


----------



## LightJunk

tobrien said:


> ^nice! that looks old as heck
> 
> edit: is the tailcap "laser products?"





Eric242 said:


> You bet it´s Laser Products
> 
> Eric



Yes Eric's right. Laser Products on the tailcap. Surefire spelt as SURE-FIRE


----------



## MBentz

LightJunk said:


> Rare mint M3.



I will give you my first born child for this. Second if needed.


----------



## tobrien

Eric242 said:


> You bet it´s Laser Products
> 
> Eric





LightJunk said:


> Yes Eric's right. Laser Products on the tailcap. Surefire spelt as SURE-FIRE



gotcha, thanks and nice light! 

edit: it looks like they even used bezel rings for the pyrex back then too! I assumed all early Surefires used pop-in lenses


----------



## LightJunk

MBentz said:


> I will give you my first born child for this. Second if needed.



LOL....a kid of mine is more than enough. No thank you. Any girlfriends?


----------



## MBentz

I have a fiancee. I'm not sure she would approve. 

Seriously, if you ever want to sell it, I'd like the first crack at it.


----------



## LightJunk

LOL sure man. I'll let you know :thumbsup:


----------



## luisma

This is a very nice and rare Minty Fresh First Gen E1e-HA without any markings on either side of the light or Bezel.

Luis :twothumbs


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> This is a very nice and rare Minty Fresh First Gen E1e-HA without any markings on either side of the light or Bezel.
> 
> Luis :twothumbs


Oh!
It didn't number and any lettering.
Amazed to find and looking for!
Luis, Very nice!
Brian


----------



## tobrien

nice luis! what are the ways of telling what gen e-series it is?


----------



## Eric242

I´d say the smooth bezel on it´s head, the two flat´s body and the twisty tailcap with the dimple on it´s side 

Cheers
Eric


----------



## jamesmtl514

I'll chime in.
The flat (non-crenelated) bezel.
The color
The 2 flat sides where SF udually mark the light.


----------



## luisma

Thanks for answering the question James and Eric.
I'll add to the explanation with "the owner of the light told me it was" :devil:
But both of you were right on the money with your explanations.

Luis


----------



## Kif

I finally have a change to take good photos of my recent collection:


Surefire model 1252-06 Leopard weaponlight

box







Mounts and tail cap




Light it self







Battery and Manual












Also, a hard to get serial SureFire 30th Anniversary Collector Set, GS0777
I guess I'll keep this set sealed forever


----------



## mckeand13

Kif,

What does the term "leopard" mean for this light? I was expecting to see a spotted anodizing or coating but it looks black.


----------



## Kif

I guess this light were designed to mount on the top of "Leupold" riflescope
Somehow the sticker was typo to "Leopard" (see 1st pic) 
Not sure though


----------



## bound




----------



## bound

3BL





3BL & 6BL & BL1 body


----------



## bound

DARPA


----------



## luisma

With this post I will show how much I still have to learn about Surefire lights and parts. As I was talking to another member he pointed out the rarity of the KL3 Ribbed or Finned Bezels which have the Model number and serial upside down from the normal way in which they where lasered I am not 100% but he told me that Surefire changed it for the model and serial to be read from the body side which is what we see on all KL3 Bezels after serial number 1000, if anyone can confirm if that after serial number 1000 surefire changed it and it's true please post or send me a message. 
Anyhow here are a few of the ones I have, didn't know I had then until a week ago when I looked through my storage boxes and found them. Now they will be up on the shelves as part of my rare light's section. 

thanks 

Luis


----------



## jamesmtl514

I just looked at 2/3 of my KL-3 bk, they are over 1000 serial and printed the opposite way.


----------



## luisma

Here is a NIB low serial number #225 Emerson Knife and Light

thanks for looking :candle:


Luis


----------



## RI Chevy

Really cool! And nice.


----------



## 5rings

I just finished reading 30-odd pages of awesomeness!

KIF- in #995 your Leopard light kit is great. I thought the term “leopard light” was generic for white lights mounted to non-tactical, hunting type rifles. Leopards, being nocturnal, are often hunted by baiting and spotlighting at night. The practice is _mostly_ illegal in the US, but standard in parts of Africa.

Do you have other info on _Leopard v. Leupold_?

Mods, if it’s OT please delete.​


----------



## Mr.Freeze

9.11 Commenmorative Edition #501


----------



## Solscud007




----------



## luisma

Solscud007 said:


>



Very Nice 6P Solscud007 I had never seen the PK Logo on that part of the body before. 

Luis


----------



## BlazerNL

luisma said:


> Here is a NIB low serial number #225 Emerson Knife and Light
> 
> thanks for looking :candle:
> 
> 
> Luis




Love that set.

Kind regards JP


----------



## Eric242

Look what the cat just dragged in! A C2-BK crosshairs logo #A01674 in very good condition with only a very few spots of missing ano.






Together with it´s brother #A03083:






and my Crosshairs crew altogether:


----------



## luisma

Very nice lights Eric I really greatly enjoy the Centurion Crossfire logos and the Crossfire M3. 
Classic Surefire!
Someday I will put my set of Crossfire lights and shoot a group pic. But I really enjoy seen yours. 

thanks for showing them to us.

Luis


----------



## Glowmo

Isn't this a nice C3 combo? All parts are absolutely mint!


----------



## tobrien

^that's beautiful. very nice glowmo!


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## AndyF

Mr.Freeze said:


>



Very nice Gunter. Really like the green camo one.


----------



## jamesmtl514

W. O. W. 
All I can say


----------



## Mr.Freeze

SUREFIRE 12ZM at the end of the great 80's with unbelieveable 500 Lumens


----------



## cenz

Really nice 12zm.


----------



## luisma

This thread has been quiet for a little bit, lets get it going again. 
*LX2 Lumamax Surefire Flashlight Abel Brown Trout* 
This is one I received a little bit ago. I been looking for one of these beauties for a while and finally was able to get my hands on one New In Box. 
It was hard to shoot pictures either too much flash or too little flash, the best pictures actually came from my cell phone. I did had to brighten the pictures a little they came out somewhat dark. Sorry this was the best I can do. 
I am pretty sure Surefire also made also an E1B with this anodizing called Abel Brown Trout if anyone else knows or has one please post. 


Thanks and enjoy. 
Luis


 





 








Here is the complete album link in case you want to see all the pictures of this light.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645577499031/


----------



## Toohotruk

What a beautiful light! oo:


----------



## bound

Hi Luis,
Ceramic texture trout! Very nice!:devil:


----------



## jamesmtl514

There is a whole line of them. About 5 in total I believe. 5 Lx2 5 E1b

Someone on here has them all.. (Not me)


----------



## hombreluhrs

Luis,
That is the nicest finish I've ever seen on a light  Been doin a lot of trout fishing lately so that may have had some influence on me


----------



## bound

I just received the M3.
















Serial number:
A00105
A00445
A00719
A00146
A01843


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I removed Dirty Wage Guy's rude post, a violation of CPF Rule 4, and posts referring to it. Dirty Wage Guy's post was saved for the record. 

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Again, please see post 1025. No more off topic conversation relating to my post, or the poster who provoked my comments. I removed several posts. Please get back on topic. If people want to continue this type of conversation, then please take it to the Underground.

Bill


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Thank you for removing the last post. I was going to retaliate and say a lot more things I may regret but, I'll leave it at that and apologize to luis and the rest of the gentleman who post their treasures here. And a big apology to Mr Bullzeyebill for posting s#!tty and offensive things on your watch.
sorry for being an A-hole
With that being said, let's see them surefire's! Post on fellas! Post on

DWG


----------



## 880arm

luisma said:


> . . . I am pretty sure Surefire also made also an E1B with this anodizing called Abel Brown Trout if anyone else knows or has one please post . . .



Thanks for sharing this Luis, those AbeLights are beautiful. IIRC the custom anodizing was done by hand just like the Abel reels. It's really impressive work.


----------



## tobrien

880arm said:


> Thanks for sharing this Luis, those AbeLights are beautiful. IIRC the custom anodizing was done by hand just like the Abel reels. It's really impressive work.



that's awesome! I figured Abel stuff must be pretty high-end if they have custom Surefire runs (this post probably proves I know nothing about fishing).

it's worth repeating that the Abel LX2 looks absolutely spectacular. It's very different, sure, but I'll be darned if that isn't a beauty.


----------



## RI Chevy

That light is one of the most unique finishes that I have ever seen on a light. :thumbsup: It would be nice to see more of them out on the market.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Camo Jungle C2 and E2e


----------



## Meganoggin

Those are beautiful, Gunter!

Great picture too, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lomandor

Hey guys, was looking at some of my lights today and just realised that there are 2 types of Emerson C2's. Has anybody else noticed this before and can you guys enlighten with your know.. 

sorry about the bad photo with dust and fingerprints, got lazy :tired:


----------



## elugelab

Finally I too have a rare Surefire.


----------



## d337944

Just came in the mail today  Unfortunately not mint, but in very good condition ... markings slightly worn though. No. A00398!


----------



## luisma

ohhhh my goodness love those early M3's they are probably among by favorite looking lights. Very nice serial too!!!

Great find!!!! :thumbsup:



d337944 said:


> Just came in the mail today  Unfortunately not mint, but in very good condition ... markings slightly worn though. No. A00398!


----------



## d337944

Thanks Luis, my "collection" is only just starting ... nothing like yours yet mate! Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Lomandor

d337944 said:


> Just came in the mail today  Unfortunately not mint, but in very good condition ... markings slightly worn though. No. A00398!



Wow, nice find buddy, your collection is growing fast! Love the old school M3, they look deadly..


----------



## d337944

Cheers mate! Just found out my old M3 was used as a Prop in the Movie "Proof of Life" (2000), and it was never actually carried in real life. Never seen the movie ...


----------



## el_Pablo

Nice M3!! Is it a crosshair logo?


----------



## d337944

el_Pablo said:


> Nice M3!! Is it a crosshair logo?



Oops - forgot to photograph the logo ... yes it it :thumbsup:


----------



## Lomandor

el_Pablo said:


> Nice M3!! Is it a crosshair logo?



That would be a definite! 

Edit: lol just realised you got in just before me with your answer


----------



## 880arm

These aren't mine (wish they were!) but I was able to snap a picture of them at SureFire's machining facility this week. It was pretty neat to see so many classic SureFire body styles in their "natural" state! (click image for much larger version)



​


----------



## Lomandor

880arm said:


> These aren't mine (wish they were!) but I was able to snap a picture of them at SureFire's machining facility this week. It was pretty neat to see so many classic SureFire body styles in their "natural" state! (click image for much larger version)
> 
> ​



Wow, what an awesome trip that would have been. If it was me, I would be like a fat kid in a candy store. Unfortunately I doubt I will ever get that opportunity..


----------



## Eric242

Nice picture 880arm :thumbsup:

Reminds me to post one of mine I recently acquired...... M2 Centurion A00552. This thing is completely mint, just the lettering doesn´t look 100% anymore. The very early and very dark HA ano. Colour difference in the parts is not as bad as the picture suggests though. Just a quick and dirty shot in the dark @ ISO3200.







Eric


----------



## Lomandor

Eric242 said:


> Nice picture 880arm :thumbsup:
> 
> Reminds me to post one of mine I recently acquired...... M2 Centurion A00552. This thing is completely mint, just the lettering doesn´t look 100% anymore. The very early and very dark HA ano. Colour difference in the parts is not as bad as the picture suggests though. Just a quick and dirty shot in the dark @ ISO3200.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric



Yeah rub it in!


----------



## DAN92

880arm,

nice photo, a handsome machining.


----------



## luisma

Great pic and I am sure a great trip. Jealous Luis 




880arm said:


> These aren't mine (wish they were!) but I was able to snap a picture of them at SureFire's machining facility this week. It was pretty neat to see so many classic SureFire body styles in their "natural" state! (click image for much larger version)
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## luisma

Eric all I can say it's WOW what a great looking light I love the old dark color ano and a very nice low serial number. It's incredible how many of these old lights with low serials have survived through years in mint to new condition. 
Congratulations on this your latest acquisition, I saved the picture to my collection of pictures of old surefire lights. Great find.


Luis




Eric242 said:


> Nice picture 880arm :thumbsup:
> 
> Reminds me to post one of mine I recently acquired...... M2 Centurion A00552. This thing is completely mint, just the lettering doesn´t look 100% anymore. The very early and very dark HA ano. Colour difference in the parts is not as bad as the picture suggests though. Just a quick and dirty shot in the dark @ ISO3200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


----------



## Eric242

luisma said:


> It's incredible how many of these old lights with low serials have survived through years in mint to new condition.


Indeed Luis. Especially considering that back then nobody considered these collectibles and most of them didn´t land in flashoholic hands.

Eric


----------



## 880arm

Lomandor said:


> Wow, what an awesome trip that would have been . . .





DAN92 said:


> 880arm,
> 
> nice photo, a handsome machining.





luisma said:


> Great pic and I am sure a great trip. Jealous Luis



It was a great trip and I consider myself very fortunate. To be honest, I'm not too sure how I managed to pull it off but there was no harm in asking . . . and it paid off!




Eric242 said:


> Nice picture 880arm :thumbsup:
> 
> Reminds me to post one of mine I recently acquired...... M2 Centurion A00552 . . .



That is a beautiful light Eric! I marvel at the wonderful lights guys like you and Luis have in your collections.


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Hey guys, was looking at some of my lights today and just realised that there are 2 types of Emerson C2's. Has anybody else noticed this before and can you guys enlighten with your know..
> 
> sorry about the bad photo with dust and fingerprints, got lazy :tired:




You lucky so and so you scored a early Emerson C2. I have had one of them on my radar for years good find :thumbsup:

It's been awhile for me. Posting that is. 
I been busy moving house and business so just have not had the time lately nice lights guys some really nice finds.



880arm said:


> These aren't mine (wish they were!) but I was able to snap a picture of them at SureFire's machining facility this week. It was pretty neat to see so many classic SureFire body styles in their "natural" state! (click image for much larger version)
> 
> 
> 
> ​





880arm Great picture would love to have a few of them. Got any other pic's from your trip ? I wonder if Surefire have a show room of past and present lights in any of there offices ?

Keep the photo's coming guys.


:wave:


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> 880arm Great picture would love to have a few of them. Got any other pic's from your trip ? I wonder if Surefire have a show room of past and present lights in any of there offices ? . . .



Good to see you posting Rat! I've been wondering where you ran off to.

I have been working on a full write-up of the trip but I keep getting side-tracked by non-flashlight things. If I didn't have to work for a living I would have a lot more time for this stuff  

I saw a bunch of lights (naturally) but nothing like the iconic PK photo where he is surrounded by lights at his work table. There was a display case in their demo room which contained a few older lights like the 6Z but I didn't notice anything particularly rare there. It was neat to see the unfinished parts at the machining center, just being able to see them in such pristine condition after being discontinued for so long.

This photo has a few raw parts that should look familiar to collectors here (click for larger image) . . . .



​
Some of these parts are a bit harder for me to ID . . .



​
And finally, something from the present . . . a basket of freshly machined P1R Peacekeeper bodies taken right after the de-burring process . . .



​


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Very nice pics, thanks a lot for sharing! :bow:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

oh yeah, very nice pics... you make me jealous right now!
thanks for share


----------



## bound

880arm said:


> These aren't mine (wish they were!) but I was able to snap a picture of them at SureFire's machining facility this week. It was pretty neat to see so many classic SureFire body styles in their "natural" state! (click image for much larger version)
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hi, 
You are in these photos taken Surefire Hall? Or friends there? Why are they able to maintain its original state? 
Some classic design really is very great! 
Can see them really pleasant thing!
Brian


----------



## 880arm

bound said:


> Hi,
> You are in these photos taken Surefire Hall? Or friends there? Why are they able to maintain its original state?
> Some classic design really is very great!
> Can see them really pleasant thing!
> Brian



I was able to visit SureFire while I was in California a couple of weeks ago. These photos were taken in their machining center there. They just have glass display cases showing some of the old bodies they used to produce there and they all looked as good as new!


----------



## bound

880arm said:


> I was able to visit SureFire while I was in California a couple of weeks ago. These photos were taken in their machining center there. They just have glass display cases showing some of the old bodies they used to produce there and they all looked as good as new!


Really great experience! 
I think a lot of fans also hope to have the opportunity of such a visit.:devil:


----------



## tobrien

I think these qualify as rare!











and it's not a the only X-body in my Surefire collection, it has a friend! haha






strangely enough, I didn't pay much at all for either of these, so I have to consider myself lucky in that regard

edit: I've had the X-body LX2 for a year or more now, but the 6P-LED X-body I just got very recently


----------



## Lomandor

tobrien said:


> I think these qualify as rare!



Wow nice find, would love to see the matching bezel and tailcap attached.


----------



## tobrien

Lomandor said:


> Wow nice find, would love to see the matching bezel and tailcap attached.



thank you Lomandor! your wish is my command, but with a G2Z-TN bezel and tail. Close enough though, right?


----------



## Lomandor

tobrien said:


> thank you Lomandor! your wish is my command, but with a G2Z-TN bezel and tail. Close enough though, right?



Awww sweet asss, more so than I thought it would be! I'm jealoussssssss.. Want want want


----------



## tobrien

Lomandor said:


> Awww sweet asss, more so than I thought it would be! I'm jealoussssssss.. Want want want



thanks man! there's something special about tan lights, huh?


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Cool! oo:

Is the 6P body Type III anodizing?


----------



## Lomandor

Toohotruk said:


> WOW! Cool! oo:
> 
> Is the 6P body Type III anodizing?



Looks like it's that cheracote finish however you spell it.. Luisma has one C2 like that.


----------



## 880arm

Very nice tobrien!


----------



## tobrien

Toohotruk said:


> WOW! Cool! oo:
> 
> Is the 6P body Type III anodizing?


thanks a lot man 


Lomandor said:


> Looks like it's that cheracote finish however you spell it.. Luisma has one C2 like that.


to be honest with you guys, I don't think it's cerakote (speaking purely from opinion here) and it may well be Type III anodizing. I did, at one point, have a "Ridgeway Blue" cerakoted 6P light and it had a much "rougher" texture than this. I'd say the texture of this tan 6P-LED is about comparable to the non-glossy Surefire Z44 (black HA?) bezel I have.

it's still possible it's cerakote, but it definitely doesn't feel as rough as I remember my Ridgeway Blue 6P being. 

I'm definitely very open to hearing your thoughts, because the more I (and _we_!) know about this X-series 6P-L body, the better 




880arm said:


> Very nice tobrien!



thank you sir! youre too kind as always


----------



## Rat

tobrien said:


> I think these qualify as rare!
> and it's not a the only X-body in my Surefire collection, it has a friend! haha



Love them sir you are a very lucky man.
I have never been able to find an X### surefire the hunt continues.

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:



:wave:


----------



## tobrien

Rat said:


> Love them sir you are a very lucky man.
> I have never been able to find an X### surefire the hunt continues.
> 
> Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:



hey, thanks Rat! You've got a stellar collection yourself, and I definitely appreciate the kind words!


----------



## RI Chevy

What does the "X" signify or represent.


----------



## Lomandor

RI Chevy said:


> What does the "X" signify or represent.



From what I've seen on treasure maps, it represents the location of the treasure...


----------



## Rat

RI Chevy said:


> What does the "X" signify or represent.



As far as I know its related to proto-types & experimental lights (not in production yet)







Lomandor said:


> From what I've seen on treasure maps, it represents the location of the treasure...



So true if you find one your sure have found treasure 



:wave:


----------



## RI Chevy

LOL. Thank you sir.


----------



## bound

Left to rightKEF-5K ==>PKEF C-8K ==>DEF3D






PKEF 5K & PKEF C 8K


----------



## bound

*A2*


----------



## cland72

I was surfing Google images and came across *this open Photobucket folder just chock full of rare Surefires*. Enjoy!


----------



## Eric242

That switchless E-Series twisty body is a strange thing I have never ever seen before....

Eric


----------



## Toohotruk

I don't think I would have carved my name on it like the apparent owner did...definitely one I have never seen though.


----------



## scout24

Cland- Thanks for the link! Fantastic stuff!


----------



## cubebike

Eric242 said:


> That switchless E-Series twisty body is a strange thing I have never ever seen before....
> 
> Eric



That E series twisty was sold over cpf market place by Curse
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?249431-SF-rare-lights
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?267293-SF-Rare-Lights-3


----------



## Eric242

Now that you mentioned it....


----------



## coctailer

Red LED only.

Yes, that is a Mickey Mouse Band Aid on my pinkie.


----------



## Lomandor

This is a surefire that does not seem to be as desired as a collectable and does not get much of a mention. 
After grabbing a BNIP G2 Camo from AR_Shorty on the MP today, it reminded me of my other G2's in my collection. 

So allow me! Here are a few of my favourites! 

*Surefire G2's*

1: BNIB Old School G2 with pop out tailcap. 
2: Camo G2
3: Camo G2 with "RealTree HardWoods 20 200" print
4: G2 BK with "Blaser"







PS: If anyone has some of the others out there, like the "CPF" and the original camo and wants to part with them, feel free to entertain me. :wave:


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice! I like the Camo versions. I wish they would do another run of Camo's in all of their lights. Just curious, is it Camo all the way through, or just a coating?


----------



## Lomandor

RI Chevy said:


> Nice! I like the Camo versions. I wish they would do another run of Camo's in all of their lights. Just curious, is it Camo all the way through, or just a coating?



Yes, I know how you feel... 
The camo is just a coating on the outside of the light and will peel off with use from what I've seen on others users, though dew to the camo pattern, is barely noticeable in moderate cases.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk

I have a camo G2 that I picked up from Gander Mountain for a mere $25 on clearance...wish I had bought more of them at that price! Does anyone know how many of these were made?


----------



## Trombley

Hi, how much rare is Surefire 1st generation body for M951/M961/...? Can you tell me estimated price for this? I have not seen any on Ebay for a long time (means never for me ).
SW01 would be fine for it, but they are really rare and I cant find any copy.


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## luisma

Just picked this one up on Ebay. Pictured as it came to me with some cleaning done to the light since it was dirty. I am not sure if the tail cap or the bezel are the original ones, I had seen somewhere a picture of a LX1 from a SHOT show but I have not been able to find it although I have search all the internet search engines. If anyone has a picture of one please let me know I'll like to get the original tail and bezel that the light would have come with. 
A little history on this LX1 Prototype, the seller told me he picked this one up from a friend who attended that year's SHOT show, as I said before I know that Surefire showed an LX1 in a Shot show I have seen the picture, no way of knowing if this is the one on the picture, Surefire who is known for showing off lights at SHOT shows and never going to production with the lights, never did produce the LX1, although Chinese manufactures made clones of this light, saw on for sale on Ebay about a year ago.

Thanks enjoy, 

Luis


----------



## 880arm

Looks great Luisma! I've seen that light in a thread somewhere before but I can't remember where. Is it possible someone posted an "is this valuable" question about it on here?

EDIT: Found it! looks like it has a different head now.


----------



## luisma

880arm said:


> Looks great Luisma! I've seen that light in a thread somewhere before but I can't remember where. Is it possible someone posted an "is this valuable" question about it on here?
> 
> EDIT: Found it! looks like it has a different head now.



The pictures posted on ebay at least from the auction I won already had this same head and tail, but spionagestudio posted some pictures I don't remember seeing, they could have been from the first ebay post which I don't have a copy I remember the ebay member took the auction off ebay at least once if not a couple of times because he wanted to verify this was a real Surefire light and not a clone from China.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Very nice Luis! Wish I had your kinda money Sir. I saw what you paid for it and wow! You were certainly deterimined to be a winner that day.
have you checked to see if an LX2 head and tail will fit that body? I'm sure it won't run on the one cell but surely you wouldn't have a problem finding someone that would mod the head for you.
Might be your only option considering it's probably impossible to find the original parts for it.

Even though it's a bootleg version, I love my fire kylin LX1 and every time I pick it up I wonder why SF never produced it, but Fire kylin did?


----------



## luisma

Dirty wage guy said:


> Very nice Luis! Wish I had your kinda money Sir. I saw what you paid for it and wow! You were certainly deterimined to be a winner that day.
> have you checked to see if an LX2 head and tail will fit that body? I'm sure it won't run on the one cell but surely you wouldn't have a problem finding someone that would mod the head for you.
> Might be your only option considering it's probably impossible to find the original parts for it.
> 
> Even though it's a bootleg version, I love my fire kylin LX1 and every time I pick it up I wonder why SF never produced it, but Fire kylin did?



DWG here is a quick picture of the LX1 with the tail and bezel of a LX2 I have on my shelves, it definitely does NOT run the head with only one battery. It does look good, I don't know what kind of head could Surefire have wanted to run on this little light, it does light up with the head it came with from ebay.


----------



## Lomandor

luisma said:


> DWG here is a quick picture of the LX1 with the tail and bezel of a LX2 I have on my shelves, it definitely does NOT run the head with only one battery. It does look good, I don't know what kind of head could Surefire have wanted to run on this little light, it does light up with the head it came with from ebay.



might not run but Wow!! Definitely looks the part.. Would be great to get that head working on one cell.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

SWEEET!! Looks just like my fire kylin but REAL SF! Sooo awesome Luis! I'm jealous for sure!


----------



## Eric242

luisma said:


>


It should run with a rechargeable though. I used my LX2 with a 17670 all the time so a RCR123 should get it going.....
I´d keep it that way, with the tailcap and head of a LX2. You´d just have to add a 2-way clip.


Eric


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Great idea Eric! Luis sure does have a Gem there! I'm in awe for sure! 
Does anyone know if there's a thread for surefire X serial numbers?


----------



## luisma

I am going to try your experiment Eric and see if it works, now all I have to do is find my charger.

thanks 

Luis


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Just picked this one up on Ebay. Pictured as it came to me with some cleaning done to the light since it was dirty. I am not sure if the tail cap or the bezel are the original ones, I had seen somewhere a picture of a LX1 from a SHOT show but I have not been able to find it although I have search all the internet search engines. If anyone has a picture of one please let me know I'll like to get the original tail and bezel that the light would have come with.
> A little history on this LX1 Prototype, the seller told me he picked this one up from a friend who attended that year's SHOT show, as I said before I know that Surefire showed an LX1 in a Shot show I have seen the picture, no way of knowing if this is the one on the picture, Surefire who is known for showing off lights at SHOT shows and never going to production with the lights, never did produce the LX1, although Chinese manufactures made clones of this light, saw on for sale on Ebay about a year ago.
> 
> Thanks enjoy,
> 
> Luis


Hi luis,
Very nice!!!:twothumbs


----------



## Kestrel

Very nice LX1 find, thanks for posting pics.


----------



## bound

surefire Z21


----------



## Lomandor

bound said:


> surefire Z21



Nice score Bound

Did you just recently get those? If so it might be the ones I missed out on. A seller made a package deal at $100 for 3 for me and sent me the a link after he posted them on eBay for me to pay for them but someone else managed to jumped in the mean time


----------



## luisma

Nice Brian those are rare for sure. They don't come up for sale anywhere. There is one on sale now on ebay from a member of CPMP. 
Has not sold yet so the market may not be as strong as it used to be on those rare tail caps.
Lomador I missed that ebay buy it now too by the time i clicked on the button it had been sold. I was kicking myself for not being quick enough but you had the inside on the sale that's was brutal.
Maybe the winner is the one who is selling one of these beautiful tail caps on ebay now.
Thanks for sharing Brian very nice as usual.
Luis


----------



## luisma

Kestrel said:


> Very nice LX1 find, thanks for posting pics.



Thanks kestrel.


----------



## bound

Lomandor said:


> Nice score Bound
> 
> Did you just recently get those? If so it might be the ones I missed out on. A seller made a package deal at $100 for 3 for me and sent me the a link after he posted them on eBay for me to pay for them but someone else managed to jumped in the mean time


Hi Lomandor,
Them is very rare!
I learned from my friend there to grab them, only one belongs to me, the other one is my friend.
I would stare at my friend, if he intends to sell the other, I'll let you know.


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Nice Brian those are rare for sure. They don't come up for sale anywhere. There is one on sale now on ebay from a member of CPMP.
> Has not sold yet so the market may not be as strong as it used to be on those rare tail caps.
> Lomador I missed that ebay buy it now too by the time i clicked on the button it had been sold. I was kicking myself for not being quick enough but you had the inside on the sale that's was brutal.
> Maybe the winner is the one who is selling one of these beautiful tail caps on ebay now.
> Thanks for sharing Brian very nice as usual.
> Luis


Hi luis,
In fact, them appear to be here to prove not been abandoned.
We have a lot of desire, we will get to take care of the goddess of fortune.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Lomandor




----------



## luisma

Lomador do you know what the logo on the bezel is from? 

Luis





Lomandor said:


>


----------



## bound

Hi Lomandor,
This is very special, to know what sign it?:thinking:


----------



## Lomandor

luisma said:


> Lomador do you know what the logo on the bezel is from?
> 
> Luis



Absolutely no idea, I was hoping you could answer it for me! I could come up with a few of my own though...

Rock star
Base jumper
I half surrender
Wee in the wind
On top of Mt. Everest 
Leonardo DiCaprio on the titanic 
Look, my fly is undone..


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Absolutely no idea, I was hoping you could answer it for me! I could come up with a few of my own though...
> 
> Rock star
> Base jumper
> I half surrender
> Wee in the wind
> On top of Mt. Everest
> Leonardo DiCaprio on the titanic
> Look, my fly is undone..




WOW they are different good find. 
Looks like fly fishing to me.
Good two see you have two :naughty: I will call dibs on one if you ever think of letting one go :devil:


----------



## luisma

Lomandor said:


> Absolutely no idea, I was hoping you could answer it for me! I could come up with a few of my own though...
> 
> Rock star
> Base jumper
> I half surrender
> Wee in the wind
> On top of Mt. Everest
> Leonardo DiCaprio on the titanic
> Look, my fly is undone..



I have never seen anything like it it's definitely very unique whatever it is someone has to know. 
I'll go for my fly is undone.


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> WOW they are different good find.
> Looks like fly fishing to me.
> Good two see you have two :naughty: I will call dibs on one if you ever think of letting one go :devil:



Sorry Will, one has already found a new cold home with a European syle of living. Fly fishing!? Yes, quite possible indeed. 



luisma said:


> I'll go for my fly is undone.



Agreed, unless proven otherwise, this I'd the most obvious of possibilities..


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Sorry Will, one has already found a new cold home with a European syle of living. Fly fishing!? Yes, quite possible indeed.



Gee got to be quick these days :mecry:


----------



## wadamt16

Is 6P Gunmetal rare?


----------



## Rat

wadamt16 said:


> Is 6P Gunmetal rare?




Good to see people are still posting on CPF about Surefire lights. Never seen it so quite. Speak with more members on eBay these day than on here.


Not unless it is super special like one in post #1007, #827 or #834
You can always post it here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...1-!!POST-YOUR-SUREFIRE-COLLECTION!!-II/page62


:wave:


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> ....Never seen it so quiet. Speak with more members on eBay these day than on here....



:sigh: ...


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Never seen it so quite. Speak with more members on eBay these day than on here...
> 
> :wave:





archimedes said:


> :sigh: ...




Guilty myself!

Double sigh :sigh: :sigh: ...


----------



## Rat

OK lets get this thread back on topic :devil:

I have a Darpa light that I have never seen before. Its a DEF2 but in Blue ?
Can anybody tell me why they made them in blue for what use ?

The eye candy enjoy :naughty:













:rock:





PS: Anybody looking for Darpa lights ? If so PM me. Not this one some DEF3's A, B & C



Double PS: I have a never seen before only two ever made Surefire coming in the mail so stay tuned.


----------



## Lomandor

Wah your DARPA collection is outstanding Will!! You must be close to owning all of them. 

I was watching this show tonight of a guy that evaluates people's crazy collections from dolls to cans, some of them almost worth US2,000,000. 

I think this guy needs to pay you a visit...


----------



## RI Chevy




----------



## Str8stroke

RAT = DARPA KING! :bow:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> OK lets get this thread back on topic :devil:
> 
> I have a Darpa light that I have never seen before. Its a DEF2 but in Blue ?
> Can anybody tell me why they made them in blue for what use ?
> 
> The eye candy enjoy :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rock:
> 
> 
> PS: Anybody looking for Darpa lights ? If so PM me. Not this one some DEF3's A, B & C
> 
> 
> 
> Double PS: I have a never seen before only two ever made Surefire coming in the mail so stay tuned.


Too beautiful, shocking!
Rare + fine + beautiful！！！


----------



## luisma

Glad to see this thread come to life again. 

This is one of my favorite lights in my collection, I don't think I will ever open it. 
Sorry for the really bad pictures, the pictures really don't do justice to this beautiful light and the really great anodizing color.
Enjoy... and keep them coming!!!


----------



## luisma

Rat said:


> OK lets get this thread back on topic :devil:
> 
> I have a Darpa light that I have never seen before. Its a DEF2 but in Blue ?
> Can anybody tell me why they made them in blue for what use ?
> 
> The eye candy enjoy :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Anybody looking for Darpa lights ? If so PM me. Not this one some DEF3's A, B & C
> 
> 
> 
> Double PS: I have a never seen before only two ever made Surefire coming in the mail so stay tuned.




William what an incredible Darpa Collection you have never mind the rest of the lights. Super nice one and I don't think I have ever seen one in blue, very rare for sure. 

Luis


----------



## Str8stroke

luisma, that C2 is so fine! I don't blame you for not opening it, but I couldn't resist. lol So, if you can't must the courage to open it, send it to me! I do it for you! lol 

Super neat C2, thanks for pics.


----------



## cland72

That's awesome, Luisma. I don't think I've ever seen anno in that color. Looks amazing with the black accents of the clip and grip ring.


----------



## Lomandor

luisma said:


> Glad to see this thread come to life again.
> 
> This is one of my favorite lights in my collection, I don't think I will ever open it.
> Sorry for the really bad pictures, the pictures really don't do justice to this beautiful light and the really great anodizing color.
> Enjoy... and keep them coming!!!



Oh yes, this particular team soldier C2, I kick myself for missing out on this one. Very different from the more common team solder C2 out there, I would love to see it in person. Thanks for sharing Luis :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirty wage guy

How many different Team solider lights are there? Besides the C2, I think I've only seen the L2 with crenelated tailcap.

Very nice by the way Luis!


----------



## tobrien

Dirty wage guy said:


> How many different Team solider lights are there? Besides the C2, I think I've only seen the L2 with crenelated tailcap.
> 
> Very nice by the way Luis!



There was a U2 Team Soldier if i'm not mistaken


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Glad to see this thread come to life again.
> 
> This is one of my favorite lights in my collection, I don't think I will ever open it.
> Sorry for the really bad pictures, the pictures really don't do justice to this beautiful light and the really great anodizing color.
> Enjoy... and keep them coming!!!


Hi luis,
hank you for sharing!
It's very charming and beautiful!


----------



## luisma

tobrien said:


> There was a U2 Team Soldier if i'm not mistaken



There is a U2 Team Soldier, I have one I'll have to pull it out and take some pics of that one too. I don't know of any others, maybe Williams knows more about them than I do. 

Luis


----------



## luisma

bound said:


> Hi luis,
> hank you for sharing!
> It's very charming and beautiful!



Thanks Brian


----------



## 880arm

tobrien said:


> There was a U2 Team Soldier if i'm not mistaken



And the L4. Offhand I think that's the one I've seen most commonly.


----------



## Monocrom

wadamt16 said:


> Is 6P Gunmetal rare?



Honestly, no.


----------



## Lomandor

For those who don't realise Luis's "Team Solder" C2 is different from the other Team Soldier C2's out there, here is a photo of the other. 

Note, the first most obvious difference is the ano colour, I beatiful golden green colour (more like the older version surefires) compared to mine with the later greyish colour. 

Second is the placement of the logo "Team Soldier". The one that Luis has, has a print on all 3 flats with the "Team Soldier" logo placed on the bottom flat between the "SUREFIRE" print & the "C2 Centurion" print. The one that I have only has 2 prints placed on both side flats (Team Soldier print & SUREFIRE) but no print on the bottom flat (with the absence of the C2 Centurion print). 

Notice in my photo, the Team Soldier print is on the side flat of the C2 while on Luis's C2, it is on the bottom flat.

I would love to see your light in person Luis and thanks for sharing 







luisma said:


> This is one of my favorite lights in my collection, the pictures really don't do justice to this beautiful light and the really great anodizing color.


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Double PS: I have a never seen before only two ever made Surefire coming in the mail so stay tuned.



Is it time yet?!  ........


----------



## luisma

So this one is not too rare but I still think worth looking at, I bought it sealed and I could not stand not knowing what was in the box, I had to open it. 
Can't wait to see what William bring to this thread next. :twothumbs 
In the meantime enjoy this one. Again my apologies for the pictures but I'll try to get better at it. :sick2:


----------



## Lomandor

luisma said:


> So this one is not too rare but I still think worth looking at..



Ummm, Not so rare???!!!

Geez, if that's not rare, I would hate to know all the goodies I haven't seen yet and missing out on. 

Another awesome (rare ) light from your modest collection Luis, thanks again for sharing


----------



## Rat

WOW good to see this thread kick off again.
Luis Nice old HA C2 TS and that Z2 crosshair is a great score very rare in my eye's I have one very close A003191







RI Chevy said:


>






Lomandor said:


> Is it time yet?!  ........



I have been away it should be here very soon.




bound said:


> Too beautiful, shocking!
> Rare + fine + beautiful！！！



Hi Brain
I just seen your sig WTB did you see at the bottom of my post ?
I know a member looking at selling DEF3 A, B & C in 8K PM me if you are interested. He is not willing to sell in the new CPF format.





Lomandor said:


> Wah your DARPA collection is outstanding Will!! You must be close to owning all of them.


 I think I finally have the 5K set not sure if I am going to start on the 8K set.


My Full 5K Darpa collection.
From the left we have the small DEF1, DEF2 Blue, DEF2, DEF3A, DEF3B, DEF3C, DEF3D












:wave:


----------



## Str8stroke

Those are so awesome! I just love the idea behind the one on the far right. The DEF3D. It even has Tail Lights! So neat.


----------



## Lomandor

Now that is fully Sick, I was hoping you would post a line of your Darpa troops soldiering on :thumbsup:. So rare to see the whole family together in one photo like that, the chances are more towards closer to none....



Rat said:


> I think I finally have the 5K set not sure if I am going to start on the 8K set.
> 
> 
> My Full 5K Darpa collection.
> From the left we have the small DEF1, DEF2 Blue, DEF2, DEF3A, DEF3B, DEF3C, DEF3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## luisma

WOW 
William exceptional collection of the 5K Darpa lights, I have never seen anything like it!!!
Congratulation and thank you for sharing it with all of us.  :twothumbs
Now on to the 8K Darpa's

Luis

I think I finally have the 5K set not sure if I am going to start on the 8K set.


My Full 5K Darpa collection.
From the left we have the small DEF1, DEF2 Blue, DEF2, DEF3A, DEF3B, DEF3C, DEF3D











:wave:[/QUOTE]


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> I have been away it should be here very soon.
> 
> 
> Hi Brain
> I just seen your sig WTB did you see at the bottom of my post ?
> I know a member looking at selling DEF3 A, B & C in 8K PM me if you are interested. He is not willing to sell in the new CPF format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I finally have the 5K set not sure if I am going to start on the 8K set.
> 
> 
> My Full 5K Darpa collection.
> From the left we have the small DEF1, DEF2 Blue, DEF2, DEF3A, DEF3B, DEF3C, DEF3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hi Rat,
Although it is spring, but, like a great spring, I was not ready! Them (DARPA) has been unable to keep my eyes open! ! !
Rat, the great king, salute you! ! !:twothumbs:bow:
I want you to tell me about the details and contact information DARPA3A \ B's, please!
Brian


----------



## bound

Hi Rat,
My DARPA


----------



## luisma

Brian my friend, you too a wonderful and incredible Darpa collection, congratulations to both. :twothumbs:rock: 

Luis



bound said:


> Hi Rat,
> My DARPA


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Brian my friend, you too a wonderful and incredible Darpa collection, congratulations to both. :twothumbs:rock:
> Luis


Hi Luis,
There needs to be more enthusiastic spring.


----------



## Rat

Thanks guys happy to share the pic's





bound said:


> Hi Rat,
> My DARPA



Gee Brain you have 3x DEF3D no wonder it took me so long to get one LOL. Love the collection ? I have two PK's both 8K versions. I would like to trade one for a 5K I cannot see your one at the back of your case if it is also 5K maybe we can trade but if it 8K I think you should keep one of each.

I have sent an email to the seller so hopefully you can complete your Darpa collection with the 3-A & B. He should email you soon.


:wave:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> I have two PK's both 8K versions. I would like to trade one for a 5K I cannot see your one at the back of your case if it is also 5K maybe we can trade but if it 8K I think you should keep one of each.
> I have sent an email to the seller so hopefully you can complete your Darpa collection with the 3-A & B. He should email you soon.
> 
> :wave:


Hi Rat,
Thanks.
My PKEF is 8K versions and 5K versions.


----------



## bound

A2Turbo


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> A2Turbo



Great A2 collection. I love that turbo head :thumbsup:


----------



## luisma

Brian that turbo head A2 what a super nice bezel wish I could find one of those, but I also want a Purple A2 :mecry:




bound said:


> A2Turbo


----------



## Lomandor

bound said:


> A2Turbo



Hi Brian, that A2 Turbo Head just looks bad ***! Awesome A2 collection you have there.


----------



## Bogie

That A2 Turbo is cool, my A2 is not as cool but it is weird as its a Porcupine head on a non Porcupine body (early production ?)






And the rest of my "flats"


----------



## Lomandor

I could be wrong though my guess is it's a Lego. Love the red coloured led, especially on the L1.


----------



## cland72

Lomandor said:


> I could be wrong though my guess is it's a Lego. Love the red coloured led, especially on the L1.



+1. I picked up a red L1 about a month ago and I love the true "red" - the red filter over a white LED just isn't the same.


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Double PS: I have a never seen before only two ever made Surefire coming in the mail so stay tuned.



:tired::tired::tired::tired::tired::tired::tired:


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> :tired::tired::tired::tired::tired::tired::tired:



Customs have it they say I owe taxes on it. So it will take a little longer than I hoped.


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Customs have it they say I owe taxes on it. So it will take a little longer than I hoped.



Oh that sucks, hope it pans out, let me know how you go.


----------



## 56FordGuy

Here are a couple of pictures from my collection. They aren't super rare, but with everything packed up I'll have to see if I can find any other photos on the computer.


----------



## Lomandor

Hi Fordguy, welcome to CPF, some nice lights you have there. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## 56FordGuy

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lomandor

Wow awesome WineLight collection you have there, stand and all, very impressive! I bags an E1 if you decide to part with it


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice lights. With the display cases, and props and all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

56FordGuy said:


> Here are a couple of pictures from my collection. They aren't super rare, but with everything packed up I'll have to see if I can find any other photos on the computer.




Nice first post *WELCOME* the Black A2 sure is a rare find these days. You also have all your lights packed away I can only imagine what there must be stored away more rarities? Any for sale maybe a double or something ? Also happy to trade let me know don’t worry about the other Surefire heads on here I’m your man :devil:


 I know how it feels to have all your lights packed away. Mine have been wrapped up and stored for the last 9 months after a move. I am still looking for a new display cabinet before unpacking them.

Off topic now:
Still cannot believe MP is gone CPF mall sucks. "Just saying" :shakehead 
I so miss MP :mecry:



:wave:


----------



## bound

56FordGuy said:


> Thanks guys!


Very beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## bound

My photo:nana:


----------



## Str8stroke

Those lights!! I am speechless Bound. Or, better yet, I am spell Bound! 

What is up with that "NVL" monster of a light?? Never seen nor heard of that one!


----------



## bound

Str8stroke said:


> Those lights!! I am speechless Bound. Or, better yet, I am spell Bound!
> 
> What is up with that "NVL" monster of a light?? Never seen nor heard of that one!


Hi Str8stroke,
*NVL data:
1, after measurement, the light holder of NVL size of 4.5 inches (115 mm)!
Want to know, monster (Beast) light cup is only 4 inches.


2, Its light cup of coating is very bright, but also slightly yellow.
I think, if the restructuring as XML LED, tie-in yellowish light cup, light color should be very beautiful.
Visual brightness.


3, after my field test, there should be hundreds of lumen, light 100 metres away easily, because of its reflective glass is smooth, so light and very concentrated.


4, It's LED is philips special customization of red led.


5, development s between 2000 to 2002.


6, From the point of the tube body number of NVL, I think it may be the product of mass production, may be small, but since have number, at least is the product has entered the stage of pilot production.


7, I had a query, personally think that NVL very likely is the army's night vision and electronic sensors board (NVESD), www.nvl.army.mil/.
Red light is primarily used at night and not easy was found to be a kind of visible light, so I didn't waste broken is the army's night vision and electronic sensors board trial products or related products.


8, the fixed by looking at the LED (using circuit copper warehouse) and welding) (suspected manual welding, I think this is a small batch experimental products.


9, The light on the end cap for SW02 - BK, different HA oxidation.
By querying the surefire all specifications, personally think that should be also catch the oxidation of level III.
The overall colour is very perfect, is the only one I've ever seen BK SW02.


10, after testing: room temperature circumstances light after 15 minutes, the light holder and the cooling fins without any obvious changes in temperature.
I think it might be: the biggest size, light holder may be set for the need of long-distance irradiation;
Second, the huge and same heat dissipation fins may be designed to balance the lamp holder and beautiful.


11, The light output is divided into two gear, it is normally on, 2 it is fixed frequency of flashing.


Personal assessment: the modelling of the torch super dream (like a flying saucer shape), abnormal, even in the 10 years later, it seems, is still astonishing to be able to, to my great shock!​*


----------



## RI Chevy

It is like going to a light museam. Thank you for sharing all the awesome photos. I wish Surefire and a few other manufacturers would come back out with the factory camouflage finish!


----------



## Lomandor

O man, Bound you have some awesome lights in your colection, full of awesomeness. I soo wish I had the E2 & C2 Camo set, can't seem to get my hands on those 

What an awesome backdrop for those light photos..


----------



## 56FordGuy

Thanks for the compliments folks. I've never been a 'collector' long term, with all my other hobbies I was happy just to have something for a little while and then let it move on. I couldn't count how many guns, cars, saddles, etc I've gotten to enjoy for a little while but no longer have. The lights are different for me though, even though I haven't actively collected for a number of years I really enjoy having them and may start looking for a few more here and there after we get things settled down a bit. My collection never had much logic to it, I always just bought the ones I liked for whatever reason. 

Bound, that's stunning. Certainly a wonderful collection of lights and some really nice photography as well! I've never seen a cutaway version like that before. Is it a factory piece, or something you had made?



Here's a Hurricane light. Certainly not super rare, but maybe a little less common.


----------



## Str8stroke

Bound. Thank you for taking time to give the additional information. A special unit indeed. 

Huricane Lamp. Not super rare but still super neat. If I recall correctly, it was Designed to get the last bit of juice out of used CR123's.


----------



## bound

56FordGuy said:


> Bound, that's stunning. Certainly a wonderful collection of lights and some really nice photography as well! I've never seen a cutaway version like that before. Is it a factory piece, or something you had made?
> OTE]
> Hi 56FordGuy,
> A2 is an engineering showcase version should be surefire processing factories, which can clearly demonstrate the overall structure of A2.


----------



## 56FordGuy

Bound, thank you for the info. That's a really great light. 

This is a little frustrating for me. I know I have more pictures but can't find them. In the mean time, I did find these. These are some of my all time favorites.


----------



## luisma

Very NICE Jeep 3P one of my favorite lights is the 3P. Do you still have these 56FordGuy?

Luis



56FordGuy said:


> Bound, thank you for the info. That's a really great light.
> 
> This is a little frustrating for me. I know I have more pictures but can't find them. In the mean time, I did find these. These are some of my all time favorites.


----------



## Lomandor

Wow, that Jeep 3P is awesome! And another guy with The E2/C2 camo set, still can't seem to find those 

Great photos, thanks for sharing FG.

EDIT: I have posted this photo elsewhere but I believe it deserves a place in this thread, here is an "A2 DIGITAL FUSION"


----------



## Toohotruk

So what makes the "Digital Fusion" different from regular A2s? Other than the branding of course.


----------



## bound

56FordGuy said:


> Bound, thank you for the info. That's a really great light.
> 
> This is a little frustrating for me. I know I have more pictures but can't find them. In the mean time, I did find these. These are some of my all time favorites.


Hi 56FordGuy,
Your light is very beautiful!
Red "JEEP" is the first I saw, so beautiful!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## bound

56FordGuy said:


>


Hi 56FordGuy,
The display should be the most beautiful of surefire!:thumbsup:lovecpf
Brian


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

luisma said:


> Lomador do you know what the logo on the bezel is from?
> 
> Luis



I believe that is the Logo for Realtree...


----------



## lightlover

*Dear 56FordGuy,

*Please post some more photos of your camo lights - I've never seen anything like the top unit.

Thanks! 

(EDIT - It is a 6P isn't it?)


----------



## Bogie

It's a E2e-CJ


----------



## Rat

He bought a JEEP  Love it keep them coming.


:wave:


----------



## Lomandor

Toohotruk said:


> So what makes the "Digital Fusion" different from regular A2s? Other than the branding of course.



Nothing! 
From what Rat and I gathered, I believe it is likely the first batch of A2's came out with the name FUSION and "patent pending" printed on one side before they changed the name to PLUS and added the patent number. 



Rat said:


> He bought a JEEP  Love it keep them coming.
> 
> 
> :wave:



He bought a Jeep?


----------



## Toohotruk

Interesting...

Still cool for sure.


----------



## luisma

I learn something everyday, as many A2's I have I never looked or knew about the difference between the Digital Fusion and the Plus, now I have to look over those I have put away and those on my shelves to see which one if any says Fusion instead of Plus. 
Great information!!!lovecpf

Luis



Lomandor said:


> Wow, that Jeep 3P is awesome! And another guy with The E2/C2 camo set, still can't seem to find those
> 
> Great photos, thanks for sharing FG.
> 
> EDIT: I have posted this photo elsewhere but I believe it deserves a place in this thread, here is an "A2 DIGITAL FUSION"


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> He bought a Jeep?


Nothing was just trying to be funny that 56Fordguy bought a Jeep "3P". The advertising campaign he bought a Jeep has been implanted in my brain. 
Wish I could buy that Jeep. 

later


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Nothing was just trying to be funny that 56Fordguy bought a Jeep "3P". The advertising campaign he bought a Jeep has been implanted in my brain.
> Wish I could buy that Jeep.
> 
> later



Yes so was I, stuck in mine too, Hahahahaa!! 

PS: Can't stand those adds..


----------



## 56FordGuy

Thanks guys. 

The camo lights are the C2 and E2E-CJ, and the red 3P I just ran across somewhere. We did own a Jeep for a short while, but the light was unrelated. I was never so glad to get rid of a car as I was that one though. :lol:

I'm currently moving into the new house, hopefully I can dig the lights out in the next few days or so and take some new pictures.


----------



## Lomandor

56FordGuy said:


> We did own a Jeep for a short while, but the light was unrelated. I was never so glad to get rid of a car as I was that one though. :lol:



Hahahaa...

He sold a Jeep!


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> :tired::tired::tired::tired::tired::tired::tired:



Ok it's finally here just need to take some pictures stay tuned 

Anyone else got any new rare SF lights ? 

:wave:


----------



## Eric242

I am really curious what´s it going to be Rat! 

To your question: A crosshairs M3.....*which up for trade btw.* _<<= That´s a link there _


----------



## Rat

Eric242 said:


> I am really curious what´s it going to be Rat!
> 
> To your question: A crosshairs M3.....*which up for trade btw.*



It's not old but I never knew it existed well only two do apparently. I will let the photo’s do the talking.
As soon as I get back home I will take some shots. 

That M3 is a very nice crosshair somebody will love to add that to there collection what trade are you looking for?

Back soon.


----------



## Eric242

Rat said:


> It's not old but I never knew it existed well only two do apparently


Not old.......well then I guess *OPTIMUS* ?



Rat said:


> That M3 is a very nice crosshair somebody will love to add that to there collection what trade are you looking for?


The hint is a link to a WTT thread with what I am looking for.


----------



## Rat

Sorry missed the link. Nice M3 you do not see many with the knurling on that end of the bezel.
Selling has been a little slow here on CPF lately but if you end up looking at selling check with Lomandor I know he was after one.

No not a Optimus images coming soon.


----------



## Eric242

I can tell you for sure Lomandor got one exactly like this one (from me, and the serial# just 24 digits lower than this one here). But if he needs another one..... 

Hm, no Optimus.... not so old..... maybe another LX1?


----------



## Rat

Ok finally got the light :rock:

*It is a Surefire Titan ABEL Brown Trout*. One of only two ever made apparently. I had never heard or seen of one before. Did anybody know this light even existed ? 
The seller informed me that the Titan was very difficult to assemble after the coating and only two ever made completion and he had both. 
He also told me all about the other Abel lights like which ones made it to production and which ones did not and why. I will save that info for another thread.

Ok finally the images.





























:wave:


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> Ok finally got the light :rock:
> 
> *It is a Surefire Titan ABEL Brown Trout*....



Woooooooooow !!!


----------



## Eric242

Nice, I would have never thought of that and certainly never heard of Abel Titan. I assume the seller is either somehow related to Surefire or Abel. Great find!

Eric


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!!!!!


----------



## magellan

Very cool!

Wonder why that particular coating was a problem for assembly?


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## scout24

LOVE the Abel lights. Congrats Rat!


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Nice light Rat! oo:


----------



## 880arm

Congratulations Rat. You never cease to amaze!!


----------



## cubebike

Congratulations Rat! Speechless


----------



## jamesmtl514

Gorgeous light. Glad one went to you!


----------



## Rat

Thanks guys I do feel very privileged to have been given them opportunity to own this light and the others he sent me 




magellan said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Wonder why that particular coating was a problem for assembly?



All he said to me was the Titan lights had a very high fault rate when assembling after the coating so they dropped them from the line up.




Eric242 said:


> Nice, I would have never thought of that and certainly never heard of Abel Titan. I assume the seller is either somehow related to Surefire or Abel. Great find!
> 
> Eric



Yes Eric he worked at Abel. 
He also did some searching for me and found the two Abel lights (LX2 Dorado & LX2 Matt red) I was missing to complete the full production set of eight. So happy finally got the whole collection its been three years or more in the making.
The same guy also found me another of the non production LX2 lights. Image coming soon  :devil: 


*Str8stroke:* good to see your LX2 Brown Trout also :thumbsup:




jamesmtl514 said:


> Gorgeous light. Glad one went to you!



Good to hear from you James its been a bit quite around here lately hope you are all good.


Ok some more eye candy of all the Brown Trout gang. 
Looking at the E1B & LX2 Abel Brown trout I am thinking the Titan must have been the first Brown trout they did as it"s so dull when compared to the other two lights.
They must have thought to them self's we can do better than that and improved the design when they did the E1B & LX2 lights.

















:wave:


EDIT: E1B not LX1 sorry


----------



## scout24

Has it been discussed, or does anyone know how many of the Abel lights were made? LX2 Brown Trout in particular? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Rat

scout24 said:


> Has it been discussed, or does anyone know how many of the Abel lights were made? LX2 Brown Trout in particular? Thanks in advance...



I am not sure but I could try and find out. For some reason they did not show up much on CPF (price) and there is not much info on them. The brown trout in both was pretty easy to get hold of being my first two Abel's back in around 2011. I got them online from a fishing shop.
I will be doing a new thread on the Abel lights with some of the new info I have learned about them recently. I will properly do it in the General Surefire thread as I only posted in here as to the rarity of the BT Titan.

thx


----------



## scout24

Thank you, Rat. Curious to hear, the brown trout lights are beautiful...


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> ....
> He also did some searching for me and found the two Abel lights (LX2 Dorado & LX2 Matt red) I was missing to complete the full production set of eight. So happy finally got the whole collection its been three years or more in the making....



Congrats ! 

I remember when we first started discussing the SF/Abel torches 



Rat said:


> ....
> Ok some more eye candy of all the Brown Trout gang.
> Looking at the LX1 & LX2 Abel Brown trout....



Not to correct you, my friend, but aren't those the LX2 and the E1B, you've pictured ?

Or is there something else we should know ... 

[emoji14]


----------



## erehwyrevekool

:bow: Great pics Rat, very nice collection, congrats!


----------



## Rat

archimedes said:


> Congrats !
> 
> I remember when we first started discussing the SF/Abel torches
> 
> Not to correct you, my friend, but aren't those the LX2 and the E1B, you've pictured ?
> 
> Or is there something else we should know ...
> 
> [emoji14]



Lol Yes I remember. I belive you and James played a big part with me starting on my crusade of trying to collect all the Abel lights. Thanks guys it turned out great after all these years.

Yes you are so right E1B not Lx1 I was to excited I think. Wish they were LX1'S I will correct it thanks.


----------



## magellan

Great photos of these unusual lights, thanks.


----------



## luisma

William what a find, congratulations, definitely a one of a kind. Great collection of Abel Lights. 

Thanks for sharing them.

Luis




Rat said:


> Ok finally got the light :rock:
> 
> *It is a Surefire Titan ABEL Brown Trout*. One of only two ever made apparently. I had never heard or seen of one before. Did anybody know this light even existed ?
> The seller informed me that the Titan was very difficult to assemble after the coating and only two ever made completion and he had both.
> He also told me all about the other Abel lights like which ones made it to production and which ones did not and why. I will save that info for another thread.
> 
> Ok finally the images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Rat

luisma said:


> William what a find, congratulations, definitely a one of a kind. Great collection of Abel Lights.
> 
> Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> Luis



Thanks Luis I have been very lucking in finding this seller. I was able to finally secure the final two LX2's to complete the full production of eight lights. I will do a post all about them in the Surefire thread when I take some more images.


Here is another one guys I got from the same seller that never made it to production.
The Tarpon







:wave:


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!! oo:


----------



## bound

Hi Rat,
Your collection is perfect!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
Very enjoyable.


----------



## Dipti13

Those are wonderful flashlights, I am using ZAP stun flashlights.


----------



## luisma

WOW I had seen this one on the catalog but i never know it never made it to production. Great FIND that's the one I would liked to have owned it looks so unique. Once again congrats on your collection not just of the Abel lights but all of it. 

Luis :twothumbs



Rat said:


> Thanks Luis I have been very lucking in finding this seller. I was able to finally secure the final two LX2's to complete the full production of eight lights. I will do a post all about them in the Surefire thread when I take some more images.
> 
> 
> Here is another one guys I got from the same seller that never made it to production.
> The Tarpon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Rat

luisma said:


> WOW I had seen this one on the catalog but i never know it never made it to production. Great FIND that's the one I would liked to have owned it looks so unique. Once again congrats on your collection not just of the Abel lights but all of it.
> 
> Luis :twothumbs



Thanks Luis No the Tarpon never made it to production only five or less have been put together apparently. It's the first one I have seen on CPF.

Mate congrats on your collection as well you have some lights I have never been *able* to find I'm still looking.


cheers


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Thanks Luis I have been very lucking in finding this seller. I was able to finally secure the final two LX2's to complete the full production of eight lights. I will do a post all about them in the Surefire thread when I take some more images.
> 
> 
> Here is another one guys I got from the same seller that never made it to production.
> The Tarpon
> 
> 
> :wave:



Aaawwwwww, all those Abel lights you have, one can only dream...and drool! 
Congrats buddy, that is outstanding!

While we wait for you to post the other shipping container full of your colourful SUREFIRE's, I will share one of my colourful acquisitions. Not the first time one of these have been posted, but definitely one of my favourites. 

Round body 6P USA


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> I will share one of my colourful acquisitions. Not the first time one of these have been posted, but definitely one of my favourites.
> 
> Round body 6P USA



WOW what a score not only a very rare 6P round USA but its also NIB.

That's one light I cannot seem to find. I hope I do one day. Great quality pics by the way hope to see more of your ligts please post more when you can.


----------



## bound

Lomandor said:


> Aaawwwwww, all those Abel lights you have, one can only dream...and drool!
> Congrats buddy, that is outstanding!
> 
> While we wait for you to post the other shipping container full of your colourful SUREFIRE's, I will share one of my colourful acquisitions. Not the first time one of these have been posted, but definitely one of my favourites.
> 
> Round body 6P USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Hi Lomandor,
> Great find, very pleased to see the complete 6P-USA-I.
> Brian


----------



## bound

M2-Strider
-


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> WOW what a score not only a very rare 6P round USA but its also NIB.
> 
> That's one light I cannot seem to find. I hope I do one day. Great quality pics by the way hope to see more of your ligts please post more when you can.





bound said:


> Hi Lomandor,
> Great find, very pleased to see the complete 6P-USA-I.
> Brian





bound said:


> M2-Strider



sorry to get back to you so late guys, thanks for the kind words 

Brian, that is one awesome STRIDER set, if I'm not wrong, that 279 has been around over the years and it is now in safe hands. The strider M2 is one of my favourite SUREFIRE lights, can you tell Lol!

These babies are all mint or BNIB.


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> M2-Strider
> -



Nice set Brian :thumbsup:
I wish we could have the knife in Australia its banned as it has a double sided blade. I hate to admit it but I had to split up a pair a few years back shame.



Lomandor said:


> These babies are all mint or BNIB.



Hey Lomanbdor I think its illegal to own so many M2 Striders  Whats with that Holster is that a Strider tag I see on it please tell me more.
You keep coming out with some great lights love to see more of your collection 


:wave:


----------



## Eric242

Damn Jamali, 4 Strider M2s :thumbsup:


Rat said:


> ...I think its illegal to own so many M2 Striders


Definitly illegal and punishable by laser eye surgery performed by shaved monkeys with Ultrafire headlamps on their craniums.

Eric


----------



## luisma

Lomador you are definitely growing up fast kid. Just yesterday I remember teaching you about what a Surefire light look like and today look at you with all those Striders!!!! lol 
Nice collection of Striders congrats.

Luis 
These babies are all mint or BNIB. 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Toohotruk

Eric242 said:


> Damn Jamali, 4 Strider M2s :thumbsup:
> 
> Definitly illegal and punishable by laser eye surgery performed by shaved monkeys with Ultrafire headlamps on their craniums.
> 
> Eric


----------



## bound

Lomandor said:


> sorry to get back to you so late guys, thanks for the kind words
> 
> Brian, that is one awesome STRIDER set, if I'm not wrong, that 279 has been around over the years and it is now in safe hands. The strider M2 is one of my favourite SUREFIRE lights, can you tell Lol!
> 
> These babies are all mint or BNIB.



Hi Lomandor,
Magical collection, Now I know, why it's hard for me to find them!:devil:
Brian


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Nice set Brian :thumbsup:
> I wish we could have the knife in Australia its banned as it has a double sided blade. I hate to admit it but I had to split up a pair a few years back shame.
> 
> :wave:


Hi Rat,
They do for various reasons more difficult to collect than other surefire lights.


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## Rat

Nice very nice Love the serial number low and it has a X in front.
Thanks for sharing pics with us. Tell us more. I see it has the X series number whats with the adapter? Did it come this way. Any history behind it.

EDIT: If you ever look at selling feel free to let me know :devil:

:wave:


----------



## luisma

Very Nice Str8stroke I like those X numbers in the serial number and that is a nice low number too. Congratulations!!! as Rat says give us some back story how did you come to get it? 

Thanks for sharing

Luis






Str8stroke said:


>


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks guys. I actually lucked up and got it. I was just looking for a "Used" a Ultra Defender to part out. When I opened the box, it was in there! Much to my surprise! No adapters. It is identical to my other Ultra in every way. Only thing I noticed is the finish seems to have a bit more Matte finishing. But....I am not sure if that is because I have carried my original Ultra. Did that make it appear more polished?? 
Anyways, I know it isn't as rare as some of those killer lights you guys have. I just haven't seen a low "X" Ultra yet.


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## bound

Unnecessary posted images removed.....Bill

DEF!
Very nice!
Brian


----------



## Lomandor

bound said:


> Hi Lomandor,
> Magical collection, Now I know, why it's hard for me to find them!:devil:
> Brian



Yes Brian, the same way it's hard for me to find the first gen M3's you have in your collection... 



Rat said:


> Nice set Brian :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Lomandor I think its illegal to own so many M2 Striders  Whats with that Holster is that a Strider tag I see on it please tell me more.
> You keep coming out with some great lights love to see more of your collection
> 
> 
> :wave:



Yes indeed that holster has the Strider tag on it, though I have no idea about its background. What I do know is that it came together with the 2001 Strider from the guy that sold it to me, it is rounded and a perfect fit for the M2 so I believe it was made for it and not for a knife. 



Eric242 said:


> Damn Jamali, 4 Strider M2s :thumbsup:
> 
> Definitly illegal and punishable by laser eye surgery performed by shaved monkeys with Ultrafire headlamps on their craniums.
> 
> Eric



Lol that is some funny expletive removed you spilled there Eric, though I think the monkeys did surgery on your eyes since there are 5 M2's, not 4 haha 



luisma said:


> Lomador you are definitely growing up fast kid. Just yesterday I remember teaching you about what a Surefire light look like and today look at you with all those Striders!!!! lol
> Nice collection of Striders congrats.
> 
> Luis



Thanks Luis, good teachers mould students into great surefire's


----------



## Eric242

Lomandor said:


> Lol that is some funny expletive removed you spilled there Eric, though I think the monkeys did surgery on your eyes since there are 5 M2's, not 4 haha


Naaa, I had the brain surgery (with similar outcome)  (missed the one cuddeling with the strider LL since the other 4 are such standup guys)


----------



## Rat

PocketRocket said:


> My little family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Left to Right & Front to Back: DEF3A5K, DEF3D5K, DEF3B5K, G2X-C, 6PD, G2X-D, UNR-B, M6LT-B, UBR-B, UDR-A.





It may well be on the little side but hell what a collection some very nice quality lights. Its not always the size of a collection that counts. You Sir have one nice quality collection some very rare older lights with some very cool new lights that I am waiting to get my hands on.
Your Darpa lights are a very nice find. I see you have the Darpa light that I found to be one of the hardest to find the DEF-3D congratulations :thumbsup:
Make sure you keep us updated with pics of new arrivals.

:wave:


----------



## Lomandor

PocketRocket said:


> My little family
> 
> From Left to Right & Front to Back: DEF3A5K, DEF3D5K, DEF3B5K, G2X-C, 6PD, G2X-D, UNR-B, M6LT-B, UBR-B, UDR-A.



great collection you have there will all of those DEF's. How interesting are those tailcaps on those Dominators..


----------



## Lomandor

*3P & 6P HA* 
A few more recent additions, the 6P in particular has no laser printing on the tail switch. The previous owner was an X surefire rep and was given this 6P HA prototype by Surefire before the release of HA 6P's, making this one of the first 6P HA's ever made, not that there were ever many 

The colour on the 6P HA is very interesting, a golden to deep green, which changes depending on the lighting. 


:wave::wave:


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## cland72

Lomandor said:


> *3P & 6P HA*
> A few more recent additions, the 6P in particular has no laser printing on the tail switch. The previous owner was an X surefire rep and was given this 6P HA prototype by Surefire before the release of HA 6P's, making this one of the first 6P HA's ever made, not that there were ever many
> 
> The colour on the 6P HA is very interesting, a golden to deep green, which changes depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> :wave::wave:



Holy crap... almost looks like an Oveready HA special run. Funny that the HA from the older lights is so much greener than the dark gray on the newer lights. I have a Gen 6 L1 and a square body A2, and the color is very different between the two.


----------



## RI Chevy

I wonder why they never made them? That is an awesome combination. :thumbsup:


----------



## luisma

I am not even comment on these!!!

Luis



Lomandor said:


> *3P & 6P HA*
> A few more recent additions, the 6P in particular has no laser printing on the tail switch. The previous owner was an X surefire rep and was given this 6P HA prototype by Surefire before the release of HA 6P's, making this one of the first 6P HA's ever made, not that there were ever many
> 
> The colour on the 6P HA is very interesting, a golden to deep green, which changes depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> :wave::wave:


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## recDNA

Does anyone do custom e1e cerakoting these days?


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## Lomandor

PocketRocket said:


> And since there aren't too many pictures of the DEF's illuminated...



Thanks for posting those DEF's lighted, I have always wondered what the differences in these lights were, never knew I was going to get a scene out of Star Wars..


----------



## bound

Lomandor said:


> Thanks for posting those DEF's lighted, I have always wondered what the differences in these lights were, never knew I was going to get a scene out of Star Wars..


Hi Lomandor, 
1, PKEF and DARPA, the flashlight bezel actually has no real difference between PKEF should be DARPA product validation technique forerunner, belong to the PK experimental products, so the configuration of the tube body without number, due to its experimental, not in the normal sales, only to certain dealers and staff held tentative sales, and SF, company shall not provide warranty.
DARPA is validated after finalize the design product, number tube body, at the same time provided by the SF company warranty.

2, PKEF and DARPA advocate the bezel, bezel attached are exactly the same, using the LED is the same model.

3, All PKEF manufacturing number is said to be less than 200 only.
DARPA exact number is unknown, but DEF1 A003XX Numbers (equivalent to more than 300).
DEF2 quantity and in the 200, according to research, I have seen the highest number: B00196.
DEF3A/B/C is the order number, model of three overall quantity in 550 to 560.
DEF3D number began about C00551 or C00561, only 50 production according to the analysis.

4, PKEF and DARPA bezel attached lights from May 16 mm, eight a set of leds.
The main led output: 80 lumens / 60 minutes;
2 the tail cap switch.
A: red/white/green
B: red/white/blue 
C: IR/white/blue

5, according to the analysis of product manual DEF3D the fourth model should be the DARPA series (and final) model, because DEF3D function, properties, the use of field (applied to aircraft carrier) with DEF1, 2, 3, has the very difference, and finalize the design, the production time is also different.
Personal opinion: the DARPA sequence should be: DEF1 and DEF2, DEF3A/B/C, DEF3D.

6, what is more, the original information display, DEF3D series 50 had to yield, the number is likely to start from C00551 or C00560. because, I have seen the DEF3D: C00567, C00573, C00591.
However, recent eBay above that number was DEF3D C00659!
Of course, the serial number of Surefire, seems to be a not too clear. 
Cheers
Brian


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## Meganoggin

:wave:


----------



## AR_Shorty

Wow! That old HA 6P is super sexy!! Nice pick up there Lomandor.

Aaron


----------



## Str8stroke

Found this on Ebay. The ole feller wants $2K. A bit too strong of a price for my liking. However, I thought it looked like a pretty rare set up that others may want to see. The fellow calls it the Monster. Figured you guys would like to see it. Is this a lego or one off? Any one know what is going on? 
I am resizing them down when Photobucket starts working correctly.


----------



## Lomandor

Saw that, I kinda felt like it was a Half finished home jobwith a Dianodised SW01, which possibly could also be fake?! But then again that is just my interpretation, maybe someone else would know more?


----------



## 56FordGuy

Lomandor, that's a very interesting 6P. When I found mine, we were only aware of two. 











I've been a bit busy lately moving, but have a line on an interesting new acquisition.


----------



## Lomandor

56FordGuy said:


> Lomandor, that's a very interesting 6P. When I found mine, we were only aware of two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a bit busy lately moving, but have a line on an interesting new acquisition.



Cheers Buddy, your is very nice too, the finish apears to look a dark green, closer to the M2/M3 finish of that era.


----------



## Rat

Str8stroke said:


> Found this on Ebay. The ole feller wants $2K. A bit too strong of a price for my liking. However, I thought it looked like a pretty rare set up that others may want to see. The fellow calls it the Monster. Figured you guys would like to see it. Is this a lego or one off? Any one know what is going on?
> I am resizing them down when Photobucket starts working correctly.



I would say its all Surefire 100%
Its got one of the rarest turbo heads on it. *The monster turbo head* not many of them around. The body is a raw L6 porky again not to many around. Seeing its got such rare parts on it I would say that's a real SW01 in raw or had the HA removed. 
I would not pay $2k for it more like $1k would be a fair price IMO. I am sure I have seen this light before I will see if I can remeber where.


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> I would say its all Surefire 100%
> Its got one of the rarest turbo heads on it. *The monster turbo head* not many of them around. The body is a raw L6 porky again not to many around. Seeing its got such rare parts on it I would say that's a real SW01 in raw or had the HA removed.
> I would not pay $2k for it more like $1k would be a fair price IMO. I am sure I have seen this light before I will see if I can remeber where.



Well there ya go! If anyone would know about these, it would be you. I say the SW01 has had the HA removed since I can see faint laser printing on it and if it is all genuine, about the price, I agree.


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks I was curious. It looked like a Monster LEGO to me. I am not as knowledgeable as you guys. I have seen it all but the switch. I thought possible it was a Lego of authentic SF parts, or some Prototype. The listing even mentions PK as though they have some forum of personal connection. I wasn't even considering it, just found it very thought provoking. I know how you guys really dig these rare ones too. I wanted a record of it here.  But reality is it would probably end up in a member heres collection one day anyways. What non collector would even consider it! lol


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Well there ya go! If anyone would know about these, it would be you. I say the SW01 has had the HA removed since I can see faint laser printing on it and if it is all genuine, about the price, I agree.




If I was a gambling man I would say that is Brain selling that light. He is the only person I know who has a few of those Monster heads and I also know he purchased that same L6 porky body and tail a few years back :devil:



:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

2k might sound steep however consider that a regular run-of-the-mill porkupine easily sells for 1500 this is a fair price for a much rarer variant.


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> 2k might sound steep however consider that a regular run-of-the-mill porkupine easily sells for 1500 this is a fair price for a much rarer variant.



Hi James its always good to see you still stalking around 

Totally agree. Its hard to put a price on a monster head as well. It's really worth what somebody is willing to pay for it and I am sure somebody will pay that or close to that. 
I did not mean its not worth 2k I meant I would jump on it for $1000. As that's what I would be happy to pay for it. Personally that raw L6 porky and tail do nothing for me but I do love that Monster head.


:wave:


----------



## archimedes

Maybe it's the lighting of the photo or something, but (to me) it looks like that SW01 "Slim" is *not* raw ... but simply has a lighter-colored natural HA anodize ?

Magnified, the photo is a bit blurry, but I can even convince myself that I can see a scratch through the coating on the tailcap, which wouldn't be visible if it were uncoated :thinking:


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> Thanks I was curious. It looked like a Monster LEGO to me. I am not as knowledgeable as you guys. I have seen it all but the switch. I thought possible it was a Lego of authentic SF parts, or some Prototype. The listing even mentions PK as though they have some forum of personal connection. I wasn't even considering it, just found it very thought provoking. I know how you guys really dig these rare ones too. I wanted a record of it here.  But reality is it would probably end up in a member heres collection one day anyways. What non collector would even consider it! lol



Ha ha! Well, I might just because it's such a thing of beauty although I don't collect SFs.


----------



## Str8stroke

magellan: Step in to the pump house! Get this sucker, then you can post some better pics here for us to drool over!


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> *3P & 6P HA*
> A few more recent additions, the 6P in particular has no laser printing on the tail switch. The previous owner was an X surefire rep and was given this 6P HA prototype by Surefire before the release of HA 6P's, making this one of the first 6P HA's ever made, not that there were ever many
> 
> The colour on the 6P HA is very interesting, a golden to deep green, which changes depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> :wave::wave:




Hey Lomandor very nice 3P & 6P must of missed your post. I love that 3P HA. I have a 6P in the same HA. I will have to dig it out and check that tail cap.


:wave:


----------



## sween1911

Eric242 said:


> Damn Jamali, 4 Strider M2s :thumbsup:
> 
> Definitly illegal and punishable by laser eye surgery performed by shaved monkeys with Ultrafire headlamps on their craniums.
> 
> Eric



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Hey Lomandor very nice 3P & 6P must of missed your post. I love that 3P HA. I have a 6P in the same HA. I will have to dig it out and check that tail cap.
> 
> 
> :wave:



Thanks Rat, yeah let me know what you find with your 6P HA tail-switch. 

Here is a photo of mine since you can't see it in the other.


----------



## Str8stroke

That 6P Is stunning! WOW, I love it. That is by far my favorite green. Or Olive Drab color. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Lomandor

Here is another photo from my collection, some of my SUREFIRE M3's. 

We have seen a few Crosshair M3's around but I don't believe the second one from the left is very common. Note it has the second Gen bezel (or you could say 3rd with the hex), but still bares the Crosshair logo on the body, also note that the serial numbers kinda line up to around where the Crosshair M3's fazed out. This is NOT a Lego and came NIB (the box is behind the lights). 

Do many of you guys have one like this? I am interested to know if there are many out there. 

Also, the M3 on the far left with hex bezel (non Crosshair), notice how the edges on the hex are kinda well rounded with quite a smooth HA finish, the colour on this bezel is very nice in real life.


----------



## Lomandor

Found a photo of a hex bezel M3 with the "Crosshair Logo" in one of the SUREFIRE catalogues to confirm some were released like this


----------



## bound

Lomandor said:


> Here is another photo from my collection, some of my SUREFIRE M3's.
> 
> We have seen a few Crosshair M3's around but I don't believe the second one from the left is very common. Note it has the second Gen bezel (or you could say 3rd with the hex), but still bares the Crosshair logo on the body, also note that the serial numbers kinda line up to around where the Crosshair M3's fazed out. This is NOT a Lego and came NIB (the box is behind the lights).
> 
> Do many of you guys have one like this? I am interested to know if there are many out there.
> 
> Also, the M3 on the far left with hex bezel (non Crosshair), notice how the edges on the hex are kinda well rounded with quite a smooth HA finish, the colour on this bezel is very nice in real life.





Lomandor said:


> Found a photo of a hex bezel M3 with the "Crosshair Logo" in one of the SUREFIRE catalogues to confirm some were released like this


Hello Lomandor,
Very excited to see your favorite M3!
May be a transitional product the second one from the left, and therefore, it (the second) will have the third and fourth from the left different cap.
Brian





I think, first of M3 should not the original cap (seems to be the earliest crossbow version of the cap ); the second is the M3's lamp should crossbow version of the original cap.


----------



## Up All Night

Yikes! Some glaring typos on that catalogue page. Surprised that made it to print. 
Some nice *M *you got there guys!


----------



## Lomandor

Up All Night said:


> Yikes! Some glaring typos on that catalogue page. Surprised that made it to print.
> Some nice *M *you got there guys!



Surefire has been known to have made typos, even some of their fashlights have been released with misspelling in the laser printing..


----------



## Lomandor

bound said:


> Hello Lomandor,
> Very excited to see your favorite M3!
> May be a transitional product the second one from the left, and therefore, it (the second) will have the third and fourth from the left different cap.
> Brian
> 
> I think, first of M3 should not the original cap (seems to be the earliest crossbow version of the cap ); the second is the M3's lamp should crossbow version of the original cap.



Hi Brian, thanks for the kind words, although I find that M3 quite special, it is *not* my favourite M3 by a long shot, I don't think you guys are ready to see my favourite M3 yet.. 

I agree that M3 was most likely going thru the transitional stage at the time. 

Yes, from what I have been told, the first M3 bezel (and the hardest to find) is the second one from the left in your photo and the other 4 in your photo are the second generation of the M3 bezels. Your photo of those 5 Crosshair M3's is one of my favourite M3 photos. 

I am am hoping one day I will get hold of the version of M3 that you have in the middle of those 5 lights, somebody......... :candle:


----------



## cland72

Up All Night said:


> Yikes! Some glaring typos on that catalogue page. Surprised that made it to print.
> Some nice *M *you got there guys!



Help me out - I've read it three times and cannot put my finger on the typo.

Nice M3's, Lomandor!


----------



## Up All Night

Lomandor said:


> Surefire has been known to have made typos, even some of their fashlights have been released with misspelling in the laser printing..



I know and I'm always on the lookout for them. I come from a litho background, printed errors occasionally jump out at me. I've seen six colour car catalogues get well into a print run before errors are caught. This is trivial in comparison.

cland,
Actually incorrect info, "two 123 lithium batteries (included)" and "Bezel 1.25 inches diameter".


----------



## cland72

Up All Night said:


> cland,
> Actually incorrect info, "two 123 lithium batteries (included)" and "Bezel 1.25 inches diameter".



I can't believe I missed that...


----------



## Eric242

I guess your were looking for misspellings and bad grammar instead of false information. As did I, I couldn´t find any and thought what the heck is wrong with that catalogue excerpt.


----------



## Lomandor

Eric242 said:


> I guess your were looking for misspellings and bad grammar instead of false information. As did I, I couldn´t find any and thought what the heck is wrong with that catalogue excerpt.



I thought "Aluminum" was incorrect since in Aus, It is spelt "Aluminium". 

One of those M3's look familiar..


----------



## cland72

Eric242 said:


> I guess your were looking for misspellings and bad grammar instead of false information. As did I, I couldn´t find any and thought what the heck is wrong with that catalogue excerpt.



Yep, that's exactly what I was looking at. Didn't even pay attention to the specs!


----------



## MBentz

I can hear my bank account crying while I drool over these beautiful M3s.


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Hi Brian, thanks for the kind words, although I find that M3 quite special, it is *not* my favourite M3 by a long shot, I don't think you guys are ready to see my favourite M3 yet..



I am 


All mine are still packed away after my move I cannot even remember what I have. I do have this one with the text that was printed to long for the flat area and it over laps.








:wave:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hi Will,
Your M3 should be the first version of it!
Very rare!:twothumbs:twothumbs
Brian


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> I am
> 
> 
> All mine are still packed away after my move I cannot even remember what I have. I do have this one with the text that was printed to long for the flat area and it over laps.
> 
> 
> :wave:




Wellllllllll, I might have to take some photos of it soon. Even though it was a light in production and not a prototype, I did not even know this one existed until it was offered to me! :devil: In the meant time, anyone care to guess what it may be????  

The Crosshair M3 body with the stretched printing, yeah very sweet Will. The guy doing the laser printing must have had some nice rack walk past, maybe some crack off some crack, or attacked by Eric's shaved monkeys.. 

I think your lights have done there time in lockup and it's about time you let them run loose once again, just saying... :shakehead


:wave:


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Wellllllllll, I might have to take some photos of it soon. Even though it was a light in production and not a prototype, I did not even know this one existed until it was offered to me! :devil: In the meant time, anyone care to guess what it may be????:shakehead:wave:



How about a M3T crosshair ?


----------



## Eric242

M3 helmet light :sick2: :sick2: :sick2: :laughing:  :fail:


----------



## Lomandor

Eric242 said:


> M3 helmet light :sick2: :sick2: :sick2: :laughing:  :fail:


Wow! Only 2 people in the world are meant to know about this and your not one of them... Eh not really, I think that's a double :fail::fail:



Rat said:


> How about a M3T crosshair ?



You might agree, I personally find the "*Crosshair M3T*" rarer and harder to find than an "M3 Porcupine". They have quite a beefy stance in comparison to the standard M3's, kinda like the Gargantuars (from "Plant n Zombies") of the M3 world. Great looking light indeed! Its definitely up there as another one of my favourite M3's  But no, Still not *the one*....
*My Crosshair M3T*


----------



## Eric242

Nice Jamali, I wasn´t aware of these either. Everytime I see the Crossshairs logo I wish they´d still use it. Of course the CH lights wouldn´t be rare anymore but it looks so much better.


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Great looking light indeed! Its definitely up there as another one of my favourite M3's  But no, Still not *the one*....
> *My Crosshair M3T*



Ok last guess M3P ?

Nice M3T by the way how many other gems do you have that you have not posted ?

:wave:


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> Ok last guess M3P ?
> 
> Nice M3T by the way how many other gems do you have that you have not posted ?
> 
> :wave:



Hahaa!! If if anyone could work out what it would be, It is you.. :laughing:

Still haven't taken photos yet but hopefully soon. Here is a quick one of it still in the box..


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Hahaa!! If if anyone could work out what it would be, It is you.. :laughing:
> 
> Still haven't taken photos yet but hopefully soon. Here is a quick one of it still in the box..




The very rare M3P was only available in Japan. Primary made for their Police force as far as I know correct me if I am wrong. 
Very nice :thumbsup: You do not see many of those around good score congratulations. 

Is that photo taken at your place ? Check out all those boxes in the back ground give us a pic of all the boxes so we can read the labels and drool 


Now for the weird part I have one coming in the mail also.
I have been looking for one of them for years and I finally got offed a NIB one about two weeks ago funny how we both scored one at the same time.


:wave:


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> The very rare M3P was only available in Japan. Primary made for their Police force as far as I know correct me if I am wrong.
> Very nice :thumbsup: You do not see many of those around good score congratulations.
> 
> Is that photo taken at your place ? Check out all those boxes in the back ground give us a pic of all the boxes so we can read the labels and drool
> 
> 
> Now for the weird part I have one coming in the mail also.
> I have been looking for one of them for years and I finally got offed a NIB one about two weeks ago funny how we both scored one at the same time.
> 
> 
> :wave:



Yeah that photo was taken where I store some of my lights :nana:
From my understanding, it is not even close to what you have in your boxes though.. 

That is awesome how you have found an M3P as well, a great find indeed. I wonder how many are still out there. 
I found mine late last year and was very exited.. 

Like you said and from what I know, SUREFIRE made a batch and shipped only for the Japanese police force, will have to check it up but I think I've heard about 75-150 may have been made, but if they where actually used as a working tool, there maybe very few left. Not only is it rare, it's a great looking light indeed. I'm pretty sure there was a guy that had his wife work in Japan at the time that brought back a few to the U.S. for special orders. 

The main difference between the the normal M3 that I know of is:

1. "POLICE" printed on the bezel. 
2. "M3P" instead of "M3" printed on the body. 
3. It comes standard with an SW02 tail-switch. 

This one has a beatiful dark green HA ano kinda with a tinge of blue to it. 

:wave:


----------



## luisma

WOW nice score buddy i been after one of those for a long time. Funny that you and Williams score one almost at the same time. I have only seen one before and I think it was on a Chinese Forum some time ago. 
Congratulations to both of you!!!!  

Luis



Lomandor said:


> Yeah that photo was taken where I store some of my lights :nana:
> From my understanding, it is not even close to what you have in your boxes though..
> 
> That is awesome how you have found an M3P as well, a great find indeed. I wonder how many are out there. I found mine late last year and was very exited.. [/COLOR]
> 
> Like you said, from what I know, that made a batch and shipped only for the Japanese police force, will have to check it up but I think I've heard about 75-150 may have been made, but if they where actually used as a working tool, there maybe very few left. Not only is it rare, it's a great looking light indeed. I'm pretty sure there was a guy that had his wife work in Japan at the time that brought back a few to the U.S. for special orders.
> 
> The main difference between the the normal M3 that I know of is:
> 
> 1. "POLICE" printed on the bezel.
> 2. "M3P" instead of "M3" printed on the body.
> 3. It comes standard with an SW02 tail-switch.
> 
> This one has a beatiful dark green HA ano kinda with a tinge of blue to it.
> 
> :wave:


----------



## AR_Shorty

Lomandor said:


> Yeah that photo was taken where I store some of my lights :nana:
> From my understanding, it is not even close to what you have in your boxes though..
> 
> That is awesome how you have found an M3P as well, a great find indeed. I wonder how many are out there.
> I found mine late last year and was very exited..
> 
> Like you said, from what I know, that made a batch and shipped only for the Japanese police force, will have to check it up but I think I've heard about 75-150 may have been made, but if they where actually used as a working tool, there maybe very few left. Not only is it rare, it's a great looking light indeed. I'm pretty sure there was a guy that had his wife work in Japan at the time that brought back a few to the U.S. for special orders.
> 
> The main difference between the the normal M3 that I know of is:
> 
> 1. "POLICE" printed on the bezel.
> 2. "M3P" instead of "M3" printed on the body.
> 3. It comes standard with an SW02 tail-switch.
> 
> This one has a beatiful dark green HA ano kinda with a tinge of blue to it.
> 
> :wave:



That is amazing!! Never saw one of those before.


----------



## Rat

Lomandor said:


> Yeah that photo was taken where I store some of my lights :nana:
> From my understanding, it is not even close to what you have in your boxes though..
> 
> That is awesome how you have found an M3P as well, a great find indeed. I wonder how many are still out there.
> I found mine late last year and was very exited..
> 
> Like you said and from what I know, SUREFIRE made a batch and shipped only for the Japanese police force, will have to check it up but I think I've heard about 75-150 may have been made, but if they where actually used as a working tool, there maybe very few left. Not only is it rare, it's a great looking light indeed. I'm pretty sure there was a guy that had his wife work in Japan at the time that brought back a few to the U.S. for special orders.
> 
> The main difference between the the normal M3 that I know of is:
> 
> 1. "POLICE" printed on the bezel.
> 2. "M3P" instead of "M3" printed on the body.
> 3. It comes standard with an SW02 tail-switch.
> 
> This one has a beatiful dark green HA ano kinda with a tinge of blue to it.
> 
> :wave:




WOW nice. Thanks for posting. That HA colour looks dark very nice. The one I have coming just looks like the normal grey M3 HA colour in the picture. We must compare serial numbers when I know it.


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Eric242

Nice Gunter, just cut down or bored as well? Looks cool and might even look better with a finned Z46.

Eric


----------



## Mr.Freeze

hi Eric!

yes, it's cut down and bored up. now I'm looking for a finned z46, but they are hard to find in new conditions...


----------



## Rat

LOL Mini M3 love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

*The Surefire Abel story as I know it.*
After purchasing my first Abel light “E1B Brown Trout” about three years ago I started looking at the other Abel lights and got very confused very fast. 
There was Abel catalogs out showing seven different colourations of the LX2 Matt Brown, Matt Green, Brown Trout, Dorado, Tarpon, Brook trout, Rainbow trout . But some had never been seen even dealers told me they had never seen the Tarpon, Brook trout, Rainbow trout.

After finally coming in contact with an ex-Abel sales rep I finally got the full story.
The LX2 came out first in 2011 then the following year 2012 the E1B series came out in four versions.

The original LX2 line-up shrunk from seven down to four they dropped the Tarpon, Brook trout, Rainbow trout reason being alinement problems it was just too much work to make the patterns all line-up. If you look at my tarpon you will see that the dark scales on the head are out of line with the body and tail cap. The four final LX2 lights were also released with the small E1B clip.

So the final models that made production are the following.

*LX2:* Matt Brown, Matt Green, Brown Trout & Dorado
*E1B:* Gloss Red, Gloss Green, Gloss Blue & Brown Trout

There was two Titan’s made in the early Brown trout pattern that I posted earlier in this thread. I was very lucky to be offered one of these. The other could come up for sale one day I am sure :naughty:

So if you are very lucky you could come across one that never made it to production but they are every rare. If anybody does find one I would love to know about it.
Even the ones that made production are very hard to find. 

I hope this clears up some of the confusion about these lights.
Now here is some eye candy of my collection of Able lights.

*Matt Brown* some call it Matt Red it is one of the best colours I have ever seen on a Surefire light. In different light you can see a real red colour and sometimes a dark copper colour. 












*Dorado* Note the LX2 clip and also the older Surefire logo must have been one of the first runs.







*Matt Green* another cool colour I love the Matt finish over the gloss.






*My whole Abel collection*








:wave:


----------



## luisma

William I don't have to tell you this but that is a heck of a nice collection, probably the most complete collection of Abel Surefire lights in existence. Really an amazing job on your part to track down all these lights even those who did not make to production. That Titan is really a great piece congratulations on all of them. 

Luis 




Rat said:


> *The Surefire Abel story as I know it.*
> After purchasing my first Abel light “E1B Brown Trout” about three years ago I started looking at the other Abel lights and got very confused very fast.
> There was Abel catalogs out showing seven different colourations of the LX2 Matt Brown, Matt Green, Brown Trout, Dorado, Tarpon, Brook trout, Rainbow trout . But some had never been seen even dealers told me they had never seen the Tarpon, Brook trout, Rainbow trout.
> 
> After finally coming in contact with an ex-Abel sales rep I finally got the full story.
> The LX2 came out first in 2011 then the following year 2012 the E1B series came out in four versions.
> 
> The original LX2 line-up shrunk from seven down to four they dropped the Tarpon, Brook trout, Rainbow trout reason being alinement problems it was just too much work to make the patterns all line-up. If you look at my tarpon you will see that the dark scales on the head are out of line with the body and tail cap. The four final LX2 lights were also released with the small E1B clip.
> 
> So the final models that made production are the following.
> 
> *LX2:* Matt Brown, Matt Green, Brown Trout & Dorado
> *E1B:* Gloss Red, Gloss Green, Gloss Blue & Brown Trout
> 
> There was two Titan’s made in the early Brown trout pattern that I posted earlier in this thread. I was very lucky to be offered one of these. The other could come up for sale one day I am sure :naughty:
> 
> So if you are very lucky you could come across one that never made it to production but they are every rare. If anybody does find one I would love to know about it.
> Even the ones that made production are very hard to find.
> 
> I hope this clears up some of the confusion about these lights.
> Now here is some eye candy of my collection of Able lights.
> 
> *Matt Brown* some call it Matt Red it is one of the best colours I have ever seen on a Surefire light. In different light you can see a real red colour and sometimes a dark copper colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dorado* Note the LX2 clip and also the older Surefire logo must have been one of the first runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Matt Green* another cool colour I love the Matt finish over the gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My whole Abel collection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## RI Chevy

It is like a history lesson in a light museum!


----------



## archimedes

Wow, so cool !

Thanks for posting ... both the photos and the info are much appreciated [emoji106]


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!! oo:

Interesting history on those gorgeous lights.


----------



## Rat

luisma said:


> William I don't have to tell you this but that is a heck of a nice collection, probably the most complete collection of Abel Surefire lights in existence. Really an amazing job on your part to track down all these lights even those who did not make to production. That Titan is really a great piece congratulations on all of them.
> 
> Luis



Thanks Luis its been a few years in the making and a lot of luck. 
The Titan came out of the blue. I was doing a deal on the Dorado & Brown LX2 and the seller asked if I was interested in a very rare Titan when they told me what it was I could not believe it.







RI Chevy said:


> It is like a history lesson in a light museum!



It had taken me so long to finally work out how these lights came about I thought it would be good to share that info with all you guys.






archimedes said:


> Wow, so cool !
> 
> Thanks for posting ... both the photos and the info are much appreciated [emoji106]



"Thank you" After all you were right in amongst it when the Abel collection first started :thumbsup:






Toohotruk said:


> WOW!!! oo:
> 
> Interesting history on those gorgeous lights.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

luisma said:


> This thread has been quiet for a little bit, lets get it going again.
> *LX2 Lumamax Surefire Flashlight Abel Brown Trout*
> 
> Thanks and enjoy.
> Luis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the complete album link in case you want to see all the pictures of this light.




Hey Luis
I have been looking back though this thread and found your LX2 Brown Trout. I like the look of that one.
It must have been one of the early versions as the pattern goes all the way to the tail cap plus its got a lower serial number than mine A48544 yours A43250. Most of the ones I have seen are more like my one posted which are more like the E1B so they must be a later version.
You have a special light there :thumbsup: 


:wave:


----------



## cland72

So who snagged the Abel brown trout LX2 on eBay? Auction ended last night.


----------



## Rat

cland72 said:


> So who snagged the Abel brown trout LX2 on eBay? Auction ended last night.



I have no idea but the Brown one sold for $420


----------



## cland72

Rat said:


> I have no idea but the Brown one sold for $420



Ah, I meant brown, not brown trout. yeah, it snatched a pretty penny!


----------



## Rat

cland72 said:


> Ah, I meant brown, not brown trout. yeah, it snatched a pretty penny!




There is also a Brown trout for sale on there.
It sure did go for a bit. 
But that was the first one I have seen for sale publicly and I have only come across one other for sale that's the one I have so a very rare light.

Good score whoever got it.


:wave:


----------



## Str8stroke

cland72 said:


> So who snagged the Abel brown trout LX2 on eBay? Auction ended last night.




lol, I bid $410 and was high bidder til the last few seconds. So, not sure who snagged it. I keep checking around here to see if someone posts a pic. It wasn't mint, I could see a few scratches and dings. That is why I kinda chumped out. No telling what their max bid was. 

I wanted to put it with my Trout. But, its all good.


----------



## Rat

Str8stroke said:


> lol, I bid $410 and was high bidder til the last few seconds. So, not sure who snagged it. I keep checking around here to see if someone posts a pic. It wasn't mint, I could see a few scratches and dings. That is why I kinda chumped out. No telling what their max bid was.
> 
> I wanted to put it with my Trout. But, its all good.




It is a rare light but one thing I have learnt you can never say never so you may find one one day.
I do not remember any dings but it did have a few scratches.


:wave:


----------



## mcbrat

and there was a Tarpon one up on the Bay briefly by the same person who has the Brown Trout one out there still.


----------



## Rat

mcbrat said:


> and there was a Tarpon one up on the Bay briefly by the same person who has the Brown Trout one out there still.




It could have been the one I got as these people are the same people I got it from. Did it sell or was it pulled from sale?
I did not get any of their lights from them off eBay. I only worked out it was them when I seen that Brown LX2 listed as I was also offered that light.


:wave:

Edit: I have just got in my Hands on the *Holly Grail* of Surefire collectables. Cannot believe I finally found this light after so many years stay tuned :devil:


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> ....
> Edit: I have just got in my Hands on the *Holly Grail* of Surefire collectables. Cannot believe I finally found this light after so many years stay tuned [emoji317]



Knowing your collection, I *cannot imagine* what you might consider a true "grail" ... please keep us posted :sweat:


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## archimedes

New avatar level ?


----------



## Rat

archimedes said:


> New avatar level ?



No I don't think so as there is one member who has it as his avatar already "hint". Plus my currant avatar is till kept in higher regards to me than any other light I have well maybe the Beast proto-type is up with it.

I just need to clean my camera's sensor it is disgusting.



While we wait he is my M3P. I still cannot believe Jamali "*Lomandor*" & myself found one of these at the same time freaky.


Mine is not the same nice dark HA like Lomandor but it is still that nice green/gray HA.
I bet his one has a lower serial number ? So Jamali what is your serial number my is A15648
























:wave:


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Purple A2?


----------



## archimedes

Dirty wage guy said:


> Purple A2?


That's what I was thinking too ....


----------



## Rat

Dirty wage guy said:


> Purple A2?



Man I wish.


----------



## luisma

Williams that's what I thought too a Purple A2 a dream come true for any collector. 

My other guess is an Original 6



Rat said:


> Man I wish.


----------



## Lomandor

6 for sure


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> *The Surefire Abel story as I know it.*
> 
> 
> *My whole Abel collection*



William, a bit belated though anyway, as you have been told, your Abel collection is outstanding and I highly doubt that we will ever see such another complete Abel collection as this one. With all those colours, you could probably host the next Sydney Mardi Grass lol! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> While we wait he is my M3P. I still cannot believe Jamali "*Lomandor*" & myself found one of these at the same time freaky.
> 
> Mine is not the same nice dark HA like Lomandor but it is still that nice green/gray HA.
> I bet his one has a lower serial number ? So Jamali what is your serial number my is A15648
> 
> :wave:



Hmm, I thought the serial number on was posted in the pics of my M3P. Anyway, I just checked it and it is A15922 

I wonder if all the others made also had a close serial number..

In person, my M3P is not as dark as in the photos :shrug: but still seems to be a nice darker than the norm colour. Indeed one of my fav surefire's.


----------



## Rat

Dirty wage guy said:


> Purple A2?





archimedes said:


> That's what I was thinking too ....





luisma said:


> Williams that's what I thought too a Purple A2 a dream come true for any collector.




OK OK you guys got it. How did you get it so quick :thumbsup: I must have underestimated everybody's *Holly Grail* of Surefire lights. 

Just took some pics so I will post them in about 20 mins stay tuned. 






Lomandor said:


> Hmm, I thought the serial number on was posted in the pics of my M3P. Anyway, I just checked it and it is A15922
> 
> I wonder if all the others made also had a close serial number..
> 
> In person, my M3P is not as dark as in the photos :shrug: but still seems to be a nice darker than the norm colour. Indeed one of my fav surefire's.



No you did not take a shot from the number side. I still cannot believe we both got one at the same time it's one of my fav's for sure love it. I was wrong with the serial number I was thinking the darker one was going to have a lower number. Our numbers are 274 apart so it would be safe to say there was at least 300 made I would think. But than again you never know with Surefire numbers.



Lomandor said:


> William, a bit belated though anyway, as you have been told, your Abel collection is outstanding and I highly doubt that we will ever see such another complete Abel collection as this one. With all those colours, you could probably host the next Sydney Mardi Grass lol! :laughing::laughing:



Yep those Abel lights sure do have some colour they are staring in next year's vivid festival :twothumbs .


:wave:


----------



## Rat

*
THE VIOLET PK A2

My best find of 2015 very excited about this one it was a nervous wait for USPS to deliver it. *

Are you ready  

Makes me want to dance





Found a nice home for it until I get a new display case for my lights.










Here she is. Dedicated to you Brain hope you find one soon too mate as I know you have had a WTB in your sig forever.















O.man those pic's are better than porn :thumbsup:


----------



## luisma

DROOLING......

AHHHHH....



Rat said:


> *
> 
> 
> My best find of 2015 very excited about this one it was a nervous wait for USPS to deliver it. *
> 
> Are you ready
> 
> Makes me want to dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a nice home for it until I get a new display case for my lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is. Dedicated to you Brain hope you find one soon too mate as I know you have had a WTB in your sig forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.man those pic's are better than porn :thumbsup:


----------



## cland72

Holy crap, that's beautiful. The photography is amazing and really emphasizes the beauty of the light.


----------



## archimedes

Yep, condition looks super minty too.

Wow ... congratulations my friend.

Very happy for you :goodjob:

:kewlpics:


----------



## archimedes

What's left for you, @Rat ?

Seriously, what's next on your list ....


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Nice light!!! oo: oo: oo:


----------



## Monocrom

Oooo..... Nice purple! :huh:


----------



## 56FordGuy

Rat, just wow. That's a positively stunning light.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Congrats on your gorgeous violet Rat! I Love this thread!


----------



## Str8stroke

RAT!! Violet!! Ok, I give up, I quit!! lol

Awesome light and the condition is to die for too!


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Congratulations Rat, You most certainly deserve this one Sir!
Thank you for sharing these amazing pictures!


----------



## Rat

Thanks guys. I wish there was more of these around so you could all have one they are a real nice light.
Used my wife's powershot for the first time to take the pics not a bad little camera with the right light.




archimedes said:


> What's left for you, @Rat ?
> 
> Seriously, what's next on your list ....




Mate its all luck. I have a wish list but never seem to make a dint in it.
I do have a few more new cool lights just in and a few on their way stay tuned :devil:


:wave:


----------



## el_Pablo

Rat, 

You are having some great score lately!

The Abel collection is just amazing, I was not aware there was that many models, I love the mat red.

Im speechless looking at the PK purple A2, If one day it needs a new home, let me know 


I have been very lucky lately as well, but not much free time to share it.

Here is some Hint, please try to guess the spec of this monster:






















Im in the process of gathering more informations, but it appear to be a unique prototype, Incan LVR + 12 led regulated out of 12v CR123 carrier.

More info to come soon.

The LVR is not functioning, what are your guess? shotky is dead? 

Thanks


----------



## Dirty wage guy

:thinking: Hmmm... M12?? Wow! That is soo cool Pablo! Never seen a surefire like that before so I must congratulate you Sir on your rare find and wish you the best of luck getting it to work properly.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rat

el_Pablo said:


> I have been very lucky lately as well, but not much free time to share it.
> 
> Here is some Hint, please try to guess the spec of this monster:
> 
> Im in the process of gathering more informations, but it appear to be a unique prototype, Incan LVR + 12 led regulated out of 12v CR123 carrier.
> 
> More info to come soon.
> 
> The LVR is not functioning, what are your guess? shotky is dead?
> 
> Thanks




Great find el_Pablo Congratulation.
I would love to know more info on it when you have time.
I remember seeing this light somewhere so had a look in my collection of pics and found it.

Here it is with the main man. 





Three in this shot.





:wave:


----------



## lightlover

> * ... a unique prototype ... *



I believe the SF prototyping process usually involved making 2 units, at least as far as machining goes.
Don't know about the electronics side, where one-offs might be hand-made and/or assembled. 

Economies Of Scale thing: once a machinist / CNC program has set-up, creating 2 (or 6) is about as easy as making 1. 

Anything there's only 1 of, SF (probably) have unreleased copies in the archives. 

[ OH to be allowed a 10-minute run around those stores with permission to fill a box - a LARGE box . . . . ]


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> *
> THE VIOLET PK A2
> 
> My best find of 2015 very excited about this one it was a nervous wait for USPS to deliver it. *
> 
> Are you ready
> 
> Makes me want to dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a nice home for it until I get a new display case for my lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is. Dedicated to you Brain hope you find one soon too mate as I know you have had a WTB in your sig forever.
> 
> O.man those pic's are better than porn :thumbsup:


Hi Rat, 
let me speechless beautiful!:thumbsup::twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
Congratulations
Brian


----------



## ali31766

I don't know if it is rare/unusual 


DSC_0267


----------



## Monocrom

I've got one of those.


----------



## Eric242

ali31766 said:


> I don't know if it is rare/unusual


That´s a cool light for this thread here : http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?170804-Surefire-Lego/page38 (Surefire Lego Lights) since it is an earlier (ribbed) Z46 (M2 Head) on a L5 body/tailcap.


----------



## Up All Night

Which would make it a "ribbed" Z32 on a L5 body/tail.


----------



## Eric242

Yep, you are right. I got it confused with the M3 head (that´s the Z46)  which of course wouldn´t fit the L5 body without an adapter.


----------



## Rat

bound said:


> Hi Rat,
> let me speechless beautiful!:thumbsup::twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> Congratulations
> Brian




Brain I hope you find a Violet A2 also one day :thumbsup:


Violet must be the flavour of the month :devil:

New score 6P NIB :twothumbs






:wave:


----------



## Meganoggin

Wow Rat!

You are on a roll at the moment. Any chance of a shot out of the box?


----------



## magellan

bound said:


> Hi Rat,
> let me speechless beautiful!:thumbsup::twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> Congratulations
> Brian



Gorgeous!


----------



## Rat

magellan said:


> Gorgeous!



That they are totally gorgeous




Meganoggin said:


> Wow Rat!
> 
> You are on a roll at the moment. Any chance of a shot out of the box?




Yes been very lucky lately. Cannot afford much more luck :devil:

Here you go not out of the box but you can still see it ok. When I find some time I will take some more pic's.






:wave:


----------



## cubebike

Omg! Gorgeous! I totally speechless for your 6P. Very impressive


----------



## RI Chevy

Surefire needs to produce more models in those awesome colors and finishes. Also some new runs of jungle camo and other camo finishes.


----------



## Meganoggin

Rat said:


> That they are totally gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes been very lucky lately. Cannot afford much more luck :devil:
> 
> Here you go not out of the box but you can still see it ok. When I find some time I will take some more pic's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:



thanks Rat!

That is beautiful and mega rare, I have a soft spot for the round body Surefire lights. Congratulations!


----------



## Toohotruk

Very nice! oo:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Brain I hope you find a Violet A2 also one day :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Violet must be the flavour of the month :devil:
> 
> New score 6P NIB :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:





Rat said:


> That they are totally gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes been very lucky lately. Cannot afford much more luck :devil:
> 
> Here you go not out of the box but you can still see it ok. When I find some time I will take some more pic's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hi Will, 
*Your find shocking! 
I was the first time I saw the purple 6P, very nice! 
Think of it after so many years still so well preserved, too rare friends. 
I think, that he can see they are already very satisfied, you can have it must be very happy! 
Congratulations**:twothumbs*

Brian


----------



## Espionage Studio

I think these are somewhat rare, but nonetheless I have been hunting for one of these for a long time...what a gem!


----------



## Eric242

Nice, looks pretty mint. Mine unfortunatelly has some wear on both tailcap and bezel. I really like these with the flat body and non-crenelated bezel.

Eric


----------



## luisma

This one is not as rare as others posted but still a nice one. Until I shot these pictures I had never notice the writing on the body and the tail cap. I am not talking about the Surefire logo, it says HARDWOODS.

Luis


----------



## Espionage Studio

@eric242 I agree! The round bezel w/o crenelation is so attractive and timeless, I LOVE me some classic Surefires!


----------



## luisma

Now this one is rare as Williams knows. Most probably the same seller he bought his from except this one is a prototype. 

Luis


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool. Looks like a snake.


----------



## jamesmtl514

That's beautiful Luis!


----------



## jetjet28

angelofwar said:


> I think any gen. 1 L1 is hard to come by! Nice lights morph!



How can you tell what generation a L1 is? 
This is mine


----------



## archimedes

jetjet28 said:


> How can you tell what generation a L1 is?
> This is mine....



Looks like a Gen2/3 to me ...


----------



## Rat

luisma said:


> Now this one is rare as Williams knows. Most probably the same seller he bought his from except this one is a prototype.
> 
> Luis



Good to see some new posts finally. Its been quite around here lately. 

Luis so sweet love it proto-type serial number as well :thumbsup: great score
Mine does not have the Abel logo.
Are all those pics the same light ? or have you got two ?
Did you get it from Heather ? 
Nice G2 the hardwoods are my fav G2.


----------



## luisma

Hi Will 
It's the same light but I spinned the tail and the bezel a little bit since the colors are so different from the silver to the brownish color. Truly this has become one of my favorite lights because of the uniqueness of the finish and the colors. When I saw you light I never thought in my wildest dreams I would get my hands in one of them even less after you told the story about these lights never been massed produced but a few days later there it was on ebay I couldn't believe it and yes I did get it from Heather.

I also scored on the second Titan Brown Trout, at the time i didn't know if was the same seller that you bought your lights so when I asked if she had any others she offered the Titan again my jaw dropped when she sent me the pictures. I haven't had time to shoot some decent pictures of it when I do I'll post them. Your serial number is two numbers off mine which makes me think there might be a third Titan somewhere out there with the serial number between yours and mine. Hummmm 

I finally decided on my time off to shoot some nice pics of my collection it's going to take a while but I'll post as I shoot them, hopefully you guys won't get tired of my pictures and will enjoy them as much as I enjoy seeing all your post and pics from all other members. 
In the meantime keep those pictures coming I know that some of you guys have to have some amazing lights in your collections we all enjoy seeing them regardless if is a great picture or not just post.

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## AR_Shorty

I know I won't get tired of seeing all these gorgeous and rare Surefire lights. Keep em coming!


----------



## Toohotruk

AR_Shorty said:


> I know I won't get tired of seeing all these gorgeous and rare Surefire lights. Keep em coming!


+1


----------



## Rat

luisma said:


> Hi Will
> It's the same light but I spinned the tail and the bezel a little bit since the colors are so different from the silver to the brownish color. Truly this has become one of my favorite lights because of the uniqueness of the finish and the colors. When I saw you light I never thought in my wildest dreams I would get my hands in one of them even less after you told the story about these lights never been massed produced but a few days later there it was on ebay I couldn't believe it and yes I did get it from Heather.
> 
> I also scored on the second Titan Brown Trout, at the time i didn't know if was the same seller that you bought your lights so when I asked if she had any others she offered the Titan again my jaw dropped when she sent me the pictures. I haven't had time to shoot some decent pictures of it when I do I'll post them. Your serial number is two numbers off mine which makes me think there might be a third Titan somewhere out there with the serial number between yours and mine. Hummmm
> 
> I finally decided on my time off to shoot some nice pics of my collection it's going to take a while but I'll post as I shoot them, hopefully you guys won't get tired of my pictures and will enjoy them as much as I enjoy seeing all your post and pics from all other members.
> In the meantime keep those pictures coming I know that some of you guys have to have some amazing lights in your collections we all enjoy seeing them regardless if is a great picture or not just post.
> 
> Thanks,
> Luis



WOW she sold the second Titan Brown Trout great score. 
I asked them about the second Titan for another member but they did not reply. I got the impression they wanted to see what it would go for on Ebay like they said they are doing with the other tarpon but looks like she didn't do that with the Titan after all. I don't get on eBay much these days but I think that Tarpon would of went for a bit? 

If there are more Titans out there I would think they are not in a working order. I think there is properly a box of parts somewhere as she told me a small number was made but they had a high fault rate and only two ever made it to the complete stage.





luisma said:


> I finally decided on my time off to shoot some nice pics of my collection it's going to take a while but I'll post as I shoot them, hopefully you guys won't get tired of my pictures and will enjoy them as much as I enjoy seeing all your post and pics from all other members.


 
Bring them on been waiting a long time to see more of your collection. I think I can speak for everyone on here more pics the better. We never get tired of seeing other peoples lights especially in this thread Rare/Unusual SureFires.


----------



## Espionage Studio

Thanks for posting these pics!


----------



## RedLED

Rat said:


> Ok finally got the light :rock:
> 
> *It is a Surefire Titan ABEL Brown Trout*. One of only two ever made apparently. I had never heard or seen of one before. Did anybody know this light even existed ?
> The seller informed me that the Titan was very difficult to assemble after the coating and only two ever made completion and he had both.
> He also told me all about the other Abel lights like which ones made it to production and which ones did not and why. I will save that info for another thread.
> 
> Ok finally the images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


I wager they named them Abel because the were Abel to get them together. Nice lights. Where do these lights come from? Gifts to the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of staff and his Generals, the CO of Central Command or are they made for high ranking Surefire Officials, and their private investors? Large dealers? It would be nice to know how they get on the open market.

And, yes I know Abel is a Biblical reference, just could not resist the play on words, instead of able.


----------



## Str8stroke

Abel makes fishing gear. They had a custom run commissioned a few years back. I spoke to the Abel rep on the phone a few years ago and he said they sold well, but for unknown reasons weren't going to do any more. I wish I knew more. They are sure some lovely pieces. I dream of owning the above light. I have the other Trout.


----------



## RedLED

So, was it companies that ordered special editions, but how did the DARPA lights get out? My wife works on Satellite things and has deals with them once in a while for her company.

she is not allowed to use a laptop or a tablet on a commercial flight, or airport in case she was followed and someone could see over her shoulders and read what was there. Industrial espionage, I guess.

Of course after learning this, I take my Carl Zeiss monocular on all flights and read people's screens.

But how so DARPA lights get out?


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## Rat

RedLed said:


> But how so DARPA lights get out?



Service men bring them home with them. The smart ones got extra ones or just never used the one they where issued knowing the value to collectors inn mint INB condition.
My DEF-3D was purchased from the Captain of an Aircraft carrier.


----------



## RedLED

Rat said:


> Service men bring them home with them. The smart ones got extra ones or just never used the one they where issued knowing the value to collectors inn mint INB condition.
> My DEF-3D was purchased from the Captain of an Aircraft carrier.


Well. That makes sense. When I get assignments aboard the Reagan, Stennis, or the Peleilu and others, I am a guest of the Captain and I am allowed on the bridge and other parts of the ship to document training, and if you ask for something, they give it to you. 

They whistle me aboard on the quarter deck. And I eat with the officers and while people like me are on board we are given a card rank of Lt., In the other services we get a card and have the rank of a Major. All media get that, but I am a contractor...maybe I'll ask the next Captain for a light or something. I am there on the behest of higher powers.

When the project is over the take the CF cards that gave me when I first came on board.

I should be going out on a cruise soon as tensions are high, I don't stay for the entire trip, they send me off in a CH 53 Sea Stallion to some location and then the US Air Force takes me home on a C17 and a few times on a C5A, and I am the only passenger some times.


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! You've got a cool job! oo:


----------



## RedLED

Toohotruk said:


> WOW! You've got a cool job! oo:


Thanks you can see some of my work on my site listed on my Sig line


----------



## Search

Need a little help. Snagged a M4 and L4 with KL4. It's an olive drab color. I remember seeing some that were od but can't remember much about them. Anyone have any input?

Pretty excited too. Imo the old 100 lumen L4s were the best. If memory serves me correctly they were a solid wall of light with no hotspot.


----------



## cland72

KL4 should be the "wall of light" luxeon V emitter, IIRC. 100 lumens, and will run on 3v and 6v input. It gets warm on 6v if you run it for a few minutes.


----------



## Search

Good, I remember when they were updated to a 120 lm version and now I see a 170 on the site. It's been so long since I've been into this habit I feel way out of the loop. This was the one I was looking for. I'm just not sure what the od anodizing is. I remember that I used to know but forgot lol

I'm hoping to be the new owner of a mint first generation 6 something (is a surprise) soon. We'll see if I can talk the hopeful seller out of it. This thread will enjoy it.


----------



## RI Chevy

Any photos of this OD light?


----------



## Search

Let me know if the images are too big. I'm on a tablet and this is difficult.

Edit** light is being shipped to me now. I have no clue about the fur background.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool! Nice light.


----------



## cland72

Now I remember. Does the serial number on the head start with A, B, or C?


----------



## Search

Starts with an A


----------



## Str8stroke

Search, from what I see, that looks to be in Excellent condition. Nice find.


----------



## cland72

Search said:


> Starts with an A



Ok, then this is definitely the first iteration with the 100 lumen Luxeon V LED. Wall of light!

See this thread for more info:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Surefire-L4-quot-Wall-of-Light-quot-Questions


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I posted in that thread, today.

Bill


----------



## London Lad

Search said:


> Let me know if the images are too big. I'm on a tablet and this is difficult.
> 
> Edit** light is being shipped to me now. I have no clue about the fur background.



That _may_ have been one of my old lights  I did take some photos on a sheepskin once.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Nice snag Search, not everyday you see an L4 with that writing variation on the body. I've seen more flat body L4's than this one. Speaking of which, if this L4 has the Lux V, then what emitter does the earlier flat version have in it?
Love the L line of surefires. L1,L2,L4,L5,L6, and L7 are all great lights and classics for sure!


----------



## Search

Dirty wage guy said:


> Nice snag Search, not everyday you see an L4 with that writing variation on the body. I've seen more flat body L4's than this one. Speaking of which, if this L4 has the Lux V, then what emitter does the earlier flat version have in it?
> Love the L line of surefires. L1,L2,L4,L5,L6, and L7 are all great lights and classics for sure!



I was under the impression this was the first generation. I'm not betting the farm on being right though. 

I got my M4 in the mail today. It was mint in the box. Pretty ecstatic about it given the price I paid. Within a week I've got a pretty rare light I'll post up when it gets here. Don't want to ruin the surprise just yet.. but I'll post a picture of the M4 later. I wouldn't consider it "rare" yet but another few years it'll be getting there.


----------



## Search

How about this mint 6R with original R60 lamp


----------



## cland72

Nice 6R Search!

Head's up everyone, there is a LX2 Abel Brown Trout on ebay: item 291541296155. Auction ends Friday at 1:10pm central time. Current price is $200.


----------



## Search

Just got a NIB mint 6Z







And will be watching that LX2


----------



## bulbmogul

*Surefire Arc2-8C*

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/160877362


Anyone else have one of these bad boys..?


----------



## Rat

cland72 said:


> Head's up everyone, there is a LX2 Abel Brown Trout on ebay: item 291541296155. Auction ends Friday at 1:10pm central time. Current price is $200.




That Abel must be an early version you can tell because of the alignment problem ( & serial ). They fixed it by doing the dots all round.

This is the worst I have seen so far.







bulbmogul said:


> http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/160877362
> 
> 
> Anyone else have one of these bad boys..?




Wish I did 



:wave:
Check this thread for posting pics http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?327532-Posting-photos


----------



## sween1911

cland72 said:


> KL4 should be the "wall of light" luxeon V emitter, IIRC. 100 lumens, and will run on 3v and 6v input. It gets warm on 6v if you run it for a few minutes.



Memories! I had a "wall of light" L4 for awhile. Very handy little light, but you reminded me that baby would get toasty warm if you ran it for awhile.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I have one of those 'wall of light'' L4's, using an 16650. Does get toasty. Lol. Lot of history there. I also have a KL5, a little bit more lumens, with a tighter spot.

Bill


----------



## cland72

cland72 said:


> Nice 6R Search!
> 
> Head's up everyone, there is a LX2 Abel Brown Trout on ebay: item 291541296155. Auction ends Friday at 1:10pm central time. Current price is $200.



Dang, it sold for $450.


----------



## scout24

They look awesome, but that's a lot of money for a pretty (albeit rare) LX2. I followed the last couple Brown Trout auctions I saw, maybe one will slip under the radar of the more serious collectors. Some of the other Abel patterns look beautiful too. Maybe after finding a couple crosshairs lights...


----------



## Search

cland72 said:


> Dang, it sold for $450.



That's partially my fault.. I got busy and work and didn't get back to it until about 45 seconds left. Was lucky to have even caught it. Ran it up from 392 to 450 before the timer beat me.. Hopefully the others out there are being kept minty for me lol


----------



## luisma

Lets bring this threat back to the top.

1 of 50 made for Candle Power Forum. 



 



This next one is not so rare, but the color is so nice that I have to show it to you guys. This is early version of E2e-HA.


----------



## Monocrom

oo:.... An even-colored HA SureFire?? NICE!


----------



## kj2

That 50 Special is nice


----------



## Rat

Sweet lights.
Good to see this thread up again its been quite around here.

thx


----------



## Str8stroke

Needs no intro. Yes number 6


----------



## luisma

Love those LOW serial numbers...:twothumbs

Luis


----------



## Str8stroke

I did a quick pic with my phone, so the lighting was off and that made it hard to see the serial number. But, getting this light and low of a number was a fluke. I read somewhere they only made something like 200 Knife & light sets?? But, I have seen Strider M2 lights numbered way over 200? So maybe they made more lights than knives? Maybe someone here would know more accurately? Either way, I am assuming I will never stumble upon the Matching serial number knife. lol


----------



## Rat

S/stroke Nice score #006 WOW very cool.
I do believe there was more lights made than knifes. Check this sale thread out http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...urefire-Strider-M2-ST*-200-Shipped-Worldwide*


----------



## Timascus373

Does anyone know if SF has ever offered any lights with a special coating like Duracoat or Gunkote?


----------



## lem66

I'll post a picture up of my 9z here shortly. New here, trying to learn my way around.


----------



## Toohotruk

:welcome:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

2 Cell (!!!) M3 Body with KL2 / Milky M375 Head and SW02


----------



## altermann

DaFABRICATA said:


> SO MANY NICE LIGHTS HERE!!!oo::naughty:
> 
> Been a while since I've posted here...
> 
> Here's a VERY EARLY OLD SCHOOL CROSSHAIRS LOGO M3 Body that I just posted for sale over at the marketplace.:sigh:
> The person who sold it to me said it was a prototype.
> Thier husband works or used to work for SF.
> Notice how the logo overflows the original "Flat" where the logo is usually contained....
> Hopefully it will go to a collector.



the same text style and logo size was printed on early M3's boxes


----------



## Rat

altermann said:


> the same text style and logo size was printed on early M3's boxes




Hey I now own that body :thumbsup:

Still looking for an early matching bezel and tailcap anybody ?

:wave:


----------



## altermann

Rat said:


> Hey I now own that body :thumbsup:
> 
> Still looking for an early matching bezel and tailcap anybody ?
> 
> :wave:



"the matching bezel" was produced in another shape too, even than the very early serial M3, here is photo of the box where you can compare bezel shape on the box with the light, on the box pictured the same style body logo as on your M3's body


----------



## Rat

altermann said:


> "the matching bezel" was produced in another shape too, even than the very early serial M3, here is photo of the box where you can compare bezel shape on the box with the light, on the box pictured the same style body logo as on your M3's body



Here you go I have a few of those in my collection.
You can see that body on the left with a fill in bezel.







:wave:


----------



## kssmith

Hope these qualify; but here are two of my fav's, a Z3 and then a P3X with a low/"X" serial number.


----------



## altermann

Today, finally waited cherished silver-black box, for a long time waiting for this moment, like a genie in a bottle))







I could not resist and unpacked immediately after a meeting with the courier, and of course the opportunity to immediately sat down for a detailed inspection.
In the hands of one of the first M3 Combatlight.






















So let's take a look inside...
inside we have a Combatlight peacefully waiting for Combat-time )))

















Very pleased with the old booklet with advertising and a mini catalog of products and of course the old advertising, where a small Surefire 3P putting down a hefty Maglite.













The man from the advertising mustache as was fashionable in the '90s )))







Old inscription on the button, a heating soul of any collector.










And indeed some it is all a genuine, simple and reliable, no frills.





Well, the most delicious dessert:
Taadaam...
Crosshair logo, and very beautiful, and for this model is particularly well suited serial number - A00003
















By the way it is written with a ballpoint pen on the box










21-st Century Technology -- Today *It was the motto of the company.
Surefire really produced flashlights of the future, because now in the future, they are much more expensive and valuable **than it was in the past.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

The man from the advertising mustache is Massad Ayoob, a cop, writer, and expert witness at many gun related trials. 

Bill


----------



## scout24

...And he is still rocking the moustache. It has a goatee for company now though. Alterman- Holy sweet low serial number! That is an awesome score. Congratulations!


----------



## altermann

Bullzeyebill said:


> The man from the advertising mustache is Massad Ayoob, a cop, writer, and expert witness at many gun related trials.
> 
> Bill



Just have read about him, yes, he is interesting person


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Holy crap #3!! Wow! Congrats Altermann!! Thanks for sharing Sir!


----------



## RI Chevy

Massad Ayoob has a ranch in New Hampshire ( Lethal Force Institute) where he teaches handgun tactics and self-defense techniques. He now runs the Massad Ayoob Group.


----------



## Monocrom

RI Chevy said:


> Massad Ayoob has a ranch in New Hampshire ( Lethal Force Institute) where he teaches handgun tactics and self-defense techniques. He now runs the Massad Ayoob Group.



His books on self-defense are classics..... And still valid today.


----------



## altermann

Monocrom said:


> His books on self-defense are classics..... And still valid today.



he is present on this forum?


----------



## scout24

I could be wrong, but I don't think he's a member here. I have to say it, by the way. Dibs on that M3 if you ever decide to sell it! Can't believe nobody else put that up here in public...


----------



## luisma

Scout that's because it has an owner already. :devil::devil::devil::devil:

Luis


----------



## scout24

So pictures from the Ukraine two days ago and you beat me to it? I should have known... :laughing:


----------



## luisma

Not really this was a done deal for a while but when he received the light he posted the pictures. Altermann is a great guy and he decided to post the light can't blame him it's a great serial.


----------



## Monocrom

altermann said:


> he is present on this forum?



Sadly, no.


----------



## Str8stroke

My very rare Surefire. See how good you folks are with just one clue today.  Yes, I gave the emitter bunny ears in the reflection. The reflective emitter may be a clue too?? :thinking:


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Is that a UV emitter in a KL5 head?


----------



## mckeand13

UV something. More pics!

looks too small to be an M6 UV.


----------



## luisma

I am with you guys it's UV but it's hard with only the front of the bezel to guess. Let's see a little more.


----------



## hombreluhrs

U2 Purple Inspection? Saw some on eBay....LED looks similar


----------



## luisma

You beat me to it U2 that's correct hombreluhrs. It's got to be aU2.


----------



## Str8stroke

Well lets see?? lovecpf


----------



## Rat

Hey Guys been a little busy lately so have not been posting for a while but have still been collecting. 


Found a few new gems I will start with this cool NIB RED E2 tear drop nice little light.

















:thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## Str8stroke

WHAOOO! Rat, That is top notch and just bad to the bone!!


----------



## scout24

Beautiful!


----------



## luisma

Super light Rat that's really beautiful


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Hey Guys been a little busy lately so have not been posting for a while but have still been collecting.
> 
> 
> Found a few new gems I will start with this cool NIB RED E2 tear drop nice little light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Hi Will,
I've been so busy that I didn't expect to see your collection before Christmas, very happy.:twothumbs
I guess,you have surefire flashlights intelligence of all over the world?
It is really a rare high-quality goods.:naughty:
Congratulations:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Super light Rat that's really beautiful


+1:wave:


----------



## bound

Str8stroke said:


> Well lets see?? lovecpf


Hi,
U2 Purple Inspection very nice!
congratulations


----------



## Rat

Thanks guys.



Str8stroke said:


> WHAOOO! Rat, That is top notch and just bad to the bone!!



Bad to the bone all right.



bound said:


> Hi Will,
> I've been so busy that I didn't expect to see your collection before Christmas, very happy.:twothumbs
> I guess,you have surefire flashlights intelligence of all over the world?
> It is really a rare high-quality goods.:naughty:
> Congratulations:thumbsup:
> Brian



My network always come up with the goods. I am very lucky 


It's getting hard to find the rare stuff these days or when you do they want ridiculous prices for them.
I paid $200 for the E2E which I think was a far price.
It was missing the clip. The owner removed the clip so it would not scratch the body when changing the batteries and lost it. He ended up never using the light anyway so should of just left the clip on. 

I had an earlier clip but I am still looking for the correct clip as seen in the bottom pic.
So if anyone has a spare clip or see's one for sale please let me know.






The one I need





:thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes

Haven't seen you posting much recently, but when you do ... it's always something impressive !

Cheers, bro


----------



## luisma

William that's a very fair price for this beautiful rare light it is very hard to find these lights. Great buy on your part.


----------



## MorpheusT1

luisma said:


> Super light Rat that's really beautiful



I agree 


Hi Luis :wave:


----------



## Rat

archimedes said:


> Haven't seen you posting much recently, but when you do ... it's always something impressive !
> 
> Cheers, bro



Hi Archimedes 
Still been popping in every day to make sure I am not missing anything just not much free time to post.




luisma said:


> William that's a very fair price for this beautiful rare light it is very hard to find these lights. Great buy on your part.


Yep was a good price. I would say around $300 would of been about Market price but he was happy selling it for that.


Ok here is another one I found a few weeks back.






I should of also taken the in box shot.

:thumbsup:


----------



## socom1970

Rat, thats a really nice 3P! I still never had one, though I've wanted one for a while. 

I remember seeing the red and green versions in various outdoors/camping catalogues years and years ago for like 50.00 each around Christmas. I should've bought a couple then.


----------



## Rat

socom1970 said:


> Rat, thats a really nice 3P! I still never had one, though I've wanted one for a while.
> 
> I remember seeing the red and green versions in various outdoors/camping catalogues years and years ago for like 50.00 each around Christmas. I should've bought a couple then.



Thanks. Yep that's a special 3P. You best buy the next one that comes up for sale they are a great size IMO

Imagine if you had of purchase a few of each. They normally sell for around $350 now. If only you could of known.


cheers


----------



## Monocrom

Rat said:


> Thanks. Yep that's a special 3P. You best buy the next one that comes up for sale they are a great size IMO
> 
> Imagine if you had of purchase a few of each. They normally sell for around $350 now. If only you could of known.
> 
> 
> cheers



Just an insane amount for what is the least pragmatic light SureFire ever made. But that's collectors for you.


----------



## Rat

Monocrom said:


> Just an insane amount for what is the least pragmatic light SureFire ever made. But that's collectors for you.



The Surefire 3P is my wife's EDC she loves it and seeing she has 100's of light's to choose from I suppose it must work out pretty Pragmatic for her. 
You have the same customization as any 60p model in a very small body I personally think you can make it as piratical and suitable for lots of purposes.

$350 Insane amount of money for a mint Red or Green 3P I do not think so. I have seen them go for much more. I will take any Red or Blue 3P for $350 any day of the week just PM me 


:wave:


----------



## Monocrom

If I had one, I'd sell it to you at a high price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

Monocrom said:


> If I had one, I'd sell it to you at a high price. :thumbsup:



That's why they are pulling this amount of money because not many people have one or those that do are not wishing to let it go. By the way $350 is on the low side of the scale. 
The currant market seems closer to $500 as that's what the last few coloured 3P's sold for on ebay.


:wave:


----------



## Monocrom

If someone wants something badly enough..... Why sell it at a reasonable price?


----------



## Rat

Monocrom said:


> If someone wants something badly enough.



You got it  That's why they pull the *insane amount.



*


Monocrom said:


> Why sell it at a reasonable price?


 Not everybody just thinks about money. 
I have purchased many of lights from members here that could have sold for much more but they are happy to pass it on for what it owes them and see a fellow member enjoy it.
I sold a black L1 about two months ago to a fellow collector for $280 I could have got around $500+ but it owed me $280 and I was happy seeing someone who had been looking for one for a long time finally get one. 

That’s what a lot of us collectors do for each other.
The karma came straight back to me anyway. Example my latest score from a fellow member a NIB L2 porky very rare easy $600-$700 on ebay I got it for $380.

I will get this post back on topic and post some pics of it for all you collectors out there.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MorpheusT1

Rat said:


> You got it  That's why they pull the *insane amount.
> 
> 
> 
> * Not everybody just thinks about money.
> I have purchased many of lights from members here that could have sold for much more but they are happy to pass it on for what it owes them and see a fellow member enjoy it.
> I sold a black L1 about two months ago to a fellow collector for $280 I could have got around $500+ but it owed me $280 and I was happy seeing someone who had been looking for one for a long time finally get one.
> 
> That’s what a lot of us collectors do for each other.
> The karma came straight back to me anyway. Example my latest score from a fellow member a NIB L2 porky very rare easy $600-$700 on ebay I got it for $380.
> 
> I will get this post back on topic and post some pics of it for all you collectors out there.
> 
> :thumbsup:



Good words! 
Anybody know if the Black Surefire L1's were available in all led colors like the regular L1? Ive only seen them in red and white led. 
Wish they were easier to find.. it is my grail light.


----------



## archimedes

MorpheusT1 said:


> Good words!
> Anybody know if the Black Surefire L1's were available in all led colors like the regular L1? Ive only seen them in red and white led.
> Wish they were easier to find.. it is my grail light.


I have also only seen the L1-BK-WH and L1-BK-RD. There is actually a part number listed for the L1-BK-GN, so it almost certainly exists. I can't, however, find definite evidence of an "L1-BK-BL" part number having existed.

If anyone has seen some of these others, it would be @Rat ... 

I know someone (here on CPF, but not me) who ordered an L1-RD on "closeout" sale from a sporting goods store a few years back. The store later contacted him to tell him, "we ran out of those gray ones, so we had to send you a black one instead, hope that's ok" ...


----------



## magellan

Rat said:


> You got it  That's why they pull the *insane amount.
> 
> 
> 
> * Not everybody just thinks about money.
> 
> I have purchased many of lights from members here that could have sold for much more but they are happy to pass it on for what it owes them and see a fellow member enjoy it.
> I sold a black L1 about two months ago to a fellow collector for $280 I could have got around $500+ but it owed me $280 and I was happy seeing someone who had been looking for one for a long time finally get one.
> 
> That’s what a lot of us collectors do for each other.
> The karma came straight back to me anyway. Example my latest score from a fellow member a NIB L2 porky very rare easy $600-$700 on ebay I got it for $380.
> 
> I will get this post back on topic and post some pics of it for all you collectors out there.
> 
> :thumbsup:



Nice story there, Rat.

At least twice a CPF member has sent me a spare part they knew I was looking for free. They knew I was looking, was willing to pay for it, but gave it to me free.


----------



## archimedes

lovecpf


----------



## MorpheusT1

archimedes said:


> lovecpf



I concur 



archimedes said:


> I have also only seen the L1-BK-WH and L1-BK-RD. There is actually a part number listed for the L1-BK-GN, so it almost certainly exists. I can't, however, find definite evidence of an "L1-BK-BL" part number having existed.
> 
> If anyone has seen some of these others, it would be @Rat ...
> 
> I know someone (here on CPF, but not me) who ordered an L1-RD on "closeout" sale from a sporting goods store a few years back. The store later contacted him to tell him, "we ran out of those gray ones, so we had to send you a black one instead, hope that's ok" ...



Dang thats lucky 

One of these days i will get one or 4.. lol i collect L1`s and Try to get one of each color..My Ha Nat collection is complete. the next grail is fininding the Black ones in all colors...


----------



## MorpheusT1

There is a Group on Facebook btw.

Flashlight Fanatics is the name, feel free to join, lots of Surefire lunatics there and a good buch of Flashoholics.


----------



## AR_Shorty

I'm not sure if these are rare/unusual, but you don't see them too often anyway...a 3BL and a 6BL:


----------



## luisma

Here is one I bought awhile ago. 

One of my few good pictures of black lights, I can't seem to shoot good pictures of black lights.


----------



## luisma

Here is another very nice light, I often wonder who many A2 Porky's Surefire made.


----------



## luisma

Here is another rare one. 
E2d-BK with the PK logo made for ICE


----------



## Toohotruk

Very nice! oo:


----------



## weklund

*
Vintage Z21 tail switch.

*


----------



## MorpheusT1

Love this thread, 

Wish i had something to share :candle:
Some of you guys are snapping up all the good stuff, few weeks ago i lost an auction for an All Black Surefire D2 marked M6. First one i have ever seen complete.
Congrats to the buyer 

The A2 Porcupine is the rarest of the porcupine series imho. I rarely see them for sale.


While i do collect Surefires i try to avoid the uber rare stuff and the cost.
Resistance is futile though...



Keep the good stuff coming.
Regards from Norway
Benny


----------



## kosPap

luisma said:


> Here is one I bought awhile ago.
> 
> One of my few good pictures of black lights, I can't seem to shoot good pictures of black lights.



that is beacause of the way camera light meters work...
They average the scene to a sum of colors that will be equivalent to a medium gray.
So if you put a lot of white you got to have strong black to compensate.
This is why you get REALLY black flashlights on your pics

There are 2 ways to get around this.
1. Use a gray or equivalent luminosity (light green, desert tan) background
2. Set your camera to about +1-2 stops overexposure. Enough for the black to appear as dark gray.

the second method is how I photograph on a white background.
But also check my Sparklight/Armytek headlamp comparison pics where i use a cork mat (first method)

edit: this article shows very clearly what happens


----------



## Rat

This thread is on FIRE 




archimedes said:


> I have also only seen the L1-BK-WH and L1-BK-RD. There is actually a part number listed for the L1-BK-GN, so it almost certainly exists. I can't, however, find definite evidence of an "L1-BK-BL" part number having existed.
> If anyone has seen some of these others, it would be @Rat ...



Man I have never seen anything other than RED & White. Would love a green one. The one I sold was white as I had two of them. The Black L1 was one of the hardest lights to find for me. I thought I may never find one for a while there. Then a member turned up a few years back with a sale thread on MP with about four or five could not believe it. I ended up with one I think from that sale and a few other members got to add one to there collection as well. Than one of them passed one from that same sale on to me a few months later.



MorpheusT1 said:


> Wish they were easier to find.. it is my grail light.



Never give up you never know whats around the corner.





magellan said:


> Nice story there, Rat.
> 
> At least twice a CPF member has sent me a spare part they knew I was looking for free. They knew I was looking, was willing to pay for it, but gave it to me free.



I like helping out where I can as well.



MorpheusT1 said:


> There is a Group on Facebook btw.
> 
> Flashlight Fanatics is the name, feel free to join, lots of Surefire lunatics there and a good buch of Flashoholics.





Must look them up 





AR_Shorty said:


> I'm not sure if these are rare/unusual, but you don't see them too often anyway...a 3BL and a 6BL:



Hey Shorty very nice I would call them very rare and unusual you do not see them much at all very nice like how you also have the batton on the 6BL :thumbsup:






luisma said:


> Here is one I bought awhile ago.
> 
> One of my few good pictures of black lights, I can't seem to shoot good pictures of black lights.



Just love anything PK very nice I think I remember you buying that from Curse. I wonder what he still has ?

Sweet porky :thumbsup: I still need to find the L2 porky with the HA bezel I just got the S/S one the other day.




weklund said:


> *Vintage Z21 tail switch.*


 Sweet old school tail cap very hard to find.




MorpheusT1 said:


> Some of you guys are snapping up all the good stuff, few weeks ago i lost an auction for an All Black Surefire D2 marked M6. First one i have ever seen complete.
> Congrats to the buyer
> 
> Keep the good stuff coming.
> Regards from Norway
> Benny



I seen that and forgot to bid on it was not happy with myself. I think it went for a far price as well. I do believe it was a M6 marked as a M2 not a D2 marked as a M6. I just hope a CPF member got it anyone ?
I wonder if it was the same body dafabricata had ? http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...A-RARE!!-Black-HA-Surefire-M6-One-of-a-kind!!

:wave:


----------



## luisma

kosPap said:


> that is beacause of the way camera light meters work...
> They average the scene to a sum of colors that will be equivalent to a medium gray.
> So if you put a lot of white you got to have strong black to compensate.
> This is why you get REALLY black flashlights on your pics
> 
> There are 2 ways to get around this.
> 1. Use a gray or equivalent luminosity (light green, desert tan) background
> 2. Set your camera to about +1-2 stops overexposure. Enough for the black to appear as dark gray.
> 
> the second method is how I photograph on a white background.
> But also check my Sparklight/Armytek headlamp comparison pics where i use a cork mat (first method)
> 
> edit: this article shows very clearly what happens



Thanks kosPap for the pointers, was there supposed to be a link on the post? 

Luis


----------



## MorpheusT1

> I seen that and forgot to bid on it was not happy with myself. I think it went for a far price as well. I do believe it was a M6 marked as a M2 not a D2 marked as a M6. I just hope a CPF member got it anyone ?
> I wonder if it was the same body dafabricata had ? http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sho...ne-of-a-kind!!
> 
> :wave:



Youre right,

My formulation was out of wack. What i ment was it was a M6 with D2 marked on the body. 
The light went for over $700

Looked just like the body of Dafabricatas Black one.
Beutiful specimen.

Hope someone here got it and will post 


Benny


----------



## kosPap

luisma said:


> Thanks kosPap for the pointers, was there supposed to be a link on the post?
> Luis


yep!
http://www.scantips.com/lights/metering.html


----------



## luisma

kosPap said:


> yep!
> http://www.scantips.com/lights/metering.html



thanks :twothumbs

Luis


----------



## MorpheusT1

Not exactly Pure Surefire, 

But pretty rare. 
This is my only Black Surefire L1. 

The Black one was modified by Mcgizmo and bored out to take 2x CR123A and has a Lux V with a DB917 running in a PR-T head. 
The HA - Natural is going in for a LE build soon. Head is empty.


----------



## luisma

MorpheusT1 said:


> Not exactly Pure Surefire,
> 
> But pretty rare.
> This is my only Black Surefire L1.
> 
> The Black one was modified by Mcgizmo and bored out to take 2x CR123A and has a Lux V with a DB917 running in a PR-T head.
> The HA - Natural is going in for a LE build soon. Head is empty.




Very nice Benny,
I like those heads on the L1's. :twothumbs

Luis


----------



## MorpheusT1

Thanks Luis, 

Don (Mcgizmo) made a small run of these in 2005 i believe. 
Both in Black and Natural finish. I wonder where the original heads went. 
At that time the Black Surefire L1's were available for anyone i seem to recall. Atleast from some vendors. 

Benny


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## Str8stroke

Whao! Mr.Freeze! That is radical! Explain that please!


----------



## AndyF

Details please!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Guys, ask cpf 

look here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?218467-M-Zeppelin-SF-M6-LED-mods


----------



## archimedes

Yes, that's a LED Zep mod ... not stock. Very nice, though ....


----------



## Mr.Freeze

yes sir!
very rare and very unusual for sure ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!! oo:


----------



## luisma

Here is what I think is a rare 9P body, I have not seen too many of them. it's a one piece body although it looks like it's broken into two sections.


----------



## luisma

Another one of my lights I was able to shoot some decent pictures, I don't think I have posted this one, I looked to see if I had but I did not find anything. If I have posted before I am sorry. 

Beautiful C2-HA Crosshair Logo with a nice low serial of A00798 this light has a really great anodizing finish. 
One of my favorites lights because of the finish.


----------



## MorpheusT1

That C2 is beutiful Luis  
Keep the photos comming guys, i just love it when you share. 
Hopefully i will be able to contribute more soon  
Happy holidays everybody:wave:
Benny


----------



## luisma

MorpheusT1 said:


> That C2 is beutiful Luis
> Keep the photos comming guys, i just love it when you share.
> Hopefully i will be able to contribute more soon
> Happy holidays everybody:wave:
> Benny



Thanks Benny 
That C2 it's very nice. 
Happy Holidays to everyone 

Luis


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Another one of my lights I was able to shoot some decent pictures, I don't think I have posted this one, I looked to see if I had but I did not find anything. If I have posted before I am sorry.
> 
> Beautiful C2-HA Crosshair Logo with a nice low serial of A00798 this light has a really great anodizing finish.
> One of my favorites lights because of the finish.


Hi Luis,
Beautiful!:twothumbs:santa:


----------



## bound

MorpheusT1 said:


> Not exactly Pure Surefire,
> 
> But pretty rare.
> This is my only Black Surefire L1.
> 
> The Black one was modified by Mcgizmo and bored out to take 2x CR123A and has a Lux V with a DB917 running in a PR-T head.
> The HA - Natural is going in for a LE build soon. Head is empty.


Hi,
Beutiful!:devil:


----------



## bound

Hello all,
Happy New Year!:drunk:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQyODg5MDI1Mg==.html

Sorry,I'm not youtube.

This piece of music: Johannes Brahms
Song: Allegro moderate
Photo: shufewf
Photograph: Brian
Playing a musical instrument: Piano
Main play: Surefire

Brian


----------



## ven

:bow:to you Brian,amazing SF collection...........:thumbsup:


----------



## bound

ven said:


> :bow:to you Brian,amazing SF collection...........:thumbsup:


:naughty::santa:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

HOLY COW - that is still amazing!!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Amazing the way you put it together. Well done and entertaining. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## bound

Bullzeyebill said:


> Amazing the way you put it together. Well done and entertaining. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill


Ha ha ha,
So in the safety box, is really safe, need to go out or move.:naughty:
Without packing.


----------



## luisma

bound said:


> Hello all,
> Happy New Year!:drunk:
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQyODg5MDI1Mg==.html
> 
> Sorry,I'm not youtube.
> 
> This piece of music: Johannes Brahms
> Song: Allegro moderate
> Photo: shufewf
> Photograph: Brian
> Playing a musical instrument: Piano
> Main play: Surefire
> 
> Brian



Hi Brian,

I was away and I could not watch your video, I just did and WOW incredible collection as I always told you. You have to be very happy on all your great lights. lovecpf :twothumbs

Luis


----------



## Lucky Jim

Wow - that is amazing. I was interested to see the SF Optimus lurking amongst the other eye candy. I didn't know that it had made it off the drawing board into production. Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## bound

Ha ha ha, they let me get a lot of happiness!
Thanks to BBS, thanks to help my friends！
Brian


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I was away and I could not watch your video, I just did and WOW incredible collection as I always told you. You have to be very happy on all your great lights. lovecpf :twothumbs
> 
> Luis



Ha ha ha, they are great products, exquisite design, they let me get a lot of happiness!
Thanks to BBS, thanks to help my friend!


----------



## bound

Lucky Jim said:


> Wow - that is amazing. I was interested to see the SF Optimus lurking amongst the other eye candy. I didn't know that it had made it off the drawing board into production. Happy New Year to you all.



Ha ha ha, they are great products, exquisite design, they let me get a lot of happiness!
Brian


----------



## FPSRelic

Lucky Jim said:


> WI was interested to see the SF Optimus lurking amongst the other eye candy. I didn't know that it had made it off the drawing board into production.



It didn't. And not only does he have one, but two! Sweet collection there Bound. Thank you for taking the time to set up that video.


----------



## Str8stroke

I finally had time to take a pic of my Inspector. These little jewels are getting hard to find. They are fun to play with. A stone cold winner with the kids at night! lol This is a cross post with Knife & light photo.


----------



## mckeand13

What's the story behind the purple inspection light? What were they and what were they used for?


----------



## Str8stroke

It was sold as a tool for UV inspection of Gel Coat finishes. It was commissioned by Elcometer only a small number were available from them. 405nm output

More info: http://flashlightsunlimited.com/fci/elcometer260.htm

The person I got it from said it was issued to them at work and no longer used. Trust me, he couldn't get any more! lol t am fairly certain it would fetch a pretty penny in the Rare Surefire collectors realm. :twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke

These are not super rare, but fairly rare. I haven't seen too many around. I believe they were only available for a short time period to members. Sorta like the NRA 6Ps. (Which believe it or not I don't have one of those) lol I wonder how many Safari Club lights were produced? 
This one was a light user. It has some Ano missing in some spots of the Hex part of the head. The lighting makes the body look bad in the photo, but it is in really great shape. Strange reflections in the pic. 

The Safari Club International Surefire 6P Incandescent.


----------



## altermann

who can tell me, is this remote swith rare or not? i haven't seen them ever before


----------



## Str8stroke

altermann, I searched and couldn't find much info on that switch. So may or may not be hard to find. It could be that people who have them don't know the correct model when they list or show it? I did find a description, on a different dual wire switch, of the smaller plug. The smaller plug, like yours may control: Element PEQ and M3L Light, Pro T / VFC PEQ-15

Not too much help there but it was worth a shot. Maybe someone else here is a weapon light expert?


----------



## MorpheusT1

bound said:


> Hello all,
> Happy New Year!:drunk:
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQyODg5MDI1Mg==.html
> 
> Sorry,I'm not youtube.
> 
> This piece of music: Johannes Brahms
> Song: Allegro moderate
> Photo: shufewf
> Photograph: Brian
> Playing a musical instrument: Piano
> Main play: Surefire
> 
> Brian



Just saw this.... AMAZING Brian!


----------



## altermann

Str8stroke said:


> altermann, I searched and couldn't find much info on that switch. So may or may not be hard to find. It could be that people who have them don't know the correct model when they list or show it? I did find a description, on a different dual wire switch, of the smaller plug. The smaller plug, like yours may control: Element PEQ and M3L Light, Pro T / VFC PEQ-15
> 
> Not too much help there but it was worth a shot. Maybe someone else here is a weapon light expert?



thank you)


----------



## altermann

[URL=http://piccy.info/view3/9341721/bf11db63e604c7990ddd26c0f8298359/1200/]




[/URL]


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^ Wow, I really want that bottom light! That on is hard to find, heck they all are! I have two of the Salmon big brothers.


----------



## Toohotruk

Beautiful lights! oo:


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## AR_Shorty

Not a flashlight, but a rather rare Surefire item nonetheless...an MU001 Millennium Maintenance Kit:


----------



## mckeand13

AR_Shorty said:


> Not a flashlight, but a rather rare Surefire item nonetheless...an MU001 Millennium Maintenance Kit:



Open it up!


----------



## Str8stroke

mckeand13 said:


> Open it up!


4 real doe!


----------



## kssmith

mckeand13 said:


> Open it up!



Yes! Let's see inside it!


----------



## AR_Shorty

I'll get some "interior" photos tonight when I get home from work. Its got a bunch of pull out drawers with tapeswitches, bezels, lamp assemblies, tools, etc. in it. The thing is built like a TANK! Probably RPG proof :thumbsup:

ETA: Here is a photo of it opened up


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Sweet!

I'll take it...


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Congats on the tool chest! Who manufacture this beauty, any brand on it?


----------



## Str8stroke

erehwyrevekool said:


> Congats on the tool chest! Who manufacture this beauty, any brand on it?



Look up top of the thread to post 1531. Its pretty bad to the bone.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Which SF heads are in there?

Bill


----------



## archimedes

Not sure from the small photo, but those look like Z46 to me ....


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Str8stroke said:


> Look up top of the thread to post 1531. Its pretty bad to the bone.


The sticker on it doesn't mean SureFire made the case, probably it is a Pelican or Plano ...... may be I'm wrong. :thinking:


----------



## Str8stroke

^ ah, yes Roger that. Good point. It is my understanding that these were military issue "Surefire Branded" maintenance cases. I have seen a few over the years. Now who exactly makes them, not sure. Anyone know more info???


----------



## AR_Shorty

ToolBox Inc is the company that makes these. Brownells sells the tool boxes for $499.99. I'll get a close up pic of the bezels, but yeah I believe there are 6-8 each of Z46 and Z32.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Thanks for the infos. Eye candy to see those drawers full of good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk

That is really cool! oo:


----------



## mckeand13

AR_Shorty said:


> I'll get some "interior" photos tonight when I get home from work. Its got a bunch of pull out drawers with tapeswitches, bezels, lamp assemblies, tools, etc. in it. The thing is built like a TANK! Probably RPG proof :thumbsup:
> 
> ETA: Here is a photo of it opened up



Where did you locate that thing? It's chock full of goodies!


----------



## freefly

Str8stroke said:


> It is my understanding that these were military issue "Surefire Branded" maintenance cases.


 That is my understanding as well. They were .mil contract items from Surefire. I believe the complete PN is: *K*MU001.


mckeand13 said:


> Where did you locate that thing? It's chock full of goodies!


 That is a good question. As mentioned, I believe they were .mil contract items (specifically for the SOF guys/armorers) and _possibly_ available to state/local LEO agencies as well, but never available to the general public AFAIK.
They were also not cheap as I recall. Even the discounted contract price was nearly $4k IIRC. This is not something that you would see at a DRMO (surplus) auction, so I would guess that someone "acquired" it at some point, and it entered the public market. I've seen them pop up before, usually selling for $200-$500, which is a huge red flag IMO. So, unless it was originally obtained under very special circumstances, it is likely SGP (stolen government property), just like countless other Surefire lights/parts floating around out there. 

:sigh:


----------



## Str8stroke

I have seen tons of SF lights and parts for sale from various state and federal agencies on auction listings over the years. So, you make a valid point, however anything is possible.


----------



## altermann




----------



## novice

altermann,
I have a padded SF nylon case, also. When you acquired your nylon case, was it new in the box, and was it empty at that time? 
Could you share what the part number is on the end label of the box? Thanks!
Mine came as part of a package deal with a used SF A2 Aviator, that I bought on the CPF marketplace. No black cardboard box.


----------



## freefly

novice said:


> altermann,
> I have a padded SF nylon case, also. When you acquired your nylon case, was it new in the box, and was it empty at that time?
> Could you share what the part number is on the end label of the box? Thanks!
> Mine came as part of a package deal with a used SF A2 Aviator, that I bought on the CPF marketplace. No black cardboard box.


I believe the part number on the box should be the same as the "standard" versions, but with "CB" (case black) or "CG" (case green) at the end. 

For example the one above would be 6P-BK-CB. At least that is how I understand it. Surefire experts please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## freefly

Oh, and for some SF content of my own:

Not too rare/unusual, but it was my first "real" flashlight, from back in the day (incan 9R):


----------



## altermann

novice said:


> altermann,
> I have a padded SF nylon case, also. When you acquired your nylon case, was it new in the box, and was it empty at that time?
> Could you share what the part number is on the end label of the box? Thanks!
> Mine came as part of a package deal with a used SF A2 Aviator, that I bought on the CPF marketplace. No black cardboard box.


----------



## altermann

L1 gen 5
now it's hard to find


----------



## novice

freefly, thanks for the info about the nylon padded cases, and altermann, thanks for the photos!


----------



## altermann

finally found this great F06 filter from Bushwacker,


----------



## Rat

Hey guys love all the new posts so much cool stuff showing up on here keep them coming. 
Love looking at what you guys keep coming up with.

I score this one a while ago but did not have the time to post it yet.
The L2-PP with the SS bezel New in the Box.






:wave:


----------



## Meganoggin

VERY nice Rat


----------



## Str8stroke

Rat, that is a new one for me for sure. Wild! Any more info on that one??


----------



## Rat

Meganoggin said:


> VERY nice Rat



thx very happy to score it.



Str8stroke said:


> Rat, that is a new one for me for sure. Wild! Any more info on that one??




Hi Mate
The Surefire porcupine range were released in Asia. Plenty made it back to the US.
The full range as far as I know is 
L6 porky S/S Bezel 
U2 porky S/S Bezel
U2 porky HA Bezel
A2 porky HA Bezel
L2 porky S/S Bezel
L2 porky HA Bezel

A few members on here have the full range I am still after two the L2 & U2 with the HA bezel.

This is the L2 porky with the HA bezel anyone !





:wave:


----------



## scout24

The lights you guys manage to find never ceases to amaze me... :bow:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Hey guys love all the new posts so much cool stuff showing up on here keep them coming.
> Love looking at what you guys keep coming up with.
> 
> I score this one a while ago but did not have the time to post it yet.
> The L2-PP with the SS bezel New in the Box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hi,
Rare boutique, very beautiful!:twothumbs
Brian


----------



## bound

AR_Shorty said:


> Not a flashlight, but a rather rare Surefire item nonetheless...an MU001 Millennium Maintenance Kit:


Nice，nice，nice！


----------



## Str8stroke

I found this listed for sale on the major auction site. I have never seen it. I figured I would get a quick pic and post it for others to see and so there was a "record" of it here in the Rare SF thread. Hopefully one of our members will snag it. X00002, I would say it is pretty rare! Green Led too!
The Zombie Scout Light! 
To be clear, Not my light and not my photos. I took a screen shot with my phone.


----------



## 2Z4

Don't know if this is "rare" - but I've never seen another 3P with a Gunsite logo etched on it. I bought this in about 1997 and wish I'd saved the packaging.


----------



## Str8stroke

Neat. Never seen that one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rat

Str8stroke said:


> I found this listed for sale on the major auction site. I have never seen it. I figured I would get a quick pic and post it for others to see and so there was a "record" of it here in the Rare SF thread. Hopefully one of our members will snag it. X00002, I would say it is pretty rare! Green Led too!
> The Zombie Scout Light!
> To be clear, Not my light and not my photos. I took a screen shot with my phone.



Wow what did it go for do you know ?
Would love one in a C2 or A2 Zombie green very cool.


----------



## Str8stroke

From what I recall they had a Buy It Now of either $1500 or $1000. It didn't sell for that and the listing ended. I don't know what it ever went for. Pretty neat piece for sure.


----------



## Rat

Hi all
Just scored this very unusual Surefire Beast.
I think it must have been a Beast two display light that was made before the production of the beast 2’s
What makes it unusual is the following.

It has the same Beast font as the Beast1 not the beast 2

No rubber protection same as the beast 1 but it’s a beast 2 light which should have the 3x rubber protection .

It also was made to never work as the selection switch does not rotate as its been pressed in place and has no electronics inside. 
The led’s and HID globes have been glued in by silicon.

If anybody knows more about this light please let us know.







EDIT:
Here is the Beast font on my Beast 2 for example.







:wave:


----------



## Toohotruk

Interesting...some kind of display piece, or movie prop maybe?


----------



## Meganoggin

Hmmm, looks like a job for PK or Ali (size 15)

Interesting!


----------



## AR_Shorty

Just picked up this gem...


----------



## Offgridled

AR_Shorty said:


> Just picked up this gem...


Wow great score there[emoji106]


----------



## Bogie

I have been to a few of those Symposiums but didn't get a light. ☹️️


----------



## AR_Shorty

Bogie said:


> I have been to a few of those Symposiums but didn't get a light. ☹️️



I always wondered if all attendees received a light or just a few. I guess that answers it.


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice light there AR. Looks rare for sure.


----------



## vestureofblood

Rat said:


> Hi all
> Just scored this very unusual Surefire Beast.
> I think it must have been a Beast two display light that was made before the production of the beast 2’s
> What makes it unusual is the following.
> 
> It has the same Beast font as the Beast1 not the beast 2
> 
> No rubber protection same as the beast 1 but it’s a beast 2 light which should have the 3x rubber protection .
> 
> It also was made to never work as the selection switch does not rotate as its been pressed in place and has no electronics inside.
> The led’s and HID globes have been glued in by silicon.
> 
> If anybody knows more about this light please let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Here is the Beast font on my Beast 2 for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:



WOW!! Talk about a looker! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bykfixer

Rat said:


> Hi all
> Just scored this very unusual Surefire Beast.
> I think it must have been a Beast two display light that was made before the production of the beast 2’s
> What makes it unusual is the following.
> 
> It has the same Beast font as the Beast1 not the beast 2
> 
> No rubber protection same as the beast 1 but it’s a beast 2 light which should have the 3x rubber protection .
> 
> It also was made to never work as the selection switch does not rotate as its been pressed in place and has no electronics inside.
> The led’s and HID globes have been glued in by silicon.
> 
> If anybody knows more about this light please let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Here is the Beast font on my Beast 2 for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:



Once PK jokingly stated in the PK thread that he saw some of his prototypes and one of a kinds being sold on the internet by his house keeper... just sayin'.


----------



## altermann

not sure this light is very rare but i haven't seen them so much
crosshair silver e1 executive no teardrop version no serial


----------



## cody12

In the beginning


----------



## Mr.Freeze

lovely Turbo Heads:


----------



## Mr.Freeze

LEAF the darkness behind:


----------



## ven

Awesome!


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> Hey guys love all the new posts so much cool stuff showing up on here keep them coming.
> Love looking at what you guys keep coming up with.
> 
> I score this one a while ago but did not have the time to post it yet.
> The L2-PP with the SS bezel New in the Box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Perfect collection


----------



## bound

E1-SG


----------



## AR_Shorty

Just acquired these two beauties! Maybe not "rare or unusual" but sure seem to be hard to find.


----------



## Genna

AR_Shorty said:


> Just acquired these two beauties! Maybe not "rare or unusual" but sure seem to be hard to find.



Wow, congrats! You are not only lucky enough to find the couple, but they also look new! [emoji1303][emoji1303]

I have been looking for a camo set for years...[emoji28]


----------



## AR_Shorty

Genna said:


> Wow, congrats! You are not only lucky enough to find the couple, but they also look new! [emoji1303][emoji1303]
> 
> I have been looking for a camo set for years...[emoji28]



They are as new as you can get without having the shrink wrap still sealed on the boxes. They both still have the "Lithium batteries installed" stickers on the bezels and all paperwork in the boxes.


----------



## ven

WOW AR, congrats..............................c2 is defo up there on my fav surefire light list, with the camo...............icing on the cake, awesome Loving the E2 as well, real nice!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AR, Both of those fall under the heading: Rare/Unusual/And Hard To Find.  Brick n Mortar or internet score? 

~ Chance


----------



## AR_Shorty

Got them both on eBay in two separate auctions by the same seller. Just happened to see them less than 1 minute after listing and jumped on both of them. Luck just happened to be on my side that day.


----------



## Offgridled

AR_Shorty said:


> Got them both on eBay in two separate auctions by the same seller. Just happened to see them less than 1 minute after listing and jumped on both of them. Luck just happened to be on my side that day.


Super amazing score.


----------



## AR_Shorty

Gunsite (Jeff Cooper) marked old school 6P.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> Super amazing score.



Really?! You used super and amazing in the same sentence. :sick2: ................  

~ Chance


----------



## altermann

Round C2, no US Patent
180 degr upside down logo


----------



## Light11

[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ven

:rock::bow: awesome light11, WOW


----------



## Light11

Thank you Ven!
Your Triples and Quads thread is the reason I took this picture since one E2 is gonna go to Tana for a Triple heart transplant and one C2 is getting a Oveready V5 triple


----------



## ven

Fantastic!!!!!!! you must be super excited, perfect

I had never seen the camo's till the other day and Mr Shorty posted his 2. Very cool


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!! you must be super excited, perfect
> 
> I had never seen the camo's till the other day and Mr Shorty posted his 2. Very cool


I want a camo so much. Keep an eye out for me. I've even thought about sending one in to get Ceracote I do have a friend that does Golf clubs and guns. :thinking:


----------



## ven

I will do my best OG, but that is the 1st time i have actually seen them(or to what i can remember anyway). If i see any pop up, i will pm you


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> I will do my best OG, but that is the 1st time i have actually seen them(or to what i can remember anyway). If i see any pop up, i will pm you


Very cool thanks ven that's all we can do..


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I love that this thread is still going strong after all these years!! :thumbsup:
Great to see all these sweet lights! :twothumbs


----------



## AR_Shorty

DaFABRICATA said:


> I love that this thread is still going strong after all these years!! :thumbsup:
> Great to see all these sweet lights! :twothumbs



Almost 9 years later...pretty amazing!


----------



## altermann

got this attractive box today )


----------



## cubebike

altermann said:


> got this attractive box today )






Amazing found. That's my grail. Well done


----------



## altermann




----------



## AR_Shorty

altermann said:


>



WOW!! I hope that some day I am lucky enough to find one of these. My collection is in dire need of one.


----------



## autogiro

My SF grail...
(many thanks to the previous owner who worked with me to get this (he knows who he is...)
Auto


----------



## AR_Shorty

autogiro said:


> My SF grail...
> (many thanks to the previous owner who worked with me to get this (he knows who he is...)
> Auto


----------



## ven

WOW


----------



## xdayv

Guys, wondering if do you use those holy grails? or just put them on hallowed grounds? :naughty:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Hallowed ground, I would guess.

Bill


----------



## autogiro

Not rare or unique I guess but, you can't deny the serial number...
Auto


----------



## luisma

Nice low serial on the scout Auto definitely a rare find.


----------



## altermann

wasn't an easy shot but i did it


----------



## chainsolid

My A2


----------



## archimedes

xdayv said:


> Guys, wondering if do you use those holy grails? or just put them on hallowed grounds? :naughty:





Bullzeyebill said:


> Hallowed ground, I would guess.
> 
> Bill





chainsolid said:


> My A2



This A2 is rare for another reason, which is not obvious in this photo .... I think @chainsolid has posted elsewhere that this torch sees regular EDC duty


----------



## lnhldyf

Not rare or unique I guess but, you can't deny the serial number...
Auto





[/ QUOTE]


Sparse serial number, I like it


----------



## altermann




----------



## Toohotruk

The fly adds to the rarity.


----------



## Blackbird13

I hope to see this thread take off again like it used to. It has been one of my favorites since I began collecting. It is a shame that so many old pics are now gone. The thread is a shell of what it once was, so many of the collectors that posted all the time seem to have vanished. I don't know how but I hope that all the old pics can be put back up


----------



## Blackbird13

Here's one that I've always enjoyed, not the rarest but the are great lights


----------



## Blackbird13

That didn't work to well, I am using my app. I thought it was as simple as going to my photos and copy and paste. Sadly it seems it doesn't work


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Well, not rare or unusual itself but the way it was used...:lolsign:


----------



## xdayv

candle power? ^^


----------



## Genna

Nice Mr. Freeze, a candle light! [emoji1303][emoji23]


----------



## Toohotruk

And to think they dared to say Surefires have no "candle mode" LOL!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Candle, Candle, Candle...nope!
It's the new Tailstand Adaptor from CandleFire *lol*


----------



## ven

Love it.................now for the chandelier mr freeze


----------



## Blackbird13

What is the easiest way to post pictures directly with only my cell


----------



## BitGeek

Blackbird13 said:


> What is the easiest way to post pictures directly with only my cell


Tapatalk has always been simple to use and post pictures from my experience.


----------



## AR_Shorty

It is a real shame that so many photos of these rare birds were lost as a result of the photobucket debacle. I would often just sit and drool over the cool lights in this thread. It never got old! Perhaps we need to start a new thread.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

you're right, it's really a shame! and i know a lot of people without a backup of theese pics cause their hd crashed...
from that point a view, i'm really glad to host my pics by myself!


----------



## Toohotruk

AR_Shorty said:


> It is a real shame that so many photos of these rare birds were lost as a result of the photobucket debacle. I would often just sit and drool over the cool lights in this thread. It never got old! Perhaps we need to start a new thread.


I agree...and many of the members that posted pics in this thread and many others are no longer active on CPF, so it's even more unlikely we'll ever get them re-posted. :shakehead

One of my favorite threads is the beat up flashlight thread, and it makes me sick when I look through it and see so many missing pics.


----------



## Monocrom

Mr.Freeze said:


> Well, not rare or unusual itself but the way it was used...:lolsign:



That Sir, is pure genius! Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrafterDan

I just picked this up ($32!). I don't know if it is rare, but certainly old. The Surefire D2, basically a 6P version of an E2.

It has the press-in lexan lens, and the tailcap that is held together with an allen bolt. Cool stuff!











I like it, just have to figure out what light engine to use in it.
~D


----------



## jtivat

I used to have a very large collection of older rare SureFires but i can't even find the pictures now! I had a 6C in the clear box with 2/3 A batteries and the 6C holster.


----------



## autogiro

Maybe like this one?
Auto






jtivat said:


> I used to have a very large collection of older rare SureFires but i can't even find the pictures now! I had a 6C in the clear box with 2/3 A batteries and the 6C holster.


----------



## luisma

C6's are really nice here are a few pics of some I own in my collection. 



 

 

 

 




 

 

 






 

 





 

The whole set, I sold a couple of them to great collectors here.


----------



## luisma

autogiro said:


> Maybe like this one?
> Auto



Nice Auto!!!! Must be the GEM in your collection.


----------



## xdayv

luisma said:


> The whole set, I sold a couple of them to great collectors here.



Maybe you can pass one of them to me? Haha.


----------



## luisma

xdayv said:


> Maybe you can pass one of them to me? Haha.



I am down to 2 of them and those 2 I am not letting go just yet. One has a serial number of A00455, it's in mint condition and like Auto's it has the plastic case with all the literature. But someday I will sell them that's for sure.


----------



## xdayv

luisma said:


> I am down to 2 of them and those 2 I am not letting go just yet. One has a serial number of A00455, it's in mint condition and like Auto's it has the plastic case with all the literature. But someday I will sell them that's for sure.



It's a very low serial number, please keep it in your collection. But, I'll get the other one and will wait for that someday haha. Cheers!


----------



## AR_Shorty

Some day I hope to own a 6 as well...even if I have to sell a kidney.


----------



## bykfixer

altermann said:


> got this attractive box today )



Would you (and Louisma) mind placing any 6C photos you have on the "surefire product history" thread over in the general section please. 
There is speak of the 6C but no photos (yet).
Thanks


----------



## altermann

Yes Sir, will shot some picts tomorrow


----------



## stew

I used to have a big collection of surefires just about every color of 6p and 3p. Sold them all off now the only one left is my blue 6p.


----------



## autogiro

stew said:


> I used to have a big collection of surefires just about every color of 6p and 3p. Sold them all off now the only one left is my blue 6p.



Excellent specimen!
Auto


----------



## ven

Love it stew


----------



## Blackbird13

AR_Shorty said:


> It is a real shame that so many photos of these rare birds were lost as a result of the photobucket debacle. I would often just sit and drool over the cool lights in this thread. It never got old! Perhaps we need to start a new thread.


 I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Blackbird13

I thought I had the picture posting figured out but nope. I downloaded the CPF app and tried using the picture library but a message pops up that says forum has blocked capabilities 

How do I fix this


----------



## MorpheusT1

Love this thread!
And yes the whole Photobucket issue has left lots of good threads
here pictureless. 
Which led me here and to try and post using tapatalk and the 
forum phone app. 
This photo was uploaded directly via my phone to tapatalk
and here.
Pretty neat! Might be posting more from now on.
This is a whole lot easier than using photobucket or the likes.

Here is a gem i recently found.
Pretty sure i have never seen one of these in the wild. 


-Ben


----------



## kellyglanzer

Sweet!!


----------



## autogiro

Top one is an A model, Bottom one is a B model with the domed glass lens.
Auto


----------



## MorpheusT1

autogiro said:


> Top one is an A model, Bottom one is a B model with the domed glass lens.
> Auto



Good ones Auto! 
I still regret selling my domed E2D.
You know those lenses were handmade and too costly to continue making.
Sad as they were both stronger due to the curvature and gave a little more throw too.


----------



## MorpheusT1

This photo might show the color a bit better.

As far as i know Surefire never released a HA Natural E2D and not especially with led back then.
This is a proto Surefire E2D with Natural Strike bezel on a KL4 and all parts are HA -Green / Natural.

This is not a lego


----------



## luisma

Very Nice, I don't remember ever seeing an ED2 in HA.

Luis 



MorpheusT1 said:


> This photo might show the color a bit better.
> 
> As far as i know Surefire never released a HA Natural E2D and not especially with led back then.
> This is a proto Surefire E2D with Natural Strike bezel on a KL4 and all parts are HA -Green / Natural.
> 
> This is not a lego


----------



## MorpheusT1

Thanks Luis!:wave:


----------



## Blackbird13

Great light my friend
I need to download the tapatalk app
Then no one can hold the pictures hostage


----------



## Blackbird13

Not extremely rare , but I have always enjoyed it. It is in beautiful condition. I haven't seen a lot of the c2 centurion's in black. Did they produce less of them?


----------



## MorpheusT1

Blackbird13 said:


> Not extremely rare , but I have always enjoyed it. It is in beautiful condition. I haven't seen a lot of the c2 centurion's in black. Did they produce less of them?



Very nice lower serial number !
The black C2 is getting more and more uncommon for some reason. 
Im a fan of the C2 myself.


----------



## Blackbird13

This is a very special light that Ive acquired from a friend. I have never been to a shot show , but I know I would love it there.maybe one day. I may have to sneak in but it'd be worth it


----------



## xdayv

Blackbird13, that's definitely a nice catch you got there... a keeper! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## usdiver

Can't wait to try THIS beast out!
UDR Dominator 2400 lumens


----------



## MorpheusT1

Good stuff guys!!


----------



## Blackbird13

What case is that


----------



## usdiver

Blackbird13 said:


> What case is that



it's a Pelican Storm


----------



## mk2rocco

I couldn't help myself.. I opened the 12ZM. May not be too rare but I found one NIB.


----------



## mk2rocco

Also found a 3BL that's still all wrapped up


----------



## luisma

mk2rocco said:


> Also found a 3BL that's still all wrapped up



WOW very nice and very rare to find them still wrapped.

Luis


----------



## mk2rocco

luisma said:


> WOW very nice and very rare to find them still wrapped.
> 
> Luis


They have an open 6BL I'm thinking about going back for. Just not sure how rare they are.


----------



## luisma

Even open the 6BL is rare. Not too many of them around anymore. 

Luis


----------



## archimedes

I don't think those BatonLights were ever very popular .... I've wondered how many might've been produced ?


----------



## Blackbird13

They may not have caught on with the masses but I thought they were a neat and innovative idea. I used to love that about surefire: they were at the top of the game. And still are in some aspects. There is just so much other talent and competition out there now days

Love to see this thread


----------



## mk2rocco

Went back the the Police Supply store this morning. They knew exactly what I was there for ha.


----------



## mk2rocco

Some pictures of the 6BL... First time I've see this type of battery before. It's 2 DL123A batteries shrink wrapped together.


----------



## Toohotruk

That's way cool!


----------



## alex74

very beautiful flashlight


----------



## willrx

These are fantastic! Happy to see these around and pictured


----------



## DrafterDan

Speaking of old torches with obsolete battery packs, this one just came in yesterday. A gently used 8x. The tailcap boot is in fantastic condition, which is always a nice bonus.

I had it apart because I was looking at the ACME threads. First I've seen in a surefire.


----------



## Blackbird13

Nice score, not very rare or unusual but still good lights the L7 lumamax also has acme threads if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Blackbird13

DrafterDan said:


> Speaking of old torches with obsolete battery packs, this one just came in yesterday. A gently used 8x. The tailcap boot is in fantastic condition, which is always a nice bonus.
> 
> I had it apart because I was looking at the ACME threads. First I've seen in a surefire.


i like the have torch will travel , it's a construction phrase used in my buissness, have tools will travel, Boilermakers)


----------



## archimedes

By request, this thread has been closed, as many of the pictures have been apparently lost (due to recent changes in photo hosting issues) ... please continue in Part 3


----------

